# Stellungnahme von CUBE BIKES zu den Lagerproblemen



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich die Aufregung durchaus verstehen kann. Es ist richtig, dass die letzten 4 Monate nichts im Fall "Lagerprobleme AMS" passiert ist. Es ist allerdings nicht richtig, dass von unserer Seite nichts unternommen wurde.
Der letzte bekannte Stand ist wohl der, dass die Ersatzschrauben auf dem Seeweg nach Deutschland waren. Das war soweit auch richtig. Leider hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass diese Ersatzschrauben von ebenso minderer Qualität waren, wie die Vorherigen. Wobei mit der Aussage "minderer Qualität" vorsichtig umgegangen werden muss. Das Material ist o.k., einzig die Toleranzen sind etwas größer als in Deutschland. 
Wir haben also angefangen, die Dinger einzeln per Hand anhand einer Schablone auszusondern. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass der Ausschuss zu groß war. Ich glaube es ist verständlich, dass wir dieses weitere Vorgehen erstmal nicht publik gemacht haben, sonder versucht haben, noch eine andere Lösung zu finden. Das war ein anderer Zulieferer aus Asien, von dem uns eine höhere Qualität versprochen wurde. Aufgrund der Feiertage und der langwierigen Verschiffung hat sich das bis Ende Januar hingezogen.
Leider war auch hier die Qualität nicht zufriedenstellend.


*Also, Folgendes wird jetzt unternommen, um die Lagerprobleme beim AMS 2004 unbürokratisch zu lösen*:
Wir lassen die benötigten Schrauben jetzt in Deutschland speziell anfertigen. Damit sollte das Qualitätsproblem behoben sein. Danach werden wir die beschädigten Lager (Lager und Schrauben) über die Händler vor Ort austauschen lassen. 

Diese Schrauben wurden gestern Vormittag in Auftrag gegeben. Angeblich sollen wir innerhalb der nächsten 4-6 Wochen das Problem lösen können. 

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Gemüter jetzt wieder ein wenig beruhigen werden. 

mfg,


Theo


----------



## Toni172 (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Theo,

werden jetzt wirklich nur die defekten Lager und Schrauben ausgetauscht  , oder bekommen alle AMS 2004 Besitzer die neuen Teile.   
Bis jetzt habe ich (glaube ich jedenfalls  ) noch kein Problem mit den Lagern, aber wer weis wie lange die noch halten. Was ist wenn die 24 Monate Garantie abgelaufen ist und dann was defekt geht, gibt es dann immer noch kostenlosen Ersatz ?  
Am besten für das Image bzw uns Kunden wäre eine komplette Tauschaktion.

Fragen über Fragen.

Grüße Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :Brian (1. Februar 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> werden jetzt wirklich nur die defekten Lager und Schrauben ausgetauscht  , oder bekommen alle AMS 2004 Besitzer die neuen Teile.
> Grüße Toni



Man kann eigentlich aus dem Post von Theo entnehmen, dass ALLE Lager der AMS Pro 2004 getauscht werden, sonst wäre das manuelle Sortieren mit Schablonen der Schrauben nicht so zeitaufwendig gewesen...

Was mir bei dem Post von Theo auffiel: Es werden SCHRAUBEN in Asien bestellt, nachdem die erste Lieferung nicht ganz tauglich war, das Ganze noch mal von vorne beim nächsten asiatischen Lieferanten. Dann die Aktion mit der Schablone. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was das gekostet hat, aber so ist es wenn man nur auf Materialkosten schaut. Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln, geht aber nur wenn man es mit Endverbrauchern zu tun hat, die lange still halten, ansonsten hätte es schon Regressforderungen gehagelt ohne Ende.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wie schon in einem früheren Post diskutiert wurde, ist die tatsächliche Zahl derer, die ein Lagerproblem haben, sehr gering. Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass wir deswegen augenscheinlich nichts unternommen haben. Es soll nur zeigen, dass die Mehrheit der AMS-Gemeinde keine Probleme mit den Lagern hat. 
So lange die Lager keine Probleme machen, ist ein Austausch nicht nötig. Sobald hier Probleme auftauchen, werden die Lager selbstverständlich kostenfrei gewechselt. Und wir werden uns nach 24 Monaten Garantie bestimmt nicht stur stellen, und die Teile nicht mehr auf Kulanz austauschen. 

mfg,

Theo


----------



## Wipfler (1. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wie schon in einem früheren Post diskutiert wurde, ist die tatsächliche Zahl derer, die ein Lagerproblem haben, sehr gering.
> Theo




..klingt nicht sehr glaubwürdig, für eine Handvoll Biker ein Schiff auslaufen zu lassen...


----------



## karsti80 (1. Februar 2005)

Wie ist das denn mit den 2005er Modellen - werden die die neuen Lager beinhalten?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2005)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> ..klingt nicht sehr glaubwürdig, für eine Handvoll Biker ein Schiff auslaufen zu lassen...



Nein Wipfler, das klingt nicht sehr glaubwürdig, wenn man es so sieht wie du. Bedenkt man aber, dass jährlich viele Schiffe auf dem Weg zu uns sind, und man denen einfach noch einen "Sack" Schrauben mitschickt, dann macht das wieder Sinn. Sollten wir mal anfangen, die Schrauben alleine auf eine Schiff anliefern zu lassen, dann wären die AMS ein klein wenig   teurer. 



			
				karsti80 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das denn mit den 2005er Modellen - werden die die neuen Lager beinhalten?



Ja, die 2005er Modelle werden komplett mit den neuen Schrauben ausgestattet. Obwohl die Originalschrauben der 2005er Serie wiederum von einem anderen Hersteller stammen, haben wir uns doch dazu entschieden, diese sicherheitshalber zu wechseln.

mfg,

Theo


----------



## KILROY (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits !

Eine Frage in die Runde & an Theo:

Wie soll das denn nun logistisch ablaufen   ?

Da ja auch für uns AMS-Endverbraucher irgendwo Kosten - Nutzen abzuwägen sind, scheidet z.B. ein Versand des Rades beim nächsten 
( Lager- ) Defekt aus, dito wahrscheinlich für die meisten auch das Hinbringen des Bikes zum Händler ( bei mir wären das locker 200 km zzgl. eines halben Zwangsurlaubstages    , gut das ist persönliches Pech, ...dennoch....).

Eine Mail an Cube mit Kopie Kaufquittung + Adressangabe ?
...wäre m.E. die für uns und Cube günstigste Lösung....

Greetings


----------



## OrlandoMTB (2. Februar 2005)

:Brian schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir bei dem Post von Theo auffiel: Es werden SCHRAUBEN in Asien bestellt, nachdem die erste Lieferung nicht ganz tauglich war, das Ganze noch mal von vorne beim nächsten asiatischen Lieferanten. Dann die Aktion mit der Schablone. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was das gekostet hat, aber so ist es wenn man nur auf Materialkosten schaut. Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln, geht aber nur wenn man es mit Endverbrauchern zu tun hat, die lange still halten, ansonsten hätte es schon Regressforderungen gehagelt ohne Ende.



Hi, trotz allem Ärger sollte man fairerweise akzeptieren, daß CUBE sich erstmal bei seinen Vertragspartnern in Asien bedient hat. Wir alle sind ja auch nicht nur wegen der Optik bzw. der Fahrleistung des AMS pro, sondern auch wegen des fairen Preises Besitzer der Bikes geworden. Es ist halt einfach so, daß die Schraubenfertigung in Asien, selbst wenn man die Fracht einrechnet, definitiv weit günstiger als in unseren Hochlohnländern ist. Stell Dir doch mal vor, was ein Bike dieser Güteklasse kosten würde, wenn es "Made in Germany" wäre.

Ankreiden sollte man CUBE, daß in der Entwicklungsphase dieser Schwachpunkt nicht bemerkt, bzw. nicht abgestellt wurde. Hier hätte sich CUBE viel Imageverlust sparen können. Auch die PR des Unternehmens ist sehr spärlich. Vergleicht mal die CUBE HP mit der von Canyon !!!

Grüsse Flo

Gruss Flo


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Flo,

vielen Dank für das entgegengebrachte Verständnis. 



			
				OrlandoMTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ankreiden sollte man CUBE, daß in der Entwicklungsphase dieser Schwachpunkt nicht bemerkt, bzw. nicht abgestellt wurde. Hier hätte sich CUBE viel Imageverlust sparen können.



Wir konnten das nicht in der Entwicklungsphase entdecken, da sich der Hinterbau vom 2003er Modell zum 2004er Modell nicht nennenswert veränder hat. Trotzdem hat das 2003er AMS keinerlei Lagerprobleme, das 2004er aber eben schon. Und da konnten wir auch erst feststellen, als das Bike schon "massenhaft" verkauft war. 



			
				OrlandoMTB schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die PR des Unternehmens ist sehr spärlich. Vergleicht mal die CUBE HP mit der von Canyon !!!



Man kann Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Canyon (als Direktvertrieb) lebt von der Internetpräsenz. Bei CUBE ist diese Website nur ein weiteres Präsentationsmedium. Es ist zwar toll, wenn eine Seite toll aufgebaut ist, allerdings ist auch CUBE nur eine kleine Firma mit einer Hand voll Mitarbeitern, die jeweils für 3 arbeiten. Da muss man dann einfach ab und an irgendwo Abstriche machen. Sobald der entsprechende "Webmaster" wieder Kapazitäten frei hat, wird die Website überarbeitet. Wobei das im jetzigen Stadium der Saison nicht wirklich praktikabel ist.

mfg,

Theo


----------



## ufp (3. Februar 2005)

OrlandoMTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ankreiden sollte man CUBE, daß in der Entwicklungsphase dieser Schwachpunkt nicht bemerkt, bzw. nicht abgestellt wurde. Hier hätte sich CUBE viel Imageverlust sparen können. Auch die PR des Unternehmens ist sehr spärlich. Vergleicht mal die CUBE HP mit der von Canyon !!!


 Hi. Also das mit den Lagerproblemen ist vergleichsweise harmlos (Ok ich kann leicht reden, weil ich [noch] kein Problem damit habe), aber in irgendeiner MTB Zeitschrift haben sie berichtet, dass Focus und wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar ein Canyon (in Größe 18?) Probleme mit dem Dämpfer hatten, die an den Rahmen stießen! 
Oder "Guru" Gary Fisher mit dem Fisher Sugar MTB, Probleme mit Chainsuck! http://www.fisherbikes.com/utility/questions.asp#c2

Na das ist erst ein offensichtliches Problem! Vor allem Konstruktionsbedingt.

Ich weiß ja nich wie schwierig  es ist, Industriekugellager bzw. Standard(kugel)lager zu verbauen *(Frage an Cube)*, außer man will mit einer eigenwilligen und/oder eigens für einen Radhersteller angefertigten (Kugel)lager nocheinmal abkassieren, aber sonst, geht man zu einem Lagerhersteller bestellt sich diese und baut die ein oder läßt einbauen (ich rede jetzt von Lagern die im Lauf der Zeit hin werden). Somit besteht auch noch nach Jahren immer noch die Möglichkeit diese Lager (nachzu-)kaufen. Sind die Asiatischen Lager um soviel billiger als z.B. deutsche Qualitätslager? (offensichtlich...)
mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker (22. Februar 2005)

@theo
gibts was neues von den schrauben, kann man sein bike schon zum händler "schieben", um diese + lager wechseln zu lassen??? 

thx
joker


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo Joker,

es gibt hier noch nix neues. Sorry, aber wir arbeiten dran. Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich es hier posten.

mfg

Theo


----------



## Socom (27. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich habe auch noch keine Probleme mit meinen Lagern, 
aber man sollte Theo und Cube jetzt doch nach der
Stellungsnahme machen lassen...immerhin sagte
er im ersten Posting "...in 4-6 Wochen..." und das
war am 01.02.05...macht meiner Meinung nach also
erst Mitte März Sinn nachzuhaken, dann aber heftigst *g*

Gruß,

Basti


----------



## Joker (28. Februar 2005)

Socom schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch noch keine Probleme mit meinen Lagern,
> aber man sollte Theo und Cube jetzt doch nach der
> ...


...da ich mein bike letzte woche eh zum händler bringen mußte aus anderen gründen, hab ich nur nachgefragt, ob sich schon was getan hat diesbezüglich, hätte ja sein können, dann hätte ich nämlich das gleich miterledigen lassen können! mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.  

over and out


----------



## ufp (28. Februar 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt hier noch nix neues. Sorry, aber wir arbeiten dran.


 Du könntest aber *meine* Frage, ein Beitrag weiter oben, durchaus beantworten....


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2005)

sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nich wie schwierig  es ist, Industriekugellager bzw. Standard(kugel)lager zu verbauen *(Frage an Cube)*, außer man will mit einer eigenwilligen und/oder eigens für einen Radhersteller angefertigten (Kugel)lager nocheinmal abkassieren, aber sonst, geht man zu einem Lagerhersteller bestellt sich diese und baut die ein oder läßt einbauen (ich rede jetzt von Lagern die im Lauf der Zeit hin werden). Somit besteht auch noch nach Jahren immer noch die Möglichkeit diese Lager (nachzu-)kaufen. Sind die Asiatischen Lager um soviel billiger als z.B. deutsche Qualitätslager? (offensichtlich...)
> mfg sv650-ufp



Ups, hab ich wohl übersehen. Also, die Rahmen werden schon komplett mit Lager und Schrauben aus Asien geliefert. Und da wäre es ja ungeschickt, diese Teile, die man ja eh mitbezahlen muss, in Deutschland zu ersetzen. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, diese asiatischen Teile funktionieren einwandfrei. Leider mussten wir ja jetzt feststellen, dass dem bei besagter Serie nicht so ist. Daher kommen die Probleme. 

Wir tun unser Möglichstes, um das Problem zu beheben. Sobald sich etwas tut, werde ich es hier posten. Auch werde ich den Ablauf des Austauschprozederes hier posten.

Aber alles zu seiner Zeit. Zu Beginn der Saison ist alles immer einen Tick chaotischer als nötig. 

mfg,

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkt (1. März 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Aber alles zu seiner Zeit. Zu Beginn der Saison ist alles immer einen Tick chaotischer als nötig.
> 
> mfg,
> 
> Theo


HiTheo!
Du bringst es hiermit selbst auf den Punkt: "Zu Beginn der Saison..."
Wäre toll, wenn der Tausch noch klappen würde, damit nicht nur die "Neukunden" rechtzeitig bedient werden oder besser: ihren Spaß haben, sondern auch diejenigen, die schon im letzten Jahr ihr "Vertrauen in Cube gesetzt" haben.    
Gruß Tom


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2005)

Hallo Tom,

die Kundenzufriedenheit ist uns wichtig. Auch wenn jetzt viele wieder meckern, und das nicht so sehen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir je jemanden mit seinem Problem allein gelassen haben oder gesagt haben, dass uns das nichts angeht. 

Ich kann nur um Verständnis und Geduld bitten. Auch wenns mittlerweilen schwer fällt. Und wie schon geschrieben, ich versteh eure Ungeduld voll und ganz. Wir tun hier unser Möglichstes, um das Problem zu beheben.

mfg,

Theo


----------



## hoermy (17. März 2005)

Hallo,
hab jetzt auch die Lagerprobleme    und gleich ein paar Fragen dazu.

1. Hatten die Distanzhüllsen ( die Aluringe ) bei euch auch solche Abnutzungen vom Lager. Mußten die immer mitgewechselt werden ?

2. Hatte jemand von euch schon direkt an den stellen wo das Lager  eingepresst wird Spiel? ( das Lager über den Bremssattel ) Bei mir 
konnte ich  das Lager mit dem kleinen Finger rausschieben und das neue hätte ich auch wieder so einbauen können. Bei der Umlenkwippe links
das gleiche.

3. Welche Änderungen gibt´s den nun außer das die Bolzen abgedreht werden? Vielleicht noch andere Lager ? Und was gibt´s für die Dealer unter
LAGERINFO zu sehen ?


----------



## Tichman (27. März 2005)

Hallo Theo,  

nenne auch ein AMS PRO 2004 mein eigen (schon mit Black Super SPV, da die Skareb innerhalb von 100KM 2mal den Geist aufgegeben hat!).
Bin eben über diesen Thread gestoplert und frage mich jetzt woran man eigentlich erkennt das die Lager beim AMS PRO defekt sind bzw. die Schrauben und ob es von Cube eine offizielle Rückruf-Aktion gab, denn mein Händler hat mir nichts davon mitgeteilt !?!

Stimmt es außerdem das Ihr das BCR und das BCR Twlite nicht mehr produziert????

Gruß Tichman


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2005)

Hallo Tichman,

in diesem Forum wurde schon oft darüber geschrieben, woran man erkennt, dass die Lager defekt sind. Kurz gesagt: Es knackt. Eine Rückrufaktion von CUBE gab es hierzu nicht. Wir werden in Kürze die defekten Lager von den Händlern vor austauschen lassen. Aber hierzu werden die Händler noch kontaktiert werden.

Was das BCR 601 bzw. das BCR Twilite angeht, da is noch nix entschieden. 

MfG,

Theo


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2005)

Hi

Alos ab Morgen kann euer Händler bei Cube die Ersatzteile für euere AMS 04 ordern. Dies besteht aus zwei Lagern für das Horstlink, zwei Lagern für die Verbingung Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel und den dazugehörigen Schrauben.
An die Händler geht morgen eine Rundmail raus. 
Also doch ein verspätetes Ostergeschenk!

mfg

[email protected]


----------



## Blazer321 (6. April 2005)

mir kommt kein bike aus fernost unter den ars..


----------



## Wipfler (6. April 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Alos ab Morgen kann euer Händler bei Cube die Ersatzteile für euere AMS 04 ordern. Dies besteht aus zwei Lagern für das Horstlink, zwei Lagern für die Verbingung Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel und den dazugehörigen Schrauben.
> An die Händler geht morgen eine Rundmail raus.
> ...





.*..ich glaubs ja nicht !!!*
Nee, ich glaubs nicht !!!
Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich mit meinem Händler gesprochen habe (blöd nur, dass ich grad heute mit dem Bike bei ihm war....)

Jedenfalls, Basti: guter Einstand !!!


----------



## Wipfler (6. April 2005)

Blazer321 schrieb:
			
		

> mir kommt kein bike aus fernost unter den ars..




..Blazer ? ... Blazer ? hmmmmm...
warn des nicht diese weinroten Sakko-Verschnitte mit dicken Schulterpolstern, oft noch aus Ballonseide ? Wurden oft von häßlichen, pickeligen, pubertierenden  Adoleszenten wärend der 80er Jahre getragen ??
Ich glaub, dann hab ich Dich schon mal gesehen !!!


----------



## gegges (7. April 2005)

@wipfler   
diese Nachwuchspopper waren auch meine Lieblinge   


@Sebastian: Hi, bist bestimmt n prima Kerl 

Wir sind auch ganz lieb - 
....solange du uns solche Nachrichten überbringst....

Hab da mal gleich n paar Fragen: (siehste, s'geht scho los  )
Bei mir wurden letzte Woche die 4 Lager + Schrauben ausgetauscht. Woran erkenne ich, ob ich schon den neuen Satz bekommen habe oder nicht? Mein Händler sagte etwas von "handgefertigt".....
Falls ich noch nicht die Neuen habe: Bekomme ich dann gleich nochmal Ersatz? Oder auf Vorrat?
Bei mir ist außerdem das große Lager (in Tretlagernähe) etwas schwergängig. Was tun? Ist Brunox die Dauerlösung? Vorerst scheint es sich damit gebessert zu haben.... 
Dankschön für die Antworten   

Grüßle
Gegges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2005)

Hi gegges

Ich hab letzte Woche schon mehrer Sätze Lager + Schrauben rausgeschickt, also hast du schon die Passenden. Aber letzte Woche hatte ich noch nicht alles in trocknen Tüchern und die Sache mit dem Forum stand noch nicht 100% fest!
Aber jetzt hab ich wieder alles im griff und die sache mit den lagern udn schrauben läuft!

mfg

sebastian


----------



## marvinse (12. April 2005)

hay
und was machen leute die ihr rad weit weg von zuhause gekauft haben ???
einfach zum nächsten cube-händler gehen ??
oder verschickt ihr auch direkt zum endkunden ??
bin leider in dieser situation (wohne in der hauptstadt und bike kommt aus schwäbisch-hall) und weiß nu nich weiter obwohl meine lager noch ruhig sind !!
ciao mike


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2005)

Hi Mike

also an Endkunden verschicken wir die nicht, und Garantiereperaturenführt normalerweise nur der Händler durch bei dem das Rad gekauft wurde. Solange nix knarzt, würde ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen. Aber ich denke, falls doch noch Probleme auftreten sollten, lässt sich in Berlin bestimmt ein Händler finden lassen,der Cube im Programm aht, und diese kleine Austauschaktion durchführen kann!

MFG

Sebastian


----------



## cybal (13. April 2005)

@sebastian:
war gestern bei meinem händler, leider weiss der noch nix von der umtauschaktion. liegt das daran, daß wir im abgelegenen südtirol sitzen?   

bitte um stellungnahme, bzw. um mitteilung an den händler.. danke


----------



## reinig (14. April 2005)

@cybal: ich komm gerade von meinem händler (hier im osten österreichs). der sagte mir, er hat gestern per e-mail von der umtauschaktion erfahren!

reinhard


----------



## Sash (15. April 2005)

Ich fahre ein 2004 AMS Ltd Messemodel, haben die auch die Lagerprobleme??
Konnte bei mir noch nichts feststellen!


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2005)

@cybal
Die Mitteilung ist letzte Woche an die Händler raus. Weiss leider nicht wann du bei deinem Händler warst, aber ich habe veranlasst, das die Rundmail nochmal rumgeht!
@Sash
Prinzipiell kannst auch du Lagerprobleme mit deinem AMS Messe 04 bekommen, aber solange noch nix knarzt, würd ich vom Austausch abraten. Da sich das Problem mit den nicht genau passenden Schrauben schon nach wenigen Kilometern einstellt.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, falls noch Fragen offen sind, ich bin für euch da,

mfg  Sebastian


----------



## awi (19. April 2005)

Hallo Sebastian

Verstehe ich richtig, wenn ich z.B. bis jetzt über 1800 Km gefahren bin und hinten alles ruhig ist, dann tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf ?
Oder hängt es mehr vom Fahrstill ab (Wurzeln und kleine Sprünge bis 50 cm sind schon ab und zu dabei) ?
Oder sind alle Rahmen aus 2004 betroffen (auch AMS Comp) und muss einfach ein Auge drauf haben ?

Sorry, sind gleich 3 Fragen   

Grüssle
Andreas


----------



## funkt (19. April 2005)

@sebastian
Hi Sebastian!
Ich habe von meinem Händler jetzt die Mitteilung bekommen, dass die für mich bestellten Lager und Schrauben eingetroffen sind. Hab diese aber noch nicht gesehen.
Macht es Sinn - quasi vorsorglich - bei noch intakten Lagern lediglich die Schrauben zu tauschen???
Die Kontrolle wird es zeigen aber ich denke, meine Lager dürften noch i. O. sein. Ich habe nämlich meine Schrauben von Zeit zu Zeit gelöst und dann per Dremhmomentschlüsses (auf 9 NM) angezogen. Dabei war ganz klar festzustellen, dass sich die eine oder andere Lagerschraube - wahrscheinlich wg. der konischen Form - durch die Bewegung des Hinterbaues, im Lager massiv festgesetzt/festgezogen hat. Mal gespannt ob die Lager noch ok sind.

Ja - wie schaut's aus, soll ich (bei unversehrten Lagern) jetzt nur die Schrauben - als Ursache allen Übels - tauschen???   

Danke schonmal - Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanB. (29. April 2005)

bei mir knackts auch da unten; und ich hab ein ams pro 2005


----------



## reinig (30. April 2005)

hi,
also bei mir hat sich das problem so dargestellt, dass unter belastung die scheibenbremse hinten schleifte. das trat so nach ca. 500km auf. nach langem hin und her und bremseneinstellungsversuchen durch meinen händler und weiteren 700km habe ich  gestern mein 2004 er ams pro mit neuen lagern und schrauben retourbekommen. danach gleich ausprobiert. fazit: während der ersten 30 km. kam kein schleifen der bremse oder sonstige geräusche vor   

ich hoffe das bleibt so   

reinig


----------



## Wipfler (6. Mai 2005)

Liebe CUBE-Leute,
bei meinem AMS-Pro 04 sind alle Lager hinüber, incl. Schwingenhauptlager. Das alleine ist ja schon ärgerlich, jetzt steht das Bike aber schon seit über 1,5 Wochen beim Händler und der wartet auf die Ersatzlieferung. So schwer kanns doch nicht sein die mal eben zu liefern, oder !!!   
Also schnell Lager nach Raubling schicken, ist eh nicht fair den Händler so lange hinzuhalten, der muss mir alle 2 Tage erklären dass es ihm leid tut !!!


----------



## freddy_walker (16. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,
tja, nach fast einem Jahr AMS fahren, ständigen Geräuschen und vielen Versuchen dieser Herr zu werden (komplett demontiert: Tretlager, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Pedale, Kurbeln), habe ich im Zuge eines Umbaus der Gabel (Skareb => REBA) mehr aus Zufall (kannte diesen Thread noch nicht) das linke Lager Wippe/Sitzstrebe gecheckt... Schock... komplett zerbröselt (Innenring, Kugeln, Bolzen, Scheibe), alle anderen Lager sind im Moment noch OK und leichtgängig.

Mein CUBE Händler (der nach meiner ersten Reklamation in 04 auf brutalste Weise alle Lager nachgezogen und anschließend mit literweise Sprühöl versaut hatte) wusste (natürlich) von wirklich gar nix und war leicht genervt, nachdem ich ihm die interesanten Antworten von CUBE aus diesem Thread als Ausdruck zum Lesen überreicht hatte... In seinen Unterlagen findet er als Ansprechpartner bei CUBE weder Theo noch sonst einen hier gelisteten, er hat (natürlich?) keine Information von CUBE erhalten. Jetzt will er sich schlau machen... mal sehen wie lange das dauert, werde ihm extrem auf die Füße stehen. Viel Spass dabei   .

Gruß, F.


----------



## CTD (20. Mai 2005)

nach ~300km auf meinem AMS pro hat sich nun folgender zustand eingestellt: es handelt sich um ein knarzen bei jeder kurbelumdrehung, vor allem unter belastung. sattel, sattelstütze und kurbel kann ich jetzt leider auch ausschließen. habe sogar den sattel und die sattelstütze von meinem anderen raunzfreien rad kurz montiert. leider kommt das knarzen im wigetritt auch, aber nicht so schlimm. wenn ich "gerade" einfeder (also nur wo runterrolle und nicht trete), dann ist der hinterbau auch still. wenn kaum belastung am hinterbau lastet, also wenn ich zum beispiel fast ohne widerstand trete, dann ist das knarzen auch weg. bin dann mal abgestiegen und habe sattelsütze und vorbau in die hand genommen und "gegengedrückt". und........es hat ganz wenig geraunzt. eigentlich war es mehr ein knaxen. klingt nicht gut, oder?   bitte DRINGEND um eure meinung, lg
CTD


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2005)

Hi GTD

Könnte evtl am Dämpfer liegen so wie du das Problem beschreibst, farg mal deinen Händler ob er für ne kurze Probefahrt nen anderne Dämpfer reinbauen kann?

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (20. Mai 2005)

@CTD
was ist mit den Dämpferbuchsen ? bei mir macht das AMS Pro auch leichte Geräusche beim ausfedern. Das ist aber nur wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe und mich auf den Sattel lehne. Wenn das Rad dann die letzten "mm" ganz langsam ausfedert, kommt das Geräusch. Wenn ich auf dem Bike fahre ist es nicht/nie vorhanden. Ich habe dann mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und den Hinterbau so bewegt und schon war Ruhe. Das ganze ist auch erst nach dem tausch des QRL-Dämpfers gegen den Radium `05 aufgetreten.
Vieleicht ist das bei Dir auch sowas.   

Grüße Toni


EDIT:  Da bin ich aber froh, das die Spezis von Cube die gleiche Vermutung haben.   

@


----------



## CTD (20. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi GTD
> 
> Könnte evtl am Dämpfer liegen so wie du das Problem beschreibst, farg mal deinen Händler ob er für ne kurze Probefahrt nen anderne Dämpfer reinbauen kann?
> 
> ...



hi sebastian!
ist unwahrscheinlich, da wenn ich wirklich ganz garade einfeder absolut kein geräusch zu vernehmen ist. und wenn ich sattelstütze und vorbau "gegendrücke", dann ist der dämpfer überhaupt ohne funktion. was nun tun? lg
CTD


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2005)

Hi GTD

Leider spielt es keine Rolle ob der Dämpfer belastet ist oder nicht Er ist ein teil vom rahmen und kann Knarzen hatte das Problem schon mal( am eigenen Rad). Momentan kann ich keine genauere Aussage machen evtl mim Händler Kontakt aufnehmen?

mFg

Sebastian


----------



## CTD (20. Mai 2005)

mein dämpfer macht absolut kein geräusch bis auf das leicht quatschende der zugstufe. die lager sitzen fest und haben kein spiel, ich denke, dass es eher nicht am dämpfer liegt. habe übrigens den manitou swinger 3-way. lg
CTD


----------



## CTD (20. Mai 2005)

Na dann werd ich auf jeden Fall mal meinen Händler besuchen - ist ja nur 5min....


----------



## MB_Bazillus (20. Mai 2005)

Hi,
hab genau das gleiche Problem: Knarzen wenn man die Sattelstütze leicht nach vorne drückt, bzw. Knarzen beim lockeren Pedalieren... Stört zwar schon, vor allem bei einem Bike in dieser Kostenkategorie, hab mir aber bislang keine großen Sorgen gemacht! Da werd ich wohl auch mal zu meinem Händler fahren...


----------



## MightyM (26. Mai 2005)

Hi, 
zum Thema Knarzen (OT) muss ich mich jetzt auch mal wieder melden (leider). Ich hab ebenfalls das Problem das nach dem Tausch QRL -> Radium beim leichten pedalieren (Sattelstange kann ich bis jetzt definitiv ausschließen) Knarzgeräusche auftretten. Meine bisherigen Lokalisierungsversuche endeten mehrmals an der Dämpferaufhängung (Oberrohr). Bin bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen  wenn ich was neues herrausgefunden hab poste ich wieder.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Toni172 (26. Mai 2005)

@MightyM

Kann es sein, das die Dämpfrschrauben zu fest angezogen wurden. Leider kenne ich das genaue Drehmoment auch nicht.


----------



## CTD (27. Mai 2005)

anscheinend fahren wir alle mit dem gleichen knaxenden  problem herum. ich bin so gut wie überzeugt, dass das kanxen durch ein andauerndes minimales losbrechen der schrauben, die die lager fixieren erzeugt wird. wenn ich die drehmomente wüßte, dann würde ich gern alle schrauben und beilagscheiben des hinterbaus einmal rausschrauben, dann mit vaseline einreiben und wieder festschrauben. wenn das knaxen dann noch immer da ist, dann verzweifel ich. lg
CTD

@sebastian: war gestern beim händler - der dämpfer ist es nicht


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2005)

Hi GTD

Drehmomente sind

12NM Hauptlager
8NM alle anderen Lagerpunkte

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkt (27. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi GTD
> 
> Drehmomente sind
> 
> ...


 Hi Sebastian!
Ich hab' von meinem Händler mittlerweile Schrauben Lager bekommen. Meine alten Lager waren soweit ok! Ich hab daher nur die Schrauben getauscht. Dabei musste ich leider feststellen, dass bei zwei der vier Schrauben der Innensechskant mit extremen Toleranzen gefertigt war. D. h. ich hab meine Bits (Syntace) und auch meine Imbusschlüssel (Hazet) nur mit sanfter Gewalt - ums genau zu sagen: mit Hilfe eines Plastikhammers -     rein gebracht. Denke schon, dass ich rel. hochwertiges Werkzeug hab.  

Gruß Tom


----------



## lifter (1. Juni 2005)

hallo,

wollte mich auch mal "melden".

ich habe seit c.a. 4 wochen ein cube ams ltd (messemodell) und seit kurzem auch dieses knacken/knarzen.
es tritt nach c.a. 20min fahren auf, bei leichtem tritt, auch auf der straße (keine dämpferarbeit). dem gehör nach kommt es aus richtung kurbel, kann aber auch total falsch liegen. 

auf jedenfall scheints ja hier mehrere zu geben mit dem problem. ist schon sehr komisch.


----------



## CTD (2. Juni 2005)

lifter schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal "melden".
> 
> ...



wie schmierst du deine kette? - wenn es erst nach 20min auftritt, dann kann das auch eine trocken werdende kette sein. wenn es gleich auftritt, dann ist es "morbus lagerknaxen" lg
CTD


----------



## freddy_walker (2. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,
kurzer Status:
- Hinterbaulager habe ich von meinem Händler anstandslos in recht kurzer Zeit geliefert bekommen. Danke. Muss ich jetzt noch einbauen.
- Da das Schwingenlager nicht so recht leichtgängig war, erst die Schrauben gelockert und mit Drehmomentschlüssel auf 12Nm angezogen, leider immer noch keine Leichtgängigkeit, eher ein Gefühl nach kaputten Kugellagern, nach kurzen Weg öfters ein Einrasten...
- also Schwinge demontiert und festgestellt, dass das rechte Kugellager im Eimer ist (lässt sich von Hand nur mühsam ruckweise drehen)

Tja jetzt meine Fräge:
Wie demontiere ich die beiden Schwingenlager? Hat mir jemand einen Tip? Zwischen den beiden Innenringen befindet sich eine Aluhülse (wahrscheinlich
um den Abstand zwischen den Lager zu halten).

Für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Gruß, F.


----------



## freddy_walker (2. Juni 2005)

Tja, war gerade nochmal im Keller... die Lager gingen wieder Erwarten einfach raus, die Schwingenlagerung ist eine 'schwimmende'Konstruktion, kein Los- und Festlager, NUR die besagte Aluhülse und die zwei Kunststoffringe zwischen Rahmen/Kugellager und Schwinge sorgen tatsächlich dafür, dass die Lager an der richtigen Position bleiben, na ja, eine ausgebuffte Konstruktion ist was anderes... 
 
Beim rechten Lager ist die Dichtung beschädigt, der eingedrungene Dreck besorgte wohl den Rest... bye, bye

Also, neue Lager besorgen und rein damit.


----------



## Stedler (3. Juni 2005)

lifter schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal "melden".
> 
> ...




Hallo Lifter,

habe das gleiche Bike (Cube AMS LTD Messemodell) und auch das gleiche Problem.Geräusch aus Richtung Kurbel.Der Dämpfer bzw. Sattel ist es defenitiv nicht.

Weißt du mittlerweile woher das Geräusch kommt ? Ist es vielleicht wirklich wie von CTD beschrieben die Kette ? Ich denke aber daß das eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dann hätte ich an meinem anderen Bike auch Probleme damit (Kette )haben müssen...

Ob es wirklich ein Lagerproblem ist ? Laut diesem Forum soll es doch angeblich an den 2005 er Modellen keine Probleme damit geben ?

Na ja bis auf diese Problem bin ich mit dem Bike    zufrieden...

Grüße Stedler


----------



## Toni172 (3. Juni 2005)

@Stedler
leicht Laufgeräusche aus der Kurbelgegend habe ich auch. Mein AMS Pro ´04 hat über den Winter eine neue Kurbel + Innenlager, Kette und Ritzelpacket bekommen.

Innenlager: FSA ISIS
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC ISIS
Kette: SRAM PC 59 mit Powerlink Schloss
Zahnkranz: Shimano 11-34 XT

Seit diesem umbau habe ich auch im Kurbelbereich leichte Geräusche. Wenn die Kette absolut frisch gereinigt + geölt ist, ist es nicht zu hören. Aber wenn mann so 30 km gefahren ist fängt es langsam an.

Vorher bin ich die Kombination 4 Kant Innenlager + Shimano FC-M440, SRAM PC 59, XT 11-34 gefahren und da war kein so ein Geräusch. Alles bei gleicher Reinigungstechnik und gleichem Öl.
Ich glaube einfach das die PC59 auf den Race Face Kettenblättern der Grund ist. Warum auch immer. Müsste zum Spass nachmal de alte 440er Kurbel einbauen, aber dazu habe ich keinen Bock. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## Cuberia (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
das Problem mit dem Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich kommt mir auch soooooooo bekannt vor. Wenn das Geräusch definitiv nicht vom Hinterbau kommt (konnte ich beim Hardtail bei mir ausschliessen   ) das zieh die Kurbeln ab und prüfe, ob  der Gewindering vom Innenlager fest ist. Hatte schon zwei mal bei mir, daß sich das Innenlager löste und dann genau das beschriebene Geräusch verursachte.  
Viel Erfolg beim Schrauben : Volker


----------



## CTD (3. Juni 2005)

Cuberia schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das Problem mit dem Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich kommt mir auch soooooooo bekannt vor. Wenn das Geräusch definitiv nicht vom Hinterbau kommt (konnte ich beim Hardtail bei mir ausschliessen   ) das zieh die Kurbeln ab und prüfe, ob  der Gewindering vom Innenlager fest ist. Hatte schon zwei mal bei mir, daß sich das Innenlager löste und dann genau das beschriebene Geräusch verursachte.
> Viel Erfolg beim Schrauben : Volker



der witz ist, dass ich das knaxen auch herbeiführen kann, wenn ich in die luft trete anstatt in die pedale. sattel und sattelsütze schließe ich aus (außerdem habe ich einmal die knaxfreie kombination von meinem hardtail montiert. was mich langsam wirklich etwas nachhaltiger ärgert ist, dass wir ja nicht über baumarkt-bikes sprechen sondern jenseits der 1.800.- euronen dafür gezahlt haben. da darf man schon erwarten, dass der hinterbau eine ruhe gibt  
LG
CTD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stedler (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

das sind ja echt gute Tipps,den Gewindering vom Innenlager werde ich am Wochenende mal überprüfen...

Ich war eben noch mal mein Bike "ausführen"   und habe nochmals genau auf das Geräusch geachtet.

Ich vermute mittlerweile auch, das es nicht von den Dämpfern kommt, da es nur auftritt wenn ich trete.Käme es vom Dämpfer bzw. von den Lagern der Gelenke, so müßte das Geräusch ja auch beim bergab schredern im Gelände zu hören sein.(extra nicht getreten sondern nur genau hingehört    )

Rein vom Geräusch her hört es sich so an als würde die Kette gegen Blech schlagen (metalisches Klack Klack).
Demnach könnten CTD und auch Toni172 Recht haben.

Ich konnte aber trotz genauer Beobachtung (soweit das beim fahren geht   ) nichts erkennen...

Grüße Stedler


----------



## CTD (3. Juni 2005)

nur so zur info: ich hab immer recht    
LG
CTD


----------



## lifter (3. Juni 2005)

nabend,

also die dämpfer sinds def. nicht. das knacken tritt auch auf, wenn ich fast kraftlos die kurbeln trete. ist doch seltsam, dass stedler beim gleichen modell gleiche geräusche hat....

die kette kanns irgendwie auch nicht sein, die hab ich schon mit allem besprüht, was die sammlung hergab. zuletzt mit teflonspray...keine besserung.

mal sehen, will morgen nach willingen (aber nur, wenns mir nicht den a...h von blitz und donner verbrutzelt  ). da lässt sich doch bestimmt ein cube-schrauber finden....


----------



## heidelbär (4. Juni 2005)

HI Freddy!

hab gestern bei meinem ams pro bj 04 festgestellt dass das schwingenhauptlager spiel aufweist, hauptsächlich auf der rechten seite (kurbel).

geäussert hat sie die sache folgerndermassen: letzte woche erste knackgeräusche (kein knarzen) nur im stark belasteten wiegetritt richtung tretlager, dämpfer ausgehängt zwecks lagercheck-->alle lager laufen leicht und ohne irgenwelche mucken (hab dann das tretlager verdächtigt)-->dann gestern belastung beim knacken nachsimuliert und deutliches spiel am schwingenlager rechte seite (bei kurbel) entdeckt.

heutige nachfrage beim örtlichen und grössten cube-händler (ich glaub ja fast dass der die meisten ams in münchen auf die strasse bring)-->die hätten noch nie ein schwingenlager getauscht bzw. offen gehabt  ...hmmm...somit auch nix auf lager.

frage nun: wie ist das lager aufgebaut bzw. wie hast du es ausgebaut?
kurbel abgezogen und einfach die achse rausgeschraubt und alles fliegt einem schon entgegen?
ist es wirklich so einfach konstruiert wie du beschrieben hast (aluhülse, zwei lager und die plastikringe?)

hast du schon nachricht wie lange du auf die lager warten musst?(der händler meinte ca. 10 tage)





			
				freddy_walker schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, war gerade nochmal im Keller... die Lager gingen wieder Erwarten einfach raus, die Schwingenlagerung ist eine 'schwimmende'Konstruktion, kein Los- und Festlager, NUR die besagte Aluhülse und die zwei Kunststoffringe zwischen Rahmen/Kugellager und Schwinge sorgen tatsächlich dafür, dass die Lager an der richtigen Position bleiben, na ja, eine ausgebuffte Konstruktion ist was anderes...
> 
> Beim rechten Lager ist die Dichtung beschädigt, der eingedrungene Dreck besorgte wohl den Rest... bye, bye
> 
> Also, neue Lager besorgen und rein damit.


----------



## Cambino (4. Juni 2005)

Stedler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das sind ja echt gute Tipps,den Gewindering vom Innenlager werde ich am Wochenende mal überprüfen...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube dieses Knacken kenn ich auch. Hab ein Cube AMS LTD aus 2004. Hab es bis jetzt leider noch nicht geschafft genauer nachzuschauen, hab aber festgestellt, das es bei mir nur auftritt, wenn ich kräftig auf der rechten Seite reintrete. Sowohl im Stehen als auch im Sitzen. Aus spaß hab ich mal nur links getreten und da waren keine geräusche zu hören. Sattel ist definitiv auszuschließen, dämpfer auch, da ich das ganze auch im Lockout durchgespielt habe, auf absolut ebenen Asphalt. 
Meine erste vermutung liegt wie schon genannt wurde am Tretlager. Ich nehme stark an, das die Schrauben sich einfach ein wenig gelöst haben. Muss mal bei gelegenheit die schrauben nachziehen.

Aber wenn jemand den Fehler definitiv gefunden hat, dann bitte benachrichtigen.

Gruß

Cambino


----------



## Cuberia (4. Juni 2005)

Cambino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube dieses Knacken kenn ich auch. Hab ein Cube AMS LTD aus 2004. Hab es bis jetzt leider noch nicht geschafft genauer nachzuschauen, hab aber festgestellt, das es bei mir nur auftritt, wenn ich kräftig auf der rechten Seite reintrete. Sowohl im Stehen als auch im Sitzen. Aus spaß hab ich mal nur links getreten und da waren keine geräusche zu hören. Sattel ist definitiv auszuschließen, dämpfer auch, da ich das ganze auch im Lockout durchgespielt habe, auf absolut ebenen Asphalt.
> Meine erste vermutung liegt wie schon genannt wurde am Tretlager. Ich nehme stark an, das die Schrauben sich einfach ein wenig gelöst haben. Muss mal bei gelegenheit die schrauben nachziehen.
> 
> Aber wenn jemand den Fehler definitiv gefunden hat, dann bitte benachrichtigen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CTD (6. Juni 2005)

@Sebastian: stehe jetzt vorm zerlegen der lager. auf was muss ich achten und viel wichtiger (auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich ausgelacht werde): welche lager sind haupt- und welche nebenlager? lg
CTD


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2005)

Hi 

Prinzipiell sollt den austausch wenn dann der Händler vornehmen!
Das Hauptlager ist das Lager das über dem Tretlager sitzt!


mfg

Sebastian


----------



## freddy_walker (6. Juni 2005)

(habe gerade die Fotos in Album gestellt) 

Hi Heidelbär,
das Knacken kann auch von den anderen Lagerpunkten (Wippe/Horstlink) kommen. Bei mir waren die Innenringe aller 4 Kugellager gesprengt, da die Achsschraube einen zu großen Durchmesser hatte. Diese Lager samt Achsschrauben habe ich von meinem Händler ohne Diskussion ersetzt bekommen, ca. 2 Wochen drauf gewartet. Die Größe des Händler hat nichts mit der Kompentenz in Bezug auf Instandsetzung von Fahrrädern zu tun... Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass nur Standardzubehörtteile drangebaut oder gewechselt (Ketten, Innenlager,...) werden können... Wenn es knackt, wie beim AMS, dann erstmal alles festknallen und viel Öl dran... den Rest heilt die Zeit, da der Kunde angenervt ist...

Ich werde versuchen heute Abend Fotos von der demontierten Lagerung zu machen und in meine Galerie zu stellen. 

Der technische Aufbau des Hauptlagers ist wirklich so einfach wie beschrieben:
Zwischen den Lagerzapfen der Schwinge befinden sich der Reihe nach und spiegelbildlich:
- Aluscheibe/Kunststoffscheibe (sieht man auch im eingebauten Zustand zwischen Lagerzapfen der Schwinge und dem Rahmen)
- Kugellager Typ 6803 2RS (leider eine Sondergröße 17-26-5 (Innendurchmesser-Außendurchmesser-Breite), alte Bezeichnung, die aktuelle Bezeichnung ist 61803-2RS; 
- Aluhülse als Abstandhalter (mit Innendurchmesser des Kugellagerinnenrings und Außendurchmesser, der etwas kleiner als die Lagerbohrung im Rahmen ist)
- Kugellager Typ 6803 2RS
- Aluscheibe/Kunststoffscheibe
That's it!

Es fehlt natülich noch die Achse: Die ist von der rechten Seite aus durch den Lagerzapfen der Schwinge gesteckt und von der linken Seite aus mit einer M8 Senkkopfschraube (durch den linken Lagerzapfen) gesichert. Gleichzeitig wird so die ganze Lagerung etwas unter Spannung versetzt, damit sich die Lager drehen und nicht die Achse (wie bei mir), deshalb nur ein Drehmoment von 10Nm. Axial bewegen kann sich das Ganze nicht, da die beiden Lagerzapfen der Schwinge und die beiden Kunststoffscheiben eine axiale Bewegung verhindern (sollen).

Für das Austreiben der Achse eine lange M8 Schraube anstatt der Senkkopfschraube einschrauben!!! Es kann nix auseinanderfallen, da Kugellager im Rahmen verbleiben (sollten).

Ich habe mir aus Zeitgründen die Lager heute morgen beim Kugellagerhändler selbst besorgt, da ich keine Lust mehr auf langes Warten habe, Kugellager sind aber (da Sondergröße...) leider sehr teuer, 18 Teuros/Stück. Normierte Lager kosten 3 - 5 Euro/Stück...

Werde mal sehen, ob ich heute Abend Zeit finde, das Ganze wieder zusammen zu bauen. Melde mich dann.

Gruß, F.





			
				heidelbär schrieb:
			
		

> HI Freddy!
> 
> hab gestern bei meinem ams pro bj 04 festgestellt dass das schwingenhauptlager spiel aufweist, hauptsächlich auf der rechten seite (kurbel).
> 
> ...


----------



## Messerjocke (16. Juni 2005)

guuuude!

bei meinem ams pro aus 2004 stellt sich auch dieses knacken im tretlagerbereich ein. so, einfach nur um missverständnisse auszuräumen: dieses knacken ist ein metallisches knacken, das sich anhört wie ein "losbrechen". das knacken ist zyklisch, also rhytmisch und immer dann wenn die rechte kurbel in 4 uhr stellung steht. es ist richtig laut, auch durch einen normal laut gestellten walkman zu hören. es taucht im sitzen mit und ohne druck auf der kurbel auf, wird im wiegetritt etwas leiser. ich habe vor ca. einem viertel jahr meine lx-kurbel durch eine race-face evolve xc mit x-type innenlager ausgetauscht. mein händler hat auch vor kurzem des schwingenhauptlager ausgetauscht. leider alles ohne wirkung - im gegeteil, ich habe den eindruck, das knacken wird immer lauter und (wenn ich nicht schon ganz durchgedreht bin) ich habe das gefühl das auch spüren zu können   wenn ich den rahmen im stand mit meinem körpergewicht einfedere passiert nix!
die antriebseinwirkung muss also ursächlich mit dieser verf****** knackerei zusammenhängen. ich werde jetzt nochmal systematisch erst das tretlager tauschen und wenns dann nicht weg ist auch die kurbel. wenns dann noch knackt, dann kanns ja nur die kinematik des hinterbaus sein!

weiterhin sind mittlerweile die dämpferlager ausgeschlagen, da kommt das knacken aber nicht her.


ich fände es sehr erbaulich, wenn ich auch eine "offizielle" antwort von cube bekäme. wenn meine bemühungen nicht fruchten, dann stelle ich cube den hobel während der tac hin, dann habe sie nachts zwischen den etappen zeit der ursache auf den grund zu gehen


----------



## CTD (16. Juni 2005)

Messerjocke schrieb:
			
		

> guuuude!
> 
> bei meinem ams pro aus 2004 stellt sich auch dieses knacken im tretlagerbereich ein. so, einfach nur um missverständnisse auszuräumen: dieses knacken ist ein metallisches knacken, das sich anhört wie ein "losbrechen". das knacken ist zyklisch, also rhytmisch und immer dann wenn die rechte kurbel in 4 uhr stellung steht. es ist richtig laut, auch durch einen normal laut gestellten walkman zu hören. es taucht im sitzen mit und ohne druck auf der kurbel auf, wird im wiegetritt etwas leiser. ich habe vor ca. einem viertel jahr meine lx-kurbel durch eine race-face evolve xc mit x-type innenlager ausgetauscht. mein händler hat auch vor kurzem des schwingenhauptlager ausgetauscht. leider alles ohne wirkung - im gegeteil, ich habe den eindruck, das knacken wird immer lauter und (wenn ich nicht schon ganz durchgedreht bin) ich habe das gefühl das auch spüren zu können   wenn ich den rahmen im stand mit meinem körpergewicht einfedere passiert nix!
> die antriebseinwirkung muss also ursächlich mit dieser verf****** knackerei zusammenhängen. ich werde jetzt nochmal systematisch erst das tretlager tauschen und wenns dann nicht weg ist auch die kurbel. wenns dann noch knackt, dann kanns ja nur die kinematik des hinterbaus sein!
> ...




habe mein problem selten so schön beschrieben gesehen - danke!


----------



## Messerjocke (16. Juni 2005)

jederzeit gerne wieder


----------



## Speedhunt (16. Juni 2005)

habt Ihr die Kombination Kettenradgarnitur/Kette schon mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen? Seht euch mal genau die Steighilfen an. Häufig kommt es bei neuen Kurbeln, wenn Sie ein wenig unsauber gearbeitet sind (ja, kann auch bei Raceface & Co. auftreten) dazu, dass die Kette an den Steighilfen hängen bleibt und somit Geräusche (vom Schnarren bis hin zum Knacken) von sich gibt.
Abhilfe schafft in diesem fall ein wenig Schmirgelpapier um die Steighilfen anzuschleifen...


----------



## CTD (16. Juni 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> habt Ihr die Kombination Kettenradgarnitur/Kette schon mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen? Seht euch mal genau die Steighilfen an. Häufig kommt es bei neuen Kurbeln, wenn Sie ein wenig unsauber gearbeitet sind (ja, kann auch bei Raceface & Co. auftreten) dazu, dass die Kette an den Steighilfen hängen bleibt und somit Geräusche (vom Schnarren bis hin zum Knacken) von sich gibt.
> Abhilfe schafft in diesem fall ein wenig Schmirgelpapier um die Steighilfen anzuschleifen...



ich kann das knacken auch ohne pedallieren herbeiführen (indem ich nich auf die pedale trete, sondern in die luft)   - leider....


----------



## funkt (16. Juni 2005)

Messerjocke schrieb:
			
		

> guuuude!
> 
> bei meinem ams pro aus 2004 stellt sich auch dieses knacken im tretlagerbereich ein. so, einfach nur um missverständnisse auszuräumen: dieses knacken ist ein metallisches knacken, das sich anhört wie ein "losbrechen". das knacken ist zyklisch, also rhytmisch und immer dann wenn die rechte kurbel in 4 uhr stellung steht. es ist richtig laut, auch durch einen normal laut gestellten walkman zu hören. es taucht im sitzen mit und ohne druck auf der kurbel auf, wird im wiegetritt etwas leiser. ich habe vor ca. einem viertel jahr meine lx-kurbel durch eine race-face evolve xc mit x-type innenlager ausgetauscht. mein händler hat auch vor kurzem des schwingenhauptlager ausgetauscht. leider alles ohne wirkung - im gegeteil, ich habe den eindruck, das knacken wird immer lauter und (wenn ich nicht schon ganz durchgedreht bin) ich habe das gefühl das auch spüren zu können   wenn ich den rahmen im stand mit meinem körpergewicht einfedere passiert nix!
> die antriebseinwirkung muss also ursächlich mit dieser verf****** knackerei zusammenhängen. ich werde jetzt nochmal systematisch erst das tretlager tauschen und wenns dann nicht weg ist auch die kurbel. wenns dann noch knackt, dann kanns ja nur die kinematik des hinterbaus sein!
> ...



Hi!
Ja - ich kenn das, es kann einen wahnsinnig machen!    Die Ursachen sind meist die gleichen. Sattel/Sattelstütze (scheiden bei dir ja anscheinend aus), Innenlager/Kurbel sowie Hinterbaulager/Hauptlager im Bereich der Kurbel. Was du aber auch noch prüfen könntest: Halte das Rad im Stand mit der einen Hand (z. B. am Sattelroht) mit der anderen Hand versuchst du den Hinterbau seitlich hin und her zu bewegen. Schau mal ob da alles fest is und keine Geräusche macht. Du kannst a. d. Sitzrohrstrebe und, der Kontrolle wegen, am Hinterrad anpacken. Also such die verschiedene Positionen.
Vergiß auch nicht, bei deiner Ursachensuche an das hintere Nabenlager zu denken. Könnte da evtl. ein Lagerschaden vorhanden sein? Nicht zu vergessen die Kassette. Hatte schonmal das Problem dass sich die Kassette gelockert hatte. Also prüfen und ggf. festziehen.
Was oft noch so kleinere eklige Geräusche macht sind z. B. die Zugäußenhüllen (insbes. Nokon) bzw. die möglicherweise Metall-Endkappen in den Zuganschlägen beim leichten Ein-/Ausfedern. Aber kommte deiner Beschreibung nach auch nicht in Frage.
Ja - hoffe könnte dir neue Denkanstöße geben! 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Messerjocke (16. Juni 2005)

an die elemente der "transmission" habe ich auch gedacht. steighilfen schliesse ich aus, da es auf allen kettenblättern knackt. kette schliesse ich ebenfalls aus, da die kette und das blatt immer in einer anderen konstellation in kraftschluss kommen, ausserdem habe ich damals das komplette paket (ritzelpaket-kette-kurbel nächst blättern und lager) getauscht. ich habe sogar schon die schrauben der kettenblätter gereinigt, mit kupferpaste versehen und neu eingebaut (stand in der neuen bike). meine vermutung ist der hinterbau...
karzen oder knacken beim einferden oder so, also sporadische geräusche kann ich hinnehmen, ein fully hat ja schliesslich auch ein "eigenleben" aber lautes, rhytmisches, metallisches knacken raubt mir den letzten nerv (ich habe den bock schon vor wut ins unterholz gefeuert   ). das nehme ich nicht hin!

waiting for any response - cube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2005)

@All

Prinzipiell ist es so das als erstes der Händler, wo ihr das Rad gekauft habt, euer Ansprechpartner ist. Falls Dieser nicht weiterhelfen kann, nimmt er Kontakt mit Cube auf, und es wird eine Lösung gefunden. Da ich aber auch nur die Probleme beheben bzw erklären kann, von dnen ich genau weiß woran es liegt, nützt es hier wenig dies hier zu schildern, da das Knacken von so vielen seiten herrühren kann. Ich hab ja hier im Forum schon ein paarmal versucht derartige Probleme mit Ratschlägen zu lösen. War aber leider sehr erfolglos!
In diesem Sinne wendet euch bitte an euren Händler!

Danke und mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Messerjocke (16. Juni 2005)

hi sebastian,

danke für die, wenn auch erschöpfende antwort  
ich werde wie in meinen beiden heutigen postings vorgehen, um das "knacken" zu eleminieren. wenn das alles nicht fruchtet, dann spreche ich euch auf der tac an. bis dahin sinds sowiso nur noch viereinhalb wochen. da könnt ihr dann mal probeknacken


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juni 2005)

Liebe Hobbyschrauber,

auch wenn 'hör mal wer da hämmert' etwas anderes suggeriert seit ihr bei deisem problem dass die meisten ja nichtmal lokalisieren können eindeutig überfordert.
bevor also jemand den hersteller anstreßt sollte er doch bitte erst bei seinem händler vorstellig werden.
öfter ist auch mal das gewinde des innenlagergehäuses mies geschnitten und jedes neue innenlager erzeugt wenn mal dreck da eingedrungen sit geräusche...eine von zig möglichen ursachen.
wenn ihr euch den fuß bricht schient ihr ihn ja hoffentlich auch nicht selbst...pflaster hau ich mir auf kleine schürfwunden auch drauf aber irgendwann sollte man die profis ranlassen.

meint EINER


----------



## frank-cube (17. Juni 2005)

Als ich das von Messerjocke las, musste ich lachen. Genau das gleiche Problem habe/hatte ich auch. Wollte mein Rad vor Wut auch ins Unterholz schmeißen. alles probiert um das knacken zu eleminieren. Neue Pedalen (brauchte ich eh), Tretlager ausgebaut anschl. gereinigt und Kupferpaste ans Gewinde (Händlertipp), Speichen kontrolliert, Schrauben an Kurbelgarnitur nachgezogen, neue Kette und Kasette (sitzt auch fest), Sattelstange leicht gefettet. Frohen Muts neue Radtour gemacht. Nach einigen KM war das knacken wieder da. Ich werd verrückt. Vor Wut in Tretlagerhöhe (denn aus der gegend kommt das knacken) gegengetreten und auf einmal knackts wie beim fahren. Doch das Schwingenlager. Heim gefahren, den Schwingen-Bolzen/Welle rausgeschlagen, die 2 Lager und Abstandshülse rausgeschlagen, 2 neue Kugellager gekauft (Schweineteuer wegen Sondermaß, St. 20), Lager reingepreßt, Bolzen wieder rein und das Knacken ist dort nun weg. JUPI!!! Im ausgebauten Zustand habe ich zusätzlich noch festgestellt, daß auch ein knacken von der Wippe beim Dämpfer herkommt. Schrauben lösen, Gelenke reinigen und wieder fetten, Schrauben wieder anziehen. Mein knacken ist jetzt endlich weg. Wenn du das alles durch hast ist dein knacken bestimmt auch weg. Fahre übrigens das Cube AMS Comp 2003er Modell!


----------



## Messerjocke (17. Juni 2005)

frank-cube schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das von Messerjocke las, musste ich lachen. Genau das gleiche Problem habe/hatte ich auch. Wollte mein Rad vor Wut auch ins Unterholz schmeißen. alles probiert um das knacken zu eleminieren. Neue Pedalen (brauchte ich eh), Tretlager ausgebaut anschl. gereinigt und Kupferpaste ans Gewinde (Händlertipp), Speichen kontrolliert, Schrauben an Kurbelgarnitur nachgezogen, neue Kette und Kasette (sitzt auch fest), Sattelstange leicht gefettet. Frohen Muts neue Radtour gemacht. Nach einigen KM war das knacken wieder da. Ich werd verrückt. Vor Wut in Tretlagerhöhe (denn aus der gegend kommt das knacken) gegengetreten und auf einmal knackts wie beim fahren. Doch das Schwingenlager. Heim gefahren, den Schwingen-Bolzen/Welle rausgeschlagen, die 2 Lager und Abstandshülse rausgeschlagen, 2 neue Kugellager gekauft (Schweineteuer wegen Sondermaß, St. 20), Lager reingepreßt, Bolzen wieder rein und das Knacken ist dort nun weg. JUPI!!! Im ausgebauten Zustand habe ich zusätzlich noch festgestellt, daß auch ein knacken von der Wippe beim Dämpfer herkommt. Schrauben lösen, Gelenke reinigen und wieder fetten, Schrauben wieder anziehen. Mein knacken ist jetzt endlich weg. Wenn du das alles durch hast ist dein knacken bestimmt auch weg. Fahre übrigens das Cube AMS Comp 2003er Modell!



hi @frank-cube
ich habe auch schon fast alles durch. laufräder, pedale, sattelstütze, etc. pp. nix half. mein schwingenhauptlager ist ja auch neu, keine wirkung...
gestern morgen war das knacken wieder da, lauter denn ja. gestern abend auf der feierabendrunde nur zwei, drei mal. ich kriege noch die krätze. ich gebe das rad sowiso heute nochmal zum händler.

@ jochen_dc
du hast sicherlich recht mit deiner behauptung. ich kann allerdings von mir behaupten, dass ich keiner von den verschlimmbesserhobbyschraubern bin. so lange das rad innerhalb der garantie ist "klebe ich nur pflaster drauf und mache keine gehirchirurgischen eingriffe" ums mit deinen worten zu beschreiben. grössere sachen lasse ich immer durch den händler machen, eben wegen diesen garantierichtlinien. ich versuche meinen händler, es ist ja hauptsaison und jeder weiss wohl wie`s da in nem bikeschopp zu geht, lediglich beim troubleshooting zu unterstützen. dazu die selbstdiagnosen und die bitte um hilfestellung seitens cube. die probleme mit der baureihe ams pro sind ja mittlerweile in vieler munde und sollten seitens cube etwas mehr tatendrang auslösen, um auch die händleraktiv zu unterstüzen. <<holt euch doch mal ein rad mit diesen fehlern ins haus, diagnostiziert diese sorgfältig, schafft abhilfe und gebt den händlern ein ordentliches rep-handbuch an hand>> so spart ihr auch kosten, denn wenn die leute dauernd ihre räder zum händdler bringen und der da im nebel stochert...

habe die ehre!
und 
ride on!


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juni 2005)

@messerocke

deine worte tragen viel vernunft mit sich...ich habe das vorherige post falsch aufgefasst. deine darstellung der dinge ist nachvollziehbar und auch richtig.
ein rad zur diagnose wäre sinnig da ja anscheinend diverse probs beim ams zum knacksen führen. dem augenschein zumindest nicht auschließlich aufgrund der schrauben fern jeglicher toleranz   ...bitter da die saison sich mehr und mehr in den vordergrund schiebt...
p.s.: gruß an blutswente ;-)


----------



## Messerjocke (17. Juni 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> @messerocke
> 
> deine worte tragen viel vernunft mit sich...ich habe das vorherige post falsch aufgefasst. deine darstellung der dinge ist nachvollziehbar und auch richtig.
> ein rad zur diagnose wäre sinnig da ja anscheinend diverse probs beim ams zum knacksen führen. dem augenschein zumindest nicht auschließlich aufgrund der schrauben fern jeglicher toleranz   ...bitter da die saison sich mehr und mehr in den vordergrund schiebt...
> p.s.: gruß an blutswente ;-)



@jochen_dc

danke, danke, is mir regelrecht peinlich soviel lob  
nee, um der wahrheit zu ihrem recht zu verhelfen. manchmal drängen sich die emotionen in den vordergrund und dann wird der ton eben ein bissi schärfer. 
letztendlich sollte aber eben der vernunft und der vorrang gewährt werden! wir sitzen doch alle im selben boot: wir wollen für unsere kohle ein vernünftiges produkt, der händler und der hersteller zufriedene kunden und möglichst viel verkaufen. das geht eben nur wenn wir alle an einem strang und noch wichtiger, an selbigen auch in die gleiche richtung ziehen. keinem ist damit geholfen, wenns eskaliert und`s nur zank und böse worte gibt. 

so, allen ein schönes (bike) wochenende   

und kette rechts!


----------



## Cubabike (20. Juni 2005)

...am Wochenende zwei Alpentouren gefahren, nach der ersten abends heimgekommen, Fury in den Keller gestellt, Kette noch nachgeölt, fertig.

Morgens wieder in den Radelkeller gegangen, Fury rausgeholt, bis zum Auto gefahren - Rhythmisches Schleifen der hinteren Bremse...

*AU WEIA*

Ich habe einen ziemlichen Schreck bekommen, denn genau dieses Schleifen (nur unter Belastung, wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt) kannte ich noch vom letzten Sommer, als die ersten Hinterbaulager defekt waren.
Ich hab trotzdem optimistisch die Tour dann begonnen, weil mit Freunden so geplant.
Nach 20km und den ersten 500hm hatte ich dann aber von der Schleiferei und beginnenden Knackerei die Nase voll und hab in Tegernsee an einem ruhigen Grasstreifen den Inbus gepackt und das linke Lager in der Wippe geöffnet (Anm.d.Red: Die unteren beiden Lager wurden nach Lagerschäden schon gegen neue ersetzt, die oberen beiden bisher noch nicht).
Und was kommt mir nach herausziehen des Bolzens entgegen??
Ein zerbröselter Lager-Innenring und eine Handvoll Kugeln....

ENDE
ENDE
ENDE

Ende, der Tour (Rückfahrt mit dem Zug nach 1,5h schönster, sonniger Radeltour)
Ende meiner Geduld (fragt Euch mal, bei wem u.a. diese Problematik *letzten AUGUST!!!* zum erstenmal auftrat!!)
und mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ENDE meines Furys.


Ich wollte mit diesem Bike eigentlich in 4 Wochen eine TransAlp fahren, doch dies ist nun Geschichte.

Cube, Cube, was habt Ihr Euch dabei nur gedacht, mit so einer (Fehl-)Konstruktion vertreibt Ihr wirklich noch den letzten treuen Kunden...

Wie soll man so ein Bike einem anderen weiterempfehlen?
Wird man gefragt, ob das Bike empfehlenswert sei, kann ich nur antworten: 
"_Ja, aber nur zum Anschauen oder für die Eisdiele_"

Defintiv mein letztes Cube.

C.


P.S.: Ach ja, für alle, die die Lagerprobleme nur vom Hörensagen kennen, hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1434516&postcount=800 mal ein paar Bilder, wie so etwas aussehen kann!


----------



## würfelglück (23. Juli 2005)

So, nach fast 8 Monaten überwiegend stillstehendem AMS war heute die erste Probefahrt möglich. Was vorher geschehen ist ?

Ich bin ja einer der unrühmlichen "Urväter" der Lagerprobleme. Habe zwar letztlich fleissig Lager gewechselt und wechseln lassen, Bolzen abgedreht...
-die neuen Bolzen kamen dann aber ja erst im April.
CUBE hat in 3 Tagen sämtliche Bolzen und Lager dann gewechselt, soweit prima.

Leider hatte ich dabei auch gleichzeitig auch Gabel und Dämpfer wegen kleinerer Macken (SPV) eingeschickt - es begann eine echte Geduldsprobe über deren Einzelheiten ich erstmal schweigen werde...
...Ergebnis: Mein AMS hat jetzt eine Minute1, 2005 und damit soll es gut sein.
Aber bei einer rein zwanghaften Untersuchung der gewechselten Bolzen vor der ersten Fahrt musste ich feststellen:

*Von 4 Bolzen waren zwei immer noch konisch !!!*

Und eine kleine Recherche zeigte auch bei weiteren nachbestellten "Tauschbolzen" miserable Qualität mit jeder Menge "Nieten".

*-Sorry, aber setzt doch endlich mal jemanden dahin, der einfach bei jedem Bolzen einmal von Hand ein Lager draufsteckt und dabei schaut ob es halbwegs überhaupt passt !*

Dabei kontrollier ich Euch locker 1000 Bolzen in einer Stunde und den Verschnitt wird dem Zulieferer um die Ohren gehauen !!!

Aber liefert doch nicht wieder den gleichen Kram aus und baut auch noch mir selber konische Bolzen ein ??? Warum ???

(Mein Tip an alle halbwegs technisch Versierten: Dreht mal selber die Teile raus (4 Stück), nehmt ein 608er Lager und schaut wie stark konisch der Bolzen vor der Flanke wird. wenns zu arg klemmt dreht das Ding irgendwie selber etwas grader ab, notfalls mit Bohrmaschiene und Nagelfeile, sonst wirds nix mit dem Bikespaß)

Und jetzt gehts endlich mit dem kümmerlichen Rest der Saison los.

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (23. Juli 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> (Mein Tip an alle halbwegs technisch Versierten: Dreht mal selber die Teile raus (4 Stück), nehmt ein 608er Lager und schaut wie stark konisch der Bolzen vor der Flanke wird. wenns zu arg klemmt dreht das Ding irgendwie selber etwas grader ab, notfalls mit Bohrmaschiene und Nagelfeile, sonst wirds nix mit dem Bikespaß)
> Gruß Würfelglück



Hi Würfelglück,

was ist eigentlich mit 608 Lager gemeint ? Wenn ich da unter google suche, finde ich immer wieder Lager für Inlineskates. Sind das etwas Inline-Lager in unseren Fury´s ??????? Dann wäre das ja super leicht die zu besorgen. Oder sind das andere ?? Wenn ja, wie ist die Typenbezeichnung ?

Grüße Torsten


----------



## funkt (23. Juli 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine kleine Recherche zeigte auch bei weiteren nachbestellten "Tauschbolzen" miserable Qualität mit jeder Menge "Nieten".



Hi! Thema miserable Qualität: Meine Lager scheinen noch ok gewesen zu sein, so dass ich nur die Bolzen getauscht habe. Bin natürlich NICHT auf die Idee gekommen, die "neuen Bolzen" auch noch auf "nicht-konisch" zu überprüfen. Werde ich aber unverzüglich nachholen.
Nur is mir beim Einschrauben - war ein ziemliches Geschiss - aufgefallen, dass bei zwei dieser Bolzen der Imbus solche hohen Toleranzen aufwies, dass meine sämtlichen (hochwertigsten) Imbusschlüssel nur mit roher Gewalt einzusetzen waren. Tolle Qualität    
Gruß Tom


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2005)

Hi Jungs

1. Die schrauben werden bei uns auf mass geprüft! ( Aber ein bisschen strenger müssen die schrauben ja reingehen da sonst nach kürzester Zeit Spiel entsteht!)

2. Das mit dm Imbusschlüsseln könnte darauf zurück zuführen sein, dass ein kleiner Posten Schrauben mit Zöllmassen benutzt wurde!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## würfelglück (24. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs
> 
> 1. Die schrauben werden bei uns auf mass geprüft! ( Aber ein bisschen strenger müssen die schrauben ja reingehen da sonst nach kürzester Zeit Spiel entsteht!)
> 
> ...



Hi Sebastian,

Na ja, ich hatte ja jetzt bei 4 Bolzen den direkten Vergleich untereinander. 
(Oder wird jetzt bei den beiden mit weniger Konus dann direkt Spiel entstehen ???)

Ist ja auch kein Drama. Vielleicht habt Ihr versehentlich ein paar alte Bolzen wieder drunter gehabt. 
Stramm ja, aber wenn (nicht im Rahmen eingebaut) bei 6Nm das Lager noch nicht mal auf der Flanke aufsitzt wird es wieder "eng".

Ansonsten war die Testfahrt prima.

@Torsten: Mit 608 meinte ich nur ein Lager mit 8mm Innendurchmesser als "Testlehre", z.B. von Skates. Im Fury sind glaube ich 698-er Lager. Die gibt es wohl auch häufig bei Skates.


Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## marvinse (2. August 2005)

moin
nu hats auch meine lager erwischt ;((
am hinterbau alle vier zerbröselt und nu ????
werd morgen erst mal bei meinem händler in schwäbisch-hall anrufen
und ihm meine sorgen mitteilen !!
ciao mike


----------



## Cubabike (3. August 2005)

Hallo Mike,

shit happens, aber sei getrost, nach dem Austausch der Lager und der Bolzen (GAAAANZ wichtig, das die neuen, nicht konischen Bolzen verbaut werden), sollte das Problem endgültig der Vergangenheit angehören.
Also ich hab bei meinem Fury vor sechs Wochen alle Hinterbau- als auch die HAUPTLAGER getauscht (in Eigenarbeit) und dann mein Fury vorletzte Woche bei der TransAlpChallenge über die Alpen gejagt, und es hat nicht einmal gemuckt - zumindest vom Hinterbau her alles in Ordnung   

Also sei optimistisch, wenn der Händler etwas auf dem Kasten hat, ist das Problem binnen einer Woche gelöst!

Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvinse (3. August 2005)

Ahoi
hab heut mit meienem händler telefoniert ( fa. mhw in schwäbisch-hall)
die wollten sich erst mal mit cube in verbindung setzen und dann bekomm ich bescheid !!
also wart ich mal ab was da passiert !!
@ cubabike
welche hauptlager meinst du denn ??
bei mir sinds die an den kettenarmen und an der wippe die hinüber sind !!
Ciao mike


----------



## Cubabike (4. August 2005)

Moin!

@Mike: Ich meine die Kugellager vom Hinterbau/Hauptschwingenlager, also das, das direkt am/hinter dem Tretlager sitzt.
Hier gab es bei einigen von den Furys auch schon Brüche etc. (frag mal Wipfler...), was zu ziemlichem Knacken beim Treten führen kann.
Bei mir waren die Lager noch nicht gebrochen, aber schon sehr schwergängig und eingelaufen. Tausch ging gut von der Hand.
Dass die 4 Gelenklager an Wippe und am Horstlink defekt sein können wie jetzt bei Dir, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Das/die Hauptlager dagegen treten weniger häufig auf...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Wipfler (4. August 2005)

Ich denke halt mal, je länger man mit ein bis zwei defekten Lagern rumfährt, desto größer wird die Gefahr daß sukzessive auch die anderen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Deswegen nach wie vor meine (von CUBE abweichende) dringende Empfehlung: die Lager vorsorglich tauschen lassen oder wie Cubabike selber machen, auf keinen Fall warten bis was knackt !!!
Markus


----------



## Cubabike (4. August 2005)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke halt mal, je länger man mit ein bis zwei defekten Lagern rumfährt, desto größer wird die Gefahr daß sukzessive auch die anderen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Deswegen nach wie vor meine (von CUBE abweichende) dringende Empfehlung: die Lager vorsorglich tauschen lassen oder wie Cubabike selber machen, auf keinen Fall warten bis was knackt !!!
> Markus



SEHR RICHTIG   

*AUßERDEM:*

Immer mit den Bolzen/Schrauben auch die Kugellager austauschen (lassen), denn selbst wenn diese noch unbeschädigt aussehen, können sie schon nicht sichtbare (Haar-)Risse aufweisen, die dann unter der Belastung selbst mit den neuen Bolzen (die auch eine gewisse Pressung benötigen) auch brechen können.
Und nichts blöder, als wenn 100km nach dem Austausch schon wieder ein Werkstattaufenthalt ansteht...

Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## marvinse (4. August 2005)

Moin
ist es also richtig wenn ich vorsoglich alle lager tausche ??
 an das hauptlager über der kurbel trau ich mich nicht wirklich ran !!
die anderen kleinen sind ja kein problem mein händler hat sich auch noch nich gemeldet. mal sehen ob der mir von cube alle teile besorgen kann und mir die sachen per post schickt,das wäre der idealfall 
poste hier weiter wie mir geschieht !
ciao mike


----------



## D3stroy3r (4. August 2005)

Hab den Thread jetzt nicht verfolgt, aber sollte man die Lager auch an einem 05er modell tauschen lassen?


----------



## Joker (11. August 2005)

aloha leute, 
nur so mal zur info meine erfahrungen mit dem lagerproblem bei meinem cube ams. ich war auch die tage bei meinem händler und hatte ihm mein leid geplagt, der hat dann die lager + schrauben bei cube geordert und auch kurz darauf erhalten. tja voll optimistisch zum händler um mein bike abzuholen, meinte der, er hätte die lager nicht rausbekommen,  und die lager wären in ordnung, er hätte nur die schrauben ausgetauscht. hat jemand schon mal solche erfahrungen gemacht, das der "fachmann" die lager nicht rauskriegt, ich hab gedacht ich hör nicht recht! er meinte zu guter letzt, wenn jetzt noch was mit dem hinterbau wäre, würde er das ganze teil zu cube schicken!!! natürlich knackst es weiterhin, jetzt muß ich mir nen anderen fähigen händler suchen, der das für mich machen kann. die lager wollte er mir nicht mitgeben, voll die luftpumpe, ich habs ja schon immer geahnt, jetzt hab ich es aber definitiv.


----------



## Cubabike (12. August 2005)

D3stroy3r schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Thread jetzt nicht verfolgt, aber sollte man die Lager auch an einem 05er modell tauschen lassen?



dann mach Dir eben mal die Mühe - lesen bildet!!


----------



## Cubabike (12. August 2005)

Joker schrieb:
			
		

> aloha leute,
> nur so mal zur info meine erfahrungen mit dem lagerproblem bei meinem cube ams. ich war auch die tage bei meinem händler und hatte ihm mein leid geplagt, der hat dann die lager + schrauben bei cube geordert und auch kurz darauf erhalten. tja voll optimistisch zum händler um mein bike abzuholen, meinte der, er hätte die lager nicht rausbekommen,  und die lager wären in ordnung, er hätte nur die schrauben ausgetauscht. hat jemand schon mal solche erfahrungen gemacht, das der "fachmann" die lager nicht rauskriegt, ich hab gedacht ich hör nicht recht! er meinte zu guter letzt, wenn jetzt noch was mit dem hinterbau wäre, würde er das ganze teil zu cube schicken!!! natürlich knackst es weiterhin, jetzt muß ich mir nen anderen fähigen händler suchen, der das für mich machen kann. die lager wollte er mir nicht mitgeben, voll die luftpumpe, ich habs ja schon immer geahnt, jetzt hab ich es aber definitiv.




Moin!

Also, die Lager sind eingepresst, d.h. man braucht entweder rohe Gewalt (plus Hammer und Schraubenzieher zum raushämmern) oder ein "Lagerausdrückwerkzeug" (oder wie das dann eben in der Fachsprache heißt), mit dem sich die Lager spielend aus der Fassung drücken lassen sollten, ohne dass dabei der Rahmen beschädigt wird. So ein Werkzeug sollte eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Shop mit einer kompetenten Fachwerkstatt vorhanden sein - spricht nicht unbedingt für deinen Händler, wenn er damit überfordert ist.
Lager würde ich - wie 1000mal vorher erwähnt - auch auf jeden Fall tauschen, denn bei kleinsten Haarrissen ist trotz neuer Bolzen/Schrauben ein Bruch bei Belastung möglich, was gerade auf Tour überhaupt kein Spaß ist (und ICH bin schon einmal mit dem Zug deswegen heimgefahren!!!),...
Also würde ich mal nach einem anderen Shop suchen oder dem Typ einfach mal dezent an die Stirn klopfen, wie es denn mit seiner Kompetenz aussieht - andere kriegen so etwas in drei Minuten hin.

Selbst machen - nur wenn Du seeeehr vorsichtig bist und nicht riskieren willst, den Rahmen zu beschädigen.

Der Einbau der Lager dagegen ist easy: Lager in die Tiefkühltruhe legen, den Rahmen mit einem Föhn gut anwärmen, Lager raus dem Tiefkühlfach nehmen, einfetten und SCHNELL in die Aufnahme plumpsen lassen. Durch den Temp-unterschied (kalt=Lager zieht sich zusammen; warm=Aufnahme weitet sich) ist das ein Kinderspiel und das Lager sitzt nachher bombenfest.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## D3stroy3r (12. August 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> dann mach Dir eben mal die Mühe - lesen bildet!!


ein kurzes Ja oder Nein hätte ja gereicht 

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (15. August 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> hab genau das gleiche Problem: Knarzen wenn man die Sattelstütze leicht nach vorne drückt, bzw. Knarzen beim lockeren Pedalieren...


Hi.
Ich hatte auch mal ein knarzen. War mir ziemlich sicher, dass es am Dämpfer lag. Also sprühte mein Händler Brunox drauf, ansonsten fand er auch nichts.
Die Lösung war allerdings, dass der Fizik Sattel, genauer, das Plastikteil   welches auf dem Gestell auflag, scheuerte, und dieses, dass knarzen (Geräusch) verursachte... 

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## Joker (16. August 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Also, die Lager sind eingepresst, d.h. man braucht entweder rohe Gewalt (plus Hammer und Schraubenzieher zum raushämmern) oder ein "Lagerausdrückwerkzeug" (oder wie das dann eben in der Fachsprache heißt), mit dem sich die Lager spielend aus der Fassung drücken lassen sollten, ohne dass dabei der Rahmen beschädigt wird. So ein Werkzeug sollte eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Shop mit einer kompetenten Fachwerkstatt vorhanden sein - spricht nicht unbedingt für deinen Händler, wenn er damit überfordert ist.



tja der händler meinte die lager wären mit spezialkleber geklebt!!!!


----------



## KILROY (17. August 2005)

Joker schrieb:
			
		

> tja der händler meinte die lager wären mit spezialkleber geklebt!!!!



OT:
jalooogisch, recht hat er: es ist unsichtbarer virtueller Spezialkleber namens Haftreibung  
Unglaublich, was man sich teilweise für einen Murks servieren lassen muss....


----------



## marvinse (17. August 2005)

Ahoi
ich bin immernoch am warten bis die lager plus schrauben bei meinem händler (MHW BIKE-HOUSE in Schwäbisch-Hall) eintreffen ;((
Kacke das wetter ist gerade so gut ;((
naja hilft ja alles nischt wenns was neues gibt meld ich mich hier !!
kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie man das lager am tretlager herausbekommt . ich hoffe das bekomm ich gleich mitgeliefert weil meins wenn ich die kettenstrebe bewege etwas ruckartig gleitet und nich so schön rund !!
ciao mike


----------



## Cubabike (18. August 2005)

marvinse schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> ich bin immernoch am warten bis die lager plus schrauben bei meinem händler (MHW BIKE-HOUSE in Schwäbisch-Hall) eintreffen ;((
> Kacke das wetter ist gerade so gut ;((
> naja hilft ja alles nischt wenns was neues gibt meld ich mich hier !!
> ...




Hi, dafür gibt es kein "Patentrezept": Einfach die Schraube auf der linken Seite entfernen, ebenso die Kurbel auf der rechten.
Dann mit einem (am besten Gummi-)Hammer das Achslager austreiben, beide Lager entfernen (sind nicht so fest eingepresst wie die Gelenklager), ebenso die Hülse in der Mitte. Danach die neuen Lager (und neue Hülse, kam bei mir alles in einem Tütchen) gut einfetten, einlegen und die (hoffentlich auch neue!) Achse wieder mit dem Gummihammer einschlagen. Die Schraube links wieder einsetzen, anziehen und fertig.
Es gibt entweder hier oder im Fury-Thread auch eine bebilderte Anleitung (von...???   wirst es schon finden, frag auch mal Wipfler, der hat das Prozedere auch schon hinter sich, wobei es bei dem glaube ich der Shop gemacht hat).
Meiner Ansicht nach alles gar kein Act,

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## heidelbär (18. August 2005)

wegen zerlegen/auseinanderbauen/teile beim hauptschwingenlager ams-pro:

schau mal bei den beiträgen/fotos von freddy_walker!
der hat mir sehr beim hauptschwingenlager geholfen als ich im frühjahr die komplette lagerung bei meinem ams-pro getauscht habe.  

was bei der hauptschwinge unbedingt beachtet werden sollte: die achse greift bei der senkkopfschraubenseite innenseitig in ein zapfenlager, also am besten die achse beim zusammenbau nicht ganz durch/einschlagen sondern nur soweit bis sie in die senkkopfschraube greift, dann achsseitig mit inbus die achse festschrauben (somit wird achse sauber durch senkschraube in lager geführt) bis sich hinterbau (dämpfer aushängen!) noch schön bewegen lässt - und loctite auf senkschraube nicht vergessen!


----------



## marvinse (18. August 2005)

Moin
hab die info das die teile morgen abgeschickt werden )
aber nur die vier nebenlager incl. neuer schrauben !
werd das paket mal abwarten und dann entscheiden .
ciao mike


----------



## marvinse (21. August 2005)

Ahoi
alle teile angekommen )
muß mich jetzt erst mal nach drehmomente umsehen und dann gehts endlich wie der los )
ciao mike


----------



## marvinse (23. August 2005)

Moin
So alles verbaut und festgezogen nu kann es wieder uff die Piste das fury )
ciao mike
P.S.: danke für die untertsützung von allen hier )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (24. August 2005)

marvinse schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> So alles verbaut und festgezogen nu kann es wieder uff die Piste das fury )
> ciao mike
> P.S.: danke für die untertsützung von allen hier )




Ehrensache!!   

 

Dafür ist doch ein Forum da, und die Fury-Community unter sich hält ja eh zusammen wie Pech und Schwefel   

Cheers

Cubabike


----------



## stweng (13. September 2005)

Hallo Community, Hallo Theo und Sebastian von Cube,
mit großem Interesse habe ich gestern zum ersten mal von den Lagerproblemen in diesem Forum gelesen.  An meinem Cube AMS Pro (2004) besteht auf beiden Seiten ein Lagerspiel des Horst-Link-Gelenkes (rechts größer links), so daß es besonders im Wiegetritt zu einem rhythmischen metallischen Knacken durch seitliches arbeiten dieser Gelenke kommt. Deshalb möchte ich unbedingt diese Gelenke erneuern lassen. Da ich zuvor ein extrem wartungsarmes Hardteil hatte und alle Wartungsarbeiten selber durchführen konnte, entschloß ich mich den Preisvorteil durch Kauf beim Internetversender in Anspruch zu nehmen. Diesen habe ich gestern kontaktiert. Dieser Laden möchte mir nicht die hochwertigen Lager zuschicken, sondern besteht darauf das ich den ganzen Rahmen einschicke. Muß das so sein? Wenn ja, wer bezahlt die Versandkosten? Kann ich die Horst-Link-Gelenke nicht selber wechseln? Würde ein Cube-Händler in meiner Nähe die kompletten Kosten (Material + Arbeit) ersetzt bekommen, wenn ich das Bike dorthin geben würde (falls er es überhaupt bearbeitet, wie peinlich...)? Abschließend kann ich nur bestätigen wie nervig es auf Touren ist, stängig mit knackenden (Rahmen) und quietschenden (Hayes HFX9) Geräuschen konfrontiert zu sein. Wann werden endlich wieder solide MTBs konstruiert, die nicht ständig irgendwelche Macken haben?
Grüße von Stephan


----------



## KILROY (13. September 2005)

Hi Stephan,

also hier mal mein etwas unsortiertes Statement:

1) das Bike ist schon eine feine Feile, don't worry
2) ich habe auch Lager zerbröselte Lager gehabt ( und stand als "leidender Pionier" hier auch eine zeitlang alleine da, das war Anfang 2004 - sh. den Fred AMS-Pro-Erfahrungen )
3) Mein Händler wollte zunächst auch den kompl. Rahmen zurückgesandt haben, hat sich dann allerdings bereit erklärt, gegen Einsendung der defekten Lager neue zu besorgen ( die Geschichte ist allerdings auch anders ausgegangen, als geplant, however, die neue Lagerung mit angepassten Bolzen läuft seitdem einwandfrei )
4) Lagertausch an sich ist evtl. etwas Fummelei, weil oft der Außenring in der Hinterbaustrebe stecken bleibt, ein Ausziehwerkzeug ist zu empfehlen. Im Zweifel hilft nur ausschleifen, aber v-o-r-s-i-c-h-t-i-g.
Der Einbau geht recht simpel, hier hat Cubabike schon was dazu geschrieben, musst mal stöbern.
5) Ich fahre auch Hayes---totenstill !!!
    ( Nabenspiel !! + Speichenspannung + Bremssattelsitz kontrollieren )

Letzlich bleiben aber mehr bewegliche = verschleißende Teile, ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass Du die Wartungsarmut eines HT nie erreichen wirst.

Viel Erfolg beim "Fury-Update"


----------



## Cubabike (13. September 2005)

So, jetzt mal sortiert der Reihe nach:



			
				stweng schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Dieser Laden möchte mir nicht die hochwertigen Lager zuschicken, sondern besteht darauf das ich den ganzen Rahmen einschicke. Muß das so sein?
> 2. Wenn ja, wer bezahlt die Versandkosten?
> 3. Kann ich die Horst-Link-Gelenke nicht selber wechseln?
> 4. Würde ein Cube-Händler in meiner Nähe die kompletten Kosten (Material + Arbeit) ersetzt bekommen, wenn ich das Bike dorthin geben würde (falls er es überhaupt bearbeitet, wie peinlich...)?
> 5. Wann werden endlich wieder solide MTBs konstruiert, die nicht ständig irgendwelche Macken haben?



zu 1) Bei einem normalen Bikeshop genügt, wenn dieser bei Cube anfragt und die Lager samt Bolzen bestellt. Bei einem Versender kann es durchaus sein, dass er zur Erhaltung der Garantie diese Reparatur selbst vornehmen will.

zu 2) Da es sich bei dem Defekt um einen von Cube zugegebenen Konstruktionsfehler handelt, wird entweder der Händler oder Cube selbst diese übernehmen - würde da aber vorher direkt Cube fragen.

3) Klar, geht, zwar nicht problemlos, weil die Lager eingepresst sind, aber mit ein bisserl Trickserei und Gewalt ist das ohne weitere Schäden möglich (siehe unzählige Postings im AMS Pro-Thread im Kaufberatungsforum --->Suchfunktion!). Mit Spezial-Lagerwerkzeug aber deutlich leichter zu machen. 

4) Da musst Du Cube fragen, wie es sich bei dieser Form der Garantieabwicklung verhält. Normalerweise muss ein Händler m.W. einen Garantieanspruch bei einem Produkt, das nicht bei ihm gekauft wurde, nicht annehmen und reparieren, er kann also Dein Rad abweisen (was in der Tat peinlich wäre...)

5) Wenn in ferner, ferner Zukunft sich irgendwann mal wieder die Erkenntnis durchsetzt, dass gut konstruierte und durchdachte Produkte, die nicht nur auf Leichtbau sondern auch auf Haltbarkeit konzipiert wurden, einer Marke mehr nützen als schaden und am Ende auch einen höheren Umsatz bringen als schnell-schnell zusammengeschustertes Zeug, das den Kunden nur Ärger bringt und der Konkurrenz in die Arme treibt   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## stweng (14. September 2005)

Also erstmal Vielen Dank an Kilroy und Cubabike für die Anworten,
Ich habe gestern beide Horst-Link Gelenke demontiert. Dabei lassen sich alle Teile ganz einfach aus der Fassung herausnehmen. Ich bin dann zum Baumarkt gefahren und habe Wasserhahndichtungen gekauft, diese noch etwas zugeschnitten, zusätzlich mit eingesetzt und viel Kupferpaste verwendet. Jetzt ist ersmal Ruhe. Trotzdem werde ich auf die etwas kälteren Tage warten und da ich das Bike sowieso komplett auseinander nehmen wollte dann den Rahmen an den Internetversender einschicken.
Ciao Stephan


----------



## KILROY (14. September 2005)

@ stweng:

...eine eigenwillige Lösung, aber wenn es als Hilfslösung funktioniert:   

Nichtsdestotrotz sind (eigentlich) neben den Lagern serienmäßig noch Distanzscheiben ( Kunststoff + Alu ).
Fehlen die ? oder wie kommt es sonst zu diesem Lagerspiel ?
Die Wälzlager an sich waren bei Dir ja anscheinend noch in Ordnung.

 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stweng (14. September 2005)

Hi Kilroy,
Also insgesamt besteht das Horst-Link Gelenk bei meinem AMS Pro 2004 aus 1. Industrielager, 2. eine dickere metallische (Alu?) Distanzscheibe 3. zwei schwarze Kunststoffscheiben 4. Bolzen. Trotzdem besteht ein Spiel, rechts ca 1mm,  links ca. 0,5 mm. Ansonsten erscheinen die Lager bis auf einen Riss einer Kunststoffscheibe in Ordnung zu sein. 
Eine weitere Anmerkung: Ich habe 3 Cube Händler aus meiner Region angerufen. Alle waren erstmal grundsätzlich bereit mir weiter zu helfen, aber keiner wußte von Lagerproblemen und Umtauschaktion bescheid. Ein Laden hat mich jetzt zurückgerufen, daß die Lager ihm zugeschickt werden und ich mit meinem Radl vorbeikommen kann. Ich denke ich werde diese Einladung annehmen.
Ciao Stepahn


----------



## goczol (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo! an alle genervten MTB!

heute ist mir passiert! es Knackt, oder knarz wie man das nennt,  

also hab das ganze Forum durchsucht!
morgen muß ich die Ursache herausfinden! hoffentlich sind das nicht die Lager!
O weie! mein MTB ist erst Monat Alt!!! (*ich will noch nicht schimpfen!)*  

*Frage an Cube Spezialisten:*  kann ich an Rahmennummer erfahren welche Lager verbaut wurden?


also bis morgen!


----------



## Cubabike (19. Oktober 2005)

goczol schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! an alle genervten MTB!
> 
> heute ist mir passiert! es Knackt, oder knarz wie man das nennt,
> 
> ...



Moin!
Also, wenn Du ein 2005er Fury hast, kannst Du Deine Panik wegen den Lagern getrost vergessen. Von dem Problem betroffen sind nur die 2004er AMS.
Da würde ich eher auf andere Ursachen tippen.
Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Cuberia (2. November 2005)

Da würde ich eher auf andere Ursachen tippen.

..die ja so vielfältig sein könnnen . Hab an meinem 04er AMS auch die Lager in Verdacht gehabt, als sic nach wenigen Kilometern ein Knarzen einstellte . Mein Händler hat auch sofort reagiert und neue Lager eingebaut . Nur halt ohne den gewünschten Erfolg .   Das Geräusch war immernoch da. Nach einem Tag Suche und Zerlegen des gesamten Bikes war dann endlich der Fehler gefunden . Und jetzt haltet euch fest : Das Schaltauge war nicht sauber entgratet und verursachte halt dieses knarzende Geräusch. Wir haben uns auch nur fragend angeguckt, in zwei Minuten das Schaltauge entgratet, und das Problem war gelöst .   
Ein Gespräch mit Cube ergab auch, daß über die Hälfte der vermeintlich defekten Lager völlig in Ordnung sind .

 Also nicht immer gleich mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen wenns irgentwo knackt und knarzt .   

Gruss : Volker


----------



## GoodGrizz (2. November 2005)

Servus Cube's!

Finde auch, dass wir nicht alle  immer gleich mit dem Schlimmsten
rechnen sollten. Habe auch ein CUBE AMS PRO 2005 und 2 Tage nach
dem Kauf Probleme mit dem Hinterbau. 

Zunächst hat es dauernd geknarzt, dann hat sich (viel schlimmer, weil
gefährlich!) die Verschraubung am Horst Link auf beiden Seiten von selbst
gelöst, dadurch wackelte der gesamte Hinterbau. Na toll!

Habe dann den kompletten Hinterbau abmontiert und stellte fest, dass in
keinem der Lager auch nur ein Fitzelchen Lagerfett oder ähnliches war.
Das ganze System lief trocken, kein Wunder, daß das knarzt...

Hab dann alles geschmiert (mit Blue Grease) und wieder
zusammengebaut. Seitdem ist absolute Ruhe, der Hinterbau geht, wie er
soll und es kommt kein Geräuschchen mehr von dort.

Die Horst Link Verschraubung hat sich trotzdem noch gelöst (mitten im
Marathon, sehr lustig), ich habe das AMS PRO dann meinem Händler
gegeben. Der hat neue (andere?) Schrauben verwendet und nochmal alle
Lager abgeschmiert (Blue Grease wäscht sich mit der Zeit raus...).

Fazit: Liebe Freunde von Cube-Bikes, bitte baut eure Räder vernünftig
zusammen. Ein wenig Lagerfett würde bei vielen Eurer Räder
Reklamationen und Garantieabwicklungen vermeiden helfen. 
Trockene Lager gehen halt kaputt, ganz abgesehen von Folgeschäden...

Mein AMS PRO geht jetzt wieder wie die Feuerwehr. So, wie's sein soll.


----------



## Cubabike (2. November 2005)

Cuberia schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gespräch mit Cube ergab auch, daß über die Hälfte der vermeintlich defekten Lager völlig in Ordnung sind .



NAAAAJAA, ich glaub eher, dass da Schadensbegrenzung bzw. die Politik der drei Affen gemacht wird.
In der Realität sind ALLE 2004er Lager potentiell betroffen, da ALLE mit denselben konischen Bolzen versehen sind/waren. Dass nur ein kleiner Teil davon wirklich kaputt ging und Probleme machte, hängt wohl a) von Montage-Toleranzen bei Cube ab (Vorspannung bzw. Anzugsmoment) und letztendlich vom Einsatzgebiet/Beanspruchung ab, da beim gelegentlichen Brötchenholen wohl kaum die Kräfte auftreten, die Lagerringe sprengen lassen.

Zumindest hat Cube auf das Problem (wenn auch mit 1/2 Jahr Zeitverzögerung reagiert), das zeigt, dass das Problem sooo klein gar nicht gewesen sein kann... ganz zu schweigen von den immer wieder proklamierten "Einzelfällen"

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Cubabike (2. November 2005)

GoodGrizz schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Cube's!
> 
> Finde auch, dass wir nicht alle  immer gleich mit dem Schlimmsten
> rechnen sollten. Habe auch ein CUBE AMS PRO 2005 und 2 Tage nach
> ...




ääähm, kurze Info: v.a. am Horstlink sind die Kugellager durch die Verschraubung auf die Bolzen (oder "Schrauben" wie Du es nennst) aufgepreßt - Fett hilft da also überhaupt nichts, höchstens, dass es rundherum schön verklebt ist.
Die "alten" 2004er Bolzen hatten da zu hohe Toleranzen bzw. waren noch so konisch, dass sie einfach die Innenschale des Lagers gesprengt haben.
Rausgedreht haben sie sich bei meinem AMS damals auch, weil einfach die Pressung so fest nicht möglich war, weil der Bolzen "zu" konisch war.
Seitdem ich neue Bolzen drin habe (ohne merklichen Konus) ist die Pressung nur halb so stark und das Rausdrehen Geschichte.
Wenn sich also Deine Bolzen immer wieder rausdrehen, würde ich mir mal schleunigst neue besorgen oder zukommen lassen, sonst Gute Nacht...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## GoodGrizz (2. November 2005)

Servus Cuba!

Hast schon recht: man darf das Thema nicht all zu sehr vereinfachen.
Schließlich wird's mehr als nur HARAKIRI, wenn sich die Schrauben dort
lösen. Und dann möchte ich mal eine Stellungnahme von CUBE sehen...

Aber bei mir haben sich wirklich "nur" die Schrauben gelöst, die Lager
sind fest und wackelfrei, vereinfacht gesagt. Dass bei Schrauben Fett nicht
hilft, um sie unlösbar zu machen, ist schon auch klar... 
Deshalb sind's ja auch neue Schrauben mit dem vermutlich korrekten 
und exakten Durchmesser...oder eben neue Bolzen, von mir aus.
Hauptsache, mir fliegen die Dinger beim Marathon nicht wieder 
um die Ohren...

Hier im Thread meldet sich CUBE anscheinend kaum noch zu diesen Themen,
das finde ich sehr bedenklich. Wenn man mal überlegt, wieviele AMS PRO
da draußen unterwegs sind, und wieviele davon auch wirklich für Rennen
verwendet werden, bei denen die Beanspruchung einfach sehr hoch ist,
dann verstehe ich die Passivität von CUBE nicht mehr.

Auch die Händler (also meiner) kann nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und
mit den Achseln zucken. Wenigstens weiß er, meinem AMS PRO zu helfen.
Aber eigentlich ist das der Job von CUBE...

Trotzdem: ich mag mein CUBE und es ist schnell. Schade nur, dass CUBE es
genau so macht, wie allen anderen Hersteller: Schnell irgendwie zusammen-
pfuschen und ab damit zum Händler. 
Darf ja alles nix kosten und der Kunde wird's hoffentlich nicht merken...
...und wenn die Lager kaputt sind (oder der Kunde...), dann verkauft
man ihm eben schnell ein neues Rad...wenn der Kunde es überlebt hat...


----------



## Cubabike (2. November 2005)

GoodGrizz schrieb:
			
		

> Hast schon recht: man darf das Thema nicht all zu sehr vereinfachen.
> Schließlich wird's mehr als nur HARAKIRI, wenn sich die Schrauben dort
> lösen. Und dann möchte ich mal eine Stellungnahme von CUBE sehen...


Beim Thema Lagerprobleme bin ich sehr hellhörig und versuche immer, irgendwelchen Verharmlosungen entgegenzuwirken, weil es wirklich keine Lapalie ist - also die Ursache schon, aber die Folgen sind desaströs...
Mir wurde nämlich durch einen defekten Hinterbau schon 3x der Urlaub verhagelt   .
Zum Glück hatte ich noch keine schwerwiegenden Stürze deswegen, musste aber schon einmal eine ausgiebige Sonntagstour vorzeitig abbrechen, weil ein Kugellager unterwegs zerbröselte.
Cube hat immerhin reagiert, auch wenn sie sich lange haben bitten lassen, aber die Drohung/Erkenntnis, dass damit ein großer Image-Schaden einhergeht, hat scheinbar gewirkt.



> Aber bei mir haben sich wirklich "nur" die Schrauben gelöst, die Lager
> sind fest und wackelfrei, vereinfacht gesagt. Dass bei Schrauben Fett nicht
> hilft, um sie unlösbar zu machen, ist schon auch klar...
> Deshalb sind's ja auch neue Schrauben mit dem vermutlich korrekten
> ...


Seltsam, dass das trotz der neuen Bolzen immer noch passiert... Würde die mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen, ob das nicht welche von der ersten "Reparatur"_Serie waren, die einfach nur nachträglich abgedreht worden sind. Die ganz neuen sind von einem anderen Hersteller, da auch im Farbton etwas anders... und natürlich nicht konisch!   



> Hier im Thread meldet sich CUBE anscheinend kaum noch zu diesen Themen,
> das finde ich sehr bedenklich. Wenn man mal überlegt, wieviele AMS PRO
> da draußen unterwegs sind, und wieviele davon auch wirklich für Rennen
> verwendet werden, bei denen die Beanspruchung einfach sehr hoch ist,
> dann verstehe ich die Passivität von CUBE nicht mehr.


Aufpassen: Die Bikes ALLER Hersteller sind offiziell nicht für den Renneinsatz konzipiert und gebaut. Bei Verwendung bei Rennveranstaltungen und die folglich eintretenden Defekte und Verschleißerscheinungen erlischt die Garantie und der Hersteller übernimmt KEINE Haftung!
Also niiiieee bei Marathons verwenden, auch wenn das in den Mags und sogar 
auf der Homepage von Cube so promotet wird!!   



> Auch die Händler (also meiner) kann nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und
> mit den Achseln zucken. Wenigstens weiß er, meinem AMS PRO zu helfen.
> Aber eigentlich ist das der Job von CUBE...


Naja, ich bin mein eigener Schrauber, hab glaube ich noch nie ein Rad wegen Reparatur/Wartung beim Händler gehabt, höchstens mal eine Federgabel o.ö.
Deshalb wird die Sache aber nicht einfacher, weil man für Reparatur- oder Ersatzteilansprüche doch wieder einen Händler zwischenschalten muss...




> Trotzdem: ich mag mein CUBE und es ist schnell.


Nein, DU bist es!!   
Im Gegensatz zu Autos oder Mopeds sind Bikes immer nur so schnell, wie der Reiter in die Kurbeln treten kann.
Finde diese Formulierung auch in den Magazinen immer Quatsch, weil jedem 150kg Phätburger-Heinzi suggeriert wird, er könne mit dem und jenem Bike Rennen fahren und ohne einen Funken Kondition alles aus dem Stand heraus gewinnen.



> Schade nur, dass CUBE es
> genau so macht, wie allen anderen Hersteller: Schnell irgendwie zusammen-
> pfuschen und ab damit zum Händler.
> Darf ja alles nix kosten und der Kunde wird's hoffentlich nicht merken...
> ...



Naja, das Fury war zumindest MEIN letztes Cube, auch wenn ich von dem Rad an sich immer noch begeistert bin - an und für sich... Denn der Reparaturaufwand und Nerven, die man dafür gelassen haben, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu der Anzahl geiler Stunden, die man darauf im Sattel verbracht hat.

Wie war das nochmal mit den Müttern und den schönen Töchtern... geben wir denen mal eine Chance   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Toni172 (2. November 2005)

@cubabike

welche Mutter meinst Du denn genau ????? Und wie sieht Ihre Tochter aus?  

*neugierig*

Grüße Toni
Wenn ich mir nochmals ein Fully kaufe, (wenn das AMS irgendwann defekt oder verschlissen ist) dann das Stumpi 120    das gefällt mir einfach super. Ansonsten gibt es wieder ein geiles Hardtail für die Marathons und Races.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :Brian (2. November 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das Fury war zumindest MEIN letztes Cube, auch wenn ich von dem Rad an sich immer noch begeistert bin - an und für sich... Denn der Reparaturaufwand und Nerven, die man dafür gelassen haben, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu der Anzahl geiler Stunden, die man darauf im Sattel verbracht hat.
> 
> Wie war das nochmal mit den Müttern und den schönen Töchtern... geben wir denen mal eine Chance
> 
> ...



Mir gehts genauso, ich war wegen der Lager letzte Woche bei meinem Händler. Von einem Problem mit den Lagern wusste er (angeblich zumindest) NICHTS. Eine Information von Cube hätten Sie nie bekommen und sie hätten einige AMS Pro 2004 verkauft. Ich habe ihm einen Auszug aus dem Thread gegeben und den Link dazu und werde die Tage noch mal vorbei schauen. Mal sehen wie er sich verhält...
Cube verkauft sicher gute Bikes von der (Taiwan-)Stange zu guten Preisen, der Support wirkt auf mich aber eher semiprofessionell. Beim nächsten Bike bin ich bereit für besseren Service auch mehr Geld auszugeben, die schönen Töchter anderer Mütter heissen bei mir Fusion oder Liteville...


----------



## GoodGrizz (2. November 2005)

Cuba:

Natürlich ist's der Fahrer, der das Rad "peitscht".
Und ich weiß genau, was du mit den "schnellen Rädern
der MTB Magazine" meinst, "die den Fahrer in nullkomma-
nix aus der umlaufbahn ins all beförern..." Zitat Ende.

Klar ist das Schwachsinn, aber die Leute wollen die Wahrheit
ja gar nicht hören. Und die Industrie (die ja schön zahlt dafür)
will die Wahrheit schon gar nicht sagen.

Im Grunde paßt es ja: Soll einfach jeder so fahren, wie er es will
(solange er keinem anderen damit schadet) und sich das Rad kaufen, 
das er oder sie sich leisten will. 

von "können" war ja nie die rede, oder? 

Doch Du weißt glaube ich auch, was ich meine.
Das AMS PRO ist eben nicht nur für SOULRIDEN
gut zu gebrauchen, sondern im grunde auch für Marathons,
wenn dort ein Fully angezeigt ist. Jedenfalls in einer
Custom-Form... denn so, wie es vom Händler kommt,
kann man es ja eh nicht wirklich für Rennen verwenden.

Und weil Rennen fahren nicht gerade materialschonend ist 
 , bin ich ebenfalls "gezwungen", an meinen Rädern selber
herum zu basteln. Denn es ist leider so, dass kein Schrauber,
den ich kenne es schafft, das rad so herzurichten, wie ich es
persönlich für gut halte. und wenn es einen solchen schrauber
gäbe, dann wollte ich ihn vermutlich dafür nicht bezahlen (können).

das ist das problem. auch das der hersteller. sie verkaufen zwar
"perfekt für marathons geeignete bikes", aber tun es nicht.
und keiner von uns wollte wirklich für das perfekte mara-bike zahlen.
wäre ne schlechte geldanlage, denn das zeugs geht eh nur kaputt...

daß es "perfekte" mara- oder cc-bikes gibt, das sehen wir ja an den profis.
doch die fahren soviele black-box sachen, dass es einem graust. diese
teile wird es in den shops tw. nie zu kaufen geben. das sind sachen, die 
wirklich für rennen geeignet sind. andererseits: profis haben den vorteil,
dass sie - ohne am eigenen leib oder geldbeutel dafür bestraft zu werden -
das zeugs einfach tot fahren können. 
alban lakata z.b. braucht nach 3 rennen schon eine neue SID worldcup. 
das mach mal als "normalo-fahrer", viel spass!
doch dafür sind es ja auch profis und wir nicht.

trotzdem habe ich keine lust, dass mein hinterbau bei 60 sachen explodiert.
deshalb und vor allem auch wegen der garantieansprüche brachte ich 
mein cube zu "meinem" cube-händler. dem blieb gar nix anderes übrig,
als freundlich zu sein, sich zu entschuldigen und zuzugeben, dass die räder 
(lager) miserabel (also fettfrei und nicht korrekt eingestellt) ausgeliefert 
werden.

aber er hat sich bemüht und es auch ganz gut hingekriegt. der hinterbau
ist nun sehr o.k., was immer er da reingeschraubt hat (ich werd mal
nachsehen... )

übrigens: die "schönen töchter", also räder der anderen kenne ich schon. 
viele davon jedenfalls. und laß dir sagen: die sind auch nicht besser   
und schon gar nicht für den preis, den mich mein AMS PRO gekostet hat.
da kann ich auch finanziell verschmerzen, dass ich das Cube erst selber 
auf vordermann bringen muß, bevor es auf die rennpiste darf... 

so lange es beim fahren nicht gerade alle schrauben verliert...


----------



## Cubabike (3. November 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> @cubabike
> 
> welche Mutter meinst Du denn genau ????? Und wie sieht Ihre Tochter aus?
> 
> ...



Naja, ein Umstieg/Neukauf steht bei mir nicht bevor, dafür steht das Fury noch zu neu da (hat ja erst 3500km aufm Buckel)- und technisch gibts im Moment eh noch nichts besseres - Viergelenksgeometrie ist ja mittlerweile Standard, und das Dual Trail Control bzw. das Float Link-System muss sich auch erst mal beweisen. Was Fusion da bisher auf die Beine gestellt hat, überzeugt micht nicht, und die neuen Cubes sehen auch aus wie Ar---amputiert.

Specis scheiden bei mir aus Prinzip aus, da bezahlt man einen "Premium"-Markenaufschlag, der mit nichts zu rechtfertigen ist.   
Das ist heute bei den Bikes wie in den 80ern/90ern mit den Autos mit dem Stern und der Doppelniere - scheinbar über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und heutzutage? Ist jeder Passat, Oktavia, A4, A6 genauso gut wie BMW oder Daimler. Und nur wegen des Images Geld zum Fenster raushauen?

Die Marke an sich ist mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache die Qualität stimmt und das Bike befriedigt meine Ansprüche. Z.B. würde mir im Moment riesig das Ghost AMR 7500 oder 9000 gefallen - kommt sicherlich daher, dass es die gleiche Kinematik/Optik wie das Fury hat, andererseits hat das Bike einfach was - und ist vergleichsweise günstig dazu!

Wenn man mal dagegen sieht, wie die Bike-Presse das Stumpjumper 120 letztes Jahr in den Himmel gejubelt hat, und für 2006 präsentieren sie dann einen komplett neuen Dämpfer, weil der 2005er anscheinend dann doch vollkommen untauglich war (übles einsacken im Wiegetritt und Uphill), dann sagt das doch schon alles.
Aber für 2006 ist ja alles wieder gut. Für 2007 gibts dann wieder den genialen Über-mega-Dämpfer...  

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Toni172 (3. November 2005)

wenn es auch nach Preis/Leistung und nicht "nur" die Optik, Funktion und Emotionen geht, dann kann es ja nur ein Canyon sein. Die gefallen mir auch sehr gut.  
Wenn nur nicht die langen Wartezeiten wären


----------



## GoodGrizz (3. November 2005)

wenn es wirklich nach preis/leistung geht, dann kann
es nur ein RADON (ist fast ein CUBE) sein. 

allerdings fehlt da dann schon jedes allerletzte fünkchen 
an emotion and soul - und darauf kommt es halt schon auch
an, sorry. biken ist soul, look&feel. 

wenn ich es mir einfach so aussuchen könnte, dann würde ich
schon zu einem Rocky Mountain Element Race greifen... da stimmt
zwar der preis nicht, aber die leistung und das Feeling enorm!!

und zwar würde ich dann gleich beide ROCKYS im doppelpack nehmen:
das hardtail und das fully


----------



## Cubabike (3. November 2005)

GoodGrizz schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich es mir einfach so aussuchen könnte, dann würde ich
> schon zu einem Rocky Mountain Element Race greifen... da stimmt
> zwar der preis nicht, aber die leistung und das Feeling enorm!!



Lange bevor es das Fury gab, war das Element TSC schon mein Traumrad schlechthin...
Das Fury war dann quasi die "realisierbare" Variante davon (und zudem ein "echter" Viergelenker), auch wenn es vom Mythos und Qualität lange nicht an das Element TSC herankommt.

Ich geh jetzt noch ein paar Kreuzer verdienen, vielleicht reicht es ja mal in fernerer Zukunft so ein kanadisches Edelteil   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## GoodGrizz (3. November 2005)

...ja genau: deshalb sitz ich ja auch hier im büro
und bin nicht draußen auf den trails. bei dem wetter!!
 

aber nur so wird es mal für ein ROCKY reichen.
hoffentlich bald, sehr bald!   

und bis dahin kleb ich auf mein AMS PRO halt ein
ahornblatt in silber und blau, paßt auch gut zum rahmen...
...und sieht nicht wie die kleine kopie des RM ER aus.

und ja: so ein echter viergelenker hat einfach was.
auch wenn es derzeit nur ein "kleiner" viergelenker sein kann.

aber das passt schon noch eine weile  
so lange die schrauben nicht locker sind oder werden...


----------



## Toni172 (3. November 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Lange bevor es das Fury gab, war das Element TSC schon mein Traumrad schlechthin...
> Das Fury war dann quasi die "realisierbare" Variante davon (und zudem ein "echter" Viergelenker), auch wenn es vom Mythos und Qualität lange nicht an das Element TSC herankommt.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt noch ein paar Kreuzer verdienen, vielleicht reicht es ja mal in fernerer Zukunft so ein kanadisches Edelteil
> ...


Das schlimme ist ja, dass an so einen Edelrahmen auch nur Handverlesene Teile gehören. Da ist nix mit "Ritchey Pro" oder "WCS" da muss dann schon was geiles drann. Das fängt dann beim Steuersatz von Kris King für 150,-   an und hört was weis ich wo auf. Und Ruck-Zuck sind 5000,- Euronen fällig.      
Das kann ich meiner Frau nie beibringen.


----------



## GoodGrizz (4. November 2005)

...wem kann man das schon beibringen, außer sich selbst 
vielleicht grad noch so. und mit ganz viel emotionen...   

aber du kannst es ja "unauffällig" versuchen: das standard-rad
mit den standard-parts kaufen und nach und nach - völlig
unbemerkt von deiner frau - aufrüsten mit den schönen sachen.

wobei ich WCS sachen ehrlich gesagt schon noch gelten lassen würde.
da stimmen preis-leistung schon sehr gut (wenn man preise
vergleicht) und sowas wie lenker muß man ja eh regelmäßig austauschen...

ein rot-weißes Rocky Mountain Vertex SC mit nur vom Feinsten...  
träum....

aber ich will mein AMS PRO nicht schlechter machen, als es ist.
Ist schon auch ein braver gaul und sieht auch grimmig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvinse (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo
ich muss mal wieder den tread aktivieren weil ich keine ruhe mit meinem hinterbau bekomme ;(( habe gestern mein AMS-PRO von der schlafzimmerwand gehängt um damit meinen ersten ausritt zu unternehmen und was stelle ich fest ;( beim leichten anheben des sattels habe ich spiel in der schwingenlagerung an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme,aber nicht seitlich sondern nur beim aushebeln !!
auf dem foto ist es das rechte am hinteren dämpferauge!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/226046/cat/500/ppuser/20344
desweiteren habe ich seitliches spiel am hinterbau wenn ich am reifen wackle??
ich mein das recht lager auf dem foto !!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/226047/cat/500/ppuser/20344
die lagergeschichte hat das fury schon hinter sich also alles getauscht !!
kann es sein das ( zum ersten problem ) die wippenaufnahme ausgeschlagen ist ?? der schraube trau ich das eigentlich nicht zu ?? 
beim zweiten problem hab ich das gefühl das da ne plastikscheibe fehlt da nur eine verbaut ist pro seite ??
der bike händler bei dem ich gekauft hab is leider 700km entfernt von mir werd mich aber mal mit dem in verbindung setzen !! vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch nen tip ) toll währe es auch wenn sich [email protected] sich meiner nochmal annähmen würde )
ciao und danke für alle tips im vorraus !!
marvinse aus der mutterstadt
P.S. bei der angabe von spiel rede ich von ca. max 2mm falls es einen interessiert )


----------



## Cubabike (27. Februar 2006)

marvinse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich muss mal wieder den tread aktivieren weil ich keine ruhe mit meinem hinterbau bekomme ;(( habe gestern mein AMS-PRO von der schlafzimmerwand gehängt um damit meinen ersten ausritt zu unternehmen und was stelle ich fest ;( beim leichten anheben des sattels habe ich spiel in der schwingenlagerung an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme,aber nicht seitlich sondern nur beim aushebeln !!
> die wippenaufnahme ausgeschlagen ist ?? der schraube trau ich das eigentlich nicht zu ??



Doch, das kann sein! Also zu dem Dämpferlager kann ich nur sagen: alles schon mal dagewesen: Bei meinem Fury als auch bei Cybals White Stallion hatte der Dämpfer schon so in der Aufnahme gewackelt.
Ursache ist eine ausgeschlagene Buchse. Diese ist innen mit etwas beschichtet, was man als "Teflon" bezeichnen könnte - wenn es so haltbar wäre.
Leider ist dieser schwarze "Plaste-Innenring" durch die Reibung an der Alu-Hülse dünner geworden bzw. hat sich abgerieben. Dazu kommt, dass durch das dadurch entstandene Spiel zwischen Buchse und Hülse das Alu-Teil auch einen Schlag/Kerbe bekommen hat, und sich dieser Effekt dadurch gegenseitig immer mehr verstärkt. Am Schluss kann man den Hauptrahmen um 1-1,5mm anheben, ohne dass sich der Hinterbau bewegt.
Klarer Fall von Verschleiß=Reparatur bei Manitou, also Dämpfer ausbauen und samt Hülsen und Bolzen zu Centurion schicken...
*Würde mich beeilen, denn NOCH hast Du Garantie auf das Teil!*
Habe ich im Herbst über Cube erledigen lassen, ging vollkommen kostenneutral.
Allerdings kann das natürlich jederzeit wieder auftreten, weil das Teil konstruktiv nicht geändert wurde.




> die lagergeschichte hat das fury schon hinter sich also alles getauscht !!
> kann es sein das ( zum ersten problem ) beim zweiten problem hab ich das gefühl das da ne plastikscheibe fehlt da nur eine verbaut ist pro seite ??
> der bike händler bei dem ich gekauft hab is leider 700km entfernt von mir werd mich aber mal mit dem in verbindung setzen !! vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch nen tip ) toll währe es auch wenn sich [email protected] sich meiner nochmal annähmen würde )
> ciao und danke für alle tips im vorraus !!
> ...



Yepp, das müssen 2 schwarze Scheiben sein, eine auf jeder Seite, sonst ist etwas falsch und seitliches Spiel vorprogrammiert. Wobei die eine breiter ist und die andere schmaler, aber bündig mit dem Distanzring aus Alu abschließt.
Schau mal im Fury-Thread, da hat irgendwer mal die Einzelteile der Lagerkonstruktion fotografiert, da müsste alles drauf sein.
Würde das mal auseinanderbauen und genauestens checken, auch, ob die Lager noch rund laufen oder u.U. schief eingebaut wurden..
Theo gibts übrigens bei Cube schon lange nicht, Sebastian macht den Job allenthalben.  

Mein Fury steht seit November im Wohnzimmer, schart mit den Hufen und wartet auf den ersten Ausritt, bei dem es nicht total verschlammt oder versalzt wieder heimkommt. Naja, bis dahin muss meine All-Wetter-Rote-Göttin harhalten, tut sie aber auch ganz brav   

Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Februar 2006)

So, nachdem ich heute ein langes Telefonat mit meinem Bikehändler geführt habe, möchte ich euch mal über den mir bekannten Lieferstatus der Cube Modelle Sting, Stereo und Fritzz informieren.
Anscheinend können die Rahmen mit dem Dual Trail Control System aufgrund von Detailänderungen im Rahmenkonzept nicht geliefert werden. Was sich auf einen verlängerten Lieferstatus von 4-6 Wochen auswirken soll.

Ich für meinen Teil bin natürlich schon etwas verärgert, da dadurch mein Biketrip *mit* Fritzz in Gefahr gerät.

Habt ihr ähnliches von euren Bikehändlern gehört?
Wäre nett wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen posten könntet...

Alex


----------



## marvinse (27. Februar 2006)

Ahoi
das währe der hammer wenn da wirklich kunstoffscheiben fehlen würden !!
ich habe sebastian mal ne pm gemailt und hoffe es gibt eine reaktion !
kann mir mal einer irgendwie ne auflistung mailen der einbaureihenfolge von dem lager an den kettenstreben zukommen lassen so mit bild oder foto wäre toll !!
damit ich mir ein bild machen kann wo bei mir so eine kunstoffscheibe fehlt.
bei mir ist definitiv nur eine kunstoffscheibe an den kettenstrebelagern verbaut und die sitzt außen zwischen kettenstrebe und ausfallenden !!
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/lager-hinten.jpg
hier nochmal ein foto !!
danke im vorraus
ciao mike


----------



## Cubabike (28. Februar 2006)

marvinse schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> das währe der hammer wenn da wirklich kunstoffscheiben fehlen würden !!
> ich habe sebastian mal ne pm gemailt und hoffe es gibt eine reaktion !
> kann mir mal einer irgendwie ne auflistung mailen der einbaureihenfolge von dem lager an den kettenstreben zukommen lassen so mit bild oder foto wäre toll !!
> ...



Moin Mike,

schau doch mal HIER im Thread auf Seite1 das Posting #20, dort das 2. Bild, da ist alles drauf, was in das Kettenstrebenlager reingehört:
1) 1x gedichtetes Kugellager
2) 1x Aluring
3) 1x breiter schwarzer Kunststoffring
4) 1x schmaler schwarzer Kunststoffring mit selbem Außendurchmesser
5) 1x Bolzen/Schraube

Mehr isses nicht, und die Reihenfolge beim Zusammenbau ist von außen 5-4-1-2-3!
Greetz und toitoitoi beim Schrauben
Cubabike


----------



## Schluckspecht (28. Februar 2006)

bitte um aufklärung: wieso heissen eure cubes denn "fury´s"? habt ihr euch das so ausgedacht oder gibt´s da einen speziellen anlass?

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (28. Februar 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> bitte um aufklärung: wieso heissen eure cubes denn "fury´s"? habt ihr euch das so ausgedacht oder gibt´s da einen speziellen anlass?
> 
> thx



Lies Dir mal das durch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=102699
dann beantwortet sich Deine Frage von alleine  

Die Bezeichnung "Fury" (=schwarzer, schneller, rassiger Hengst) wurde von meiner Wenigkeit in Posting #32 auf Seite 2 zum ersten Mal erwähnt.
Nachdem mein Hardtail "Rote Göttin" heißt, lag das "Fury" für das rabenschwarze, edle Fully einfach nahe und wurde von den meisten mit übernommen.

Für Fragen und Hilfestellungen kann man sich in dem Thread gerne melden - da werden Sie geholfen  

Greetz
Cubabike

P.S.: Der Thread hat ja jetzt schon zweijähriges Jubiläum


----------



## Schluckspecht (28. Februar 2006)

ha, also alles ausgedacht  

nicht schlecht, hab mich schon des öfteren gefragt, wo der name "fury" herrührt. bin auch auf der suche nach nem namen für mein rad, aber bei meiner kreativität kann das noch ewig dauern  

dann reitet und springt mal schön mit euren gäulern weiter und grüsst die sonne von mir

euer Schluckspecht


----------



## marvinse (28. Februar 2006)

moin
hab mich mit einem örtlichen cube-händler heut in verbindung gesetzt der mir weiterhelfen will )
danke [email protected] für die superschnelle PM )
das mit der reihenfolge an dem kettenstrebelager hab ich kontrolliert und sind auch alle teile verbaut soweit ich das begutachten kann und trotzdem hab ich ca. 2mm spiel wenn ich dran seitlich wackle ??
werd mir meinem fury also mojen mal zum händler und weitersehen !!
werde dann auch weiterberichten falls was neues herauskommt.
ciao und tschüß aus der karnevalshochburg und mutterstadt BERLIN
cioa und helau )


----------



## marvinse (1. März 2006)

moin
komme gerade von einem händler der mir bestätigt das da wohl teflonscheiben fehlen und nicht nur am kettenstreben lager sondern auch an der schwingenwippe !?
die dämpferbuchsen seien auch ausgeschlagen das währe aber verschleiß ??
hmm hab nochmal [email protected] gefunkt ma sehen was der meint ??
ciao mike
aus dem tollen berlin wo es schneit wie aus eimern Kack wetter ;((


----------



## Everysmile (4. März 2006)

Servus!

Ich warte seit einiger Zeit auf mein Frameset Cube Elite Team mit der (leider) Maintou R7

Bis jetzt bin ich immer vertröstet worden, dass es mit den Beschichtungen Probleme gibt, nur sollte das doch so langsam mal in den Griff bekommen werden, oder nicht?!?

Auf den Laserline oder den Reaction Rahmen möchte ich nicht zurückgreifen und deshalb stehe ich halt mit in der Schlange der Wartenden.

Gibt es irgendwelche Termine, nach denen man sich vielleicht richten oder einstellen kann?!?

Vielen Dank
Mit sportlichem Gruß
Everysmile


----------



## Cubabike (6. März 2006)

Everysmile schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich warte seit einiger Zeit auf mein Frameset Cube Elite Team mit der (leider) Maintou R7
> 
> ...




Falscher Thread (schau mal in den Titel!)


----------



## marvinse (7. März 2006)

Ahoi
wie ich erfahren habe sind die fehlenden und defekten teile auf dem weg )))))
Danke [email protected] !!!!
jetzt muss nur noch der bikeshop anklingeln und dann funzt es wieder !!
bin jetzt schon nervös )
wenns niedergekommen ist meld ich mich wieder.
ciao mike


----------



## marvinse (23. März 2006)

Ahoi
So nu ist es geschafft )
Bike vorhin beim Händler abgeholt und alles ist gut )
DANKE an [email protected] für alles !!
ciao mike


----------



## carboni (2. April 2006)

Lose Kettenstrebenschraube. Lose Kettenstrebenschraube. Lose Kettenstrebenschraube

Wir bekommen die Kettenstrebenschraube (hinten über dem Schaltwerk) nicht in den Griff. Trotz "Klebeversuch" und anziehen mit Drehmomentschlüssel (10 nm) löst sich die Schraube immer wieder. Wie kommen wir da weiter. Wer kann helfen.

AMS pro 3/2006 ca. 700 km, erster Defekt "Schraube" nach 150 km, CC, Singletrails, keine Rennen.


----------



## marvinse (7. April 2006)

Hallo
vielleicht klappt das : schraube plus gewinde richtig entfetten, dann mit einem klecks schraubensicherungsmittel wieder einkleben. Es gibt verschiedene mittel ( fest,mittel und ganz fest) da müsst ihr euch mal erkundigen. aber wichtig ist wohl das komplette reinigen.
MFG mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (20. April 2006)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Aufpassen: Die Bikes ALLER Hersteller sind offiziell nicht für den Renneinsatz konzipiert und gebaut. Bei Verwendung bei Rennveranstaltungen und die folglich eintretenden Defekte und Verschleißerscheinungen erlischt die Garantie und der Hersteller übernimmt KEINE Haftung!
> Also niiiieee bei Marathons verwenden, auch wenn das in den Mags und sogar
> auf der Homepage von Cube so promotet wird!!



hallo cubabike...

diese behauptung ist falsch. bei giant umfaßt die garantie auch ausdrücklich den renneinsatz... aber off topic

defekte lager sind natürlich sch*****. vielleicht beruhigt es dich, dass andere hersteller ihre viergelenkhinterbauten auch nicht unter kontrolle haben. mein wettkampfrad von 2003 (ein viergelenker) hat innerhalb von zwei jahren 4 neue sätze lager gebraucht. in zwei fällen waren die hauptlager zerbröselt. massive probleme gab es auch mit den horstlinkgelenken, damals noch gleitlager. eins hätte ich fast verloren und permanentes knarzen gehörte zum alltag. mittlerweile wurde der hinterbau durch den aktuellen 2006'er ersetzt. das horstlink besteht jetzt aus 4 industrielagern, auch die großen hauptlager bestehen jetzt aus 4 grossen industrielagern. trotzdem gibt es firmen, die diesen rahmen auch 2006 noch in der alten variante verkaufen...

meinereiner fährt nach 2002 (scott strike) und 2003 (scandium viergelenker ohne label direkt aus der fabrikation) wieder hardtail... das fully mit dem neuen hinterbau hat meine frau geerbt...

gruss mike


----------



## kunzi (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielleicht habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für einen NICHT-TECHNIKER.
Ich habe ein Cube AMS und habe auch ein knarrendes und nervendes Geräusch beim Treten. Erst nur bei Belastung - jetz fast ständig (nicht beim Rückwärtstreten).
Erst dachte ich die Ketten bleibt irgendwo hängen - nicht der Fall.
Also habe ich das mit meinem Kumpel mal getestet.
Abgestiegen, und das rechte Pedal in Richtung Gegenseite (also in Richtung anderes Pedal - 6 Uhr Stellung) gedrückt - und es knarzt.

Das Geräusch wird stark durch den Rahmen verstärkt - und nervt nicht nur mich .

Das Problem konnten wir nicht so recht lokalisieren.
Sollte ich irgendwas nachziehen (und bitte einfach beschreiben - bin nicht so der Umbau Feak) Fetten - ölen....

Über jeden Tipp wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss mArkus


----------



## marvinse (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo
was ist denn für eine Kurbel verbaut ?? ist das knarzen auch wenn du auf der kurbel drauftritst ( also ich mein auf der einen seite drauftreten und auf der gegenüberliegenden seite mit dem fuß gegendrücken ) . da würd ich mal auf eine lose kurbel tippen . Sonst musst du mal versuchen mehr angaben zu deinem knarzen machen und ganz wichtig LESE MAL und SUCH MAL )
Ciao mike


----------



## Tomkoenich (22. Juni 2006)

Tach Leute,

schonmal nen Riss an einem BCR 601 am Sattelrohr gehabt?
Ist das ne bekannte "Macke"?
Wer kann was dazu sagen?

Grüße aus dem Bergischen Lande
Happy Trail


----------



## cpetit (23. Juni 2006)

Hatte ich bei mir auch und bin abld verückt geworden.

Bei mir lag es an den Pedalen. Habe die Pedale abgeschraubt das Gewinde gereinigt, gefettet und richtig festgeschraubt. 

Seit dem habe ich ruhe.


----------



## Dot (8. September 2006)

Hi! 

Hatte an meinem AMS PRO ´04 ein dauerndes Knacksen. Mein Händler hat den Hinterbau untersucht und neu eingefettet. HAt nichts gefunden und hat auch nichts genützt. Dann wurde vordere Ritzelpaket und das Tretinnenlager ausgetauscht. (Alles auf Garantie) Es war für 2 Monate Ruhe. 

NAch einer Woche Alpen mit Trails etc. dann wieder das Knacksen. Ich wurde fast wahnsinnig. Habe mein schönes, teures Rad sonstwo hingewunschen.

Nun habe ich die Quelle des Knacksers durch Zufall gefunden. 

Es war... DER FLASCHENHALTER. (Durch Verwindungen im Rahmen...)


----------



## ufp (18. September 2006)

Dot schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die Quelle des Knacksers durch Zufall gefunden.
> 
> Es war... DER FLASCHENHALTER. (Durch Verwindungen im Rahmen...)


Hi.
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings bei einem anderen Bike und eine andere Quelle. Bei mir war es sowohl der Sattel als auch der Sattelstützenschnellspanner  !

Ich muß allerdings auf Holz klopfen, denn weder hab ich mit den Lagern, noch mit dem Dämpfer oder der Gabel ein Problem gehabt  (bei ca. 5000km).

hth mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## Homer961 (26. September 2006)

kunzi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für einen NICHT-TECHNIKER.
> Ich habe ein Cube AMS und habe auch ein knarrendes und nervendes Geräusch beim Treten. Erst nur bei Belastung - jetz fast ständig (nicht beim Rückwärtstreten).
> ...



Hi , habe genau das selbe Problem, so wie Du das hier beschreibst!
Habe das Rad zu einem Händler in meiner Nähe gebracht. Ganze 3 Tage . 
Hat das Lager ausgebaut und frisch eingefettet und viele andere Parts an das es möglicherweise liegen könnte. Hat aber alles nix gebracht "Heulll". Wenn Du das Problem Lokalisiert hast melde Dich. Ansonsten muss ich mein geliebtes Bike weit weit weg geben zu meinem Fahrradhändler.

Würde mich über eine Rückantwort  freuen.

Gruß H.Reiner


----------



## thecube (15. November 2006)

hi reiner, hatte auch mal "knarzprobs.." damals hab ich nur mal ein bisschen fett in die Ferern der Klickies gedrückt, und dann wars weg. hab mich damals auch halbtod gesucht bis ich dieses probierte. hatte zuvor auch schon das pedal mir kupferpaste eingeschraubt... hoffe es ist dir ne hilfe... thecube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off-road-biker (18. November 2006)

Woran kann ich erkennen,ob mein Cube auch unter die Baureihe der Räder mit Lagerproblemen fällt?


----------



## off-road-biker (22. November 2006)

off-road-biker schrieb:


> Woran kann ich erkennen,ob mein Cube auch unter die Baureihe der Räder mit Lagerproblemen fällt?





*Aloha! Kann keiner weiterhelfen??*


----------



## craigfab (27. November 2006)

Hallo off-road-biker!

Lies Dich durch diesen Thread mal selber durch, und du weisst ob Dein Cube auch unter die Baureihe der Räder mit Lagerproblemen fällt! (Viel Spass!)

Soweit ich weiss, erkennst du das Problem daran ,ob die besagten Lager knirschen! Betrifft aber nur die AMS des Baujahres 2004! Nachdem du aber ein 2005er Modell hast, müsstest du "aus dem Schneider sein"!
(Angaben ohne Gewähr)
 Greetz


----------



## off-road-biker (28. November 2006)

craigfab schrieb:


> Lies Dich durch diesen Thread mal selber durch, und du weisst ob Dein Cube auch unter die Baureihe der Räder mit Lagerproblemen fällt! (Viel Spass!)



Das habe ich versucht, aber nach ner Stunde wollte ich auch nicht mehr lesen und war noch nicht schlauer - daher die kurze Frage!​ 



craigfab schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, erkennst du das Problem daran ,ob die besagten Lager knirschen! Betrifft aber nur die AMS des Baujahres 2004! Nachdem du aber ein 2005er Modell hast, müsstest du "aus dem Schneider sein"!
> (Angaben ohne Gewähr)




 *Ich danke dem Cube-Schöpfer, dass er mich verschont hat! *
* (Wie - "Angaben ohne Gewähr"??? - nun doch nicht? )*​


----------



## craigfab (28. November 2006)

Hallo off-road-biker!

(Wie - "Angaben ohne Gewähr"??? - nun doch nicht? )
-> War O-ton in diesem Thread!
Nicht, dass Du mich dann wg. dieser Aussage verklagst!


----------



## off-road-biker (29. November 2006)

Achso -na denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorni (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

heute habe ich von dem Händler meines Vertrauens erfahren, dass die Lagerprobeleme angeblich auch beim Stereo auftreten würden und er mir somit von der Anschaffung eines Stereos erst einmal abgeraten hat. In wie weit ist diese Aussage richtig?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Das mit den Lagerproblemen bei Cube geht mir langsam aber sicher ganz schön auf den Wecker.
Haben Ende letztes Jahr für meine Frau noch ein 2007er Cube LTD Pro 16´ in Milky Green bestellt.
Unser Händler hat uns dann 2 Termine genannt wo es kommt, entweder mit Glück und einer vorgezogenen Reservierung Mitte Februar oder ganz normal dann Ende Februar (das wären dann 10 Wochen gewesen)

Nun was soll ich sagen, wir haben jetzt fast April und warten immer noch drauf.
Zum Glück war mein 07er LTD Team schon im Schaufenster gestanden als ich es gekauft habe und mein nächstes Cube Stereo (mal sehen ob es die Frau erlaubt) werd ich Ende des Jahres auch als Ausstellungsstück kaufen.

Also dann an alle die auch warten müssen---> Kopf hoch.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## thunderbee04 (28. März 2007)

Ich habe auch vor ein Cube Sting zu kaufen, aber im Sommer. Mein Händler hat bis jetzt immer noch kein Ausstellungsstück und hat mir erzählt, dass er letztes Jahr schon einen Kunden verlorenhat, weil die Lieferzeiten immer wieder vorschoben wurden.
Ich habe auf jeden Fall keinen Bock wochenlang zu warten. Wenn ich es bestellen werde, und es dauert dann zu lang, dann gibt es halt was anderes, ein Centurion oder Stevens, mals sehen.
Da bauen die ja so ein geiles Teil wie das Sting und bekommen es mit der Produktion oder Logistik nicht hin, echt eine Schande.


----------



## cuberni (28. März 2007)

Ey hallo,
seid ihr nicht irgendwie im falschen Thread.
Lagerprobleme sind nicht Probleme mit der Lagerhaltung beim Händler, sondern die Lager am Rahmen 

Gruß


----------



## KILROY (29. März 2007)

jau, das musste mal gesagt werden !!!


----------



## thunderbee04 (29. März 2007)

oh shit!


----------



## Trumpf (29. März 2007)

Ach, Ich finde trotzdem dass es irgendwie hier rein passt.   

Cube wäre ja fast perfekt wenn es da nicht diese 2 Probleme gäbe. 

Zum einen die Lager (Hinterbaulager.. an meinem Fritzz wurde es auch vor 2 Wochen gewechselt weils einfach zerbrochen ist) und das andere Problem ist dass sie kein Lager haben damit man nicht ewig drauf warten muss.


----------



## SCB Player (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ach, Ich finde trotzdem dass es irgendwie hier rein passt.
> 
> Cube wäre ja fast perfekt wenn es da nicht diese 2 Probleme gäbe.
> 
> Zum einen die Lager (Hinterbaulager.. an meinem Fritzz wurde es auch vor 2 Wochen gewechselt weils einfach zerbrochen ist) und das andere Problem ist dass sie kein Lager haben damit man nicht ewig drauf warten muss.



 Find ich auch.....lager ist lager...  am besten man trinkt es!!! 
ich hab draussen nen thread mit ner frage zum ltd pro.... gebt mal ein paar ordentliche antworten....BITTE


----------



## cube666 (13. Juni 2007)

Serwas miteinander , bin neu hier und habe auch probleme mit den Lagern !!! Habe ein AMS Pro 2004 , nun muß ich meinen Hinterbau neu Lagern lassen , nach meiner Anfrage beim Händler kostet ein neuer Lagerkit ca 100 Euro , stimmt das ? Kann man auch einzelteile bestellen ? Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## engel-freak (21. Juni 2007)

@Schorni:
meine Frau und ich haben uns vor wenigen Wochen je ein Stereo gegönnt. Das Bike meiner Frau funktioniert astrein, aber ich hab leider ein permanentes knacken, dass meiner Meinung nach eindeutig vom Bereich der hinteren Federung kommt   Ich habs grad beim Händler und der hat die Lager neu gefettet und den 1. Service gemacht. Morgen kann ichs abholen und bin echt mal gespannt, obs was gebracht hat. Ich hab ja schon gedacht, es läge an meinem Gewicht, aber wenn die Stereos da tatsächlich ein Problem haben sollten, dann fang ich an zu schäumen.... Das Beste ist ja, dass mein Händler sich vorher bei Cube kundig gemacht hat, ob Probleme bekannt sind und dies seitens Cube verneint wurde. Wenn das allerdings schon 2004 bei den AMS so war, dann ist das ein absolutes Armutszeugnis für Cube, den gleichen Scheiß 2007 in nem anderen Bike wieder zu verbauen. Leider hab ich das Bike nicht bei meinem Händler kaufen können (der wartet immer noch drauf, mal ein Stereo zu bekommen), sondern beim Rabe in München. Bin echt froh, dass sich mein Händler trotzdem drum kümmert und mal gespannt, wie Rabe reagiert, wenn alles nichts hilft   Wie wurde das denn bei den AMS gelöst  Da muß man sich echt fragen, ob man nochmal Cube kauft...Keine gute Werbung  

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Juni 2007)

Moin,

 ich habe ein Stereo K24, nach ca. 4,5 monatiger Wartezeit sprach ich meinen HÃ¤ndler auf bestehende oder kommende Lagerprobleme an. Diese wurden natÃ¼rlich verneint! Aber Cube war so frei mir ein Schwingenersatzlagersatz zu senden! Dieses liegt nun hier und wird hoffentlich nicht gebraucht! Werde die Lager noch durch "vernÃ¼nftige Markenlager" ersetzten! Kosten ca 4 â¬/Stk.!

Falls das Stereo Lagerprobleme bekommen sollte und die seiten Cubes/FachhÃ¤ndler nicht gelÃ¶st werden kÃ¶nnen werde ich das Stereo zurÃ¼ckgeben! 

Auch ist es fÃ¼r Cube eine super Werbung das Schaltaugen, welche von 2 verschiedenen HÃ¤ndlern fÃ¼r mich bestellt wurden , nach 2 Wochen immer noch nicht angekommen sind!!

O-Ton HÃ¤nder 1 " Rechnung habe ich schon, nur die Ware noch nicht"
O-Ton HÃ¤ndler 2" Morgen ruft Cube an und sagt mir wohin der Brief mit dem Schaltauge hingekommen ist, hier ist es noch nicht!!

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r den schnellen Service................!

MfG
Michael


----------



## engel-freak (22. Juni 2007)

@Wachtendonker:
das heißt ja, das bei Cube die Lagerprobleme auch beim Stereo bekannt sein dürften, sonst würden die wohl keinen Lagersatz vorbeugend rausgeben  
Wohin hast Du Dich wegen dem Lagersatz gewandt   An Cube direkt, oder hat das Dein Händler für Dich gemacht  
Woher bekommt man "vernünftige Markenlager" und woher weiß ich, was ich brauche ???

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

@engel freak: habe mit meinem Händler gesprochen, der mit Cube! Die Lager sind genormte Industrielager, brauchst Du nur die Bezeichnung zb.: HK 1414 RS und einen der Lager verkauft!

http://www.knapp-waelzlagertechnik.de/produkte/screen.html

MfG
Michael


----------



## engel-freak (23. Juni 2007)

@Wachtendonker:
Danke für den Link, hoffe ich brauch ihn nicht, und die Infos... Hab heute mein Bike vom Händler geholt und muß sagen, dass das Knacken bisher weg ist   Bin ca. 25km gefahren und es war alles wie es sein muß !!! Der Händler hat sämtliche Lager kontrolliert und komplett neu geschmiert. Cube hat anscheinend kräftig am Fett gespart   Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass das so bleibt und nicht nach wenigen Km wieder losgeht.

Gruß und nochmal vielen Dank


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

na das freut mich aber!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Giant XTC (3. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mich und mein Stereo hat es jetzt auch erwischt!

Das Lager an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme (silber ummantelt) hat Spiel und der Hinterbau wackelt. Mein Händler ist informiert und ich erwarte eine Reparatur auf Garantie.

Bis neue Lager da sind werde ich aber einfach weiter fahren, noch ist das Spiel minimal...


----------



## Stefan3500 (3. August 2007)

engel-freak schrieb:


> @Wachtendonker:
> Danke für den Link, hoffe ich brauch ihn nicht, und die Infos... Hab heute mein Bike vom Händler geholt und muß sagen, dass das Knacken bisher weg ist   Bin ca. 25km gefahren und es war alles wie es sein muß !!! Der Händler hat sämtliche Lager kontrolliert und komplett neu geschmiert. Cube hat anscheinend kräftig am Fett gespart   Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass das so bleibt und nicht nach wenigen Km wieder losgeht.
> 
> Gruß und nochmal vielen Dank



Es ist ein uraltes Märchen, das man Industrielager aussen fetten muss.
Die sind gedichtet und haben eine Fettfüllung. Aussen fetten zieht nur den Dreck an und an der Dichtscheibe ins innere des Lagers.
Also wenn der Lagerhersteller gefettet hat dann reicht das.

Gruß
Stefan

.........der auch Dämpferbuchsen nicht fettet (Grund: Die Bushings sind  Teflonbeschichtet. Fett schadet da nur)


----------



## engel-freak (3. August 2007)

Dann frag ich mich, was mein Händler gemacht hat   Denn seither ist Ruhe  

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## Quast (15. August 2007)

Hallo bin neu hier und verfolge diesen Thread mit großem Interesse.
Derzeit besitze ich ein Bulls SL 400. Schnell habe ich gemerkt, dass meine Ansprüche mit fortschreitender Praxis wachsen und das Bulls kaum mithalten kann. Alleine die Suntour Gabel ist furchtbar.  Aber vor 2 Jahren wollte ich halt nur ein Bike fürs Waldwegfahren.
Soweit so gut. Nun kämpfe ich mich durch diverse Foren und lese Pros und Cons zu Hardtail gegen Fullys. 
Nun meine Frage ist Cube der einzge Hersteller mit den Lagerproblemen ?, das ist ja beängstigend. Wie lange halten die Lager denn überhaupt??
Steigt die Qualität der lager mit dem Preis? Mein Händler meinte, er stelle sich keine Fullys unter 2000  mehr in den Laden.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (15. August 2007)

@Quast:

Ich fahre selber ein Stereo und ich habe absolut keine Probleme mit dem Lagern *holzklopf. Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich weniger Touren sondenr mehr Singeltrails fahre. Da sind Treppen und 1m Absätze dabei. 

Klar muss man mal was nachziehen aber sonst...

Gruß Datonate


----------



## ufp (17. August 2007)

Quast schrieb:


> Derzeit besitze ich ein Bulls SL 400. Schnell habe ich gemerkt, dass meine Ansprüche mit fortschreitender Praxis wachsen und das Bulls kaum mithalten kann. Alleine die Suntour Gabel ist furchtbar.  Aber vor 2 Jahren wollte ich halt nur ein Bike fürs Waldwegfahren.
> Soweit so gut. Nun kämpfe ich mich durch diverse Foren und lese Pros und Cons zu Hardtail gegen Fullys.
> Nun meine Frage ist Cube der einzge Hersteller mit den Lagerproblemen ?, das ist ja beängstigend. Wie lange halten die Lager denn überhaupt??
> Steigt die Qualität der lager mit dem Preis? Mein Händler meinte, er stelle sich keine Fullys unter 2000  mehr in den Laden.
> Danke.


Hi.
Also ich würd auf jeden Fall wieder ein Fully und auch ein AMS Pro nehmen.
Ich hatte bis dato noch keine Lagerprobleme (km Stand ca. 3-4000).
Pro Fully: Der Rücken wird es dir a la lounge danken! Außerdem macht es mehr Spaß beim bergabfahren und auch bei Sprüngen. Ich z.B. fahr gerne so kleine Absätze/Hügerln/Bodenerhebungen und springe dabei ein paar Zentimeter  . Und das verkraftet ein Fully einfach besser als ein Hardtail. Außerdem, wenn du längere Touren (bergab-)fährst, kannst du darauf sitzen bleiben. (Ok, meistens ist man gewohnt aus dem Sattel zu gehen).

Das ein Fully durch die Lager bzw. die beweglichen Teile anfälliger ist (je mehr Technik...  ) dürfte klar sein. Und mehr Wartung ist auch von Nöten.

Daher, behalte dein Hardtail. 1) für den Winter/Stadt bzw. leichte Wege 2) wenn dein Fully wegen der Lager, dem Dämpfer oder der Gabel nicht "einsatzfähig" ist, hast du immer noch ein Ersatzrad.

hth mfg ufp


----------



## Stefan3500 (19. August 2007)

Quast schrieb:


> .
> Nun meine Frage ist Cube der einzge Hersteller mit den Lagerproblemen ?, das ist ja beÃ¤ngstigend. Wie lange halten die Lager denn Ã¼berhaupt??
> Steigt die QualitÃ¤t der lager mit dem Preis? Mein HÃ¤ndler meinte, er stelle sich keine Fullys unter 2000 â¬ mehr in den Laden.
> Danke.



Das ist kein Cube Problem sondern ein allgemeines

oft sind die Schwingen/Hintebaulager nach einem Jahr durch. 
Grund: Rillenkugellager sind nicht fÃ¼r diese Belastungsart (keine vollstÃ¤ndige Umdrehungen, hohe Ãbersetzungen, Dreck, Dampfstrahler, Salz ) gemacht.

was solls , Fully macht dennoch mehr Spass


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2007)

Hallo bin neu hier, hatte mich auf ein Enduro eingestellt zu kaufen. Meine Überlegungen waren: wegen meines relativ hohen Körpergewichtes ein Bike zu nehmen das genügend Reserven bietet und solide gebaut ist. Habe darum bis dahin gewartet bis der Test des BIKE- Magazins 9/07 raus kam und hätte mich dann jetzt für ein Cube Fritzz entschieden. Als ich diese Woche alle Vertragshändler von Cube in unserer Umgebung abgeklappert habe, musste ich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass keine Fritzz oder alternativ ein Stereo K24 -(All Mountain) zurzeit mehr lieferbar ist.
Ich frage mich jetzt, was für eine Geschäftspolitik da Cube verfolgt, wenn sie die Nachfrage potentieller Kunden nicht mehr decken können?
Demnach müsste man jetzt schon auf den fahrenden Zug (Eurobike) für 2008  aufspringen!!!! Die Frage ist nur, ist auch der Kunde bereit die Katze im Sack zu kaufen (vor allem in diesem Preissegment)????
Im Umkehrschluss, sollten sich die Macher der Zeitschrift BIKE überlegen, ob sie ihre Beiträge in Zukunft nicht im Vorfeld aktueller gestalten.
MfG


----------



## Quast (11. September 2007)

na ja nun habe ich den aktuellen Dauertest des Cube Stereo in der MountainBike gelesen und bin einigermßen enttäuscht, dass schlechte handwerkliches Geschick beim Bau des Rades ein besseres Ergebnis vereitelt hat. Auch bin ich leicht enttäuscht ganz bsonders von Specialized, wo offenbar Leichtbau vor Haltbarkeit geht.
Ich war jetzt kurz davor mir ein Cube 125 oder ein Stumpjumper zuzulegen, aber jetzt zögere ich wieder.


----------



## Stefan3500 (11. September 2007)

wieso was ist denn mit dem Dauertest Stereo schlimmes passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcubic (19. September 2007)

habe mir heut das AMS 125 brown anodized rahmenset bestellt mal sehen wie des so ist

fahre seit 06 das AMS FR comp 05 und keine lagerschäden oder sonstwas.
gut fahre auch nicht so extrem


----------



## matyo (19. September 2007)

@ flyingcircus:

hat man dir denn gesagt, wann der rahmen geliefert wird?


----------



## flyingcubic (19. September 2007)

die haben gesagt ende september anfang august so 2wochen


----------



## let_me_in (1. Oktober 2007)

Hat schon einer ein Cube AMS 125 bekommen?
Hab bei meinem Cube Händler schon das AMS 100 (2008er) gesehen.


----------



## flyingcubic (1. Oktober 2007)

nein hab noch nix irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor

werd noch 2 wochen warten dann werd ich des abbestellen


----------



## let_me_in (3. Oktober 2007)

Mein Händler sagt, dass der Ausliefertermin für die Cube AMS 125 Anfang November sein soll.
Er meinte aber, dass Cube sehr gut im Zeitplan liegt und es vielleicht schon im Oktober kommt. Mal sehen...


----------



## reysor (5. Oktober 2007)

@leders: nunja, du musst sehen dass die räder ob der guten kritiken und der entwicklungsfeder von fusion-entwickler bodo probst sehr sehr gefragt sind und wenn man da so "überrumpelt" wird mit der nachfrage kann ich's schon verstehen wenn da *ende der saison* keine bikes mehr lieferbar sind. zu deinem dafürhalten: cube hatte ja nun schon das zweite jahr in folge über die gesamte saison heftige lieferprobleme; hab von leuten hier im forum gelesen dass sie stellenweise fast ein halbes jahr auf ihre räder gewartet haben - das is natürlich extrem heavy!!! aber bei saisonende.... wird dir wohl bei nahezu jedem händler und jeder marke so gehen zu dieser jahreszeit. und die bike muss ja auch noch mal was interessantes bringen zwischendurch 

@quast: wieso stört dich das urteil? das stereo hat doch super abgeschnitten bis auf den üblichen lagerverschleiss... die lager hätten auch laut der redakteure nicht mal zwingend gewechselt werden müssen!! die "fehlerhafte" montage wäre ohne die zerlegung des rades in seine einzelteile auch niemandem aufgefallen! is doch alles super - im gegensatz zu specialized.

grüße*

ps: mein stereo "the one" soll laut meinem händler anfang oktober kommen.... ich warte jeden tag auf seinen anruf!! aber ein bisschen zeit hat er noch..


----------



## reysor (5. Oktober 2007)

@leders: nunja, du musst sehen dass die räder ob der guten kritiken und der entwicklungsfeder von fusion-entwickler bodo probst sehr sehr gefragt sind und wenn man da so "überrumpelt" wird mit der nachfrage kann ich's schon verstehen wenn da *ende der saison* keine bikes mehr lieferbar sind. zu deinem dafürhalten: cube hatte ja nun schon das zweite jahr in folge über die gesamte saison heftige lieferprobleme; hab von leuten hier im forum gelesen dass sie stellenweise fast ein halbes jahr auf ihre räder gewartet haben - das is natürlich extrem heavy!!! aber bei saisonende.... wird dir wohl bei nahezu jedem händler und jeder marke so gehen zu dieser jahreszeit. und die bike muss ja auch noch mal was interessantes bringen zwischendurch 

@quast: wieso stört dich das urteil? das stereo hat doch super abgeschnitten bis auf den üblichen lagerverschleiss... die lager hätten auch laut der redakteure nicht mal zwingend gewechselt werden müssen!! die "fehlerhafte" montage wäre ohne die zerlegung des rades in seine einzelteile auch niemandem aufgefallen! is doch alles super - im gegensatz zu specialized.

grüße*


----------



## dave_01 (1. November 2007)

Hi,

Ich trage mich gerade mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Stereo K18 zuzulegen (mein erstes fully).  Die beschriebenen Lagerprobleme von Cube schrecken mich doch etwas, vor allem da eben auch das Stereo betroffen zu schein scheint. 



Quast schrieb:


> na ja nun habe ich den aktuellen Dauertest des Cube Stereo in der MountainBike gelesen und bin einigermßen enttäuscht, dass schlechte handwerkliches Geschick beim Bau des Rades ein besseres Ergebnis vereitelt hat.





reysor schrieb:


> @quast: wieso stört dich das urteil? das stereo hat doch super abgeschnitten bis auf den üblichen lagerverschleiss... die lager hätten auch laut der redakteure nicht mal zwingend gewechselt werden müssen!! die "fehlerhafte" montage wäre ohne die zerlegung des rades in seine einzelteile auch niemandem aufgefallen! is doch alles super - im gegensatz zu specialized.



Habe leider das MountainBike 10/2007 nicht. Was steht denn da zum Cube geschrieben?  
Muss ich damit rechen, mir bald hochwertigere, als die serienmäßig verbauten Lager besorgen zu müssen?


----------



## S.D. (1. November 2007)

So wie ich den Test in Erinnerung habe, waren die Lager des Stereo prinzipiell recht hochwertig, allerdings teilweise werkseitig recht schlampig verbaut, worauf wohl auch der Verschleiß zurückzuführen war.
Generell (betr. alle Fullys) war ich etwas erschrocken, wie schnell die Lager der Fullys den Geist aufgegeben haben.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (1. November 2007)

Und der Tester war der Einzige, der das Bike wohl auch im Winter bewegt hat bei Salz.

Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## avant (2. November 2007)

... als Betroffener kann ich da auch so meinen Teil dazu beitragen:

Als ich Ende diesen Augusts mein AMS pro 100 beim Händler abgeholt hatte war ich auch noch guter Dinge - nach ca 300 km wurde auf einer Tour plötzlich mein Hinterbau weich und ich hatte zuerst auf die Reifen getippt - Fehlanzeige. Auch eine Sichtkontrolle hatte keine Schäden gezeigt. Nach weiteren 6 km war es dann bei einer schnellen Abfahrt soweit - der hintere Gelenkbolzen hatte sich herausgelöst und ich konnte das Bike gerade noch so abfangen.

Mein Händler hat sehr unkompliziert reagiert und mir den Schaden sehr schnell und kulant behoben - am Ende hat sich herausgestellt, daß wohl kein Schraubensicherungslack verwendet wurde 

Was mich jedoch sehr erstaunt und geärgert hat war ein Anruf bei CUBE selbst, bei dem ich auf das Problem aufmerksam machen wollte (es könnten durchaus auch noch mehr Bikes davon betroffen sein... ) - man war hier *null* interessiert an dem Problem und hat mich lediglich an den Fachhändler verwiesen.

Ich habe keinen Vergleich mit anderen Firmen aus dem Bike-Business, da dies mein erster Schaden mit einem Bike war, halte jedoch das Vorgehen von CUBE allerdings für nicht sehr professionell und habe das auch bei meinem nächsten Bike-Kauf bereits berücksichtigt. Mein Zweitrad, das ich mir inzwischen für die ganz üblen Tage (und Ausfälle meines CUBEs - honi soit ...) angeschafft habe war dann auch kein CUBE mehr ...


Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## tomblume (2. November 2007)

auch bei einem anderen Hersteller würde ich regelmäßig die Verschraubungen des Hinterbaus mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel kontrollieren. 
Tom


----------



## Everysmile (2. November 2007)

avant schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch sehr erstaunt und geärgert hat war ein Anruf bei CUBE selbst, bei dem ich auf das Problem aufmerksam machen wollte (es könnten durchaus auch noch mehr Bikes davon betroffen sein... ) - man war hier *null* interessiert an dem Problem und hat mich lediglich an den Fachhändler verwiesen.
> 
> Jo



Da dein Händler auch der Mittelsmann zwischen dem Hersteller (in diesem Falle Cube( und dem Kunden ist, hat Cube meiner Meinung nach völlig korrekt reagiert.

Stell dir mal vor, jeder Kunde, der ein Problem hat (auch die mit kleinen Problemen), wendet sich an Cube...  nicht machbar

Die Händler haben den direkten Draht zu Cube über deren Aussendienstler (Vertreter), welches in der Vergangenheit wirklich sehr gut funktioniert hat!!!
Die Kommunikatoin läuft da eigentlich (bei uns auf jeden Fall) sehr gut!

Meine Meinung: Immer an den Händler wenden, denn dafür ist er schliesslich da!!!  :Thumbup:

(Keine Kritik und keine Beleidigung, lediglich meine Meinung!!!)

Mit sportlichem Gruß 

Everysmile


----------



## avant (2. November 2007)

@tomblume ... werde das wohl auch zukünftig bei Neurädern machen müssen ...

@Everysmile - wie schon geschrieben war mein Händler auch der erste Ansprechpartner und er hat prompt, kompetent und sehr schnell reagiert.
Mir ging es hier  dennoch um die generelle Haltung von CUBE, denn:
1. geht es hier um die Gefährdung von Leib und Leben
2. ... es könnte sich ev. um einen Fehler in der Serie handeln - da wäre ich schon etwas vorsichtiger

Vielleicht wird das im Bike Business nicht so ernst genommen, aber bei uns im Service (IT) hätte das Konsequenzen - wenn sich auch nur interne Prozesse ändern.

Wie schon von anderen geschrieben - es kann überall mal passieren, erschreckend fand ich nur die Gleichgültigkeit.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## tutterchen (14. November 2007)

bei meinem 2007er sting hat sich im herbst auch einmal eben so bei einer normalen tour die eine seite des oberen dämpferhalters herausgedreht (ca. 1 cm). habe es noch rechtzeitig gemerkt. blaue schraubensicherung war aber drin gewesen. seitdem kontrolliere ich den gelenkmechanismus regelmäßig.


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mich eben bei einem Händler bezüglich eines Rades für meine Freundin...

Die Bikes alle top aber NICHTS lieferbar...
ob 600Euro MTB oder 2500Euro Highend Racer
nicht nur bei den MTBs sondern auch bei Rennrädern und Cross bzw Fitnessbikes...

Ich bin echt schwer enttäuscht.
Jetzt steht schon fest, dass manche Modelle des laufenden Jahres garnichtmehr lieferbar sein werden- wie soll ich da mein Geld für ein Cube ausgeben können??
Bzw. wie kann und soll ein Händler für die Firma Cube Räder verkaufen und "gutes Wetter" machen, wenn feststeht- nichts ist lieferbar

Traurig...


----------



## CopyMaster (19. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube, du verwechselst da was:
Es geht hier um Lager, nicht um Lager.


----------



## j-man (19. Februar 2008)

Das mit der schlechten Lieferbarkeit nervt mich aber auch zunehmend. Draußen blühen die Krokusse und ich warte noch auf neues Material!!  Noch lange zu warten habe ich jedenfalls keinen Bock. Dem Vernehmen nach braucht Canyon aber z.Zt. auch sehr lange.

Die wollen wohl alle unser Geld nicht haben... Wegen Reichtum geschlossen oder wie??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (19. Februar 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verwechselst da was:
> Es geht hier um Lager, nicht um Lager.



Ich finde der Thread passt zu beiden.   

Kann das wirklich gut nachvollziehen. Mich würde es auch tierisch ärgern. Man spart sich das Geld für ein gutes Bike und dann sind alle schon ausverkauft. 
Ihr habt mein tiefstes Mitgefühl.. Kein Witz..


----------



## bikerdd (4. März 2008)

Hey,

um welche Lager geht's eigentlich. Musste nemlich auch schon ein Axiallager vom Lenkervorbau wechseln. War fest, nach schon rund 1800 km. hab ein AMS PRO 125 Bj. 2007. 
Habe aber einen echt coolen Händler vor Ort und brauchte so nix bezahlen.

PS.: das Fahrrad hat noch nie en Hochdruckreiniger gesehen, ist nemlich meistens die erste Frage Händler wenn man mit son Schaden ankommt.

Grüße


----------



## Basscommander (4. März 2008)

Im Prinzip gehts um die in den CUBE Rahmen verbauten Lager und nicht um das Lager in dem die CUBE Räder lagern.
Verstanden? 

Trotzdem kurz OffTopic:
Es ist leider so, dass wenn jemand jetzt noch ein gesuchtes Modell haben möchte er/sie leider oft einfach zu spät dran ist.
Es waren ja alle Modelle lieferbar. Aber die Nachfrage so unglaublich groß, dass einige Modelle jetzt schon vergriffen sind, oder erst wieder nachproduziert werden müssen.
Also: entweder warten, oder sich früher drum kümmern, und nicht erst, wenn die Krokusse ausmm Boden sprießen! 

ps.: Es ist bei ALLEN Herstellern das gleiche!!!


----------



## Slidger (13. März 2008)

Na, da hab ich ja wohl Glück gehabt.
Ich hab ein Sting bekommen, dass ein anderer zwar bestellt hatte aber nicht abgeholt hat.
Sachen gibs...


----------



## Burnie (18. April 2008)

na dann kann ich ja hier mal fragen warum in den günstigen CUBEs die RM30/40 Nabending drin stecken.

Die sind doch gar nicht gedichtet, so wie ich das sehe...  ausser evtl mit FETT.

Das hat mich bei meiner anstehenden Entscheidung von den günstigen CUBEs abgebracht..  Konkurrenten bieten da deutlich mehr.

Ist den ein RM 60/65 oder wie auch immer soviel teuerer bei den Stückzahlen oder ists politisch entschieden... damit man die Leute ehr zu den teuereren Rädern drängt?


----------



## Freaky-D (25. April 2008)

Mein Beileid an alle die auf ihr Cube warten!!!

Ich hatte Glück, wollt eigentlich nen AMS 125 haben, hab dann aber zufällig nen Stereo bei nem Händler Stück weiter weg gefunden und dann auch noch in meiner Größe!!! Glückstreffer! Schaut euch doch auch einfach mal bei nem andern Cube Händler um, vieleicht habt ihr auch son Glück wie ich! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schewisch (30. April 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe weiter oben gelesen das sich bei einigen leuten die schrauben der aufhängung gelockert haben. das ist mittlerweile bei einem ams pro 100 k18 und einem ams 125 k18 ebenfalls passiert. es ging sogar soweit das ich einen steckbolzen komplett verloren habe und dadurch der gegenüberliegende gebrochen ist. 

die bolzen und schrauben sind nun getauscht und mit loctite gesichert.

mfg schewisch


----------



## Freaky-D (30. April 2008)

Also das sich SChrauben mit der Zeit lösen ist völlig normal! Auch wenn sie mit Schraubensicherung "geklebt" sind. Man sollte schon in regelmäßigen Abständen besonders Hinterbauschrauben überprüfne und gegebenenfalls nachziehen.
Ihr müsst bedenken, das die Schrauben bei der Fahrt ganz schön "durchgeschüttelt" werden!!


----------



## arminius (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bin seit kurzem Stereo K24 Fahrer. Sehr schönes, geschmeidiges Bike - macht mir sehr viel Spass.

Habe den Thread mit Interesse durchgestöbert - denn bei meinem Bike war gleich zu Anfang ein sehr deutliches Klicken beim Pedalieren zu hören (sowohl im Sitzen als auch im Wiegetritt).

Mein erster Verdacht - typisches Tretlagergeräusch, entweder nicht richtig angezogen oder nicht recht mit Montagepaste versehen. Wollte selber aber das Tretlager noch nicht demontieren, da die Erstinspektion noch ausstand.

Das "Klicken" verschwand regelmäßig nach einer holprigen Abfahrt, tauchte dann aber wieder auf. Aus dem "Klicken" wurde eine "Knarzen". Also das Bike zur Erstinspektion zum Händler mit Hinweis auf die Geräusche (gefahrene KM so ca. 250)

Der Händler sagte, er hätte festgestellt, dass die Verschraubung der Lager nachgezogen werden musste.
Mal sehen, ob es was geholfen hat - morgen gehts an Gardasee - da kommt dann der Härtetest .

Das passt ins Bild zu den Beiträgen anderer Mitglieder weiter oben.

Ab sofort gehört die Kontrolle Lagerverschraubung bei mir ins Wartungsprogramm.
- Die Drehmomenttabelle habe ich mir von CUBE besorgt.
- Eine Wartungsanleitung habe ich bei CUBE angefragt, wurde aber an den Händler verwiesen. Ich würde das gerne selber machen, gibt es da was zu beachten? Irgendwelche Tipps?

Ich bin einbißchen enttäuscht, dass dieser Montagemangel wohl von Anfang an vorlag (Am Rande bemerkt: bei meiner Recherche nach der Ursache des Klicken, habe ich auch festgestellt, dass die Kassette so gut wie locker war!)


(Das Bike ist eine Wucht, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die QS der Monatge bei Cube nicht die selbe Top-Qualität wie das Fahrwerk ihrer Bikes hat.)

Gruß


----------



## Dauerposter (12. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein aktueller Fall an einem AMS 125:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335124

Cube scheint die Probleme immer noch nicht im Griff zu haben. Mein AMS ist gerade mal eine Woche alt und gut 200km gefahren (keine Sprünge, kein Downhill, nur Waldwege mit Wurzeln und Straße).

Daher eine Warnung an alle AMS 125 Fahrer: Prüft die Verbindung am Horstlink, bei mir bestand Gefahr für Leib und Leben.


----------



## Dauerposter (13. Mai 2008)

Heute wurde der Fehler bei meinem AMS 125 gefunden. Wäre super, wenn [email protected] dazu Stellung nehmen könnte und hoffentlich eine Lösung aufzeigen kann. 


Wie ich befürchtet ist es was Größeres 

Aber mal von vorne: Heute das Bike beim Rabe abgegeben. Die Schraubverbindung wollte man mir anstandslos ersetzen, ich bestand dann noch auf eine Durchschau der anderen Lager des Hinterbaus. Wurde ebenfalls zugesagt und das Rad sollte bis heute Abend fertig werden.

Vorhin war ich zur Abholung dort. Problem erkannt und beseitigt. Ich bestand auf eine Probefahrt zwecks Geräuschen. Man wollte mich jedoch lieber gleich verabschieden, da kurz vor Geschäftsschluss, außerdem sei sicher alles ok. Geräusche könnte man mit Brunox beseitigen :flop:

Bin dann 300m auf und abgefahren und konnte das schlagende Geräusch nach ein paar Antritten wieder vernehmen, jedoch nur schwach.

Abgestiegen und Spiel kontrolliert: Horstlink rechts spielt wieder 4-5mm  Entweder hat man das nicht überprüft oder 300m Fahrt reichen bereits.

Also wieder rein, anderer, sehr freundlicher Mechaniker will es nochmal zerlegen und den Fehler finden. Nach ein paar Minuten ruft er mich dann aufgeregt in die Werkstatt, sowas hätte er noch nie gesehen.

Das Problem in Kürze:

Das rechte Horstlink-Gelenk bildet die rechte Kettenstrebe. Von Seiten des Tretlagers her bildet die Kettenstrebe eine Gabel (Teil A), in welche der hintere Teil der Kettenstrebe vom Schaltwerk her hineinkommt (Teil B). 

Die Gabel des Teil A ist nun ca. 4mm breiter als Teil B, d.h. der hintere Teil passt nicht plan in die Gabel sondern mit ordentlich Luft.

In diesen drei Teilen befindet sich dann eine Bohrung, in der das eigentliche Lager sitzt. Die Konstruktion wird dann von einem verschraubten Bolzen gehalten, auf welchem gleichzeitig die beiden verbauten Industrielager laufen. Die beiden Industrielager stecken in der Bohrung des Teils B. Die Lager lassen sich mit der Hand rausdrücken und können somit beliebig nach links oder rechts in der Bohrung hin- und herrutschen. An jedem Lager kommt dann außen eine Distanzscheibe hin, die Gabelaufnahme ist aber trotzdem noch nicht komplett ausgefüllt.

Der Mechaniker meinte nun, am Rahmen wurde gemurxt. Eigentlich müsste in der Bohrung des Teils B in der Mitte (also zwischen den beiden Industrielagern) ein Steg sein, so dass die Lager nicht beliebig nach links oder rechts rutschen können. In meinem Rahmen wurde wohl zu großzügig gefräst.

Daher rührt also das ständige seitliche Spiel und dessen Folge ist bei Belastung durch Kettenzug das Knacken. Nicht die Lager selber spielen, sie rutschen auf dem Bolzen je nach Belastung aus dem Lagsersitz in die Belastungsrichtung und dann wieder zurück. Da die Gabel so großzügig dimensioniert ist, kann Teil B darin ordentlich hin- und herwackeln.

Der Mechaniker hatte mit dem Modell noch keine Erfahrung, da das AMS 125 seit 2008 eine andere Konstruktion hätte. Morgen will er mit Cube telefonieren, ob das so vorgesehen ist oder bei mir ein Außreisser ist. Ersteres könne er sich nicht vorstellen da das eine grobe Schlamperei wäre.

Es kann ja auch nicht sein, dass nur die Schraubverbindung das seitliche Spiel begrenzt. Man müsste die Gabel mittels der Schraubverbindung quasi zusammendrücken um ein normales seitliches Spiel zu erreichen. Das verträgt aber auf Dauer weder das Alu der Kettenstrebe noch die Schraube.

Habe mit dem Bike mal wieder die Ar***karte gezogen. Hoffentlich nur mit meinem Exemplar und nicht mit der gesamten Gattung. Wenn es ein Einzelfall ist, muss halt ein neuer Hinterbau her.


----------



## Dauerposter (15. Mai 2008)

Bin ich denn wirklich allein mit dem Problem? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...

Die AMS 125 gehen nach meinen Beobachtungen weg wie die warmen Semmeln, da wird man doch nicht nur mir so ein faules Ei zugespielt haben?


----------



## dirkbaum39 (16. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich ja einmal gespannt. Ich habe mir auch ein AMS 125 bestellt und soll dieses Ende Juni/Anfang Juli bekommen. Ich hoffe einmal, dass dann die Probleme nicht mehr auftauchen.
Ich werde es Euch berichten, wenn dem so ist.
Grüße aus dem Steigerwald
Dirk


----------



## RobGonzoo (18. Mai 2008)

Fahre ein 2008er AMS 125. Laufleistung bisher knapp 2000km, ohne Probleme mit dem Fahrwerk, wie lockere Schrauben etc. Jedoch führe ich auch einmal in der Woche eine Miniinspektion durch.

Morgen Nachmittag nach der geplanten Tour kann ich den Hinterbau mal demontieren und davon ein paar Fotos machen. Vorab zumindest ein Foto im normalen Zustand. Vielleicht kannst Du da schon Unterschiede erkennen?


----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2008)

Dauerposter schrieb:


> Bin ich denn wirklich allein mit dem Problem? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...
> 
> Die AMS 125 gehen nach meinen Beobachtungen weg wie die warmen Semmeln, da wird man doch nicht nur mir so ein faules Ei zugespielt haben?




Also bei mir knackt nichts, auch nicht, wenn das Gelände mal ruppiger wird. Ich habe mein Ams 125 seit Ende März.


----------



## radelay (18. Mai 2008)

Auch bei mir nichts Negatives zu melden. Fahre ein AMS 125 Louise und bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Alles bestens!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,
ich fahre ein AMS pro Louise 2006er seit 09/2006 über Stock&Stein und durch Staub&Schlamm: keine Probleme, im Gegenteil: sehr gute Fahreigenschaften!
Minimal-Wartung (2x Schraubverbindungen kontrolliert) und diverse Reinigungen (leichter Dampfstrahl & Kette-Fetten und Ölen (WD40))
Mein Fazit: Klasse Bike!
LG, Günther


----------



## RobGonzoo (5. Juni 2008)

Hi,

mein Bike, AMS 125 K18 2008er Modell, hat jetzt auch angefangen  nach ca. 2700km Knackgeräusche von sich zu geben. Gefahren wurde unter allen Witterungsbedingungen und auch im sehr matschigen Gelände.

Ursache für die Geräusche war der verschmutze Horstlink auf der Kettenseite. Mit normaler Reinigung (also nicht Dampfstrahler) scheint man diese Stelle nicht vernüftig sauberhalten zu können. 

Also habe ich den Dämpfer und den Horst-Link demontiert. Schrauben, Buchsen und Bohrungen gereinigt, gefettet, Schrauben wieder mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung und Drehmoment angezogen. Und siehe da: Alles wieder i.O. 

Für Leute, die selbst am Bike schrauben eine Sache von 20 Minuten. Für "normale" Fahrer, die ihr Bike immer in die Werkstatt bringen mit Sicherheit ein großes Ärgernis.

Die Buchse auf der Kettenseite ist schon leicht angegriffen, das muss man im Auge behalten.

Für mich fällt das unter normale Wartungsarbeiten. Warhscheinlich könnte ein Condom aus z.B. Neopren das Horst-Link besser vor Verunreinigungen schützen und so den Geräuschen vorbeugen.

Grüße

Rob


----------



## GoodGrizz (5. Juni 2008)

Servus,

bei meinem AMS PRO 2006 halten alle Verbindungen sehr gut, nachdem ich gleich zu Anfang alle Lager und Verbindungen geöffnet, gereinigt, mit Kupferpaste und Schraubensicherung versehen habe. Das Radl wird - auch bei Rennen - hart getreten und macht so einiges mit. Keine Probleme.

Was ich jedoch oft bei den AMS PROs mit Sattelstützen-Durchmesser 31,4 mm (blödes Maß, wurde auch geändert) bemerke: Die Passung des Sattelrohres ist nicht sauber, d.h., es gibt leichte Abweichungen in Richtung 31,6 mm. Dadurch wackelt häufig das Sattelrohr ein klein wenig. Ist dann noch etwas Staub oder kleinkörniger Schmutz mit drin, dann knarzt und krakert es regelmäßig mit der Tretbewegung.

Bei Alustützen ist das einfach behoben: Mehr Fett auf die Stütze, etwas Carbon Montagepaste dazu, Problem gelöst. Bei Carbonstützen ist das leider wesentlich schwieriger, denn zur Montage darf man kein Fett verwenden. Und die Montagepaste für Carbon hat eben kleinste Körnchen, die wiederum zum Knarzen führen können... Aufreiben ist kritisch, da ja die gesamte Mindesteinschubtiefe aufgerieben werden müsste. Durchmesser mit Hülse verringern ist kontraproduktiv, da die Stütze im unteren Bereich so ja noch mehr Luft hat.

Naja. Kleinigkeit. Wenn man sich nicht lange drüber aufregt, dann hört man es irgendwann auch nicht mehr. Oder man richtet sich eine andere "Soll-Knarz-Stelle" ein, die lauter ist.  

Allerdings ist der oben beschriebene Fall mit der Kettenstrebe und den zu weiten Aufnahmen schon weniger lustig.


----------



## RobGonzoo (5. Juni 2008)

GoodGrizz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bei meinem AMS PRO 2006 halten alle Verbindungen sehr gut, nachdem ich gleich zu Anfang alle Lager und Verbindungen geöffnet, gereinigt, mit Kupferpaste und Schraubensicherung versehen habe.



Der alte "Kupferpastenmythos". Kupferpaste in Verbindung mit Stahlschrauben- bzw. lager und Aluminium ist pures Gift. Stichwort elektrochemische Korrosion (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrochemische_Korrosion). Das Alu wird massiv angegriffen. 

Daher lieber eine Paste mit Keramikanteil nehmen.

Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt. Aber das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint.

Grüße

Rob


----------



## GoodGrizz (5. Juni 2008)

Ja, Du hast Recht, das Korrosionsthema ist mir durchaus bewusst. 

Doch die Hinterbau-Lager halten ohnehin nicht ewig (vgl. unzählige Threads zu diesem Thema, gilt für alle Hersteller) und mit Kupferpaste arbeitet der Hinterbau einfach nur wie reine Sahne.

Wer gut schmiert, der besser fährt. Aber nichts hält ewig.


----------



## ufp (7. Juni 2008)

GoodGrizz schrieb:


> Doch die Hinterbau-Lager halten ohnehin nicht ewig (vgl. unzählige Threads zu diesem Thema, gilt für alle Hersteller) und mit Kupferpaste arbeitet der Hinterbau einfach nur wie reine Sahne.
> 
> Wer gut schmiert, der besser fährt. Aber nichts hält ewig.


Aber wie richtig schmieren?
Da hilft ja nur, die Lager aus dem Rahmen/Schwingen ausbauen und dann die Lager selbst aufmachen, reinigen und schmieren.

Und wie siehts mit den Buchsen aus  
Soll man die (auch) schmieren oder zumindestens von außen mit WD40&Co. einsprühen?

mfg ufp


----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juni 2008)

Das sind Industrielager, die werden normalerweise nicht geöffnet, sondern ausgetauscht. Man kann neue Lager vor Einbau natürlich versuchen mit Bremsenreiniger auszuwaschen und diese mit Hochleistungslagerfett neu zu befüllen. Das ist zwar im Motorsport üblich, aber ob das beim Fahrrad sinnvoll ist? Weder Druck noch Drehzahlen sind beim Hinterbau sonderlich beeindruckend. Da geht es eher darum, dass kein Schmutz an die Stellen gelangt. Zudem das bei so kleinen Lager auch sehr fummelig ist.

WD40 löst Fett, das ist zwar ein Schmiermittel, aber kein Lagerfett. Wer Lager regelmässig mit WD40 behandelt muss irgendwann dies sehr regelmässig machen, da die Lager ausgewaschen sind. Zusätzlich ist es so dünnflüssig, dass es den Schmutz nicht richtig abweisen kann. Das ist ja auch eine der Aufgaben von Fett, die Teile vor Dreck und Wasser zu schützen.

Die Buchen habe ich ganz normal mit Lagerfett eingebaut. z.B. http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=8&item=PPL-1


----------



## freddy_walker (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo? Alle Lager sind dauergeschmierte Industrielager - da braucht man nix zusätzlich fetten, ölen oder abpressen! Nur die Lagerstellen (vor allem Horst-Links und Schwingenlager) einigermaßen sauber halten, aber nicht zu viel mit Hochdruckreiniger o.ä. Hardcore-Zeugs. Wasserschlauch, Bürste und Lappen reichen, alles andere drückt den Dreck erst richtig in die Lager... 

Die ganze Öler- und Fetterrei bewirkt nur, dass ihr den halben Wald am Rad hängen habt! Und das ist wiederum kontraproduktiv zum gewunschten Effekt...

Ich fahre so seit 3 Jahren und viele 'durch-den-Wald-mit Druck-hoch-und-Speed-runter' AMS-Kilometer, ohne irgendwelche Wunderöle oder Fettpresse. Und ich werde die Lager erst wieder anfassen, wenn irgendetwas am A**** ist.

Gruß, Frederik


----------



## RobGonzoo (9. Juni 2008)

Eine normale Reinigung hat bei mir ausgereicht.  Der Achsbolzen weist Laufspuren auf. Zwar fahre ich das AMS 125 erst seit März, aber vielleicht mache ich auch zu viel Druck...

Fett am Achsbolzen verhindert das Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz  zwischen Achbolzen und Innenring des Wälzlagers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (12. Juni 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Eine normale Reinigung hat bei mir ausgereicht.  Der Achsbolzen weist Laufspuren auf. Zwar fahre ich das AMS 125 erst seit März, aber vielleicht mache ich auch zu viel Druck...
> 
> Fett am Achsbolzen verhindert das Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz  zwischen Achbolzen und Innenring des Wälzlagers.



Eine kleine Korrektur. Die Reinigung der Bolzen war nur eine Symtombekämpfung. Mittlerweile habe ich die Horstlink Wälzlager ausgetauscht. 

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267082&page=2
Posting 31 + 33


----------



## RobGonzoo (3. Juli 2008)

Gestern habe ich von meinem Radhändler ein Paket bekommen mit einem kompletten Lagersatz für das AMS. Dies finde ich in meinem Fall, weil ich die Reparaturen selbst durchführen kann, einen fairen Deal für beide Seiten. Ich habe in Zukunft keine Wartezeit bei erneuten Lagerproblemen und der Händler muss sich nicht um die Reparatur kümmern. Die Zeit vom Anruf bis zur Auslieferung der Teile (gute zwei Wochen) könnte man jedoch sicherlich noch optimieren. Wie die Garantieabwicklung bei einem "normalen" Kunden abgelaufen wäre kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich hatte um eine Zusendung der Ersatzteile gebeten, dadurch kommen mit Sicherheit auch noch ein paar Tage zusammen. Also bis auf die Lieferzeit der Teile eine sehr unkomplizierte Abwicklung, es wurden mir mehr Ersatzteile geschickt als angefordert und ich konnte alles telefonisch klären werden. Händler ist Meinhövel in Gelsenkirchen.


----------



## Polldi (1. Oktober 2008)

Suche Lager - auch einzelne Teile (Unterlegscheiben, etc.)- für ein 07'er Stereo...!!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Oktober 2008)

Warum Unterlegscheiben? Würde die Lager rausbauen und neue bei SKF in Velbert mir besorgen.Alle ausgebauten Lager mit nehmen wegen den Maßen und nachfragen ob sie welche haben.Sind doch Stink normale Rillenkugellager,außer Horstlink so viel ich weiß.Die alten Scheiben kannst du doch wieder benutzen,was soll daran kaputt gehen?


----------



## Polldi (1. Oktober 2008)

Außer Horstlink-Du sagst es !!!!! 
Diese Einheit zu bekommen war echt mehr als spektakulär. 
Aber JETZT steht es seit 5 Minuten wieder zusammengebaut im Keller!!! JIPPIEHH!!

Nur eine gerissene Unterlegscheibe fehlt fürs Hauptlager fehlt noch...

Aber was/wer ist SKF??


----------



## rune_rne (3. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab gerade nen lagerwechsel gemacht bei meinem 05er ams fr und musste feststellen , dass mein lager komplett gerissen (ca3 cm stück ist rausgerissen) und viele kugeln in der mitte durchgerissen sind. das hat mich schon etwas erschüttert ich denke das das lager ziemlich unterimensioniert sind 
gleitlager wären da mal top 
naja kann man nix machen
ich kaufe meine lager immer bei ebay kricht man ganz günstig dort hab jetzt welche von ina eingebaut also theoretisch gute quali

mfg 
rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burny_s (2. November 2008)

Servus!

Ich hab mein AMS 125 seit Juni 2008, und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Nur als ich heute nach einer schönen Tour das Rad ins Auto packen wollte, merkte ich dass was klappert, wenn mans am Sattel leicht hochhebt:
Das Lager an der vorderen Befestigung des Dämpfers war locker. Hier hat entweder der Schraubensicherungslack versagt, oder es war keiner drauf.
Habs ein wenig festgezogen, und siehe da, das Klappern war sofort weg. Nur: Mit wieviel Drehmoment soll ich das Lager nun festziehen?
Auf der einen Seite ist ein 5er-Inbus, auf der anderen nur ein 3er, und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der 3er das mitmacht, wenn ich die Lagerschrauben mit den 6Nm anziehe, die auf der CUBE-Homepage aufgeführt sind (wohlgemerkt: 6Nm fürs 2007er Modell, 8Nm fürs 2006er, ich hab das 2008er).
Weiss jemand die wahren Drehmoment-Werte?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Servus, Berni.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich Berni an! Habe am Wochenende das selbe wackeln bei meinem Stereo (seitr februar in meinem gebrauch) bemerkt. Einmal festgezogen, sofort weg. Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist! War vom einen moment zum anderen.......
Aber Drehmoment Angaben kenne auch ich nicht!


----------



## RobGonzoo (2. Dezember 2008)

burny_s schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite ist ein 5er-Inbus, auf der anderen nur ein 3er, und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der 3er das mitmacht, wenn ich die Lagerschrauben mit den 6Nm anziehe, die auf der CUBE-Homepage aufgeführt sind (wohlgemerkt: 6Nm fürs 2007er Modell, 8Nm fürs 2006er, ich hab das 2008er).



Ein Freund hat das AMS 100 aus 2007. Ich habe an der Dämpferaufnahme keinen Unterschied zu meinem 2008er 125 gesehen.
Nimm Schraubensicherung mittelfest (gibt es auch von UHU) und setzt den Drehmomentschlüssen an der 5er Schraube an, die 3er nur zum Gegenhalten.

Grüße

Rob


----------



## Polldi (7. Dezember 2008)

...heute ist an der Dämpferaufnahme die Schraube/das Lager weggerissen-kotz noch ab mit dem Scheißrad!!! 
Wie hält denn nen Stereo, wenn nen Kerl von 90kg drauf sitzt ??? 
Egal, Cube gibts NIE NIE NIE wieder! Fährt sich ja top, wenn es denn mal fährt!


----------



## Cpt.Baluu (6. Mai 2009)

Liebe Würflergemeinde,

ich habe mir vor über 3 Monaten mein Cube bestellt und seither wurde der Liefertermin schon zum 4. Mal verschoben. 
Bestellt habe ich es eig. um möglichst schnell in den Wald zu kommen, da der Liefertermin nur 2 Wochen darauf sein sollte, daraus wird wohl die nächste Zeit auch nichts....
Kann es denn wirklich wahr sein dass eine Firma seine Kunden so lange auf die Produkte warten lässt und sagt das es sich (wiedereinmal) nur noch um 2 Wochen handelen kann?
Wenn die das nicht hin bekommen weil zu viele Fahrräder verkauft wurden kann man das doch sagen, dann muss ich nicht noch einen Monat im Garten sitzen und annderen Bikern zusehen wie Sie durch den Wald fahren...
Lg Cpt.


----------



## Sunset (6. Mai 2009)

gähn...

lies doch mal die threads stereo, ams, usw... und du wirst schnell feststellen, dass es JEDES JAHR das selbe ist. also nichts neues!

cube ist allerdings nicht die einzige firma, die von lieferverzügen geplagt wird.


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2009)

es geht in dem thread übrigens nicht um lagerhaltung, sondern um industriegelagerte lagerungen etc.
genauer gesagt um das 2004er AMS.


----------



## RobGonzoo (6. Mai 2009)

Habe bei meinem 2008er AMS 125 jetzt alle 14 Lager gewechselt, davon waren so auch fast alle hin. Aufwand: 5 Stunden. Fahrleistung knapp 10.000km.. Mein Fazit: Lager sind unterdimensioniert und beim nächsten Fully werde ich ganz besonders auf die Hinterbaulagerung achten.

Fotos vom kompletten Lagersatz in meiner Galerie.


----------



## fl0wrider (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wahrscheinlich wir mir gleich gesagt, Suchfunktion nutzen 

AMS pro 2007. Lager an der Schwinge sitzen fest (Wenn es denn überhaupt die richtige Bezeichnung ist?)

@RobGonzoo

Wie hast du die Lager ausgetrieben? Spezial Werkzeug? suche schon den ganzen Abend nach was brauchbaren aber nichts gefunden. Bevor ich den Rahmen mit einem Gummihammer bearbeite wollte ich mich hier mal schlau fragen. Die beiden rechts im Bild kann ich mir noch vorstellen wie sie rausgehen, aber das mit dem Pfeil? weiß nur, dass sie auf einer Achse stecken und es 4 Lager sind. Aber zu welcher Seite gehen sie raus?

danke

stussy


----------



## fl0wrider (11. Mai 2009)

CUBE AMS pro 100, 2007er Model

Mir ist heute eine Möglichkeit eingefallen wie ich die Lager aus der Wippe rausdrücken kann. Diese Lösung erscheint mir für den Rahmen gesünder als die Brutalo-Gummihammer-Methode 

Nun muss ich nur noch die passenden Hülsen zum Austreiben der Lager irgendwo auftreiben. Mal im Baumarkt umschauen ob ich dort was finden kann. Am elegantesten und schonenden wären sicherlich Kunststoff Zylinder. Dann werde ich eine Schraubzwinge nehmen, einklemmen, zudrehen und hoffen das es klappt und sie sich rausdrücken lassen und Vice Versa 

Hier habe ich noch mal alle Lagertypen (Rillenkugellager) für das CUBE AMS pro 100, 2007er Model zusammengefasst, da es doch anscheinend von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiede gibt.

Wippe	4x 61800-2RS	d=10mm, 	D=19mm, 	B=5mm (6800RS)

Umlenk	2x 698-2RS	        d=8mm, 	D=19mm, 	B=6mm

Horstlink 	4x 688-2RS 	d=8mm, 	D=16mm, 	B=5mm

Hauptlager	2x 61803-2RS	d=17mm, 	D=26mm, 	B=5mm

(habe mir erlaubt dein Bild noch einmal zu ergänzen RobGonzoo )

Das Hauptlager lasse ich erstmal noch wie es ist, da sich die Strebe ohne Problem und knirschen bewegen lässt. Die beiden Horstlinklager auf der Antriebsseite lassen sich dagegen auch nur noch knirschend drehen. Die andere Seite ist OK. Und das nach grade mal 3000km letzten Sommer. Wenn das nun jedes Jahr so geht, na danke. Werde mir mal ein paar Lager bestellen und einbauen. Vorher Dichtscheiben entfernen und ordentlich fett reindrücken, soll ja Helfen wie ich gelesen habe.

stussy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (11. Mai 2009)

stussy schrieb:


> Mir ist heute eine Möglichkeit eingefallen wie ich die Lager aus der Wippe rausdrücken kann. Diese Lösung erscheint mir für den Rahmen gesünder als die Brutalo-Gummihammer-Methode
> 
> Nun muss ich nur noch die passenden Hülsen zum Austreiben der Lager irgendwo auftreiben.


Vielleicht hilft auch das/ein Inline Skating Tool welches verwendet wird, um die Lager aus den Rollen zu bekommen (welches aber wesentlich leichter raus geht bzw. eine bessere Möglichkeit bietet, an die Lager zu kommen)


----------



## fl0wrider (12. Mai 2009)

Bei den Abmessungen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Stelle grade fest, dass es von dem 688 zb verschiedene Breiten gibt (4mm, 5mm, 6mm). 
Werde sie also heute Abend nun endlich ausbauen und vermessen.


----------



## cuberni (12. Mai 2009)

Hallole,

bei meinem AMS 125 sind die 688-2RS 5mm breit. Horstlinklager gehen super mit der Methode 8er Schraube bzw. Gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben und dann mit einer 17er "Nuß" (Steckschlüssel) raus und wieder reinzudrehen. Glaube RobGonzoo hat dies in einem anderen Thread mal abgebildet.

Muß auch sagen, daß die "Mini-Lager"(sind ja auch Miniaturlager) des Horstlink wirklich zu klein dimensioniert sind. Das komplette Fahrergewicht plus den Belastungen beim abfedern, wirken auf so kleine Kügelchen. 

Was mir echt stinkt, ist, daß vom 2007er zum 2008er Modell die Bolzen, die die Sitzstreben mit den Kettenstreben am Horstlink  verbinden, geändert wurden. Mußte die Bohrung ansenken, damit der Bolzen durchreicht. Geht natürlich prima... kommt man an der Innenseite "super" mit ´ner Bohrmaschine dran

Meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Fahrrad auch genauer auf die Lagerungen achten. Wenn man sich das 301 von Liteville anschaut, so ist das wesentlich besser gelöst. Vor allem werden hochwertigere Lager verwendet.
Klar ist alles eine Sache des Preises, aber wie heißt es so schön: Billig (wobei ich eigentlich dachte,daß Cube jetzt nicht die absolute Billigfraktion ist) gekauft ist....

Ich weiß, war nicht sonderlich konstruktiv, mußte aber mal sein.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## fl0wrider (12. Mai 2009)

cuberni schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> Was mir echt stinkt, ist, daß vom 2007er zum 2008er Modell die Bolzen, die die Sitzstreben mit den Kettenstreben am Horstlink  verbinden, geändert wurden. Mußte die Bohrung ansenken, damit der Bolzen durchreicht. Geht natürlich prima... kommt man an der Innenseite "super" mit ´ner Bohrmaschine dran
> 
> Gruß Berni!



als ich mir den vorderen Bolzen am Dämpfer aufgrund falscher Drehmomentangaben von CUBE (mal 6, mal 8Nm (2006er, 2007er Model)) angeknackst hatte und ich einen neunen von meinem Radladen bekommen hatte musst ich dann später auch feststellen, dass die neue Kopfplatte eine kleine, wie nennt man das? Kehle hat, also nicht plan ist. Somit liegt der Schraubenkopf nicht mehr planar auf. Ob das so gut ist? Von Bohrmaschinaktionen am Rahmen lasse ich lieber die Finger weg. Aber so fest muss dieser Bolzen eh nicht angezogen werden. Durchdacht ist das alles nicht. Freude kommt da mit Sicherheit nicht auf.

Eben habe ich auf eine Antwort bezüglich einer Anfrage wegen der Kugellager bekommen.

... genau,es gibt für die meisten Typen eine normale Ausführung und eine rostarme (Niro). Die rostarmen Ausführungen halten etwa  10% weniger Druckkärfte aus als die normalen Versionen. Preislich sind die Niro-Lager 30 % teurer.

Ja wie nun? 10% weniger Druckbeständig aber Rostarm? Und nu? Hatte bei E.Eisenberg & Co.GmbH angefragt. 

Weiß jemand welche Lager CUBE verbaut? Mal steht ISK und bei anderen was anderes drauf?


----------



## cuberni (12. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Bolzen ist so ne Sache. Wenn die Bohrung nicht angesenkt wird, dann kann man ihn nicht weit genug "durchstecken", d.h. die Kräfte (wie hoch,weiß ich nicht), die da einwirken, belasten das Gewinde das in den Bolzen eingeschraubt wird und evtl. wird die Bohrung im Rahmen beschädigt,weil der Bolzen nicht richtig sitzt. Ob das so gut ist???
Daß man die Bohrung ansenken soll, hat mir mein Radhändler gesagt.

Kugellager habe ich bei einer Landmachinen-Werkstatt bestellt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die inbezug auf Festigkeit und Material, genormt sind.
Hersteller wird es da mehrere geben. Bei meinen "alten" Lagern stand glaub ich NBN oder so was drauf.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## fl0wrider (12. Mai 2009)

Genau das dachte ich mir auch als ich den Bolzen sah. Verdammt, wenn man nicht alles selber macht und kontrolliert. NERV 
Also muss ich wohl noch mal hin. Denke auch dass mit der Zeit das Loch ausleiert wenn der Kopf nicht plan aufliegt sondern sich wie ein Keil reindrückt. Solch Lösungen sind eher suboptimal. 
Dabei ist der Radladen ein Cubehändler. Kommt wohl immer auf die Motivation der Leute an.

stussy


----------



## Polldi (12. Mai 2009)

Falls wer die Angaben zu den Stereo 2007 Lagern braucht:

Hier die Antwort von Cube:

"Am Stereo 2007 sind folgende Lager verbaut:

Sitzstrebe - Kettenstrebe: 4x 628/8-2Z* oder -2RS1*
Sitzstrebe - Umlenkhebel: 2x 619/8-2Z* oder -2RS1*
Umlenkhebel - Hauptrahmen: 4x 61800-2Z* oder -2RS1* *Dichtungen nach Wahl.
Hauptlager: gedichtetes Nadellager, Außendurchmesser 20mm für Welle 14mm."


----------



## fl0wrider (12. Mai 2009)

*Dichtungen nach Wahl ??

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Stahldichtscheiben? ein Nadellager ist sicherlich eine feine Sache.


----------



## fl0wrider (14. Mai 2009)

uff, der Lagerwechsel bei meinem CUBE Händler soll 160 (Lager-Set von CUBE 99) kosten. Garantie gibt es nicht weil Verschleißteile. Da weiß man doch warum man zum Schrauber wird  (nicht jeder fährt einen Porsche in München)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Mai 2009)

Wo und wie  kann ich löschen ?

Du kannst eigene Beiträge für einen halben Tag lang selbst ändern und löschen (einfach unter dem Beitrag auf ändern gehen, dann gibt es dort eine Schaltfläche zum Löschen)

Wo ist die Schaltfläche ?


----------



## fl0wrider (2. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, bin immer noch am rumbasteln an meinem Cube AMS. Komme leider nur langsam voran und habe mich wohl beim Lagerwechsel überschätzt. Das Problem war nicht die Dinger raus zubekommen sondern sie wieder einzubauen und zwar grade ohne zu verkanten. Dreh bald durch. Besonders die Lager beim Umlenkhebel wo die Lageraufnahme selbst noch minimal schräg verläuft. Blöderweise habe ich das Hauptlager noch mal ausgebaut und nun geht es auch immer leicht schräg rein  Tja, hätte ich es mal zum Laden gebracht und 160 gelöhnt. Werde ich wohl nun machen bevor mit noch die Lagerbuchsen sprenge.  Von der ganzen Zeitverschwendung mal ganz abgesehen. 

Kann alles nicht war sein. Oder hat noch jemand einen Tipp für den perfekten Lager einbau?

Danke

Stussy


----------



## fl0wrider (3. Juni 2009)

habe den ultimativen Link zum Thema Lagereinbau gefunden:

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/tech/

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/tech/v10-3_bearing.php 

jetzt weiß ich was für Schrauben/Bolzen ich noch benötige um die Lager grade einzubauen


----------



## RobGonzoo (4. Juni 2009)

Ich werde schauen, ob ich mal Kontakt zu meinem ehemaligen Prof. für Maschinenbau aufnehme und mit ihm bespreche, welche Lösung es für die Horstlinklagerung gibt und ob es Sinn macht, da ggf. Schrägkugellager mit Vorspannung einzubauen. Maschinenelemente war leider nicht so wirklich mein Lieblingsgebiet. 

"Für die meisten Anwendungen des allgemeinen Maschinenbaus reicht die obige Lebensdauerberechnungsmethode aus. In bestimmten Fällen kann es jedoch erforderlich sein, eine erweiterte Lebensdauerberechnung durchzuführen, welche weitere Einflüsse wie Viskosität des Schmierstoffes, Betriebstemperatur, Erlebniswahrscheinlichkeit und Sauberkeit berücksichtigt. Die entsprechende Vorschrift ist ebenfalls in der DIN ISO 281 enthalten." (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wälzlager)

Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass dann so ein Horstlink Lager nicht mehr 3 Euro pro Stück kostet, sondern deutlich mehr.


----------



## fl0wrider (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch mal ein wenig Nachforschung zum Thema Lager angestellt. Die Zukunft gehört wohl den Polymeren. Es gibt schon einige Bikehersteller die Polymergleitlager z.B. im Haupschwinglager einsetzen. Die Vorteile liegen wohl auf der Hand. Immerhin werden sie bereits seit längerem in Federgabeln eingesetzt.

"Ball bearings are designed for continuous rotations as found in electric motors or skateboard wheels, and when used in suspension pivots are not ideal because all the loading is taken by 2-3 balls within the bearing, rather than spread across the entire bearing unit"

http://www.mythic-bikes.co.uk/tech.htm

https://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagenr=4948&C=CH&L=de
https://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagenr=2799&C=CH&L=de
https://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagenr=5121&C=CH&L=de
https://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagenr=2825&C=CH&L=de

Inzwischen habe ich die Lager an meinem AMS pro alle wieder montieren können. Werde am Wochenende mal ein paar neue Bilder reinstellen, wie ich es bewerkstelligen konnte die Lager (gefühlt) nahezu grade einzubauen. Dabei sind mir noch ein paar dinge negativ aufgefallen, die ich für nicht optimal gelöst bezeichnen würde. Na ja, beim nächsten Rad weiß ich worauf es zu achten gilt.


----------



## fl0wrider (6. Juni 2009)

servus, hat schon mal jemand die beiden Schwingen abmontiert und versucht die Achse mit der Hand zu drehen? habe nun die 4 Kugellager ausgetauscht und sie lässt sich wie vorher kaum per Hand drehen. 
Wozu dann also die Kugellager? werde sie nun auf die Achse ein wenig Loctite oder besser gleich Bond 48 hochfest träufeln und dann die Schwingen wieder montieren. Vielleicht hilft es ja.  never ever CUBE again

stussy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (8. Juni 2009)

Cpt.Baluu schrieb:


> Liebe Würflergemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mir vor über 3 Monaten mein Cube bestellt und seither wurde der Liefertermin schon zum 4. Mal verschoben.
> Bestellt habe ich es eig. um möglichst schnell in den Wald zu kommen, da der Liefertermin nur 2 Wochen darauf sein sollte, daraus wird wohl die nächste Zeit auch nichts....
> ...



Ich habe vor 4 Wochen das 2008er AMS 125 K18 in 16" bei Bike-Discount bestellt. für 1450,00. Vor einer Woche habe ich für den selben Preis das 2009er erhalten. Probiers mal dort.


----------



## wbg (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo, weiß jemand welche ALU-Einbaubuchsen für mein 2007er AMS 100 für den Fox-Dämpfer RP23 die richtigen sind? Ich benötige die an der Kolbenstange.
Habe bei bike-components geschaut, dort gibt es aber 24 zur Auswahl und die Angaben sind nicht selbsterklärend.
Nächste Frage, weiß jemand wo man solche Teile noch bestellen kann?


----------



## fl0wrider (9. Juni 2009)

gleich noch eine Frage zum Thema Dämpferbefestigung. Habe Gestern nun endlich alles wieder zusammen gebaut. Wenn ich die Schrauben an der Dämpferbefestigung mit dem angegeben Drehmoment (6Nm für das AMS ab 2007) von CUBE anziehe lässt sich der Dämpfer null mehr bewegen. Das kann doch nicht stimmen?
Habe nun etwa einen Drehmoment von ca. 3Nm und Schraubensicherung verwendet. wie soll da ein Dämpfer noch fein ansprechen wenn alles bombenfest sitzt. 

Was meint ihr dazu ??

stussy


----------



## herrgelb (20. Juni 2009)

haben sich denn vorher die alubuchsen in den gleitlagern bewegt?
bei meinem (amspro´05) war auch ein ende des dämpfers nicht leichtgängig.
bei näherer betrachtung konnte man eine sehr unsauber eingepresste gleitbuchse erkennen, die ein drehen der aluhülsen verhindert hat.
nach einbau eines neuen gleitlagers lässt sich die schraube mit 8Nm anziehen und der dämpfer kann sich immer noch bewegen.

btw. scheint cube nicht mit qualitätskontrolle und service punkten zu wollen.
ich warte schon wieder seit´ner woche auf eine antwort vom support.
vielleicht muß ich doch mal den hersteller tauschen...


----------



## fl0wrider (20. Juni 2009)

haben sich denn vorher die alubuchsen in den gleitlagern bewegt?

Ne, da hat sich nix gedreht  Deswegen war mir die Funktionsweise am Anfang nicht klar. Habe nun auf die Buchsen Brunox geträufelt, eine Nacht einwirken lassen und erst dann konnte ich sie mit einer Zange langsam aber immer noch schwer rausdrehen. Leider sind dadurch ein paar Kratzer an den Buchsen entstanden. Inzwischen habe ich mir für die hintere Dämpferaufnahme ein 3teiliges Buchsenset bestellt. Mal sehen wie leicht sich die Hülse ins Gleitlager schieben lässt. 
Hast du die Gleitlager selbst ausgebaut? sieht schwieriger aus als die Kugellager am AMS zu wechseln. Habe sie auch noch nirgends bei Online- Shops gefunden?

Mein lokaler Cube Händler sagte mir nur per Email: Zu den Unterlegscheiben das ist Serienmäßig von Cube und somit vollkommen in Ordnung.

Super Lösung !! Dafür gibt es einen Innovationspreis  Immer diese halben Sachen  nach 5 min Internetrecherche habe ich bessere Lösungen gefunden als Unterlegscheiben und die kaum teuer sein dürften in der Massenproduktion.


----------



## herrgelb (20. Juni 2009)

die alubuchsen konnte ich am hinteren ende ohne probleme rausziehen.
vorne ging´s auch nur mit zange. gleitbuchse wurde von werkstatt, die
dämpfer und gabel service macht, erneuert. hat 10,- gekostet.
damals wollte mein cube-händler den dämpfer einschicken, geschätzter
ausfall 3-4 wochen. 

unterlegscheiben? bei meinem ams werden die alubuchsen mit der schraube/
gewindehülse fest mit dem rahmen verschraubt. nur aussen liegen zwei
 unterlegscheiben drunter. dämpfer dreht dann mit den gleitbuchsen auf den
alubuchsen.

zum thema qualität. erschrocken war ich bei den preisen der verbauten 
kugellager des hinterbaus. bei mir waren (nach 2tkm) 2 von den 6 kleineren
 lagern kaputt. ist aber absolut nicht ungewöhnlich bei 1,15 pro stück!


----------



## herrgelb (23. Juni 2009)

hey, hab antwort erhalten!

diese zeigt mir aber mal wieder, dass meine frage nicht gelesen oder zumindest nicht verstanden wurde.
ich soll mich an meinen händler wenden.
der zuckt wieder mit den achseln und sagt ich soll mich bei cube erkundigen.

dann meld ich wieder bei cube..............


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2009)

*Hey,
warte schon seit 2 Wochen auf ein Buchsenset für mein Cube AMS 125,        
2008..... und der Cube Händler scheint nicht in der Lage zu sein diese zu besorgen..
wo könnt ich die den bekommen..*





*Dämpfer Fox FLOAT RP23*


----------



## fl0wrider (25. Juni 2009)

darf man hier links posten? ich mach mal

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/

hier habe ich mir eines bestellt und warte ebenfalls seit gut einer Woche. Allerdings ohne Schraube. Bei http://www.bike-components.de/ hatte ich mir auch eines bestellt welches aber, wie ich inzwischen weiß nur 2Teilig ist  Auf eine Antwort per Email muss man wohl mind. 2 Tage warten.


----------



## fl0wrider (25. Juni 2009)

Unter meinem Profil unter Fotos gibt es ein paar Bilder meiner Kugellagerwechselaktion. Dummerweise habe ich nicht alle Schritte Dokumentiert. Wenn jemand ne Frage hat einfach anklopfen 

stussy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl0wrider (27. Juni 2009)

habe meine Bestlunng von tnc erhalten und siehe da, die Buchse ist 2-Teilig und nicht 3-Teilig  
Dabei sagten sie mir noch: Die Manituo Daempferbuchen sind immer dreiteilig. Eine Huelse und zwei Anschlaege.

und zurück


----------



## 8november2002 (29. Juni 2009)

Gibt es bei den 688 2RS Lagern Qualitätsunterschiede oder ist es fast egal wo man die bestellt?
MfG Thomas


----------



## norman68 (29. Juni 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den 688 2RS Lagern Qualitätsunterschiede oder ist es fast egal wo man die bestellt?
> MfG Thomas



Meiner Meinung und meiner Erfahrung die ich hier auch schon mal im Forum (nich hier im Cube Bereich war im Techniksektor) wo gepostet habe ist es so ziehmlich egal welche du verbaust. Bei meinem Versuch waren alle SKF Lager schneller hinüber wie die billig Lager wo vier so teuer waren wie eins von SKF.


----------



## herrgelb (29. Juni 2009)

meine informationen gehen von ca. 1,- eur für ibb-lager bis zu knappen 10,-/stk. für hochwertige skf-exemplare.
erfahrungen mit skf habe ich persönlich noch nicht. ibb und ähnlich günstige halten bei mir ca. 3tkm


----------



## norman68 (29. Juni 2009)

Hier ma noch mein Thread dazu

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396194&highlight=Lager+selbstversuch


----------



## fl0wrider (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo, bei Eisenberg sagte man mir folgendes zu den Lagern:

... genau,es gibt für die meisten Typen eine normale Ausführung und eine rostarme (Niro). Die rostarmen Ausführungen halten etwa  10% weniger Druckkärfte aus als die normalen Versionen. Preislich sind die Niro-Lager 30 % teurer.

darauf hin habe ich die "normal Version" bestellt und nicht die Edelstahl. Habe nun soviel Fett in den Lagern und auch Außen einen leichten Film da wird hoffentlich nichts rosten. Zumal ich eh nur ein schön-Wetter Fahrer bin


----------



## Paul.Z (15. Juli 2009)

Ich besitze seit kurzem ein Cube ams 2004.
Die Lager im hintersten Gelenk sind defekt. Bis auf die Lager scheinen die anderen Teile (u.a. Beilagscheiben) nicht original, da aus meiner Sicht nicht passend. Über den Cubehändler habe ich für alle Gelenke für viel Geld einen oiginal Cube Lagersatz inkl. Schrauben, Bolzen, Scheiben erhalten. Welche Teile werden am hintersten Gelenk auf der linke und rechte Seite verbaut? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Teilesatz passend ist, da nicht beschriftet. Für *Bilder, Montageanleitung, Infos* zu *Material und Maße*  wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Auf der linken Seite fällt das Lager von allein aus dem Lagersitz, hat geringes Spiel im Sitz. Sollte man Abhilfe schaffen?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
Gruss Paul


----------



## fl0wrider (16. Juli 2009)

schaust du hier 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/120447

wenn ein Lager Spiel hat ist das bestimmt nicht gut wüsste auch nicht wie man das lösen könnte. Neue Hinterradschwinge


----------



## Paul.Z (16. Juli 2009)

Danke für Antwort und Hinweis. Mich würde trotz allem noch interessieren, welche Teile (Scheiben, Distanzringe etc.) am hintersten Gelenk verbaut werden (Maße, Material etc.)

Gruss Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl0wrider (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Paul, vielleicht hast du ein Bild übersehen

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/0/4/4/7/_/large/Lagersatz_AMS100_2007.jpg

oben Links im Bild siehst du die Lager, die am Horstlink verbaut sind.

Horstlink 4x 688-2RS d=8mm, D=16mm, B=5mm

sowie 4 Plastikunterlegscheiben, 2 auf jeder Seite

Horst-Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst-Link

vor dem Einbau der Lager habe ich alle auf einer Seite vorsichtig geöffnet, in ein Glas mit Pinselreiniger gegeben und so das Fett ausgewaschen. Hatte nur Pinselreiniger, kann wohl auch Waschbenzin oder Nitroverdünnung sein. 

Danach habe ich alle Lager mit soviel Fett (Motorex) wie möglich gefüllt und wieder verschlossen. Das kann ich nur empfehlen. Denn Wasser findet immer einen Weg.

Bin letzte Woche in einen Platzregen gekommen und durch die Sattelstütze ist Wasser in den Rahmen eingedrungen. Nun musste ich feststellen das auf der inneren Hülse im Tretlager ein O-Ring fehlt. Klasse. Alles Nass 

Ich hoffe Das Hauptlager ist in Ordnung. Jetzt weiß ich warum ich ein Schönwetterfahrer bin  Der Verschleiß dürfte bei Regenfahrten enorm steigen. Besonders wenn der Hersteller Dichtungen vergisst einzubauen. 

viel Erflog

Stussy


----------



## CoAXx (31. Juli 2009)

herrgelb schrieb:


> hey, hab antwort erhalten!
> diese zeigt mir aber mal wieder, dass meine frage nicht gelesen oder zumindest nicht verstanden wurde.
> ich soll mich an meinen händler wenden.
> der zuckt wieder mit den achseln und sagt ich soll mich bei cube erkundigen.
> dann meld ich wieder bei cube..............



Yep hab auch die Tage bei Cube auf der Seite unter Technik-Frage eine einfache Frage zu einem Hinterbauersatzteil gestellt. Die gehen gar nicht darauf ein, sondern sagen man soll sich einen Händler suchen.


----------



## norman68 (31. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Stereo Lager gekauft?



bis auf die zwei HK-1414 hab ich diese hier geholt


----------



## Polldi (31. Juli 2009)

da über händler nur kompletter lagersatz für 130,- zu haben war: 
cube direkt angeschrieben, wäre ja wohl nicht ihr ernst! 
prompt kam das lager per post.


----------



## rune_rne (31. Juli 2009)

ich hab die selbe erfahrung gemacht. angeschrieben und die frage wurde nicht im geringsten beantwortet wurde auch immer an den händler verwiesen. support gibts da nach meinen erfahrungen keinen.


----------



## fl0wrider (3. August 2009)

>> cube direkt angeschrieben, wäre ja wohl nicht ihr ernst! 

wessen ernst? meinte Cube über den Händler oder Cube über dich, da du die Lager über Cube bestellen wolltest?

bei meinem Cubehändler hätten die Lager auch 99 kosten sollen. Ohne Bolzen und Unterlegscheiben etc. Nur die Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl0wrider (3. August 2009)

Lagertypen vom AMS pro 2007er. Ich meine es sind die gleichen Lager

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/396671

ich hatte meine Lager bei Eisenberg bestellt

Eisenberg


----------



## Polldi (3. August 2009)

@stussy:
Händler bekam von Cube keine einzelnen Lager, nur den ganzen Satz. Hab dann selbst angerufen, ein Zwitschermäuschen (Sorry) dran gehabt, die das bestätigte und dann Jemanden aus der Technik erwischt. Meinen Frust über den mangelnden Service abgelassen und promt bekam ich Post von Cube mit der einzelnen Horst-Link-Einheit. In Summe jedoch schon Zeit- u. Nervenraubend!


----------



## fl0wrider (4. August 2009)

Horstlink mit Schrauben? die Lager bekommt man ja überall wo Lager verkauft werden. Sind keine besonderen. Aber die Schrauben/Bolzen sind denke ich nur über einen Händler zu beziehen. Ja, das ganze nervt. Hätte nicht gedacht das ein Fully so Wartungsintensiv ist.


----------



## CoAXx (11. August 2009)

Heute habe ich bei Bike-Discount folgenden Schraubensatz fÃ¼r Sting/Stereo/Fritz entdeckt. FÃ¼r 29,00â¬ ja geradezu billig, wenn man es mit den 160,00â¬ fÃ¼r den Cube-Lager-satz vergleicht. Allerdings scheinen hier keine Lager dabei zu sein 

Hier ist ein grosses Bild des Artikels bei Bike-Discount.

Ich frage mich, warum man Schrauben anbietet aber die zugehÃ¶rigen Lager nicht?!Und warum dort steht "ab 2007". Wer weiss was 2006 anders war?


----------



## fl0wrider (11. August 2009)

schaut interessant aus, aber zu einem AMS passen die Teile bestimmt nicht. Vielleicht zu 50%. Die Achse vom Hauptlager könnte passen, aber nicht die große Hülse. Wo die wohl hingehört. Aber das gibt einem Hoffung


----------



## fl0wrider (11. August 2009)

ist ja interessant, habe eben noch mal nachgesehen. 

Schraubensatz für QLT Race bis 2007

Das Hauptlager sieht verdammt gleich aus wie beim AMS pro. Ob die Länge stimmt? wo kommen diese Teile eigentlich her?


----------



## norman68 (11. August 2009)

stussy schrieb:


> schaut interessant aus, aber zu einem AMS passen die Teile bestimmt nicht. Vielleicht zu 50%. Die Achse vom Hauptlager könnte passen, aber nicht die große Hülse. Wo die wohl hingehört. Aber das gibt einem Hoffung



Die große Hülse ist im Hauptlager mit verbaut. Also da sind schon ein par Teile anders wie beim AMS Pro 2005. Kommt mit zumindest so vor.


----------



## cubesting (20. September 2009)

Danke für den Tipp. Habe gerade die Schrauben des Umlenkhebels beim Alpencross eingebüßt. Warum es keine passende Lager dazu gibt ????

danke 


cubsting


----------



## fasj (25. September 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Heute habe ich bei Bike-Discount folgenden Schraubensatz für Sting/Stereo/Fritz entdeckt. Für 29,00 ja geradezu billig, wenn man es mit den 160,00 für den Cube-Lager-satz vergleicht. Allerdings scheinen hier keine Lager dabei zu sein
> 
> Hier ist ein grosses Bild des Artikels bei Bike-Discount.
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum man Schrauben anbietet aber die zugehörigen Lager nicht?!Und warum dort steht "ab 2007". Wer weiss was 2006 anders war?



Hab dort heute auch begeister den Schraubensatz für das AMS gesehen.
Im zweiten Blick aber festgestellt, dass er OHNE Lager ist.

Da die Lager aus meiner Sicht von Cube eh nicht so Qualitativ hochwertig sind, die Frage, gibt es eine Liste mit den Lagergrössen, dass man sich bessere bestellen kann ?
Bei Toxo werden Lager ja auch angeboten.

Wenn man den Schraubensatz und die Lager anderstwo bestellt kommt man sicher auch auf unter 160  denke ich.

Gibts die Liste zufällig (AMS125 Bj 2008).

fasj


----------



## Adamski01 (25. September 2009)

Hi,


brauchst Du nicht eher das hier ?! 
uuund, vielleicht hilft das hier <<<LINK>>>

Gruß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl0wrider (25. September 2009)

also ich habe, wenn ich mich recht entsinne um die 50 für alle Lager an meinem AMS pro 2007er ausgegeben. Schau mal in meine Bildersammlung. Selbst vermeintlich höherwertige Lager sind genau so schnell verschlissen weil keines dieser Lager für derartige Belastungen gemacht ist. Kein Hinterbau dreht sich mit 10.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute  
Spar dir das Geld und kaufe normale Lager. Zumal Edelstahllager nicht so viel Druck aushalten wie die günstigeren. So die Aussage von Eisenberg.


----------



## Slidger (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich dachte das ist der Fred hier: Stellungnahme von CUBE BIKES zu den Lagerproblemen

Deswegen frage ich mal: wenn mein Lieblingshändler JETZT ein Cube Sting bestellt, wann kann ich davon ausgehen würde ich das mein eigen nennen können?
Oder auch, ab wann sind die 2010er lieferbar?

MfG

Sli


----------



## S.D. (15. Oktober 2009)

Slidger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich dachte das ist der Fred hier: Stellungnahme von CUBE BIKES zu den Lagerproblemen
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber was bitte hat Deine Frage mit diesem Threat zu tun? 
Schau einfach mal einen Threat weiter und Du wirst nachlesen können, daß die Fa. CUBE keinerlei Auskünfte bezüglich der Lieferzeitpunkte hier macht, sondern der Händler der Ansprechpartner ist.

Gruß


----------



## rune_rne (15. Oktober 2009)

Mit Lagerproblemen sind hier Kugellager und Gleitlager und so gemeint. 
Kein Lager im sinne von Stauraum


----------



## Slidger (16. Oktober 2009)

LOL

klassischer Fall von falschverstanden... das passiert halt, wenn man 9 Monate nicht biken kann 

Kreuzbandriss...


----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2009)

rune_rne schrieb:


> *Mit Lagerproblemen sind hier Kugellager und Gleitlager und so gemeint. *



*ja dann..*
.
.
*Schwingenlager..1)*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6544474&postcount=13515

*Schwingenlager..2)*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6548111&postcount=13545


----------



## frogbite (2. Januar 2010)

Hi, Leute,
gestern hat auch mich die Cube-Lagerproblematik eingeholt: Ich wollte den Dämpfer meines Stereo nach 2 1/2 Jahren für einen Service ausbauen. Die Schraube der unteren Dämpferbefestigung war aber dermaßen krumm, dass ich diese kaum rausgebracht habe bzw. ich jetzt ein leichtes "Schraubgewinde" in der linken Aufhängungsaufnahme am Hinterbau habe. Frustrierend nach der kurzen Zeit und knapp 2000 (!) km Laufleistung, insbesondere, wenn man nur 73 kg wiegt und keine Bikeparks macht.
Kennt das jemand? Wie groß darf das Spiel der Schraube in der Aufhängung sein? 

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Januar 2010)

Die schraube krumm?? Wie soll denn das gehen?
Wäre vll. mal nett, wenn du bilder posten könntest Spiel darf der Dämpfer beim Stereo überhauptnicht haben! Hat er aber oft. --> Beim Stereo schlagen gerne die Dämpferbuchsen aus. also mal schauen wos spiel herkommt und die dämpferbuchse, ggf. beide ersetzten


----------



## r19andre (2. Januar 2010)

Moin,
an meinem 07er Stereo hatte ich das auch mal. Danach gab es andere Schrauben die scheinbar stabiler sind/sein sollten.
Hatte danach keine Probs mehr.
Fahr zum Händler und er besorgt dir in der Regel eine Neue für nothing über CUBE

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Januar 2010)

Schraube krumm ? Geht ja normarl garnicht ,mach mal ein Foto wie Andi schon sagte.Wie sehen denn deine Alubuchsen aus die in den Dämpferaugen sitzen?
Wenn die Schraube krumm sein sollte dann müßten aber Dämpferaugen und Alubuchsen ,auf beiden Seiten oben und unten so dermaßen aus geschlagen sein ,das du  dies eigendlich mit soviel Spiel schon lange gemerkt haben mußt beim fahren.Würde beides neu machen plus neuer Schraube ,und richtig guten Wasserabweisenden Fett einsetzen.(Bell-Ray ,stark Salzwasserresistent).Setze ich schon Jahrelang beim Motorrad ein.Prüf mal alles und dann wirst du sehen das alles halb so wild ist.Gruss


----------



## frogbite (2. Januar 2010)

Hi, Leute, danke für die Antworten.
So krumm, dass man dies auf einem Foto erkennt, ist die Schraube nu au nich. Aber immerhin so krumm, dass man sie kaum aus den Dämpferbuchsen heraus bekam - geschweige denn wieder rein. Die Schraube und die Dämpferbuchsen machen mir auch nicht so viel Sorgen, ich denke auch, dass ich die über Cube günstig bekomme.
 Mir macht mehr die Schraubenaufnahme an der Hinterachsschwinge Sorgen, die jetzt etwas Spiel aufweist. Ich werde jetzt wohl mal schauen, wie es mit neuer Schraube und Buchsen geht, ansonsten werde ich wohl ne neue Schwinge (zumindest das Teil vom Hauptlager bis zum Horstlink) brauchen, wenn sich das lohnt.
Danke, F.B.


----------



## frogbite (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,
wollte nur eine einstweilige Abschlussmeldung geben:
wie bei r19andre hat´s bei mir eine neue Schraube auch getan. Die Dämpferaufnahme in der Schwinge scheint so weit noch in Ordnung gewesen zu sein. Ich habe auch gleich die obere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube ausgetauscht. Bin zwar kein Werkstofffachmann, die neuen Schrauben scheinen aber von wesentlich besserer Qualität zu sein als die alten. Allein der Schraubkopf ist doppelt so stark wie vorher.
Ein leicht bitterer Nachgeschmack ist angesichts der Lagerqualität bei mir aber immer noch vorhanden. Wenn es mal soweit ist und ich ein neues MTB brauche, werde ich mir das bei Cube noch mal genauer ansehen. Ansonsten wird´s ein Liteville.

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (26. März 2010)

Servus Leute, ich habe nach der letzten Ausfahrt bei meinem AMS 125 BJ 2009 leichtes Spiel im Hauptlager (Das am Tretlager) festgestellt. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt:

Wie lange hält das noch, oder is das jetzt schon total im Arsch?

Hab schon alle Schrauben nachgezogen, aber das Spiel bleibt...

Hatte das schon mal jemand bei dem Modell?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Es ist "jetzt schon total am arsch". Das problem ist, dass du dir, jenachdem wieviel spiel du hast, etwas am hinterbau verbiegen kannst (musst du natürlich nicht).
Sobald spiel auftritt kann man davon ausgehen, dass die lager platt sind


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (26. März 2010)

Danke Dir, das hat mir schon mal weitergeholfen....dann werd ich mal ordern...hab sogar noch Garantie glaub ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Lager zählen nomalerweisse als verschleissteil  wieviele kilometer sinds?


----------



## CoAXx (26. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Lager zählen nomalerweisse als verschleissteil  wieviele kilometer sinds?



Egal wieviel Kilometer, lass es auf Garantie tauschen. Das hat bei mir auch geklappt, bei mir war die hintere Schwinge bereits kaputt, ich galube vom kaputten Lager her.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (26. März 2010)

Sind gemessen ziemlich genau 1700 km...dürfte denke ich normal noch im rahmen liegen nach einem Jahr...


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Das ist allerdings echt wenig! versuchen würd ichs auch!


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (29. März 2010)

Also, war heut kurz bei meinem HÃ¤ndler...alles halb so wild. Es war nicht das Hauptlager, sondern die Lagerbuchse vom DÃ¤mpfer. Aber mein Cube-VertragshÃ¤ndlerschrauber Bernd (Hipf Race Bikes, Bad Endbach) hÃ¤tte eh alles auf Lager gehabt. Is auch laut seiner Aussage alles kein Problem.

Hab dann noch ein Paar neue Schraubgriffe und nen neuen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgenommen....30 Minuten gewartet und 15 â¬ fÃ¼r alles bezahlt...ferdich....

Das nenn ich mal Service!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2010)

jo 
Dämpferbuchse wird dir andauernd passieren. Ich nehme an es war die untere, also die am rahmen?  Ich hab die 4. oder 5. drin, von daher


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (30. März 2010)

Die untere? Also da der Dämpfer waagerecht liegt, die hintere...  

Aber beim Stereo ist es die untere....


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2010)

hehe. Ich hab halt nur stereos im kopf


----------



## Stan_Ef (31. März 2010)

Sind die 2010-er AMS eigentlich auch davon betroffen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

was heisst betroffen?
Das problem ist, dass die kräfte der dämpferaufnahme auf die dämpferbuchse wirken. dementsprechend schlägt die halt schneller aus...Wie lange sie halten ist abhängig vom fahrstil, und auch bissl glück 

von problem kann man aber nicht sprechen, weil dass auch bei anderen herstellern ist. von dämpfer und rahmen abhängig halten die buchsen unterschiedlich lange bei gleicher fahrweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (31. März 2010)

Mein AMShat bis jetzt hat es einiges ausgehalten, geschont wird es nicht!!

Das AMS 2010 ist glaub ich nicht viel verändert worden...


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> was heisst betroffen?
> Das problem ist, dass die kräfte der dämpferaufnahme auf die dämpferbuchse wirken. dementsprechend schlägt die halt schneller aus...Wie lange sie halten ist abhängig vom fahrstil, und auch bissl glück
> 
> von problem kann man aber nicht sprechen, weil dass auch bei anderen herstellern ist. von dämpfer und rahmen abhängig halten die buchsen unterschiedlich lange bei gleicher fahrweise.


 

Das Problem liegt eher daran, dass oft die Schrauben dort viel zu fest angezogen werden. Besonders problematisch bei recht großen Bewegungswinkel der Dämpferaufnahmen.

Bei der AMS Series 2010 wurde lediglich die Kinematik (Drehpunkte) etwas optimiert. Soll jetzt somit etwas besseres Ansprechverhalten haben und etwas geringere Wippneigung (in Zusammenhang mit BV).


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

ich benutze für ALLES am hinterbau NUR die drehmomente von cube. von daher--> nein!  ausserdem würd mich mal interessieren was ne zu feste schraube damit zu tun hätte`?


----------



## bender_79 (8. April 2010)

Hi,

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass bei allen Fullys die Lager früher oder später gleich oft erneuert werden müssen (gleicher Fahrstil, gleicher Fahrer etc. vorausgesetzt) oder ist das Cube AMS im besonderen Maße davon betroffen (durch die etwas andere Konstruktion der Kinematik oben)?

greets


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

nein, das AMS/stereo/anders Cube hat kein spezielles problem. du wirst bei einem fully immer davon ausgehen müssen, das früher oder später die lager fällig sind...die frage ist nur ob das rad es erlebt...(gibt ja auch genügend räder, die dann durch "leichten" einsatz erst nach 10000km und mehr aufgeben, und der fahrer dazu dann nie auf diese laufleistung kommen wird..)


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (23. April 2010)

Hey Leute, wo wir einmal schon beim Thema Lager und Buchsen sind.
Ich will in meinen neu erstandenen Stereo-rahmen einen RS Monarch einbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Buchsen für oben her bekomme? Denn wegen der 55mm Gesamtbreite finde ich nix passendes.

Vielen Dank euch allein.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Vincy (26. April 2010)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-mm-Monarch---Vivid---Ario--Modell-2010-.html
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/10783/kw/_Daempferbuchse_fuer_Fox%2C_Rock_Shox%2C_Monarch%2C_Vivid%2C_Progressive_55-0_x_8_mm


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (26. April 2010)

Vielen dank für die Links!

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ihr auf 55mm kommt, denn ich komm nur auch 52mm laut digitalem Messschieber!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Brotlieferant (3. Mai 2010)

Wo gibts den die Schraubensätze fürs AMS 125 2009 ausser bei Bike-discount.de?
Saúde, Kubo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -tomcat- (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt festgestellt, dass mein Hinterbau am Stereo 2008 etwas viel Spiel hat. Nachdem ich die Schrauben geprüft hatte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich offensichtlich das Innenleben der beiden Hauptlager aufgelöst. Sprich die Lagerkäfige sind recht eben und die Kugeln entsprechend nicht mehr da wo sie hingehören ... Ein leichtes Knarzen hatte ich vorher schon mal vernommen, aber das kam jetzt recht plötzlich.

Das gute Stück ist aber noch keine zwei Jahre alt und hat vielleicht 3000km gesehen. Mein Händler meinte nun er könnte die wohl tauschen, hätte aber gerade von Cube gehört, dass nach einem halben Jahr keine Gewährleistung mehr für Lager besteht. 

Hat da wer Erfahrung mit? Das die Lager irgendwann mal getauscht werden müssen würde ich ja einsehen, aber nach nicht mal zwei Jahren auf eigene Kosten ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2010)

kurze antwort:
Doch..

lange Antwort:
Hatte ich genauso wie du. Meine lager haben im Herbst den Gesit aufgegeben. Bei den Stereos von 2008 und früher scheint das ganz plötzlich passieren. Bei mir wars so, dass ich mitm zug schnell ne gabel holen wollte und auf einmal mein rad am sattel hochgehoben habe und dabei auf die kurbel gekuckt habe, die sich 3 cm bewegen konnte.. Tja. Auf die Lager gewartet /übrigens 100 euro billig../ und eingebaut. Der einzige unterscheid ist, dass mein radl zu dem zeitpunkt zwischen 9000 und 10000km draufhatte. Garantie fliegt bei Cube aber ausser auf den rahmen nach nem jahr maximal. Und auf verschleißteile wie eben besagte lager gibts noch weniger, wenn berhaupt..insofern. Ist zwar doof komm st aber nicht drumherum


----------



## norman68 (17. Mai 2010)

Man muß aber nicht die Lager bei Cube kaufen. Im normalen Lagershop sind die um einiges günstiger.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2010)

Stimmt. Ich bin grad davon ausgegangen, dass die achsen und schrauben auch so aussehen wie das lager da oben..Weil dann würde die aktion nur sinn machen, wenn man alles tauscht.


----------



## jokomen (18. Mai 2010)

Wer viel fährt, hat auch einen guten Lagerverschleiß, kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich hole mir die neuen immer hier: ----> http://www.dswaelzlager.de/. Kosten ja nicht die Welt. Einen kompletten Satz habe ich immer im Keller auf Reserve liegen, damit ich bei Bedarf schnell wechseln kann, ohne Spaßausfall.  Länger als eine Jahr hält das Hauptlager bei mir nicht, dann ist das platt.
Lager sind übrigends Verschleißteile und ich kenne keinen Händler, der länger als 6 Monate dafür Garantie gibt, also alles ganz normal.


----------



## fatz (18. Mai 2010)

was macht ihr alle mit euren lagern? ich hab bei meinem stereo nach 4 saisonen jetzt grad 
mal die am umlenker und am oberen ende der sattelstrebe gewechselt. 
und komm mir jetzt keiner, ich wuerd nicht viel fahren. achja und geschont wird's auch ned. 
die lyrik ist nicht umsonst drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -tomcat- (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, schönen Dank schon mal. An Cube schreiben werde ich wohl trotzdem mal. Vielleicht packe ich auch noch ein paar Photos in die Lagervorlesung von meinem Chef.  

Noch eine Frage zu den Lagern:

Hier werden Lager mit nicht berührenden Dichtungsblechen (also 2Z) oder empfohlen, während bei mir aber eine denke ich eine gummierte, berührende Dichtscheibe (2RS) verbaut war. Von der Dichtwirkung her hätte ich die letzteren vorgezogen.


----------



## jokomen (18. Mai 2010)

Richtig, 2RS hat auch den Vorteil, das man diese Lager noch selber warten kann. Gerade bei den Hauptlagern, die sich ja nicht drehen, sondern nur eine kleine Rotationsbewegung ausführen, heble ich die Gummiplatten ab, presse soviel Fett rein, dass dann kein Platz mehr für Wasser ist. So halten die Lager i.d.R. immer etwas länger.


----------



## norman68 (18. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was macht ihr alle mit euren lagern? ich hab bei meinem stereo nach 4 saisonen jetzt grad
> mal die am umlenker und am oberen ende der sattelstrebe gewechselt.
> und komm mir jetzt keiner, ich wuerd nicht viel fahren. achja und geschont wird's auch ned.
> die lyrik ist nicht umsonst drin.



Meisten sind es Bikes wo zu oft geputzt werden


----------



## fatz (18. Mai 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Meisten sind es Bikes wo zu oft geputzt werden


kann nicht sein. meins kriegt nach jedem ritt den hochdruckreiniger.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2010)

aber du fährst nicht richtig


----------



## fatz (18. Mai 2010)

aha! definier das doch mal


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2010)

ähm äh ich...


----------



## fatz (18. Mai 2010)

eben. dann simma ja wieder einer meinung


----------



## 8november2002 (7. Juni 2010)

Frage an die Spezialisten: Wie bekomme ich den Bolzen unten vom Hauptlager des Hinterbaus raus? Kleine Schraube habe ich gelöst, alles mit Krichöl behandelt und es mit sanften Schlägen auf die gelöste Schraube versucht. Aber nichts bewegt sich. Was mache ich falsch?
MfG Thomas


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2010)

Nimm nen durchschlag und werd n bisschen unsanfter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (7. Juni 2010)

Oder nimm die kleine Befestigungsschraube heraus (wenn kein Durchschläger vorhanden) und schraube eine andere längere Schraube hinein, auf der Du richtig rumkloppen möchtest. Der 1kg Hammer leistet hier gute Dienste.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2010)

stimmt. aber wenn du eh öfter an dem teil rumbastelst (was du mit der zeit leider irgendwann musst), lohnt ein durchschlag, denn der is praktischer


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2010)

... und kostet auch nur n paar euro


----------



## 8november2002 (9. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich werde mir jetzt einen Durchschlag besorgen für meine Heimwerkstatt. Wo genau setzt so ein Durchschlag an, direkt vor dem ersten Gewindegang?
MfG Thomas


----------



## beise (17. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich benutze für ALLES am hinterbau NUR die drehmomente von cube. von daher--> nein!  ausserdem würd mich mal interessieren was ne zu feste schraube damit zu tun hätte`?


 

Sehe ich auch so. Meiner EMinung nach eine totale Fehkosntruktion.

Wenn ich bei meinem AMS HPC die Schwinge ansehe welche auf den Scheiben vor den Hauptlagern frisst, dann kann ich als Mechaniker nur von Schrott sprechen. Wenn der Lack mal ab ist kannst du nach jeder Fahrt die Schwinge abmachen und alle Lagerpunkte genau dort frisch Fetten.

Cube hat mir nur gesagt ich soll zum Fachhändler.! Wundert mich dass es noch welche gibt die den Schrott verkaufen"


----------



## FOXX81 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein AMS HPC 100 (Rahmen 2010 Teamline) knarrt seit heute leider auch im Lager und das nicht zu knapp. Da ich jetzt nicht den ganzen Threat durch arbeiten wollte -> Wie sieht es denn aus mit Kulanz seitens CUBE?
Gibt es hier neue Infos, die mein Händler evtl. noch nicht weiß?

Gruß Jens


----------



## beise (25. Juni 2010)

FOXX81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein AMS HPC 100 (Rahmen 2010 Teamline) knarrt seit heute leider auch im Lager und das nicht zu knapp. Da ich jetzt nicht den ganzen Threat durch arbeiten wollte -> Wie sieht es denn aus mit Kulanz seitens CUBE?
> Gibt es hier neue Infos, die mein Händler evtl. noch nicht weiß?
> ...


 
Hi Jens !

in den verschiedenen Threats wude in erster Linie über die Lagerungen am Hinterbau allgemein gesprochen. Am Schwingenhauptlager ist jedoch das Kernproblem. Es gab in einem der Threats wohl mal eine Info das der Lagerbolzen zu klein und zu kurz war, das aber nur bei den älteren Modellen und sollte nun abgestellt sein. Auf meinen Bildern siehst du mein Problem, was auch auf einen zu kurzen Bolzen deutet. Mitlerweile muss ich mein Bike fast nach jeder 70km Tour an der Stelle zerlegen und neu Fetten!! Die Einlaufspuren werden immer schlimmer. Cube hat mir nur gesagt ich solle mich an den Fachhändler wenden. Der wüsste was zu tun ist. Meiner Meinung nach wissen die ganz genau das es an der Stelle eine Fehlkonstruktion ist. Ich muss auch erst noch zum Fachhändler und diskutieren!!  Halte euch auf dem laufenden und gerne auch Infos wenn ihr was neues dazu habt!!


----------



## FOXX81 (25. Juni 2010)

@Beise: Bei meinem Cube ist es das Tretlager :-( Wobei nur meine Rahmen ein 2010 ist. Komponenten sind von einem AMS HPC 100 Blackline 2008. Hatte einen Rahmentausch nach einem Rahmenschaden (Riss im Lack; Gott sei Dank nicht im Carbon) Bin mal gespannt was mein Händler zu dem Knarren sagt. Das macht keinen Spass mit einem 2 TEUR Bike zu fahren das extrem laut knarrt. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten. Gruß Jens


----------



## beise (25. Juni 2010)

@Jens: Bin mal gespannt auf deine Infos. Tretlager habe ich auch erst vermutet. Jedoch die Hollowtechlagerung lässt nicht auf das knarren schließenh. Da müsstes du auch spüren das die Kurbel schwerer geht.
Ich habe mich auch Stück für Stück vorgearbeitet und immer versucht auszuschliesen was es nicht sein kann. Letztendlich bin ich am Hauptschwingenlager (direkt über Tretlager)hängen geblieben! Wenn du das zerlegst dann sieht du den "Müll" !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenwolf (25. Juni 2010)

...bei meinem 2009er, dieses Jahr gekauft fängt auch das Schwingenlager an. Hat ganz schön Spiel bekommen, werd' es erst mal zerlegen und fetten.
Bin gespannt, wie es bei euch weiter geht.


----------



## FOXX81 (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

also bei mir scheint es sich auch um das Hauptschwingenlager zu handeln (@beise: Guter Tipp)

Habe heute die Info bekommen das CUBE das Bike gerne in Waldershof (Firmensitz) unter die Lupe nehmen möchte. Von daher werde ich es im Laufe der Woche bei meinem Händler abgeben. Cube lässt das Bike dann abholen....mal schaun wie lange ich dann wieder cubeless bin  

Naja ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Gruß Jens


----------



## beise (1. Juli 2010)

FOXX81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also bei mir scheint es sich auch um das Hauptschwingenlager zu handeln (@beise: Guter Tipp)
> 
> ...


 
Da hattest zumindest einen Teilerfolg!! Das Angebot habe ich nicht bekommen nachdem ich auch bei Cube direkt mein Problem geschildert habe. Ich war noch nicht bei meinem Händelr da ich gerade nicht ohne Bike auskomme Aber wenn ich näere Infos von dir bekommen könnte zu den Untersuchungsergebnissen und zum Ansprechpartner bei Cube direkt, würde mir das helfen und vermutlich meine Angelegenheit dann auch beschleunigen.

Ich bin mir sicher beu Cube ist das Problem schon lange bekannt und die riechen den Braten!!


----------



## FOXX81 (12. Juli 2010)

So Jungs, 

Bike gestern bei meinem Händler zur Abholung von CUBE abgegeben.
Nun bin ich gespannt wann ich es; und vor allem wie ich es wiedersehe.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden. Sollten die Probleme wiederum auftreten ist das allerdings mein letztes CUBE! 
Nach Hause werde ich das Bike dann auch nicht mehr mit nehmen! 
Meinen Händler trifft keine Schuld, aber er muss dann sehen was er mir anbietet.

Also bis denne...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (12. Juli 2010)

FOXX81 schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> Bike gestern bei meinem Händler zur Abholung von CUBE abgegeben.
> Nun bin ich gespannt wann ich es; und vor allem wie ich es wiedersehe.
> ...




Also ich find ja das "wann" viel interessanter 
Rechne mal so im Herbst damit

Bin selbst betroffen und warte auf die Lager...aber das dauert ja bekanntlich


----------



## Rotti84 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

stehe kurz vor dem kauf eines 2010er stereos ... wollte daher nochmal nachfragen ob es beim stereo auch irgendwelche probleme mit dem lager gibt? oder sind da nur die ams betroffen?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Time-Biker (13. Juli 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> stehe kurz vor dem kauf eines 2010er stereos ... wollte daher nochmal nachfragen ob es beim stereo auch irgendwelche probleme mit dem lager gibt? oder sind da nur die ams betroffen?
> 
> gruß




Hab zwar nur das 2008er aber ja
ich hab Lagerprobleme


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2010)

Aber euch ist schon bewusst dass es sich bei den vielen "ausfällen" auch ganz viele gibt, die einfach unter dem verschleiss gelitten haben?! 

Mal so als Basis: JEDES fully, egal von wem, besitzt lager, die nicht ewig halten und nach einer zeit verschlissen sind. aus. wenn ein stereo lager nach 15tsd kilometern den geist aufgiebt, ist das kein lagerproblem, sondern verschleiss..


----------



## fl0wrider (13. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... 15tsd kilometern



soll heißen 1500km oder 15000km ? nach 1500 habe ich bei meinem AMS100 die Lager gewechselt und was soll ich sagen, einige waren fest  kugellager sind eben zum drehen entwickelt worden und nicht zum minimal hin und her vor und zurück auf der Stelle gedrehe ;-)


----------



## FOXX81 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jungs, Verschleis hin oder her... ja den gibt es immer; aber nicht bei einem Bike von 2.5 TE und bei noch nicht einmal !!! -> 500 KM Fahrleistung! Das geht gar nicht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## fl0wrider (13. Juli 2010)

FOXX81 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, Verschleis hin oder her... ja den gibt es immer; aber nicht bei einem Bike von 2.5 TE und bei noch nicht einmal !!! -> 500 KM Fahrleistung! Das geht gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jens



500km mit einem AMS100? ok, das ist wirklich wenig. Aber ab Werk werden die Lager so eingebaut wie sie gefertigt worden sind. Bei meinem Lagerwechsel habe ich alle Lager geöffnet und dick mit Fett versehen. Mal sehen ob es was bringt. Derzeit habe ich aber keine Lust nachzusehen. Schon ein Gefummel wenn man nicht das richtige Werkzeug hat. Es kommt wohl auch drauf an bei welchen Wetterbedingungen man fährt. Regen ist bestimmt nicht förderlich für die Lager wenn sie nicht mit Liebe nacharbeitetet worden sind


----------



## beise (14. Juli 2010)

FOXX81 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, Verschleis hin oder her... ja den gibt es immer; aber nicht bei einem Bike von 2.5 TE und bei noch nicht einmal !!! -> 500 KM Fahrleistung! Das geht gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jens


 

kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bei meinem AMS HPC war es schon ab 500km! Wenn man auf meinem Bilder den Aufbau und Verschleiß am Hauptschwingenlager sieht deutet es auch darauf hin dass es am Aufbau und Abstimmung der Tolernazen liegt. Die zwei Radiallager werden über die Achse verspannt, und bekanntlich darf das an einem Radiallger nicht sein. Schon gar nicht bei der dünnen Bauart. Die Lager fangen schon bei leichter Verspannungan zu klemmen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2010)

stussy schrieb:


> soll heißen 1500km oder 15000km ? nach 1500 habe ich bei meinem AMS100 die Lager gewechselt und was soll ich sagen, einige waren fest  kugellager sind eben zum drehen entwickelt worden und nicht zum minimal hin und her vor und zurück auf der Stelle gedrehe ;-)



1500 sind "fünfzehnhundert" - wenn ich 15tsd. scvhreibe meine ich wohl auch "fünfzehntausend"


----------



## Hai Leute (14. Juli 2010)

Eine kurze Frage:
Mein AMS knackt seit kurzem beim Treten und das wird immer lauter. Die Schrauben am Kettenblatt und Kurbel, Sattelklemmung und Sattel habe ich auch überprüft aber es wird nicht besser. Kann das auch an den Lager liegen. Es kommt immer wenn die Kurbel waagrecht ist.


----------



## mi2 (15. Juli 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage:
> Mein AMS knackt seit kurzem beim Treten und das wird immer lauter. Die Schrauben am Kettenblatt und Kurbel, Sattelklemmung und Sattel habe ich auch überprüft aber es wird nicht besser. Kann das auch an den Lager liegen. Es kommt immer wenn die Kurbel waagrecht ist.



wenn es immer in der selben kurbelposition ist wird wohl dein lager etwas spiel haben. merkgst du richtig das es knackst?


----------



## beise (15. Juli 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage:
> Mein AMS knackt seit kurzem beim Treten und das wird immer lauter. Die Schrauben am Kettenblatt und Kurbel, Sattelklemmung und Sattel habe ich auch überprüft aber es wird nicht besser. Kann das auch an den Lager liegen. Es kommt immer wenn die Kurbel waagrecht ist.


 
Hatte ich auch und tatsächlich wars die Lagerstelle der Pedale!
Erst mal schauen ob sie noch fest angezogen sind und mal die Lagerstellen schmieren. Bei mir war das Knacken dann weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. Juli 2010)

kann auch die verschraubung eines pedals sein.
@hai leute:
was heisst ueberprueft? aufgemacht, gesaeubert und mir fett oder loctite243 wieder zu? oder nur nachgezogen?
letzteres kannst getrost vergessen.


----------



## Hai Leute (15. Juli 2010)

Also die Kurbel habe ich nur nachgezogen und bissle am Lager gefettet.
Dann werde ich mich wohl mal an das Ausbauen machen und hoffen dass es besser ist.


----------



## kampfgnom (16. Juli 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> ...und bissle am Lager gefettet...


Das bringt übrigens nichts. Denn Du hast dank der Dichtungen - wie Du es ja auch geschrieben hast - _am_ Lager und nicht _im_ Lager geschmiert. Fett _hinein_ bekommst Du höchstens, wenn Du die Kurbel demontierst.

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche, Knarzen und Knacken ist echt ärgerlich


----------



## Hai Leute (18. Juli 2010)

Nur die Kurbel demontieren oder das komplette Lager ausbauen? Habe im Web ne Explosionszeichnung gefunden und da steht auch die Artikel TL-FC32, TL-FC35 und TL-FC17 dabei, sonst benötige ich kein besonderes Werkzeug? Gibts auch irgendwo ne Anleitung?


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2010)

lager ausbauen. nur kurbel bringt nix. brauchst nur das passende werkzeug dafuer. kostet ca 15.-


----------



## Hai Leute (19. Juli 2010)

OK danke. Aber dieser TL-FC35 kostet ja schon 25 Euro? Oder gibts da was günstigers nur nicht original von Shimano oder benötige ich diesen nicht?


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

nur wenn's der originale von shimpanso ist.
schau mal hier:
http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...owtech-ii.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=5810

http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...sel-sh-a.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10020

ich hab den zweiten. ist fuer mich ok. macht einen soliden eindruck. ich nehm ihn allerdings
eher selten her.
kanst aber mal noch andere webshops abklappern. weiss nicht ob der rose da optimal ist.

edit:
ein kollege von mit hat den blechschluessel von shimano und der ist garnicht zifrieden damit, 
weil er macken in die schalen macht (der schluessel, nicht der kollege...).


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 1500 sind "fünfzehnhundert" - wenn ich 15tsd. scvhreibe meine ich wohl auch "fünfzehntausend"


oder 15.000 
(wenn der punkt verwirrt, ginge auch 15000)
(wer beim zählen der nullen nicht mitkommt: zur not auch 15 000)


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

oho. Daa erkenne ich gleich den experten in dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (19. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> nur wenn's der originale von shimpanso ist.
> schau mal hier:
> http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...owtech-ii.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=5810
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...sel-sh-a.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10020



Das sind aber alles Werkzeuge für Lagerschalen. Der TL-FC35 ist der Kurbelabzieher oder benötige ich den nicht?


----------



## fatz (20. Juli 2010)

du hast doch eine holotec II kurbel oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? da schraubst
du links den plastikstoepsel aus der achse (fetter schraubenzieher oder das 0.50euro
plastikdingens dafuer), machst einfach die beiden klemmschrauben am linken kurbelarm auf
und ziehst das ding mit deinen candygrabbern runter und den rest der kurbel zur anderen 
seite raus. da brauchst keinen abzieher.

edit: rechts und links vertauscht. jetzt is richtig


----------



## Hai Leute (20. Juli 2010)

Es ist eine Hollotech II da hast du nichts falsch verstanden. Aber eben steht auf der Website dieses Werkzeug drauf.
Also benötige ich um das Lager auszubauen nur diesen TL-FC32 oder ein ähnliches Werkzeug?? Für was würde ich dann die TL-FC17 und die TL-FC35 benötigen???


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2010)

Du brauchst einen gummihammer, den plastikstöpsel-löse-dings-da, nen 5er imbus und den schlüssel, den dir fatz gezeigt ht für die lagerschalen. aus.


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

jupp! hab erst vor 2wochen ein neues lager eingebaut. glaub's einfach. das passt schon so.

@andi:
wie fest ziehst du die lagerschalen an? bei mir knarzt seit gestern was. vermutlich diesmal
das neue lager. hab's zwar mit fett eingebaut....


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2010)

fest fest
Ich ziehs mit nem (etwas profesionelleren ) schlüssel soweit an, bis sie eben ganz drin sind. also mit meiner kraft nix mehr geht. hat bi sjetzt immer gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (21. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> fest fest
> Ich ziehs mit nem (etwas profesionelleren ) schlüssel soweit an, bis sie eben ganz drin sind. also mit meiner kraft nix mehr geht. hat bi sjetzt immer gepasst.



Hast du einen Carbon-Rahmen? Macht das nichts wenn man dass dann zu feste andrehen würde?


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2010)

Am Stereo isn Alu rahmen, am Carbon nen pressfit --> ICH hab kein problem. aber nen carbonrahmen sollte das theoretisch auch nicht haben. Halt mit gefühl festziehn...lockern tun sie sich wenns einigermaßen fest is eh net.


----------



## kampfgnom (21. Juli 2010)

Bei CfK gibt es nur keine Vorwarnung in Form von Knirschen oder Dehnen. Deshalb kommt in diesem Fall digital nach ganz fest ganz los 
Aber die bei Innenlagern angegebenen 60Nm wird kaum jemand aufbringen, das ist richtig Holz...


----------



## Vincy (21. Juli 2010)

Laut Shimano Anleitung: 35-50Nm.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-1L60A-003-GER_v1_m56577569830674843.pdf


----------



## kampfgnom (22. Juli 2010)

Interessant. Bei den Octalinks steht noch 60Nm. Habe am WE noch eins verbaut.


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2010)

hab gestern nochmal nachgezogen, so fest mit dem knapp 30cm hebelaermchen des schluessels ging.
ein bisserl was war's noch. mal schaun ob's noch knarzt. bei dem durchmesser und dem hebel hab ich 
noch nicht angst, dass was nachgibt. aber 60Nm krieg ich da wohl auch nicht hin. eher 30.
wenn's weiter knarzt, leg ich nochmal eine eskalationsstufe drauf....


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juli 2010)

glaub ich nich..so den hebel hab ich auch ca. und wenns mit dem bombenfest sitzt, dann passts. verlängern würd ich ihn eher nich..du mussts ja auch wieder aufgrigen


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2010)

ooch das krieg ich schon wieder auf. wenn du mal so lang wie ich an einem alten land-rover
(nein, nicht der den du kennst. der vorherige ist aelter als du)  rumgeschraubt hast wie ich,
schreckt dich das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> (nein, nicht der du du kennst. der vorherige ist aelter als du)  rumgeschraubt .



grig ich auch ein "du"?
ju, da hast wohl allg. recht...


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2010)

is ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (1. August 2010)

So habe mich nun mit nem Lagerschlüssle für ne Retsche bewaffnet und wollte das Lager ausbauen. Blöderweise ist das soooo hammer fest, dass meine Rätsche nun geknallt hat und sich nun in alle Richtungen nurnoch dreht!!!
Da hätt ich mir doch lieber ein anderes Werkzeug gekauft das wäre günstiger gewesen und meine Rätsche wäre auch noch ganz!!

Habt ihr beim Ausbau des Lagers auch so Probleme? Ich habe mcih zuerst an das Rechte machen wollen, war das falsch?


----------



## kampfgnom (1. August 2010)

Daran gedacht, dass die rechte Schale Linksgewinde hat? Deshalb wird die Richtung zum Festziehen auch extra aufgedruckt.


----------



## Hai Leute (1. August 2010)

Ja die Rechte hat ein Linksgewinde und die Linke ein Rechtsgewinde. Daran liegt mein Problem nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2010)

nen gscheider schlüssel und n alter lenker (o.Ä. - falls man keinen lenker hat, den man so foltern möchte) als verlängerung..


----------



## fatz (2. August 2010)

eine ratsche, zumal eine 1/2-zoeller, die du mit der hand kaputtkriegst ist eh fuer die tonne.
fuer gewaltaktionen ala lenker, wasserrohr und co, nimmst allerdings besser einen quergriff


----------



## Hai Leute (3. August 2010)

So nun bin ichs nochmal, ich glaube ich bin zu doof ein Lager auszubauen.
Habe mir nun einen Drehmomentschlüssel bis 110nM geholt. Den auf das max gestellt und versucht das Lager rauszudrehen aber nichts passiert.
Da das Rechte ein Linksgewinde hat habe ich gegen den Uhrzeiger gedreht also entgegengesetzt der Richtung in die der Pfeil auf dem Lager zeigt, das ist ja korrekt wenn das Rad vor mir steht, oder???
Was mach ich denn falsch, drehe ich falsch oder zu schwach? Habe nur Angst, dass irgendwas am Rad kaputt geht.
Ich habe ein SM-BB90 und habe mir dazu den Shimano TL-FC33 geholt, das ist doch soweit auch OK oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. August 2010)

brings zum freunldichen  um die ecke


----------



## Hai Leute (3. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> brings zum freunldichen  um die ecke



Ich habe keinen Netten hier in der Nähe!! Mein Händler hat zu gemacht und die anderen finde ich jetzt nicht gerade so toll. Zudem will ich es auch lernen, wenn mans mal gemacht hat fällt es einem das nächste mal leichter.

Sonst meine Vorgehensweise aber korrekt oder?


----------



## kampfgnom (3. August 2010)

Lösen der Lagerschalen im Drehsinn der Kurbel. Ganz einfach. 
Irgendwas an Deiner Aussage stimmt nicht: "Da das Rechte ein Linksgewinde hat habe ich gegen den Uhrzeiger gedreht also entgegengesetzt der Richtung in die der Pfeil auf dem Lager zeigt". Ein Linksgewinde löst sich bei Drehung im Uhrzeigersinn, deshalb sollte der Pfeil (Beschriftung "tighten"<=>"festziehen") entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn zeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetcher (3. August 2010)

Lager in Fahrtrichtung ausbauen. D.h. rechte Schale mit dem Uhrzeigersinn, Linke Schale gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ausschrauben. 
Manchmal etwas mehr Kraft anwenden und ab gehts...


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

im uebrigen: auf den lagerschalen steht drauf, wie sie raus und reingehen.

wenn's so ned geht, mit wd40/caramba/etc. einweichen und nach 2 tagen wieder probieren.
rahmen mit der loetlampe auf gut 100grad anwaermen (keine angst, so schnell geht alu 
nicht kaputt) und waehrend das lager noch kaelter ist aufdrehen hilft auch. plastikteile in der 
gegend vorher abschrauben.


----------



## Hai Leute (5. August 2010)

Das mim Anwärmen wird glaub bei nem Carbonrahmen nicht ganz so funktionieren. Aber ich habe den Tipp mit dem WD40 von nem Bekannten erhalten der an alten Autos rumschraubt und am nächsten Tag hat es tatsächlich funktioniert auch wenn ich mit meinem kompletten Gewicht draufgestanden bin. Aber ich glaub es kann auch daran liegen, dass im Gewinde absolut kein Fett mehr war. Jetzt wirds mal kräftig gereinigt und gefettet und dann ist das knacken hoffentlich weg!


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Das mim Anwärmen wird glaub bei nem Carbonrahmen nicht ganz so funktionieren.


uups! nur wenn du ihn nimmer brauchst 


> Aber ich glaub es kann auch daran liegen, dass im Gewinde absolut kein Fett mehr war.


nicht nur "kann"....


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> plastikteile in der
> gegend vorher abschrauben.



carbon...




fatz schrieb:


> uups!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## schnarchsack (20. August 2010)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,

seit 14 Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines âCUBE AMS 125 Trailâ (BJ 2010)!

Ich bin mit dem Rad bisher ca. 250km gefahren und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Alles funzt super (keine KnarzgerÃ¤usche) und da will ich mal hoffen, dass das so bleibt.

Nun hab ich im Vorfeld in Euren (jetzt auch meinem) thread immer mal mitgelesen - auch in dem einen oder anderen benachbarten CUBE-thread.
Insbesondere hat mich das âheiÃeâ Thema âAusgeschlagene DÃ¤mpferbuchsen / Verschlissene Industrielager am Hinterbauâ interessiert.
Ein Bissel wird mir da schon Angst, wenn ich so posts lese, wo manche Leute zweimal im Jahr diesen ganzen Kram erneuern mÃ¼ssen. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich solche negativen Erfahrungen nicht machen werde. Das ein Wechsels z.B. aller 2 Jahre oder - was weis ich â aller 10000km notwendig ist, halte ich schon fÃ¼r normal. SchlieÃlich sind es VerschleiÃteile, die auch noch ânicht-artgerechtâ verwendet werden.

Um fÃ¼r diesen mÃ¶glichen Fall gewappnet zu sein wÃ¼rde ich mir gerne einen kompletten Satz der erforderlichen Buchen/Kugellager/Bolzen/... (was braucht man noch?) auf âVorratâ hinlegen.
Wenn man nÃ¤mlich plÃ¶tzlich vor dem Problem steht, hat man mÃ¶glicherweise mit âBeschaffungsproblemenâ zu kÃ¤mpfen und kann ewig nicht Biken (es sei denn mit OhrenschÃ¼tzern, um das Knarzen nicht zu hÃ¶ren).

Daher meine Fragen in die Runde:
Kann mir jemand von Euch freundlicherweise mitteilen, was man dafÃ¼r tatsÃ¤chlich alles benÃ¶tigt bei dem aktuellen 2010er AMS 125:

Wie viele Teile von jeder Sorte,
nach MÃ¶glichkeit mit der konkreten Bezeichnung der einzelnen Industrielager, Buchsen, Bolzen, ...
Wo kann man so ein Komplettset preisgÃ¼nstig bekommen,
Wo kann man die Industrielager preisgÃ¼nstig bekommen,
Ãber eine kompetente Info/Mitteilung von Euch wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen. MÃ¶glicherweise wurde darÃ¼ber hier schon mal irgendwo geschrieben â ich gebe zu, ich bin etwas faul, danach zu suchen â vielleicht hat sich ja auch was geÃ¤ndert gegenÃ¼ber Ã¤lteren Modellen.

Danke fÃ¼r die MÃ¼he!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FOXX81 (20. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
erinnert Ihr Euch noch an mich  
Am 12. Juli 2010 hatte ich mein AMS 100 HPC wegen dem Knarren im Hauptlager beim Händler zur Abholung durch Cube abgegeben und ihr werdet es kaum glauben..es ist gestern wieder beim Händler eingetroffen  Ich kann es also am WE wieder mein Eigen nennen. 
Laut ersten Erkenntnissen / Testfahrten vom Händler wäre das knarren weg; fragt sich allerdings wie lange??? Es wurde auch laut Schein nur das Hauptlager getauscht. 2010 Teamline Rahmen ist der Selbe.
Nun gut; ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, da ich ja nicht der Einzige mit diesen Problemen bin/war.
Möchte mich noch einmal bei meinem Händler bedanken für das kostenfreie Leihbike und den guten Service!! -> Darf man hier Schleichwerbung machen? Hehe 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Hai Leute (23. August 2010)

Na da gratuliere ich dir. Ich habe nun ein neues Tretlager eingebaut und die erste kleine Fahrt hat sich vielversprechend angehört bzw. man hat nicht gehört.
Nun werde ich es mal diese Woche auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und hoffen, dass es das war.
Noch ne Frage an HPC-Fahrer, kann ich mit dem auch steinigere Trails fahren oder ist das nicht gut fürs Unterrohr und wie siehts mit so steinigen Wegen in den Alpen aus? Irgendwie hab ich da beim Carbon immernoch so meine Bedenken.


----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich da beim Carbon immernoch so meine Bedenken.


mit einem vernuenftigen steinschlagschutz sollt's gehen. weiss aber nicht was 
du da standardmaessig schon drauf hast. kommt halt auch drauf an, wie du 
faehrst. bei mir hab ich da arge bedenken.
aber das ist jetzt hier wirklich ot.....


----------



## 8november2002 (1. September 2010)

Mein AMS 100 hat seit kurzem das Problem, dass ab tempo 40 bergab der Hinterbau laut vibriert. Die Lager fühlen sich noch gut an nur im Dämpfer ist bei der Du Bushes minimal spiel. Kann es davon schon kommen? Das vibrieren ist ähnlich wie beim bremsen mit verglaster Bremse nur dass es ohne zu bremsen kommt und auch sehr laut ist. Auf Asphalt tritt es nicht auf, nur im Gelände. Schrauben und Kassette sind alle fest.
MfG Thomas


----------



## Hai Leute (5. September 2010)

So nun habe ich ca. 100km mit dem neuen Lager zurück gelegt und es fängt nun schon wieder an zu knacken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. September 2010)

wie hast dues eingebaut?


----------



## Hai Leute (5. September 2010)

Nach Anleitung von Shimano mit Berücksichtigung des Drehmomentes.


----------



## zarea (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

vor vielen Wochen ist mir ein Lager vom Hinterbau kaputt gegangen. Da fehlte dann so ein Zwischenstück, das zwischen die Rahmenteile kommt. Festschrauben war nicht, Rahmenteile hatten unheimlich Spiel gehabt.

Ich direkt zum Händler. Und nachdem er es zwei Wochen lang verpennt hat, dauert seine Bestellung der Ersatzteile nun auch schon drei Wochen. (sagt er )

Gibt es da, in Sachen Ersatzlager, irgend welche Lieferprobleme, cubeseitig? Er meinte auch, dass es vielleicht an den Messen liegen könnte. 

Ist ein AMS100 von 2009.


----------



## schnarchsack (10. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> ... Gibt es da, in Sachen Ersatzlager, irgend welche Lieferprobleme, cubeseitig?...



Ja so ist es leider!! Ich habe darüber auch erfahren, als Sportfreunde ähnliche Beschaffungsprobleme über unseren lokalen Händler hatten (über 4 Wochen Wartezeit und die Teile waren immer noch nicht da!!!). Ich selber bin zum Glück noch nicht betroffen (mein AMS 125 Trail ist erst ca. 2 Monate alt).

Unser Händler meinte dazu sinngermäß, dass die ganze Servicestrecke bei Cube wahrscheinlich total überlastet ist (zu wenige überforderte Leute, keine Lagerhaltung, schlechte Logistik). - Es muss halt irgendwo gespart werden, wenn man technisch hochwertige Räder preisgünstig anbieten will. Erstmal die Kunden mit niedrigen Preisen anlocken und bei Problemen dann im Regen stehen lassen!

Es gibt auf Grund dessen viele verärgerte CUBE-Fahrer.

Mein Händler meinte dazu, dass er und einige seiner Kollegen u.a. auf Grund dieser Situation erwägen, die Marke Cube zu verlassen.

ICH HOFFE, EINER VON DEN CUBE-LEUTEN LIEST DAS MAL!! VIELLEICHT GIBTS JA EIN UMDENKEN BEI DENEN, BEVOR IHR RUF VERSAUT IST!!

Soweit mein statement, was Dich sicher nicht erfreuen wird. Es ist aber die bittere Realität!

Wohl dem, der in solchen Fällen ein Ausweichrad ohne diesen ganzen "Hinterbau-Klappersch***" hat!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## zarea (10. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Gefreut hat mich tatsächlich nicht, was Du schriebst. 



schnarchsack schrieb:


> Ich selber bin zum Glück noch nicht betroffen (mein AMS 125 Trail ist erst ca. 2 Monate alt).


DA würde ich sagen: Bestell doch schon mal! 

Meins ist erst ein Jahr alt und gerade mal 3,5 Tkm runter, das erscheint mir nicht gerade viel.




schnarchsack schrieb:


> Wohl dem, der in solchen Fällen ein Ausweichrad ohne diesen ganzen "Hinterbau-Klappersch***" hat!


Sag ich schon lange. Man braucht einfach wenigstens ein Fahrrad, das mit Baumarktteilen funktioniert. Die sind immer verfügbar und lassen sich leicht verbauen. Es fällt irgendwie auf, dass immer die teuren Bikes kaputt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Oktober 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir wartet da schon seit über 2 Monaten auf den Hauptlagerbolzen!
Ist leider kein Einzelfall. Bei einem anderen Cube-Händler brachte auch keine Besserung. Sind noch nicht mal in der Lage Bestellung aufzunehmen oder haben es anscheinend nicht mehr nötig. Servicewüste Deutschland.


----------



## schnarchsack (10. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> ... DA würde ich sagen: Bestell doch schon mal! ...



Hab ich schon!


----------



## zarea (15. Oktober 2010)

Nun ist das Lager gekommen und das Bike wieder fit. Vier Wochen hat es gedauert, nun ist es wieder gut.


----------



## visualjunkie (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Thread besteht schon seit 5 Jahren. Wie kann es denn sein, dass es nach 5 (!!!) immer noch Kunden gibt, die über defekte Lager klagen? 
Es ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel, dass Cube so eine schlechte Qualität und so einen schlechten Service bietet und sich wirklich nichts ändert!


----------



## beuze1 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin von der Qualität der Cube Bikes auch enttäuscht 
dazu kommt das der Örtliche Cube Händler nur im Verkauf gut ist 
aber Service in dem übervollen Laden eher nicht existent da nicht einmal
eine Werkstatt vorhanden.Die Ersatzteil Versorgung kannste vergessen und man/frau tut gut daran, sich ein gewisses handwerkliches Geschick anzueignen.
Und wann war denn hier zum letzten mal eine Stellungnahme von CUBE BIKES
zu lesen. Die haben es anscheinend nicht mehr nötig,
mein nächstes Bike wird kein Cube mehr sein!


----------



## xerto (16. Oktober 2010)

Also ich verstehe ja Euren Frust muss aber mal unser Leblingsspielzeug in Schutz nehmen.

Ich besitze drei Cubes: Stereo, Race und Agree und fahre ca. 10.000 km pro Jahr.

In unserer MTB-Gruppe mit ca. 40 Mitglieder ist vom Canondale bis Ghost oder Rotwild, usw, alles vertreten.
Mal ein Beispiel zu Ghost: Kaufdatum 09/09. Bisher :
Rahmenbruch
2 mal neue Gabel
1 neues federbein.

Das Bike kostete vor einem Jahr über 3.000 Euro.

Das das Stereo, das ja bekanntermassen über ein sehr aufwendiges Federungssystem verfügt, aufwendiger zu warten ist, ist naheliegend. Dafür habe ich den genuss einer Superfederung

Mein Race HT ist praktisch wartungsfrei und hält schon seit 3 Jahren und 15.000 Km ohne PROBLEME und Aufwand.

Außerdem wenn Ihr wisst, und das gilt ja auch für mich, das hier Probleme mit der Ersatzteilversorgung auftreten können, lege ich mir einen Lagersatz für 150 Euro in den Keller und habe keine Sorgen mehr, oder?

Mit Beuze bin ich absolut einer Meinung das MTB`ler sich einen gewissen Schrauberlevel zulegen müssen, um sich selber helfen zu können. Und das gilt für alle Marken. Ich habe noch keinen vernünftigen Fahrradhändler gefunden und das ist für den Großraum Frankfurt am Main verwunderlich.

Lest doch mal im Forum z.B. bei Canyon. Die haben alle auch Sorgen mit Ihren Bikes.

Jede Liebe bedarf der Pflege 

Also Kette rechts und ein bißchen mit Weitblick handeln, dann geht es schon.


----------



## zarea (16. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit,

das die Händler ihr Augenmerk aufs Verkaufen legen, liegt wohl auch an dem Verhalten ihrer Kunden. Ich war ja nun ein paar Mal da, er verkauft hauptsächlich sehr billige Fahrräder. Und so wie die Kunden aussahen, war das Fahrrad für eine Schönwetterfahrt ins Grüne, den Rest des Jahres steht es im Keller. So halten die Bikes natürlich ewig. 

Das sich so ein Händler nicht alles aufs Lager legt, kann ich auch verstehen. Es  gibt soooo viele verschiedene Teile, keines passt zusammen und nächstes Jahr gibt wieder Neue, da bleibt nur bestellen. 
Allerdings sollte ein Verschleißteil, und Lager zähle ich dazu, bisschen flotter zu beschaffen sein.

Übrigens habe ich auch bei der gleichen Aktion meine Gabel einschicken lassen, der Poplock oder Lokout (oder so) ging nicht mehr.
Gabel ausbauen, zu Rockshox schicken, zerlegen, reinigen/reparieren, wieder zusammen bauen, und zum Händler zurück schicken, hat zwei Wochen gedauert.

Kleinteil aus dem Cube-Regal nehmen und verschicken, dauerte vier Wochen.
Kommt das nur mir komisch vor? 

Ansonsten bin ich ja mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden. Nur diese ewige Warterei bei den Händlern (die ja bestimmt nicht von Cube ausgebildet werden.), bei allen Teilen, geht mir manchmal auf den Sa... .  
Ich wollte ja nur mal wissen, ob es dieses Mal am Händler liegt oder nicht. Für die Bremsbeläge hat er letztes Mal drei Wochen gebraucht. Und das war schon schnell, hab schon Mal  6Wochen gehabt. *kopfschüttel* Da bleibt fast nur Internet und selber schrauben.

Also liebe Leut´, Kopf hoch und ride on.


----------



## norman68 (16. Oktober 2010)

visualjunkie schrieb:


> Dieser Thread besteht schon seit 5 Jahren. Wie kann es denn sein, dass es nach 5 (!!!) immer noch Kunden gibt, die über defekte Lager klagen?
> Es ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel, dass Cube so eine schlechte Qualität und so einen schlechten Service bietet und sich wirklich nichts ändert!



Wenn du dich mal in dem MTB Bereich durch alle möglichen Fully Threads durchliest würdest du merken das es an fast jedem Fully irgend wann kaputte Lager gibt. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Weshalb dieser Thread hier entstanden ist war aber ein anderer. Dort waren schon am Anfang sehr schnell Lager kaputt da falsche oder schlechte Quali der Bolzen verbaut waren. Dies ist aber seit langen nicht mehr der Fall. Was hier nun meist noch geschrieben wird ist das die Lieferbarkeit sehr schlecht ist von seitens Cube. Das mag wohl stimmen wenn man auf original Ersatzteile zurück greifen will/muß. Ich muß an meinem AMS Pro 2005 ca. alle 6500 km den Lagersatz komplett Tauschen. Doch kauf ich die Lager selber nicht bei Cube sondern kauf ich die im Lagershop. Hab es mit SKF und Noname versucht. Haben beide fast die selbe Lebensdauer erreicht. Der einzige Unterschied war nur das die Noname einen Bruchteil der SKF-Lager gekostet haben.


----------



## visualjunkie (16. Oktober 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mal in dem MTB Bereich durch alle möglichen Fully Threads durchliest würdest du merken das es an fast jedem Fully irgend wann kaputte Lager gibt. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. ..... Hab es mit SKF und Noname versucht. Haben beide fast die selbe Lebensdauer erreicht. Der einzige Unterschied war nur das die Noname einen Bruchteil der SKF-Lager gekostet haben.



Klar, da hast Du recht. Die Technik ist halt kompliziert, so sind halt Ausfälle zu erwarten. 
Kannst Du mir bitte die genaue Spezifikation Deiner Ersatzlager nennen? Ich würde mich gerne nach Alternativen umschauen.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (16. Oktober 2010)

visualjunkie schrieb:


> Klar, da hast Du recht. Die Technik ist halt kompliziert, so sind halt Ausfälle zu erwarten.
> Kannst Du mir bitte die genaue Spezifikation Deiner Ersatzlager nennen? Ich würde mich gerne nach Alternativen umschauen.
> Danke!



Was hast du für ein Bike, was hat es für ein Baujahr. Denn beim AMS ist nicht immer alles gleich.

Aber mit der Suchfunktion solltest du die Nummer der bei dir (wenn es denn ein AMS ist) verbauten Lager sehr schnell finden. Denn diese wurde hier in dem Thread und in einigen anderen alle schon genannt. Auch was man brauch um die alten Aus und die neuen Einbauen zu Können.
Shop Adressen sind dort dann zu 90% auch immer gleich dabei.


----------



## schnarchsack (23. Oktober 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> ... Doch kauf ich die Lager selber nicht bei Cube sondern kauf ich die im Lagershop. ...



... interessantes Thema, auf das ich hier auch nochmal kurz mit folgendem Hinweis eingehen möchte:

Mein Rad ist ja erst 3 Monate alt (ca. 1500km) und ich hab zum Glück noch keine Lagerprobleme. Da ich aber bereits vor meinem Kauf hier davon gelesen hatte, habe ich auch beschlossen, mir einen Satz Lager auf Vorrat hinzulegen, um im Fall der Fälle schnell reagieren zu können.

Die erste Frage ging daher an meinen Händler - ob er diese Lager besorgen könne. Er hat mir dann sein Leid mit über die lange Beschaffungszeit geklagt.

Darauf hin habe ich mich selber umgeschaut: die verbauten Lagertypen u. Anzahlen hier im Forum ausfindig gemacht und bei den einschlägigen Internet-Shops: (z.B. http://www.dswaelzlager.de/) gesucht und dabei herausgefunden, dass ich selber die Lager sehr schnell auf diese Weise beschaffen könnte.

Mit dieser Info bin ich dann zum Händler und der teilte mir aber mit, dass er während der Garantiezeit nur diejenigen Lager einbauen würde, die er original von Cube bekommt, sonst könnte es Probleme mit der weiteren Gewährleistung geben.

Also hab ich wohl oder übel den Lagersatz beim Händler in Auftrag gegeben.

ABER ES KANN DOCH NICHT SEIN, DASS MAN DA BEI CUBE SO EWIG BRAUCHT, UM DIE DINGER (BILLIGE MASSENWARE AUS CHINA!!) ZU VERSCHICKEN?!?! 


Ansonsten gebe ich vielen weiteren Meinungen meiner Vorredner recht:

Bei allen Fully-Marken - und das ist definitiv so!!! - gibts irgendwann Probleme mit den Industrielagern. Diese Information hab ich von mehreren befreundeten Bikern, die auf anderen Marken unterwegs sind.

Weiterhin sollte man auch nicht dem Irrglauben erliegen, dass man, wenn man mehr Geld fürs Rad ausgibt auch was Besseres/Stabileres/Langlebigeres bekommt: Ich hab neulich auf ner gemeinsamen Tour nen Fahrer eines 8000-Specialized-Carbon-Fullys getroffen, der während der Tour aufgeben musste, weil sich eine der Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt gelöst hatte und anfinf, den Rahmen am Tretlager zu zermalmen. Keiner der Leute in der Gruppe konnte ihm helfen, da die Torx-Schraube so klever angeordnet ist, dass man erst die komplette Kurbelgarnitur hätte abziehen müssen, was bei dem Specialized-Spezial-Sondermüll-Tretlager nicht mal eben unterwegs zu machen war ...
Ich will damit sagen: Ein absolutes "Sorglos-Fully" wirds nicht geben!!

Man sollte sich eine gewisse Schrauber-Fähigkeit aneignen - aber das kann und will halt nicht jeder. Ich könnte es vielleicht schon aber während der Garantiezeit bin ich etwas vorsichtig, was das Selberschrauben angeht.

So ein Fully (man kann es auch Liebe nennen) bedarf einfach viel mehr Pflege/Wartungsaufwand als ein Hardtail.

Ich fahre übrigens ein AMS 125 Trail BJ. 2010 - Falls einer dazu die Lagertypen wissen will, dem könnte ich helfen.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Walli1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich möchte bitte die Lagertypen wissen! Danke Dir!


----------



## schnarchsack (24. Oktober 2010)

@walli1:
Also ich zitiere hier mal die Infos, die ich hauptsÃ¤chlich vom Sportfreund "linkespurfahrer" aus dem benachbarten "AMS 125"-thread erhalten habe (kannste dort nachlesen):

*Hauptschwingenlager:*
2 StÃ¼ck *61803 - 2RS1 *von SKF - hier unbedingt hochwertige Lager!
Beim Hauptschwingenlager sitzt auf jeder Seite ein Lager, also insgesamt 2.

*Horst-Link:*
4 StÃ¼ck *688 - 2RS*
Bei den Horst Links sind auf jeder Seite zwei Lager. Die sitzen nebeneinander. Insgesamt 4.

*Sitzstrebe/ Umlenkhebel:*
2 StÃ¼ck *698 - 2RS*
Von Sitzstrebe zu Umlenkhebel ist es auf jeder Seite nur ein Lager. Das Lager sitzt hier jeweils im Drehpunkt der Sitzstrebe und wird von auÃen eingepresst, und nach auÃen hin entfernt. Insgesamt 2.

*Umlenkhebel/ Hauptrahmen:*
4 StÃ¼ck *61800 - 2RS(1)* von SKF
Am Drehpunkt von Umlenkhebel zum Hauptrahmen sitzen auf einer Achse an beiden Enden je zwei Lager. Insgesamt 4.

wenns geht, nehme hochwertige Lager, wie von SKF, INA, FAG, SKA. Also wenn die einzelnen Lager von diesen Herstellern geliefert werden.

von hier habe ich die Lager - brutto etwa 60 â¬ fÃ¼r meinen Rahmen bezogen:
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/index.php

einen Schraubensatz findest Du hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...s-ab-2007.html

Zusammen etwa 90â¬.

Von CUBE kann man Ã¼bern HÃ¤ndler einen Satz Schrauben und Lager zum Ã¤hnlichen Tarif beziehen ... allerdings kannst Du die Lager da nicht aussuchen ...

(Ende des Zitates)

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## motorsportfreak (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht das ganze für einen 2010 AMS-Pro Rahmen aus??

100mm Federweg?

Danke im Voraus, für die Hilfe!

Gruss Sascha


----------



## schnarchsack (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage kann ich Dir nicht 100%ig beantworten. Aber nach dem, was ich so mitbekommen habe, müssten es die gleichen Lagertypen sein - bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wegen dem AMS Pro 2010 würde ich erst mal schauen wie viel Lager verbaut sind. Beim AMS Pro 2005 sind einige Lager weniger wie bei AMS 125 verbaut.


----------



## motorsportfreak (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab jetzt über meinen Händler alle Ersatzteile bei Cube bestellen lassen!

Mal schauen, was kommt........


----------



## Walli1 (26. Oktober 2010)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> @walli1:
> 
> 
> MfG schnarchsack



Super, Schnarchsack. Vielen Dank!


----------



## motorsportfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gewöhnt Euch ab 2010 an andere Preise, das komplette Set im EK über 120,- Euronen!

Original Cube mit allen Teilen!

Stolzer Preis!


----------



## motorsportfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

hab jetzt die LagersÃ¤tze von Cube!

Hab nun 135,-â¬ abgedrÃ¼ckt bei fast 128,-â¬ EK, hab die Rechnung gesehen!

Finde das Wucher und viel Geld als Reserve!!

Ist in folgende Pakete aufgeteilt:

Horstlink komplett 10300  40,-

Hauptschwingenlager komplett 10304  40,-

Schwinge oben komplett 10308  55,-

Die Zahlen sind die Cube Teilenummern, falls jemand mal was benotigt!

Passt alles bei AMS 100, 125 von 2007 bis 2010 und XMS 2010!

Noch mal Cube, na ja.......

Gruss


----------



## norman68 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hättest dir die Lager nicht bei Cube sondern in einem Lagershop gekauft wär es um ein vielfaches billiger gewesen. Die Bolzen und Schrauben was wohl beim Cubesatz dabei sind (sind sie das auch?) hab ich bei meinem bis jetzt noch nie gebraucht trotz dem dritten Lagerwechsel (ca alle 6,5tkm) mittlerweile.


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Oktober 2010)

Die selbst gekauften Lager baut einem nur sinnloser weise kein Händler während der Garantiezeit ein. 
Bekommt man das also nicht selbst hin, bleibt einem nur der Griff zum Originalteil, wie beim Auto auch...


----------



## motorsportfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Hättest dir die Lager nicht bei Cube sondern in einem Lagershop gekauft wär es um ein vielfaches billiger gewesen. Die Bolzen und Schrauben was wohl beim Cubesatz dabei sind (sind sie das auch?) hab ich bei meinem bis jetzt noch nie gebraucht trotz dem dritten Lagerwechsel (ca alle 6,5tkm) mittlerweile.



Hi Norman68,
.
habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber man hört immer wieder von Schrauben, etc, die sich nicht lösen lassen oder beschädigt werden, deshalb hatte ich mich umentschieden, zumal irgenwo in dem Fred steht, so ca 90,- bei Cube, was wohl anscheinend Jahre her ist!

Bin immernoch geschockt von dem Wucher trotz EK!

aber wer bestellt, der bezahlt...

Immerhin sind wirklich ALLE Teile in den Sets drin!

Mal sehen, ob ich sie benötige....


----------



## norman68 (27. Oktober 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Die selbst gekauften Lager baut einem nur sinnloser weise kein Händler während der Garantiezeit ein.
> Bekommt man das also nicht selbst hin, bleibt einem nur der Griff zum Originalteil, wie beim Auto auch...



In der Garantiezeit sollten aber bei den meisten normalen Biker keine Lagerschäden mehr Auftreten und da die Lager ja so wie so nicht als Garantieteil gerechnet werden warum dann nicht selber Einbauen. Ich fahr das AMS Pro seit April 2005 und das hat nun ca. 20tkm auf dem Tacho. Da ich aber noch 3 ander Bikes sehr regelmäßig fahre wird das hier nicht mehr so viel gefahren. Wenn ich bei mir sehe das die Lager, egal ob SKF oder Noname Billigelager für nicht mal 1 Euro das Stück, immer ca. 6500 km gehalten haben und das wo bei jedem Wetter gefahren wird. Warum dann so einen teueren Satz kaufen.


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei mir sehe das die Lager, egal ob SKF oder Noname Billigelager für nicht mal 1 Euro das Stück, immer ca. 6500 km gehalten haben und das wo bei jedem Wetter gefahren wird. Warum dann so einen teueren Satz kaufen.


eben. ich kann eh nicht verstehen, wieso jemand maschinenbau-normteile bei einem
fahradhersteller kaufen will. die kriegt man woanders besser und billiger und das einbauen
ist jetzt auch nicht so das thema, wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke haende hat. wer
das nicht drauf hat sollte sich aber auch nicht beschweren, wenn er jemand dafuer 
bezahlen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (30. Oktober 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> In der Garantiezeit sollten aber bei den meisten normalen Biker keine Lagerschäden mehr Auftreten ...


Bei mir war es aber in der Garantiezeit. (13Monate und knapp 4Tkm)


norman68 schrieb:


> ... und da die Lager ja so wie so nicht als Garantieteil gerechnet werden ...


Und bezahlt hab ich auch nichts. War dann wohl doch Garantie.


----------



## motorsportfreak (30. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> eben. ich kann eh nicht verstehen, wieso jemand maschinenbau-normteile bei einem
> fahradhersteller kaufen will. die kriegt man woanders besser und billiger und das einbauen
> ist jetzt auch nicht so das thema, wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke haende hat. wer
> das nicht drauf hat sollte sich aber auch nicht beschweren, wenn er jemand dafuer
> bezahlen muss.



Hi,

wusste gar nicht, das die Schrauben, Führungen und Wellen, etc. maschinenbau-normteile sind!

Die Lager,..... das ist klar!

Aber leider haben viele weder eine Drehbank, noch Einzelteilzeichnungen zum anfertigen der Teile ausser den Lagern!

wie war das mit der Beschaffung von einzelnen Kleinteilen?

Wenn Cube dies in Sätzen verkauft, wird es wohl einzeln nicht zu beschaffen sein, vielleicht dauert es deshalb of solange?!

Ich find die Preise trotzdem zu teuer und habe es schon bereut, aber, wer bestellt, der bezahlt!

Wer weiß, für was es später gut ist!

Gut nacht!

Gruss ich


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, das die Schrauben, Führungen und Wellen, etc. maschinenbau-normteile sind!


sorry, ich bin nur ein dumme physiker, der von maschinenbau eigentlich keine ahnung hat.
bis dato dachte ich immer, dass schrauben normteile sind. 

mal ehrlich, den rest hast doch eh schon. warum willst irgendeine welle erneuern? 
ausser sie waere kaputt.


----------



## norman68 (31. Oktober 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wusste gar nicht, das die Schrauben, Führungen und Wellen, etc. maschinenbau-normteile sind!
> 
> ...



Bei mir musste noch keiner der Schrauben weder am Hostlink, der Wippe, am Dämpfer oder die Teile des Hauptlagers getauscht werden und das bei über 20000Km mit dem Bike. Es waren immer nur die Lager an sich selber kaputt also für was braucht man dann eine Drehbank?


----------



## kampfgnom (31. Oktober 2010)

Jupp. Wenn man darauf achtet, dass sich keine Schraube löst und dann ausschlägt bleiben die Lager die einzigen Verschleißteile. Und die sind (dankenswerterweise, das machen andere Firmen anders...) Normteile.


----------



## kampfgnom (31. Oktober 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> ... hab jetzt die Lagersätze von Cube!...



Hallo! Kannst Du die Lagertypen und -zahlen mal zusammenfassen? Die stehen normalerweise auf den Dichtscheiben.


----------



## motorsportfreak (31. Oktober 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Bei mir musste noch keiner der Schrauben weder am Hostlink, der Wippe, am Dämpfer oder die Teile des Hauptlagers getauscht werden und das bei über 20000Km mit dem Bike. Es waren immer nur die Lager an sich selber kaputt also für was braucht man dann eine Drehbank?



Ja, bei Dir. Und was ist mit den allen anderen?

Ich habe keine linke Hände, keine Sorge, will aber Sonntags nicht da stehen und Wochen oder für immer warten, wenn mal ein Innensechskant rund ist oder ausser dem Lager die Welle eingelaufen ist!

Deshalb wollte ich die Sätze, zumal es den Schraubensatz bei H&S nicht mehr gab,/gibt! 

Sonst hätte ich wohl kaum direkt bei Cube bestellt!


----------



## motorsportfreak (31. Oktober 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Hallo! Kannst Du die Lagertypen und -zahlen mal zusammenfassen? Die stehen normalerweise auf den Dichtscheiben.




Habe die Verpackungen noch nicht geöffnet, sorry!

Wie beim AMS 125 wie bereits aufgeführt! 2007 bis 2010


----------



## norman68 (31. Oktober 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> Ja, bei Dir. Und was ist mit den allen anderen?
> 
> ...



Welche all den anderen? Bei denen um was es hier an Anfang (2005) ging waren die Bolzen nicht richtig passend und deshalb waren diese sehr schnell kaputt. Was aber nur 2005 so war und dort auch nur bei einigen. Mein Bike ist aus dieser Zeit doch ich war nie betroffen. Bei denen die Bolzen jetzt kaputt gehen sind zu 99% immer Biker wo mit lockeren Schrauben fahren und das nicht merken. Ich überprüfe bei mir die Schrauben alle paar Wochen mal auf festen Sitz. Im Winter wenn ich mal Zeit haben zerlege ich das Bike, schau mir die Lager an und schraube die Schrauben wieder mit Schraubensicherung fest. So hab ich diese Problem nie gehabt. 

Und die Lager was im AMS, AMS Pro, AMS 125 sind nicht immer die selben. Auch unterscheiden sie sich im Baujahr. Bei manchen Modellen sind zum Beispiel im Horstlink pro Seite 2 Lager verbaut bei den anderen nur eins pro Seite. Also wenn ihr euch nach Lagernummer und Stückzahlen erkundigt immer schön Aufpassen das das Baujahr und das Bike auch stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (1. November 2010)

Dann war ich wohl etwas voreilig.....


----------



## akw (18. Januar 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Welche all den anderen? Bei denen um was es hier an Anfang (2005) ging waren die Bolzen nicht richtig passend und deshalb waren diese sehr schnell kaputt. Was aber nur 2005 so war und dort auch nur bei einigen. Mein Bike ist aus dieser Zeit doch ich war nie betroffen. Bei denen die Bolzen jetzt kaputt gehen sind zu 99% immer Biker wo mit lockeren Schrauben fahren und das nicht merken. Ich überprüfe bei mir die Schrauben alle paar Wochen mal auf festen Sitz. Im Winter wenn ich mal Zeit haben zerlege ich das Bike, schau mir die Lager an und schraube die Schrauben wieder mit Schraubensicherung fest. So hab ich diese Problem nie gehabt.
> 
> Und die Lager was im AMS, AMS Pro, AMS 125 sind nicht immer die selben. Auch unterscheiden sie sich im Baujahr. Bei manchen Modellen sind zum Beispiel im Horstlink pro Seite 2 Lager verbaut bei den anderen nur eins pro Seite. Also wenn ihr euch nach Lagernummer und Stückzahlen erkundigt immer schön Aufpassen das das Baujahr und das Bike auch stimmen.



Hallo,
ich habe ein AMS Pro Baujahr 2006.
Die Lager haben gut 12000 Km gehalten, aber jezt sind Neue dran.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Lager bei einem 2006er Modell verbaut sind?

Scheint sich ja ab 2007 geändert zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## motorsportfreak (18. Januar 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Welche all den anderen? ...Bei denen die Bolzen jetzt kaputt gehen sind zu 99% immer Biker wo mit lockeren Schrauben fahren und das nicht merken. Ich überprüfe bei mir die Schrauben alle paar Wochen mal auf festen Sitz.


 
@norman,

was hälst Du davon:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502532

Ich überprüfe auch die Schrauben regelmäßig mit einem Gedore Drehmomentschlüssel; wenn sie nachgeben, löse ich sie und mach neues Loctide drauf!!

Am Sonntag entdeckt!

Zu Thema passend Baujahr Rahmen,

so passt alles bei AMS 100, 125 von 2007 bis 2010 und XMS 2010!

Laut den original Cube Verpackungen

Horstlink komplett 10300 40,-

Hauptschwingenlager komplett 10304 40,-

Schwinge oben komplett 10308 55,-

Mfg hubi


----------



## tutterchen (12. Februar 2011)

an meinem 2007er sting hatten sich die lager teilweise vollstÃ¤ndig verkrÃ¼melt. die schrauben hatten offensichtlich zum teil bereits haarisse und eine riÃ beim zusammenbau mit drehmomentschlÃ¼ssel ab. also zum hÃ¤ndler damit. dabei stellte sich heraus, daÃ meine hinterbauschwinge einen riÃ auf hÃ¶he des hinteren lagers hatte, also dort wo die beiden streben zusammen gefÃ¼hrt werden. die schwinge wurde ersetzt, den lagersatz (ich habe dann alle wechseln lassen) muÃte ich bezahlen. 40â¬ fÃ¼r die lager sowie 40â¬ lohnkosten. da ich kein floh bin halte ich das nach drei jahren intensiver und auch artgerechter haltung (bis auf den riÃ der schwinge) fÃ¼r typischen verschleiÃ. und ja, trotz regelmÃ¤Ãiger kontrolle und sicherung mit schraubensicherung hat sich auch bei mir schon wÃ¤hrend einer tour ein bolzen herausgedreht.


----------



## Vincy (14. Februar 2011)

Bei H&S gibt es die Cube Lager-/Schraubensätze in verschiedenen Varianten. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/rahmen-zubehoer.html


----------



## motorsportfreak (15. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei H&S gibt es die Cube Lager-/Schraubensätze in verschiedenen Varianten.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/rahmen-zubehoer.html


 

Da bin ich komplett (Umlenkhebel, Hauptlager und Horstlink) für 130,- ja günstig davongekommen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschuli (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo biker-kollegen!

mir war gerade langweilig und daher hab ich mein fritzz wieder auf vordermann gebracht 
mein fritzz, das ich aus einem 2008er rahmen aufgebaut habe, hatte eine intensivbehandlung nötig, da sich bei der karre bereits nach ein paar hundert km die lager am hinterbau in staub  aufgelöst hatten.

ich kenne mich ein wenig in technischer  mechanik und auslegung von wälzlagern aus. umso mehr hat es  mich verwundert, dass von den cube leuten keiner rechnen  kann....

um es kurz zu machen: die wälzlager am hinterbau sind maßlos  unterdimensioniert. allein das gewicht des fahrers bringt die wälzlager  an die grenze ihrer traglast. von dynamischen belastungen infolge  einfedern usw. gar nicht zu sprechen.

die lapidare antwort von cube, "es handele sich  bei den wälzlagern um verschleißteile" grenzt da schon an verarschung...

das wären dann also verschleißteil mit weniger als 500 km lebensdauer...

die einzige alternative sind also gleitlager. bei gleicher baugröße  erreicht man damit eine 10-fach größere belastbarkeit und besonders bei  stoßbelastung sind gleitlager unschlagbar.
inzwischen hab ich die wälzlager am horst-link durch igus buchsen und  einem bronze-röllchen ersetzt. an der vorderen umlenkwippe sind die vier  wälzlager durch zwei gleitbuchsen aus messing getauscht worden.
das ansprechverhalten ist erstklassig und als kleiner nebeneffekt hat sich die steifigkeit des hinterbaus deutlich verbessert.

sollte jemand infos zu den abmessungen der messingbuchsen und der igus buchsen benötigen, schicke ich diese gerne per mail zu (oder ich poste das bildchen). alles was ihr dann noch braucht, ist ein freundlicher mechaniker, der euch die dinger auf der drehbank schnitzt.
das ganze sollte dann nicht mehr als 10 euronen pro buchse kosten und hält dafür ewig. denn bei gleitbuchsen ist absolut schluß mit lagerverschleiß (ein wenig fett darf's dann auch noch sein)

und noch was: wälzlager kauft man nicht bei ebay, cube, H&S oder wie die alle heißen.
sollte jemand mangels verfügbarer gleitlager wieder wälzlager einbauen müssen, rate ich zu FAG, SKF oderf NSK. alles andere ist schrott aus dem asia-laden, glaubt mir!

und ein wälzlager der dimension 10x19x5 (61800) kostet von SKF keine 5 ...

ciao
t.


----------



## jokomen (19. Februar 2011)

tschuli schrieb:


> H
> um es kurz zu machen: die wälzlager am hinterbau sind maßlos  unterdimensioniert. allein das gewicht des fahrers bringt die wälzlager  an die grenze ihrer traglast. von dynamischen belastungen infolge  einfedern usw. gar nicht zu sprechen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Solch eingebaute Futzellager taugen überhaupt nix. Bevor die Flugrost ansetzen sind die bei mir auch schon zerbröselt.

Dann mache doch mal ein Bild davon und stelle die Abmessungen der Gleitlager / Buchsen / Bezugsquelle mal hier rein.


----------



## tschuli (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,
ich hab mal schnell eine skizze erstellt, die du bei meinen fotos findest (sketch-messingbuchsen).
die maße betreffen das 2008er cube fritzz. 
...und natürlich hafte ich nicht dafür, falls das jemand hier nachbaut und damit ins gemüse fährt...

zum horst-link:
- die obere buchse auf der skizze ist für den horst link. diese wird zwei mal benötigt. dazu brauchst du noch 4 stück gfm1416-06 von Igus (www.igus.de).
die bohrung in der buchse sollte durchmesser 8 und toleranz H7 aufweisen (wird einfach mit einer reibahle gefertigt). 
der aussendurchmesser der buchse kann ebenfalls mit toleranz h7 gefertigt werden.
der 1 mm breite bund an der buchse gleicht die differenz zwischen der breite des gabelkopfs an der unteren und dem lagerauge an der oberen hinterbaustrebe aus.  

bei den bildern findest du dann auch die eingebaute messingbuchse mit den igus lagern. ich denke das ist selbsterklärend... (Igus f. Horst-Link.JPG; horst-link.jpg)
----
zur lagerung des umlenkhebels an der sattelstütze:
hier habe ich die vier wälzlager die im lagergehäuse eingebaut waren durch zwei messingbuchsen ersetzt. die originalwelle und die befestigungsschauben für den umlenkhebel bleiben wie gehabt.
der innendurchmesser der buchsen ist hier 10 mm mit toleranz H7; die bohrung sollte an beiden seiten etwa o,5 mm tief mit 90° angesenkt werden. 
der aussendurchmesser der buchsen beträgt 19 mm mit toleranz h7. 
der schmale bund mit 0,5 mm breite dient als axiale anlauffläche für den umlenkhebel. unter umständen muss der bund in nacharbeit noch dünner gemacht werden, falls nach dem zusammenbau zu wenig axialspiel vorhanden ist. das hängt immer von der tatsächlichen breite des lagergehäuses ab. 
die innen und aussen gefetteten lagerbuchsen werden mit leichten schlägen mit dem gummihammer in das lagergehäuse getrieben. wenn es zu schwer geht, stimmt der aussendurchmesser nicht. 
vor und nach dem zusammenbau prüfen, das sich die welle leichtgängig in den buchsen dreht. 
----
ausserdem habe ich die oberen dämpfebuchsen noch verstärkt, da die originalschraube recht schwachbrüstig ist. die schraube hatte sich bereits verbogen...

hierzu wurden die dämpferbuchsen von 8 mm auf 10 mm aufgebohrt (toleranz H7) und eine edelstahlhülse mit aussen 10 und innen 8 mm durchmesser sowie einer länge von 55 mm eingesetzt.
der biegewiderstand mit der 10 mm hülse verdoppelt sich nahezu gegenüber der 8mm dämpferschraube, da das widerstandsmoment mit der dritten potenz zum durchmesser zunimmt (10³ = 1000; 8³ = 512)

alle anderen lager scheinen derzeit noch(!) in ordnung zu sein. weshalb ich da bisher nix gemacht habe

wenn noch fragen, bitte melden 

ciao aus salzburg
t.


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

hat grad mal wer die lagerbezeichnung des hauptlagers vom 06er stereo?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> hat grad mal wer die lagerbezeichnung des hauptlagers vom 06er stereo?


Ich Tip mal das 2006 und 2008 gleich sind .
Bezeichnung:HK1414RS L271 Nadellagerhülse fürs Hauptlager,beim 2008 Stereo.Vieleicht hilft es dir weiter.Gruss


----------



## schnarchsack (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Cube-Gemeinde,

ich will mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Zur Erinnerung: Ich hatte mir das AMS125 Trail BJ. 2010 Anfang August 2010 zugelegt und hier auch schon ab und zu mal was geschrieben.

Inzwischen habe auch ich mir einen kompletten Satz sämtlicher Industrielager sowie Bolzen, Schrauben usw. über meinen Händler von Cube organisiert. Hat alles in allem 150,- gekostet. Es ist alles in 3 Beutelchen verpackt. (Wenn jemand weitere Einzelheiten wissen will, dann bitte fragen!)

Momentan benötige ich noch keine dieser Ersatzteile. Aber - wie man hier häufig liest - kommt der Ernstfall ja häufig schneller als man denkt.

Dafür fehlt mir momentan nur noch eine entsprechende Anleitung o.ä., um die notwendigen Arbeiten für den Lagerwechsel in der richtigen Reihenfolge ausführen zu können.

Ich bilde mir ein, hier mal irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass es eine solche Anleitung gibt. Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon mal gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.

Daher die Frage: Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, wo finde ich so ne Anleitung (nach Möglichkeit bezogen auf das AMS125)?

Vielen Dank vorab!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## LegendBMX (23. Februar 2011)

Wie kommt eine Firma eigentlich auf diese ´´Bescheuerte Idee´´ die schrauben---man beachte einen Sack voll Schrauben ---in Taiwan zu Ordern???

Ja verdammt noch mal - gibt es keine einzige Schraubenfirma in DEUTSCHLAND die diese Schrauben ebenso herstellen kann??????
Schrauben Fuchs,Würth,Wuro,Fischer-------sind die etwa alle Pleite??????

Muß man so ein PAAR Schrauben per Schiff hierher befördern??


Absolutes Unverständniss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kampfgnom (24. Februar 2011)

LegendBMX schrieb:


> Wie kommt eine Firma eigentlich auf diese ´´Bescheuerte Idee´´ die schrauben---man beachte einen Sack voll Schrauben ---in Taiwan zu Ordern???


Der Preis, der Preis... 
Mittlerweile kommen rund 60-80% aller Schrauben aus Fernost. Hiesige Schraubenhersteller rufen bei Massenteilen leider dreifach so hohe Preise auf. Bei Sonderdrehteilen sieht es nicht besser aus.



LegendBMX schrieb:


> Ja verdammt noch mal - gibt es keine einzige Schraubenfirma in DEUTSCHLAND die diese Schrauben ebenso herstellen kann??????


Sicher gibt es die. Wir beziehen viele Schrauben z.B. aus der Eifel...



LegendBMX schrieb:


> ...Würth... sind die etwa alle Pleite??????...


Nein, aber Würth ist kein Hersteller, sondern Händler. Wie auch Keller und Kalmbach und diverse bekannte 'Größen'.
Wenn Du Würth-Schrauben kaufst kommen die zu guten Teilen auch aus Fernost (ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass Du irgendwelche Sonderschrauben in Kleinmengen kaufst, die kommen noch oft aus D).


----------



## motorsportfreak (24. Februar 2011)

Wer redet denn immer nur von Schrauben?

Alle, die die Lager mal zerlegt gesehen haben, merken (oder sollten) das da einige Sonderdrehteile dabei sind und in der Regel zwei Schrauben, die es auch nicht alla M8x15 8.8 von der Stange gibt!

Die Lager sind klar, die gibt es einzeln auch besser und billiger....

Aber das o.g. eben nicht, es sei den man hat ne Drehbank mit vielen Werkzeugen und Messeinrichtungen um z.b. Feingewinde oder Oberflächengüten wie H.. dazustellen!

An alle, die es besser können (und wissen), versuchts mit ner Feile...
Nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## tschuli (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo cube geschädigte!

hab mir den spass gemacht und den umlenkhebel meines 2008er fritzz nachgerechnet.
obwohl ich aus praktischer erfahrung schon wußte, dass die lager der belastung nicht standhalten, hab ich trotzdem nicht schlecht gestaunt...

am umlenkhebel waren original 4 stück wälzlager der größe 61800 verbaut. die statische traglast der vier lager (und nur diese zählt!) beträgt zusammen 2340 N (und das auch nur, wenn skf lager verwendet werden).
wird nun das hinterrad mit 500N belastet (das ist bei 80 kg fahrergewicht durchaus realistisch), ergibt sich bereits im stillstand eine lagerbelastung von 1856N (also bereits 80% auslastung).
beim fahren im gelände liegt die belastung weit über der möglichen traglast der lager. das fritzz taugt also nur für's wohnzimmer...

wen's interessiert - die berechung hab ich zu meinen fotos gelegt.

ciao
t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (25. Februar 2011)

Hey,

was "sagen" denn die Lager, wenn man diese mit dem von CUBE angegebenen Maximalgewicht von 115 kg belastet ? 

Kann man dann bestimmt nur fahren, wenn am Rucksack zusätzlich ein Heißluftballon eingeklinkt ist.


----------



## motorsportfreak (25. Februar 2011)

Hi tschuli,

Respekt, das ist doch mal was genaues!!

Fragt man sich nur, wie die Entwicklungsingenieure bei Cube rechnen......


----------



## TeamAlter (25. Februar 2011)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fragt man sich nur, wie die Entwicklungsingenieure bei Cube rechnen......



Wäre mal sehr interessant wenn diese sich hier auch mal melden und ihre Berechnungsansätze posten würden.


----------



## schnarchsack (25. Februar 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Wäre mal sehr interessant wenn diese sich hier auch mal melden und ihre Berechnungsansätze posten würden.



Du glaubst wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann?

Die machen sich nicht mal die Mühe und lesen hier mit - möchte ich behaupten!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## CoAXx (25. Februar 2011)

@tschuli
Super Arbeit, gut dies von einem Fachmann zu hören!


@schnarchsack
Nicht 2010er, aber evtl. was für dich?? Arbeit von RobGonzoo Siehe auch dessen Fotoalbum!



Ich selbst habe ein 2006er Cube Sting in grün und das Teil finde ich so schön, dass ich es möglichst lang erhalten möchte. Bei meinem alten Cube Airmatic hat es die ganze Kettenstrebe beschädigt als das Lager kaputt ging. Das würde ich gerne vermeiden, schließlich erhalte ich keine Ersatzteile mehr in grün.

Nun würde ich mir sehr gerne gute Lagerteile besorgen (egal wie teuer). Ich stehe dabei aber quasi bei null ;-). Evtl kann mir jemand helfen? Vermutlich entspricht es dem Stereo 2006. (Aber achtung: Ab 2008 gab es Änderungen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)


----------



## fatz (25. Februar 2011)

@CoAXx:
weiter vorn in diesem thread stehen die lagerbezeichnungen fuer's stereo. sollte auch fuer  dein sting passen.
gute lager fuer wenig geld gibt's bei ds-waelzlager.

zur berechnung: mag sein, dass das alles rechnerisch so stimmt, aber bei meinem stereo haben die 
lager von 2006 bis letzten sommer gehalten, obwohl ich hier sicher nicht zu den materialschonern und
wenigfahrern gehoere. so ganz daneben ist die auslegung von cube dann wohl doch nicht. ausserdem
ist das was man so hoert bei anderen rahmen auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## tschuli (25. Februar 2011)

ähhmmm....

damit hier nicht der falsche eindruck entsteht:

ich steh eigentlich total auf das fritzz. es fährt sich absolut super, sieht imho cool aus und macht einfach nur spass 
was mir nicht so taugt, ist es, eine menge kohle über den ladentisch zu schieben und dafür dann ein völlig unausgereiftes produkt zu bekommen.

auf direkte anfrage bei cube wurde mir 2010 mitgeteilt, dass bei den neueren modellen an eben jenen gelenken, die an meinem bike probleme bereiten, mittlerweile gleitlager verbaut werden.
cube hat also die schwachstelle letztendlich erkannt und auch konstruktiv berichtigt.

allerdings.... von jedem windigen autohändler kann man erwarten, dass ein konstruktionsfehler auf kulanz geregelt wird, nicht aber bei den völlig überteuerten mtb's....


----------



## fatz (25. Februar 2011)

@tschuli
wenn du unbedingt gleitlager haben willst, bau dir halt welche. du-buchsen und ein kleiner adapter oder
bronzebuchsen sind wohl wirklich nicht das problem. wenn du lager berechnen kannst, hast du sicher 
auch ein moeglichkeit fuer eine spende in die kaffekasse ein paar drehteile zu kriegen.

nur so zur info: die jungs von liteville bauen die gleitlager am 301 grad wieder aus....


----------



## schnarchsack (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Cube-Gemeinde,

ich hab mal 4 Fotos von den 3 Beuteln angehängt, in denen sämtliche für die Lagerungen erforderlichen Einzelteile enthalten sind, die ich über meinen Händler von Cube bekommen habe.

Aus der Beschriftung (Etiketten) geht hervor, für welche Räder die Lagersätze kompatibel sind. 

Vielleicht hilft es jemandem weiter.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (27. Februar 2011)

Hi schnarchsack,

genau die habe ich auch gekauft, allerdings fÃ¼r 130,-â¬ kplt.!

Mfg


----------



## schnarchsack (27. Februar 2011)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> ...
> für 130,- kplt.!
> ...



Danke für die Info. Ich werde meinen Händler mal bei Gelegenheit mit dieser Info konfrontieren - da hab ich was gut bei Ihm.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## captain_j (4. März 2011)

Hey,
habe heute die innere Schraube vom Horstlink meines Stereos verloren. 
Nun wollte ich fragen gibt es eine MÃ¶glichkeit zur Schraube zu kommen, ohne den 40 â¬ - Cube Schraubensatz zu bestellen?
Aber was ich bis jetzt gehÃ¶rt habe ist das ja eine "Cube - eigene" Schraube oder?

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## snooze (6. März 2011)

ich meine ich hätte damals ne "normale" Inbusschraube genommen. kannste mal ein Foto posten?


----------



## captain_j (6. März 2011)

Hier Fotos meiner zerstörten Schraube:









werde mich morgen mal zu einem Baumarkt, bzw. Eisenwarenhandel begeben und nachfragen ...


----------



## motorsportfreak (7. März 2011)

werde mich morgen mal zu einem Baumarkt, bzw. Eisenwarenhandel begeben und nachfragen ... 

Viel Glück, Chance gleich bzw. Nahe Null!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (8. März 2011)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> werde mich morgen mal zu einem Baumarkt, bzw. Eisenwarenhandel begeben und nachfragen ...
> 
> Viel Glück, Chance gleich bzw. Nahe Null!!



das seh ich anders, ich hab ähnliche, also mit vergrößertem Kopf allerdings in Linsenform beim Eisenwarenhändler bekommen. M.E. kann man aber auch welche mit nem "normalen" Inbuskopf und einer größeren U-Scheibe in Kombination nehmen, Platz war bei mir genug.


----------



## 8november2002 (9. März 2011)

Mach doch bitte mal ein Foto von deinen Schrauben.


----------



## snooze (9. März 2011)

sorry, hab gerade gesehen dass es um ein stereo ab 09 geht , ich *hatte* ein 08 er.  Betonung liegt auch auf hatte, daher kann ich leider auch kein Foto machen.


----------



## motorsportfreak (10. März 2011)

snooze schrieb:


> das seh ich anders, ich hab ähnliche, also mit vergrößertem Kopf allerdings in Linsenform beim Eisenwarenhändler bekommen. M.E. kann man aber auch welche mit nem "normalen" Inbuskopf und einer größeren U-Scheibe in Kombination nehmen, Platz war bei mir genug.


 

Na das ist doch klasse! Habe da schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## captain_j (10. März 2011)

Das 08 Modell dürfte wohl komplett andere Schrauben verbaut haben. War jetzt bereits in mehreren Eisenwarengeschäften und habe keine ähnliche gefunden.

Habe heute das orginal Schraubenset beim Händler geholt. Gibt's beim montieren irgendetwas auf das ich achten muss?

Bolzen fetten, oder?
Die Gummiringe die dabei waren dienen wohl als Platzhalter "im" Gelenk, also als Platzhalter zwischen den zwei Teilen?


----------



## fatz (10. März 2011)

captain_j schrieb:


> Bolzen fetten, oder?


nur, wenn du die schrauben (=bolzen???) gleich wieder verlieren moechtest.
sonst nimm schraubensicherung. loctite243 ....


----------



## captain_j (10. März 2011)

mit Bolzen meine ich das Gegenstück zur Schraube, das Teil um das sich die Lager drehen ... und ich denke das ist von mehreren Seiten schon so bezeichnet worden ... 
egal, hoffe das dies meine letzte Angelegenheit in Sachen "Cube + Lager + Schrauben" war ...


----------



## fatz (10. März 2011)

hm! egal wie du's nennst. auf gewinde kein fett sondern loctite und alles was sich bewegt mit fett vollstopfen, dann passt's


----------



## kampfgnom (10. März 2011)

Die Hülsenschraube kann/sollte man schon fetten, das ist gut gegen Passungsrost. Aber wie fatz schon schreibt unbedingt darauf achten, dass kein Fett ans Gewinde kommt.
Die Originalschrauben sollten übrigens eine mikroverkapselten Kleber (bunte Schicht auf dem Außengewinde) mitbringen, brauchen also keine zusätzliche Sicherung.


----------



## fatz (11. März 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Die Originalschrauben sollten übrigens eine mikroverkapselten Kleber (bunte Schicht auf dem Außengewinde) mitbringen, brauchen also keine zusätzliche Sicherung.


genau der sch..dreck ist mir am hostlink nach ein paar monaten rausgeflogen.
dann hab ich loctite drauf und seit 4 jahren bleibt's drin. m.e. ist das einfach
murks. machen wir in der arbeit genau deshalb auch nicht, sondern schmieren
schoen arbeitsaufwaendig auf jede schraube loctite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (11. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> genau der sch..dreck ist mir am hostlink nach ein paar monaten raufgeflogen.
> dann hab ich loctite drauf und seit 4 jahren bleibt's drin. m.e. ist das einfach
> murks. machen wir in der arbeit genau deshalb auch nicht, sondern schmieren
> schoen arbeitsaufwaendig auf jede schraube loctite.


Das ist schade. Es gibt bei diesen Precoats himmelweite Unterschiede. Wir haben zwei Typen von Loctite im Einsatz und (bei entfettetem Muttergewinde!) sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## fatz (11. März 2011)

eben. fuer normale verschraubung 243...


----------



## kampfgnom (11. März 2011)

Ich meinte schon Precoats, die gibt es auch von Loctite. Werden unter dem Namen Dri-Loc geführt und erreichen die gleichen Festigkeiten wie die Flüssigsicherungen.


----------



## schnarchsack (1. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mal auf was zurückkommen, was ich im "AMS 125 - Thread" mal vor einiger Zeit (24.02.2011) zum Besten gegeben hatte.

Es ging damals darum, dass ich mir den kompletten Satz an Industrielagern und Kleinteilen für mein AMS 125 über Cube beschafft hatte.

Ich wurde damals vom Sportfreund Fiecke gebeten, zu prüfen, ob alle Teile (und Abnessungen / Bezeichnungen) denen aus seiner Liste entsprechen.

Ich hatte damals diese Frage etwas voreilig mit Ja beantwortet. Nach genauerem Hinsehen gibt es doch Unterschiede. Diese beziehen sich auf die Industrielager für ...

das Schwingenhauptlager (am Tretlager),
das Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels (am Sitzrohr).

Es wurde hier schon mehrfach diskutiert, dass sich in der Bezeichnung der Lager was geändert hat:
Am Schwingenhauptlager wurden früher Lager der Bezeichnung 6803 eingesetzt und seit Neuerem mit der Bezeichnung 61803.
Am Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels wurden früher Lager der Bezeichnung 6800 eingesetzt und seit Neuerem mit der Bezeichnung 61800.

(Man beachte jeweils den kleinen Unterschied.)

In meinem Teilesatz sind nun wieder die Lager mit den angeblich älteren Bezeichnungen enthalten (also immer ohne die 1). Das machte mich stutzig und ich habe mal etwas recherchiert:

Man kann alle 4 Lagertypen noch erhalten. Es gibt keine Neuen oder Alten.

Es gibt aber Unterschiede in der sog. statischen Tragzahl:

6803: 1,4kN
61803: 0,93kN
6800: 0,925kN
61800: 0,585kN

Wer genaueres über die Bedeutung dieser statischen Tragzahl wissen will:  bitte Guuugeln oder Wikipedia befragen.

Diese statische Tragzahl ist für die bei uns vorliegende Belastungsart maßgeblich.

Schlussfolgerung:
Wenn man die Wahlmöglichkeit hat, dann sollte man immer die Lager ohne 1 in der Bezeichnung einsetzen, weil diese wahrscheinlich länger halten werden!

Weshalb nun diejenigen Lager mit der geringeren Tragzahl ins Spiel gekommen sind, kann nur Cube beantworten. Vermutlich ist es wie so oft eine Kostenfrage oder man hofft, mit den Ersatzteilen die großen Geschäfte machen zu können.

Soweit meine Ergänzungen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack


----------



## Brotlieferant (1. April 2011)

Hi, ich hab mich auch mit den Lagern für mein 125ziger beschäftigt , komm aber mit den Zahlen die du angibst nicht klar. Auf die schnelle hab ich mal bei http://medias.ina.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/618..-2RSR*61803-2RSR;bo7qz72ncgG4?clrsb=1 reingekuckt, laut deren Angaben ist die statische Tragzahl für die "neuen" 61803 Lager übereinstimmend mit den Wert 1460  N den du für die "alte" 6803 Lagerbezeichnung angibst?!
der Brotlieferant


----------



## Route66 (1. April 2011)

Hi Schnarchsack,

da wurde lediglich die bezeichnung der Lager durch eine neuere Ersetzt.
alt: 6800 -> neu: 61800
siehe auch hier. 


Auf die Tragzahl hat das erst mal keinen Einfluss.
Die Tragzahl unterscheidet sich aber von Hersteller zu Hersteller aufgrund der unterschiede in der verwendeten Stahlqualität und im Herstellungsprozess. 
Generell sollten Lager von INA oder SKF höhere Tragzahlen haben als Lager von Billigheimern. Allerdings ist dann i. d. R. auch der Preis höher. 


Gruß 
Marko


----------



## schnarchsack (1. April 2011)

@Route66:
Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung!

Ich hätte nun nicht gedacht, dass die Tragzahlen bei ein und dem selben Lagertyp von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich sind. Ich hatte gedacht, diese seien genormt/standardisiert so wie die Abmessungen(?)

@Brotlieferant:
Die von mir angegebenen Tragzahlen für die Lager mit der "1" stammen aus der Produktdatenbank von SKF. Sie sind trotz des namhaften Herstellers niedriger als die bei den Lagern ohne die "1".
Die Angaben für die Lager ohne die "1" habe ich auch einem Katalog von LFD - keine Ahnung, ob dass ein "guter" Hersteller ist.

von SKF:

61803: 0,93kN
61800: 0,585kN

von LDF:

6803: 1,4kN
6800: 0,925kN


MfG
schnarchsack


----------



## Brotlieferant (5. April 2011)

Unabhängig jetzt von den Tragzahlen, weis jemand wo man die Schraubensätze für Cube Fullies bekommt? Bei H&S gibts die ja leider nicht mehr komplett ohne Lager...
der Brotlieferant


----------



## Route66 (5. April 2011)

Müsste jeder Cube Händler bei Cube direkt bestellen können. 
H&S also auf Anfrage auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geospiff (11. April 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem knacken, knarzen und ersetzen wohl irgendwie dazugehört, möchte ich als "Cube-Neuling" fragen, ob es denn für die Lager bzw. Aufnahmen irgendwo Explosionszeichnungen oder Schnittdarstellungen gibt die es einem einfacher machen die einzelnen Baugruppen und Funktionen zu verstehen. Dazu habe ich immer noch meine Schwierigkeiten wenn es um die einheitliche Benennung der einzelnen Lager / -orte am Bike geht.
Sorry für die Frage - aber ich habe seit Tagen die einzelnen Foren durchforstet und G**gle bemüht, aber irgendwie fällt der Groschen noch nicht. Hoffe auf euren Support.
Btw - hatte am neuen Bike nach ca. 300km ein schönes Knacken, welches wohl aus Richtung Dämpferaufnahme kam. Habe die Aufnahmen etwas gelöst und wenig Fett in den Spalt (nicht ins Gewinde) und alles wieder angezogen - momentan is Ruhe.....(?)
Vielleicht gibt es ja zu den roten Kringeln auf'm Bild einen einheitlichen Sprachgebrauch



Besten Dank  + Gruß


----------



## Cortina (11. April 2011)

Ich versuchs mal:

Nr.1 = Dämpferbefestigung 8 Nm 
Nr.2 = Dämpferbefestigung 8 Nm
Nr.3 = Verschraubung Umlenkhebel - Rahmen 8 Nm
Nr.4 = Verschraubung Sitzstrebe - Umlenkhebel 8 Nm
Nr.5 = Verschraubung Horstlink 8 Nm
Nr.6 = Verschraubung Hauptlager 12 Nm

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Geospiff (11. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal:
> 
> Nr.1 = Dämpferbefestigung 8 Nm
> Nr.2 = Dämpferbefestigung 8 Nm
> ...



Mille grazie! 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## gimB (21. April 2011)

Hello,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie beim Stereo Mod. 2008 die Lagerung zwischen Umlenkhebel und Rahmen aufgebaut ist? Hab neue LAger eingebaut, und jetzt beidseitig einen großen Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Hebel, der da vorher glaube ich noch nicht da war. Genau gesagt, weiss ich nicht mehr, wo die 2 SCheiben saßen, die irgendwo an diesem Gelenk verbaut waren.

Ist der Aubau so richtig? (von einer Seite zur anderen):

- Schraube
- Kegelförmige Scheibe
- Umlenkhebel
- Scheibe
- 2x LAger
- Achse
- 2x Lager
- Scheibe
- Umlenkhebel
- Kegel
- Schraube

Vllt. hat auch jemand eine Explosionszeichnung.

Danke

Hab nochmal ein Bild eingefügt:


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2011)

Is das ein Riss daunten in dem frisch lackierten Rahmen ?


----------



## gimB (25. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Is das ein Riss daunten in dem frisch lackierten Rahmen ?



Das ist nur die Bodenplatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. April 2011)

Im Fachjargon auch "Kachel"


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (10. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand die genauen grössen der Lager vom hostlink beim 2010 er fritzz?
Bzw gibts da vll verstärkte?
Meine machen jetzt auch schön knack knack...


----------



## Andi_85 (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn schon vom Fritzz die Lager gesucht werden. Hat vielleicht jemand die passenden Bezeichnungen vom Stereo 2011er auch parat?

Will mir da gleich mal welche zulegen, damit ich gleich mal welche auf Vorrat habe, sollten welche kaputt gehen.

Hab hier im Thread nur die Lager-Bezeichnungen des Stereos vom 07er gefunden und diese sind ja sicherlich andere.?


Danke
[email protected]


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (10. Mai 2011)

Fürs Fritzz hab ich se mir jetzt von meinen Lagern abgeschrieben


----------



## Andi_85 (10. Mai 2011)

Kannst sie vielleicht hier reinschreiben? Dann haben andere auch etwas davon. 
Vielleicht sind das ja auch die gleichen wie beim Stereo 2011??


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (11. Mai 2011)

Oben am Umlenkhebel sind 6982RS Lager verbaut,
die Unteren Schwingenlager sind 6902RS


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (2. Juni 2011)

ich hab jetzt die Lager oben am Umlenkhebel getauscht, leider knackt es immer noch ab und zu, immer wenn ich im stehen trete, im Sitzen gehts...

hat jemand noch ne Idee bzw das gleiche gehabt?


----------



## KidFerdi (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe,
ich habe die Lager von Umlenkhebel/Sitzstrebe getauscht, hat alles super geklappt. Jetzt meine Frage kommt auf den Bolzen zwischen Umlenkhebel und Sitzstrebe eine Distanzscheibe, Gleitscheibe, ect.? Wenn ja, hab ich die alten sauber rausgefahren  Nach der Drehmomenttabelle von Cube müsste ich die Verschraubung mit 8 Nm anziehen, dann ist aber alles fest.
Wär nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, danke!


----------



## Puls220 (14. Juni 2011)

Nach langer Forumsuche bin ich leider doch nicht fündig geworden 

Hat jemand die komplette Auflistung aller benötigten Lager des Stereo 2010? Müsste identisch sein mit Stereo 2009 und 2011...

Ich würde gerne erst anfangen zu schrauben, wenn ich die Austauschlager hier liegen habe.

Mein Hinterbau hat jetzt nach 10 Monaten und vielleicht 2500 km ohne wilde Stunts schon merklich Spiel. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Reicht es die Hauptlager zu tauschen oder sind gleich alle fällig?


----------



## robert.vienna (15. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich mit meiner Frage von

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8419209#post8419209

ja hier in diesem Thread besser aufgehoben. 

Kennt wer eine Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (16. Juni 2011)

Nachdem es mir nicht schnell genug ging, hab' ich doch alles zerlegt:
die Hälfte der Lager ist nach nur 2500 km im Eimer (Schwinge links, Wippe links, Horstlink rechts) - völlig inakzeptabel!

Zumal das Schadensbild ganz gut dazu passt, dass Cube das rechte Schwingenlager nicht fixiert hatte und ich notgedrungen den Alpencross nach "Notreparatur" fertig fahren musste. Cube hierzu: "bedauerlicher Einzelfall" - obwohl hier im Forum mindestens 3 Leute das gleiche Problem gepostet haben...

----

Folgende Lager sind im Stereo 2010 (mutmaßlich auch 09 und 11) verbaut:

Schwingenlager 2x (D=28, d=15, b=7) = 6902-RS alternativ 61902-2RS
Horstlink *4x* (D=16, d=8, b=5) = 688-2RS
Wippe 2x (D=19, d=8, b=6) = 698-2RS

Die kleinen Lager werden gar nicht von SKF oder FAG angeboten.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Keramiklager gesammelt? Ich hab' mal einen getroffen, der Stein und Bein schwor, dass er sämtliche Lagerprobleme überwunden hätte, seit er auf Keramiklager umgerüstet hat. Obwohl es mir nicht ganz einleuchtet...

----

Die ganze Lagerung des Stereo gefällt mir als Maschinenbauer gar nicht: 


das Haupt-Schwingenlager ohne durchgehende Achse, stattdessen Gewinde in den Rahmen geschnitten und die Lager stumb mit 2 Schrauben fixiert
Im Horstlink 2 Lager merkwürdig gepaart
ausgerechnet für die Wippe eine Gleitlagerung (hier wird von allen Lagerpunkten wohl der größten Rotationswinkel erzielt, so dass man hier am ehesten Wälzlager einsetzen könnte...
Wirkt alles wenig durchdacht.., kann mir zur Zeit nicht vorstellen jemals wieder Cube zu kaufen


----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2011)

Ceramic-Lager sind langlebiger/verschleißfester, Leichtlauf und leichter. Es gibt Voll-Ceramic und Hybrid (Kugeln oder Lauffläche aus Ceramic). Je nach Einsatzzweck kann man da mit unterschiedlichen Materialien kombinieren.


----------



## captain_j (14. Juli 2011)

ich glaub ich spinne, am Ende des Trails blicke ich nach unten und bemerke das ich schon wieder eine Lagerschraube verloren habe (trotz Schraubensicherung, Loctite). Soll ich jetzt alle 200m überprüfen ob noch alles fest ist?... das kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Diesmal nicht Horstlink sondern vorne:




... ich habe gesehen das vorne die selben Schrauben verbaut sind wie beim Horstlink, wo ich zum Glück ja noch eine übrig habe. 

Nun meine Frage:
Ich habe bemerkt das auf der anderen Seite eine ziemlich dicke Distanz/Beilagscheibe noch zwischen Schraube und Gegenstück drinnen ist, die bei einem Freund der das gleiche Stereo Modell hat fehlt. Ich schätze das Ding ist mit dem neuen Hinterbau (ja, der ist mir auch schon gebrochen) dazugekommen. 
Die scheint auch genormt zu sein, zwei Baumärkte hatten sie nicht.

Brauche ich die Scheibe? wie sieht's bei euch aus, habt ihr so eine Scheibe drinnen?

... ich glaube ich brauche nicht mehr zu erwähnen, was ich von der Qualität des Stereos mitlerweile halte.

lg


----------



## robert.vienna (14. Juli 2011)

Hab bei meinem AMS 125 die Schraube vom Horstlink verloren. 

Ein Händler wollte  54.-, da angeblich nur mit Lager bestellbar. Hab die Schraube schließlich um 12.- bei einem anderen Händler bekommen. Kennt wer andere Bezugsquellen?


----------



## chvomh (20. Juli 2011)

captain_j schrieb:


> ich glaub ich spinne, am Ende des Trails blicke ich nach unten und bemerke das ich schon wieder eine Lagerschraube verloren habe (trotz Schraubensicherung, Loctite). Soll ich jetzt alle 200m überprüfen ob noch alles fest ist?... das kann ja wohl nicht sein.
> 
> Diesmal nicht Horstlink sondern vorne:
> 
> ...



benutzt du zufallig brunox um deine lager zu schmieren!?
die scheibe is meines denkens schon notwendig, denn sonst reiben ja der horstlink und die schwinge direkt aufeinander, was die scheibe verhinder, oder reduzieren soll!? denke ich


----------



## Beppe (3. August 2011)

Wertes Cube Team,
mein Hinterbau wurde schlampig zusammengebaut! Die Kunststoffdistanzscheiben vom Horstlink stecken irgendwo, nur nicht an den dafür vorgesehenen Stellen.... 

Die im verschiedenen Freds gegeben Ratschläge, Cube Neuräder vor Inbetriebnahme zu zerlegen, zu fetten und ordnungsgemäss selbst neu aufzubauen kann auch ich nur jedem Cube Besitzer dringenst empfehlen!

So eine Schlamperei, und das in dieser Preisklasse (RX 2010).


----------



## jokomen (4. August 2011)

Hey,

das kenne ich doch irgend woher... Da hast Du noch Glück. Bei mir waren gar keine verbaut  Ist mir erst aufgefallen, wo ich einen Satz Lager neu gekauft habe und mich dann gewundert habe, wo denn diese Scheiben  hin kommen könnten....


----------



## Mc Wade (15. August 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Nachdem es mir nicht schnell genug ging, hab' ich doch alles zerlegt:
> die Hälfte der Lager ist nach nur 2500 km im Eimer (Schwinge links, Wippe links, Horstlink rechts) - völlig inakzeptabel!
> 
> Zumal das Schadensbild ganz gut dazu passt, dass Cube das rechte Schwingenlager nicht fixiert hatte und ich notgedrungen den Alpencross nach "Notreparatur" fertig fahren musste. Cube hierzu: "bedauerlicher Einzelfall" - obwohl hier im Forum mindestens 3 Leute das gleiche Problem gepostet haben...
> ...



Fahre jetzt seit 3 Jahren Stereo (vorher Versenderrad), kann aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, dass alle 2000-3000 Km alle Lager durchgewechselt werden mussten, egal ob SKF oder China Qualität( Unterschied war unwesendlich), bin allerdings mit 100 Kg nicht ganz leicht, mein erstes Stereo hatte noch eine durchgehende Achse (Hauptlager) ...war bzgl. Verschleiß egal !

Letztendlich hängt der Verschleiß vom Fahrstil, Gewicht des Fahrers, Einbauqualität ( Drehmomentwerte, spielfreier Einbau,) Reinigung nur mit Bürste ( Kein Wasserschlauch oder gar Hochdruckreiniger) ab.


----------



## blautinabe1 (18. August 2011)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Ja so ist es leider!! Ich habe darüber auch erfahren, als Sportfreunde ähnliche Beschaffungsprobleme über unseren lokalen Händler hatten (über 4 Wochen Wartezeit und die Teile waren immer noch nicht da!!!). Ich selber bin zum Glück noch nicht betroffen (mein AMS 125 Trail ist erst ca. 2 Monate alt).
> 
> Unser Händler meinte dazu sinngermäß, dass die ganze Servicestrecke bei Cube wahrscheinlich total überlastet ist (zu wenige überforderte Leute, keine Lagerhaltung, schlechte Logistik). - Es muss halt irgendwo gespart werden, wenn man technisch hochwertige Räder preisgünstig anbieten will. Erstmal die Kunden mit niedrigen Preisen anlocken und bei Problemen dann im Regen stehen lassen!
> 
> ...



Hi Schnarchsack,
Du hattest geschrieben daß Du die Lagertypen und Bezeichnungen vom AMS 125 kennst . Könntes Du mir die bitte mal mitteilen? Ich glaube meine geben jetzt langsam den Geist auf. Ich würde Sie lieber im Werkzeughandel von nem guten Hersteller bestellen. Kannst Du ne Empfehlung abgeben?
MFG Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (19. August 2011)

Joar die würden mich auch interessieren...hab jetzt 2500Km runter und will nicht erst welche besorgen müssen wenn se schon im eimer sind.


----------



## schnarchsack (21. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi Schnarchsack,
> Du hattest geschrieben daß Du die Lagertypen und Bezeichnungen vom AMS 125 kennst . Könntes Du mir die bitte mal mitteilen? ...



Ich zitiere mal den "linkespurfahrer", von dem ich die Infos habe und mit den Daten der Lager verglichen habe, die ich über meinen Händler von CUBE zusammen mit sämtlichen für die Lagerungen nötigen Kleinteilen gekauft habe:

*Hauptschwingenlager:
*2 Stück 61803 - 2RS1 von SKF - hier unbedingt hochwertige Lager!
(etwas besser ist der Lagertyp: 6803 - 2RS1, da dieser eine höhere statische Tragzahl hat)
Beim Hauptschwingenlager sitzt auf jeder Seite ein Lager, also insgesamt 2.

*Horst-Link:*
4 Stück 688 - 2RS
Bei den Horst Links sind auf jeder Seite zwei Lager. Die sitzen nebeneinander. Insgesamt 4.

*Sitzstrebe/ Umlenkhebel:*
2 Stück 698 - 2RS
Von Sitzstrebe zu Umlenkhebel ist es auf jeder Seite nur ein Lager. Das Lager sitzt hier jeweils im Drehpunkt der Sitzstrebe und wird von außen eingepresst, und nach außen hin entfernt. Insgesamt 2.

*Umlenkhebel/ Hauptrahmen:*
4 Stück 61800 - 2RS(1) von SKF
(etwas besser ist der Lagertyp: 6800 - 2RS1, da dieser eine höhere statische Tragzahl hat)
Am Drehpunkt von Umlenkhebel zum Hauptrahmen sitzen auf einer Achse an beiden Enden je zwei Lager. Insgesamt 4.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!!!

Ich würde hochwertige Lager z.B. von SKF, INA, FAG, ... nehmen - sofern diese Hersteller diese Lager im Programm haben. Die "kleinen Lager" gibts glaube ich nur von Japanern und Chinesen. Ich würde die "Japaner" bevorzugen. Die China-Lager sind die, die im Netz für wenig Geld angeboten werden (Qualität ???).

Erfahrungen mit anderen Händlern habe ich nicht. Aber ich weis wohl, dass es sie z.B. unter www.dswaelzlager.de gibt.
Aber da bekommt man die Kleinteile sicher nicht. Ich selber hab die Lager auch zum Glück bisher noch nicht wechseln müssen (aktueller km-Stand: ~3400) - ich weis also nicht wie wichtig die Kleinteile sind - ob sie also z.B. auch mit verschlissen sind und vielleicht besser auch gleich mit erneuert werden sollten.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## blautinabe1 (22. August 2011)

Hi Schnarchsack,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info. Zumindest wackelt der Hinterbau noch nicht. Ich hatte die Lager auch mit schlanken O-Ringen gegen Dreck in den Ritzen und Wasser abgedichtet. Bisher federt alles noch ganz ordentlich und leichtgängig.
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Tobias_Kraekel (25. August 2011)

Falls jemand auf der suche nach Lagern ist:
http://nbr.eu/
NBR
Waelzlager
Braun


----------



## bender_79 (29. August 2011)

Sind eigentlich die Lager+Schrauben bei den aktuellen AMS-Modellen identisch zu den Jahrgängen davor (2007-2010)?

greets


----------



## Dave-o (1. September 2011)

Hi Leute, hab auch meine Horst Link Schraube/Bolzen verloren, Find aber keine Angaben dazu ob und woher ich einen neuen(Satz) beziehen kann?! Fahre ein Fritzz 08 und finde lediglich den Lagersatz für 09-10. Ist der evtl sogar kompatibel? Mein Händler lässt sich da viel Zeit mit der Informationsbeschaffung.
grüße, David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kante2004 (16. September 2011)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand ne Auflistung der Lager beim Cube Fritzz 2010 geben. Meine Lager sind nach 1200km (ist echt nen Witz) durch.

Merci


----------



## blutbuche (19. September 2011)

bin auf der suche nach nem cube ams pro (1oo) rahmen in 16 zoll - gebraucht - da meine strebe am hb eine riss hat .. bitte alles anbieten ... danke !! wenn jemand einen einzelnen hinterbau hat - wär´das auch gut !!!


----------



## blutbuche (21. September 2011)

hat sich erledigt - hab einen - guter preis - geile farbe !! alles paletti


----------



## Puls220 (11. Oktober 2011)

Alle 2000-3000 km Lagerwechsel sind irgendwie keine befriedigende Lösung. 

Ich hab' kein Ahnung, wie Cube zu ihrem Marktanteil gekommen sind...


----------



## chvomh (12. Oktober 2011)

die masse machts


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (12. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich hab' kein Ahnung, wie Cube zu ihrem Marktanteil gekommen sind...



Nicht mit dem Stereo.


----------



## halbrechts2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Moin,  

hier mal öffentlich die Anfrage ob dieses Forum noch von den genannten Mitarbeitern von Cube supportet wird.

Falls ja, sendet mir doch mal ne Antwort auf meine beiden pers. Nachrichten, erste an Theo 2. an Sebastian.Alles 3 KW her!

Die Ganze in der Angelegenheit:

Cube AMS 100 Pro Bj.2009

facts
-Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen ersetzt und check Foxholics mit def. Durchschlagschutz
-Schwingenhauptlager defekt neu+gesamten Lagersatz
-danach 1 Lagersitz aus der Pressung somit die Empfehlung neues Schwingenteil
-dies Teil habt Ihr hoffentlich noch als Ersatz!Viele Bilder über den Händler an Euch!Trotz Rahmennummer schwer ne Zuordnung bei Euch!

Die Story im Ablauf beginnend dieses Jahr Frühjahr bis jetzt

Fahrtgebiet norddt. Tiefebene mit unserem gefährlichen Hütter Whold.

Ernst gemeint, weils richtig Spass macht+2 mal Alpen!

-


----------



## kubitix (29. Oktober 2011)

Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> Nicht mit dem Stereo.



Sorry aber viele Dinge in dem Fred hier kann ich auf´s Stereo bezogen nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben 2 hier, das eine, ein WLS 2011 mit 5.000 KM und ein 2010 Black mit 8.500 KM auf Trails, Schotter, Asphalt, Treppen, etc.

Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage nicht ein einziges Lager gewechselt, da knarzt nichts und die Orginal eingebauten Lager funktionieren noch einwandfrei. Liegt´s vielleicht an meiner Wartung? Ich schmiere die Lager regelmäßig etwa alle 2.500 KM, also staubkappen vorsichtig runter, altes Fett mit nem Zahnstocher so gut wie´s geht raus und neues auf dem selben Wege rein.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich mach das auch so. Altes Fett komplett raus alles mit Bremsenreiniger sauber machen. Neues Fett rein und gut is. 5K KM und nix knarzt vielleicht weil ich auch extrem viel auf Wartung lege^^


----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ihr zerlegt den ganzen Hinterbau, baut alle Lager aus, zerlegt die gekapselten Industrielager (deren Zerlegung gar nicht vorgesehen ist), popelt das Fett raus, fettet sie neu und baut sie wieder ein???

Manche Lager gingen bei mir gar nicht raus, ohne hohe Demontagekräfte über die Wälzkörper zu leiten. Das ist per Definition der Tod eines jeden Wälzlagers. Ich hab' danach notgedrungen neue Lager eingebaut.

Der Ärger ging damit los, dass die Schnappsdrossel von Cube-Monteur
am Schwingenlager auf Kurbelseite blaues Fett anstelle von blauem Schraubensicherunglack verwendet hat. Das ganze im Alpencross auf knapp 3000m losging (Lagerdeckel hat sich so weit rausgedreht, dass die Kurbel nicht mehr zu drehen war) und Cube dazu nicht mehr eingefallen ist, als "bedauerlicher Einzefall" zu schreiben - obwohl allein in diesem Thread 3 weitere "Opfer" sind. Wenn die einen Funken Ehre hätten (bzw. auf Kundenzufriedenheit Wert legen würden) hätten sie eine komplette Nuelagerung des Rahmens angeboten, weil natürlich alle anderen Lager unzulässig beansprucht werden, sobald ein Schwingelager nicht mehr trägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (30. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ihr zerlegt den ganzen Hinterbau, baut alle Lager aus, zerlegt die gekapselten Industrielager (deren Zerlegung gar nicht vorgesehen ist), popelt das Fett raus, fettet sie neu und baut sie wieder ein???



Nein, ich zerlege den Hinterbau nur soweit, dass ich an die Staubkappen drankomme, die Lager bleiben drin! Auf einer Seite wird vorsichtig die Staubkappe entfernt. Gekapselt im Sinne von Staub / Feuchtigskeitsdicht ist bei mir kein Lager am Hinterbau, ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand auch bei anderen Bikes nicht der Fall. Also dringt auf Dauer Staub und Schmutz in die Lager ein, verklebt das ohnehin nicht ausreichend vorhandene Schmiermittel und schädigt die Lager. Wie gesagt es kann jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden, aber ein MTB ist nun mal nicht "Wartungsfrei" und je mehr ich es "ran nehme" umso mehr muß ich Pflegen.

Bei mir funzt das seit etlichen 1K Kilometern einschließlich AX und Trails am LAgo.

Ich jedenfalls bin mit dem Stereo zufrieden und würde es wieder kaufen.
Ich kann halt auch die Arbeiten selber machen und auch das macht mir Spaß.

Stefan


----------



## beuze1 (30. Oktober 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> ob dieses Forum noch von den genannten Mitarbeitern von Cube supportet wird.
> 
> Falls ja, sendet mir doch mal ne Antwort auf meine beiden pers. Nachrichten, erste an Theo 2. an Sebastian.Alles 3 KW her!



*
Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht..
Cube redet nicht mit Kunden..sobald Sie Ihr Bike bezahlt haben.
*


----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls bin mit dem Stereo zufrieden und würde es wieder kaufen.



Von der Performance war ich das auch, der funktioniert (mit dem Cube-tuned Fox Dämpfer) einwandfrei. 

Leider verbauen sie seit einiger Zeit Fox Dämpfer von der Stange mit großem Luftvolumen - die kriegt man nicht vernünftig abgestimmt: entweder sie schlagen durch oder haben kaum SAG.

Bei mir waren übrigens gedichtete Rillenkugellager drin.



			
				beuze1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht..
> Cube redet nicht mit Kunden..sobald Sie Ihr Bike bezahlt haben.*



Das ist leider genau meine Erfahrung.


----------



## kubitix (30. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Leider verbauen sie seit einiger Zeit Fox Dämpfer von der Stange mit großem Luftvolumen - die kriegt man nicht vernünftig abgestimmt: entweder sie schlagen durch oder haben kaum SAG.



Sorry, versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber isch krisch´s hin, und ohne den Dämpfer umzubauen. Gut, isch bin auch nicht der leichteste auf´m Stereo.



Puls220 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren übrigens gedichtete Rillenkugellager drin.



Bist du dir sicher? Ich geh doch schwer davon aus das Cube in ein und dem selben BJ und Modell nicht unterschiedliche Lager verbaut? Bei mir sind auf den Lagern Staubkappen drauf, gekapselt ist was völlig anderes.

Stefan


----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

Beim Stereo geht's wohl noch mit der großen Luftkammer - aber beim Fritzz ist es 'ne Katastrophe.

Gedichtete Rillenkugellager sehen so aus:

http://www.google.de/search?q=kugel...&sa=X&ei=4batTvOKNcrKsgb-4KHuAw&ved=0CIsBEK0E

wahlweise mit Gummi oder Metall Dichtscheibe. Die haben eine Lebensdauer Schmierung und ein Öffnen/Neufetten ist nicht vorgesehen.

Von einer Staubkappe bei genormten Wälzlagern hab' ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## kubitix (30. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Gedichtete Rillenkugellager
> 
> wahlweise mit Gummi oder Metall Dichtscheibe. Die haben eine Lebensdauer Schmierung und ein Öffnen/Neufetten ist nicht vorgesehen.



Wirklich staubdichte Lager gibt es praktisch gar nicht, da würde die Dichtung schleifen und die Lager wären schwergängig, btw. würde sich die Dichtung natürlich auch "abschleifen" und das Spaltmaß sich vergrössern. Die 4x4 und Enduro (Moto) Fraktion kann ein Lied davon singen, da treten ganz andere Belastungen auf.

Natürlich ist vom Hersteller ein öffnen nicht vorgesehen, wenn man weiß wie´s geht ist´s aber kein Problem und glaube mir auch in deine "dichten" Lager dringt Staub ein. Der Hersteller verkauft schließlich lieber Lager.

Auch gebe ich zu Bedenken das jedes ein- und auspressen den Lagersitz im Rahmen belastet.

Zum Thema Lebensdauer nur soviel, der ein oder andere wechselt alle 2500 KM die Lager, ich mach sie auf und fahre sicher mehr als 10/15.000? und eventuell noch mehr Kilometer damit.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (30. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lebensdauer nur soviel, der ein oder andere wechselt alle 2500 KM die Lager, ich mach sie auf und fahre sicher mehr als 10/15.000? und eventuell noch mehr Kilometer damit.
> 
> Stefan



Dito. Mit ner Nadel den Staubring abfummeln mit nem Magnet die Kugeln rausziehen (oder kleine Zpitzzange) alles mit Bremsenreiniger säubern, Fett rein Kugeln rein Staubring wieder druff und gut is. Bin jetzt bei 4K Km und alles läuft spitze.


----------



## kubitix (31. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Dito. Mit ner Nadel den Staubring abfummeln mit nem Magnet die Kugeln rausziehen (oder kleine Zpitzzange) alles mit Bremsenreiniger säubern, Fett rein Kugeln rein Staubring wieder druff und gut is. Bin jetzt bei 4K Km und alles läuft spitze.



Moin Markus,

den Aufwand treib allerdings nicht mal ich.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn mans 1, 2, 3x gemacht hat, gehts eigentlich (is halt fummelarbeit^^) Im Dezember sind se wieder dran dann mach ich auch ein Paar Fotos. Aber der Aufwand lohnt sich! Hatte bisher erst einmal den Knarz in den Lagern (Da war NULL Fett drin!!) und seitdem is ruhe. Gut ab und zu Macht das Tretlager komische Geräusche aber das is gleich behoben. 

Jedesmal wenn ich sauber mach is das Fett Rabenschwarz aber nirgendwo was angerostet oÄ. Benutze Finish Line Teflon Fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
sorry wenn ich das Thema wieder etwas aktualisiere. Kenn jemand die Lagergrößen des 2012er Cube Stereo Super HPC SL? Sind diese eventuell die Gleichen wie hier?
Gruss Soldi


----------



## Soldi (24. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt um die 130,-â¬ in einen Originallagersatz von Cube fÃ¼r mein Stereo Super HPC SL investiert habe der auf den ersten Blick der QualitÃ¤t von Billigst-No-Name-Lagern von ebay gleicht (15,-â¬ fÃ¼r einen kompletten Satz fÃ¼r mein ehemaliges 2007er Stereo). Wer keine Ersatzsschrauben braucht kann sich Ã¼ber 100,-â¬ sparen.
Die Lager sind identisch mit der Liste von Puls 220:


Puls220 schrieb:


> Folgende Lager sind im Stereo 2010 (mutmaÃlich auch 09 und 11) verbaut:
> 
> Schwingenlager 2x (D=28, d=15, b=7) = 6902-RS alternativ 61902-2RS
> Horstlink *4x* (D=16, d=8, b=5) = 688-2RS
> ...


----------



## CelticTiger (12. September 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
ich grabe den Lager-Thread nochmal aus, um die ganze Geschichte für die neueren Bikes zu aktualisieren.
Hat jemand die Lagerbezeichnungen für das 2011er AMS 130 Race parat? 
Hauptlager sind 2x 6000-2RS, bzw. 3000-2RS für die Kegelrollenversion von KOYO, wie sie ursprünglich verbaut war, bevor ich einen neuen Rahmen bekam. (Cube hat meinen alten Rahmen wegen eines Haarisses umgehenst(!) ausgetauscht.) Das weiß ich, weil ich neulich Befestigungsschraube und Abdeckung verloren habe. Ich möchte nun nicht alle Lager freilegen, um die genaue Bezeichnungen in Erfahrung zu bringen. Wäre schön, wenn jemand bescheid weiß! 

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
                                 Olli.


----------



## vase2k (12. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Ich schließe mich der Suche mal an, allerdings für ein 2011er XMS. Da knackt irgendwie alles im Hinterbau und ich hab keine Lust, mal 99,90 für nen lager-schrauben-satz hinzulegen :-/

Gruß Matthias


----------



## schnarchsack (24. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich denke, das Thema wurde schon mehrfach woanders diskutiert. Da ich aber zu faul bin, hier die vielen threads durchzusuchen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir einige kurze Antworten geben könntet.

Ich fahre mein Cube AMS 125 Trail jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Bereits vor einem Jahr konnte ich ein kaum merkliches Spiel in den Dämpferlagerbuchsen spüren (Fahrleistung damals ca. 3200km). Nach Absprache mit meinem Bike-Händler habe ich das Rad nun noch ein weiteres Jahr gefahren. Das Spiel in den Buchsen hat sich natürlich weiter vergrößert, so dass es jetzt deutlich spürbar ist.
Während des Fahrens spürt man davon garnix. Wenn man aber z.B. links neben dem Rad steht, die linke Hand am Lenker (linker Griff) hat und mit der rechten Hand versucht an der Sattelstütze das Rad senkrecht anzuheben, spürt man in der linken Hand das Spiel. Als ich das vor einem Jahr feststellte, hatte ich mich zunächst gewundert, weshalb man das Spiel gerade am Lenker spürt  aber dieser ist halt von der Ursache am weitesten entfernt (längster Hebel) und deswegen ist das Spiel dort zu erst zu spüren (erscheint mir logisch).
Inzwischen ist aber das Spiel auch direkt am Dämpfer (hinteres Auge) deutlich spürbar.
Im Zuge des Gabel- und Dämpferservices im kommenden Winter werde ich die Buchsen erneuern lassen.

Nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:
Nach meiner Meinung ist nur das hintere Dämpferauge betroffen, da ja dort die Schläge quasi mit voller Wucht eintreffen. Über den Dämpfer werden sie abgemildert und am vorderen Dämpferauge kommt weniger an. Ich würde also eigentlich nur die Buchsen des hinteren Auges erneuern lassen  Oder würdet Ihr auch die Buchsen am vorderen Auge mit wechseln lassen?

Wo tritt nun eigentlich das Spiel auf?  zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und der außen herum liegenden DU-Buchse, die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist? - Oder tritt das Spiel zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und dem innenliegenden Verschraubungsbolzen auf?

Ich will auf folgendes hinaus: Was muss eigentlich alles gewechselt werden: Sicher die Alu-Buchsen aber vielleicht auch die DU-Buchse, die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist und vielleicht auch der Schraubbolzen?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr bisher gemacht bzw. welche Empfehlungen würdet Ihr mir geben? Ich möchte eine relativ klare Vorstellung über die durchzuführenden Arbeiten haben, wenn ich das Rad zu meinem Händler bringe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack


----------



## CelticTiger (24. September 2012)

Kommt drauf an, welche Gleitlager in den Dämpferaugen stecken. Wenn es die alten Fox-Lager sind, solltest Du auf jeden Fall beide wechseln, da diese eine ganz miese Performance haben und sich ohnehin sehr schnell verabschieden. 
Wenn Du bereits Iglidur Gleitlager (die auch Huber verwendet) drin hast, dann würde ich nur das defekte, bzw. verschlissene Lager wechseln.
Zu der Frage, ob vielleicht der Bolzen für das Spiel mit verantwortlich ist, kann ich leider nichts sagen. Dieses Problem ist bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten.

Edit: Bist Du denn sicher, daß nur das Gleitlager im hinteren Dämpferauge für das Lagerspiel verantwortlich ist? Hast Du den Dämpfer schon mal ausgebaut?

Edit: Edit: Sorry, hast Du ja geschrieben, daß es die DU-Buchsen sind. Wenn Du damit über 3000km weit gekommen bist, ist das schon 'ne echte Ausnahme. Die dünne Gleitschicht ist sehr schnell "aufgerieben"und dann reibt Metall auf Metall. Normalerweise sind die Schrotteile schon nach wenigen Hundert Kilometer verschlissen.
Also, wie geschrieben, beide raus und Iglidur rein. Die neuen Fox-Buchsen (2013) sind mit diesen hochwertigen Gleitlager ausgestattet:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...baubuchsenset-8-mm-5-teilig-Modell-2013-.html

 Wenn Du bei Huber bestellst, bekommst Du neben den farbeloxierten Hülsen noch ein Ein-/Austreibewerkzeug dazu. (Kann man sich aber auch schnell selbst basteln.) Die Fox haben dafür ein effektives Dichtsystem. Die Hubers kann man aber auch ausreichend abdichten, wie Du hier sehen kannst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9465809#post9465809


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnarchsack (26. September 2012)

@celtic Tiger:

Vielen Dank für die Infos.
Ich habe noch die alten (originalen) Fox-Teile drin.
Da ich davon gehört hatte, dass die Teile schnell verschleißen, hatte ich mir davon auch bereits einiges als Ersatzteile hingelegt, die ich wahrscheinlich erstmal verbrauchen werde.
Ich werd mich aber trotzdem mal bei Huber umsehen bzw. dort Kontakt aufnehmen.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, tritt das Spiel also fast immer zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und der außen herum liegenden DU-Buchse auf, welche in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist.
Es ist also sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Spiel zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und dem innenliegenden Verschraubungsbolzen auftritt?

Ich habs halt auch bisher noch nicht auseinander geschraubt. Bevor ich damit anfange, lese ich gerne mal, was andere Leute für Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder welche Empfehlungen sie geben.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## traumatisch (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle Stereo Fahrer und im speziellen an die Technikfreaks.

Nachdem die Jungs vom "*DER Cube Stereo Thread - Teil 1*" sich lieber über optischen Schnick-Schnack unterhalten, versuche im mein Glück mal hier. Die offiziellen von Cube haben sich hier ja wohl völlig zurückgezogen aber ich hoffe mal auf eure Erfahrungen.

Ich möchte aus aktuellem Anlass das Thema Gewindebolzen der Hauptlager erneut aufgreifen. Was ich bisher alles hier lesen konnte lässt sich in etwa so zusammenfassen: "Bolzen raus, säubern, Loctite rein, mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen und alles ist wieder gut."
Mir erscheint das Problem deutlich schwerwiegender.
Erst mal zu meinen Erfahrungen zum Hauptlager des Stereo.
Mein Kumpel und ich fahren beide 2010er Modelle.
Rad vom Kumpel:
Erste Anzeichen waren unerklärliche Knackgeräusche beim Treten, einige Wochen später die bereits mehrfach erwähnte Kollision des rechten Bolzens mit dem 22er Kettenblatt. Nun gut kann ja mal vorkommen das ne Schraube locker wird. Kurbel demontiert, gereinigt, Loctite, Schraube wieder angezogen. Nach Alpenüberquerung beginnt alles wieder nur lässt sich nun der Bolzen nicht mehr mit dem erforderlichen Moment anziehen --> GEWINDE im Ar... was bei dieser tollen Konstruktion einem Totalschaden gleicht.
Mein Rad:
Seit längerem ebenfalls unerklärliche Geräusche beim Treten und wie könnte es anders sein: am letzten Wochenende steht der Bolzen am 22er an. Nach Demontage des Hinterbaus folgende Diagnose: der rechte Bolzen hat ca. 0,5mm Spiel in alle Richtungen selbst wenn er vollständig eingeschraubt wird. Bei dem verwendeten Feingewinde bedeutet diese Aufweitung des Innengewindes einen Totalausfall. Der Versuch den Bolzen wieder ordnungsgemäß anzuziehen würde zum Ausreißen führen.

Ich würde hier mal provokativ eine Fehlkonstruktion in den Raum stellen. Bereits im Grundstudium wird einem eingetrichtert: eine vernünftige Verbindung basiert auf Formschluss und nicht auf Kraftschluss.
Nun handelt es sich hier um eine kraftschlüssige Verbindung da die innere Lagerschale vor allem durch den Anpressdruck des Bolzens (Reibung) Kraft in den Rahmen einleitet. Lässt der Anpressdruck nach entstehen partielle Verschiebungen (Knackgeräusche). Die Folge sind Scherkräfte auf den Bolzen die ihrerseits wieder auf das Innengewinde des Alurahmen einwirken und zur Aufweitung führen. Eine derartige Konstruktion wär zu dulden bei einer gleichwertigen Materialpaarung (Stahl/Stahl), da jedoch auf eine Stahlhülse im Rahmen verzichtet wurde verschleißt das ALU-Gewinde.
Eine korrekte formschlüssige Konstruktion müsste z.B. ein durchgehende Achse vom linken Lager durch den Rahmen zum rechten Lager aufweisen. Cube weis doch wie man so etwas macht. Das Zentrallager der Wippe ist vorbildlich mit einer Hohlachse, innenliegender Lager und beidseitiger, äußerer Klemmung realisiert -- es geht doch.

Bin mal gespannt wie das nun weiter geht. Habe heute meinen Rahmen zum Händler gebracht - der Arme kann ja auch nix dafür - und wollte mir da natürlich prompt eine Portion Loctite verpassen.
Er ist nun bemüht gemeinsam mit Cube ein Lösung zu finden.

Ist dieser Totalausfall der Gewinde nur bei unseren beiden Rädern aufgetreten??
Hat von euch schon jemand ein praktizierte Lösung (Helicoil, Hülseneinsatz..) eben alles außer wegschmeißen?

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## FullyBiker (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, bei meinem Cube AMS 100 sind die kleinen 4 Lager von dem Horst Link verspannt drin, ich hatte sie bereits raus und verschlissen sind sie auch nicht, waren original schon schwergängig, von Cube bekomme ich keine Hilfe und der ortsansässige Händler hat keine Ahnung. Hat jemand schon einmal dasselbe Problem gehabt ? Meiner Meinung nach muss sich das Teil leichtgängig bewegen, sonst ist der Hinterbau ja nicht mehr feinfühlig ? Gruß


----------



## Vincy (27. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Lagersets für die AMS Series 110/130/150
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000898
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/rahmen-zubehoer.html

*Hauptlager*





*Umlenkhebel*





*Horstlink*


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Oktober 2012)

....oder beim FAG-Händler um die Ecke für wenige Euros, dann allerdings ohne Distanzhalter und Bolzen. Inder Regel kann man diese Teile aber wiederverwenden.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einen kompletten Lagersatz fürs AMS 100 auf Halde. Bei Interesse einfach PN bitte


----------



## messias (3. Januar 2013)

tschuli schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich hab mal schnell eine skizze erstellt, die du bei meinen fotos findest (sketch-messingbuchsen).
> die maße betreffen das 2008er cube fritzz.
> ...und natürlich hafte ich nicht dafür, falls das jemand hier nachbaut und damit ins gemüse fährt...
> ...



Hallo  @tschuli 

mittlerweile sind ja fast zwei Jahre ins Lang gegangen. Kannst du mal bitte berichten, wie sich deine Lösung mit den Gleitlagern und Messingbuchsen in der Zeit so bewährt hat?
Ich habe gerade diverse defekte Lager aus meinem AMS 125 gepopelt und stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung wieder Wälzlager einzubauen oder evt. auch Gleitlager zu verwenden.

Mathias


----------



## tschuli (3. Januar 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Hallo  @tschuli
> 
> mittlerweile sind ja fast zwei Jahre ins Lang gegangen. Kannst du mal bitte berichten, wie sich deine Lösung mit den Gleitlagern und Messingbuchsen in der Zeit so bewährt hat?
> Ich habe gerade diverse defekte Lager aus meinem AMS 125 gepopelt und stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung wieder Wälzlager einzubauen oder evt. auch Gleitlager zu verwenden.
> ...



Hallo!
Die Igus-Gleitlager am Horstlink laufen einwandfrei 

Am Umlenkhebel ist die originale Achse offensichtlich aus Edelstahl gefertigt. Edelstahl neigt leider zum Fressen, dadurch gab es nach kurzer Zeit Knarzgeräusche beim Einfedern. 
Ich habe nun kürzlich die Messingbuchsen durch Kunststoffbuchsen ersetzt (gefertigt aus Igus X). Derzeit laufen sie super. Allerdings ist die Flächenpressung durch den kleinen Achsdurchmesser von 10 mm sehr hoch (> 100N/mm²).  Mal sehen wie lange das Igus-X das mitmacht...

Besser wäre es gewesen, die Achse aus Nitrierstahl zu fertigen und den Durchmesser der Lauffläche auf wenigstens 15 mm zu erhöhen - oder aber gehärtete Laufbuchsen aufzuziehen. Das war mir momentan etwas zu umständlich, weil ich gerade keinen Nitrierofen im Keller habe... 

Cheers, T.


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. April 2013)

Hi,
hab eine Frage woher kann ich die Schraube für das rot eingekringelte Lager beziehen.
bzw wie ist die korrekte Bezeichnung des Lagers??


----------



## cytrax (25. April 2013)

Das nennt sich "Verschraubung Sitzsstrebe - Umlenkhebel" 

Einzeln gibts die so nicht zu kaufen, außer du frägst bei deinem Händler mal freundlich nach ob der was da hat oder besorgen kann. Ansonsten kenn ich nur HIER die kompletten Lager/Schraubensätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (25. April 2013)

Cube verwendet Standardwälzlager, die alle für wenig Geld beim Kugellagerhändler, bzw. im Internet erworben werden können. Einfach die Verschraubung und ggf. die eloxierte Abdeckscheibe lösen, dann läßt sich die genaue Bezeichnung (z.B. "S6204") auf dem Kugellager ablesen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Juli 2013)

Grad nach langer Zeit mal wieder die Preise gesehen...immerwieder was zum lachen


----------



## naturbiker (1. September 2013)

Hallo, ich habe heute bei dem Versuch eine Lagerschraube anzuziehen, diese abgebrochen.

Gibt es diese Lager am Umlenkhebel irgendwo einzeln zu erwerben oder muss ich den kompletten Lagersatz für 100 Euro erwerben?


----------



## rune_rne (3. September 2013)

ebay. oder im fachhandel


----------



## cytrax (10. September 2013)

Alsooo, gestern war bei uns in der Firma der SKF Mann. Hab ihn mal gefragt warum in Kugellagern immer so wenig Fett drin ist und man bei Neukauf eines Fullys erstmal alles auseinandernehmen muss um in die Lager ordentlich Fett reinzuklatschen.

Seine Antwort:

Kugellager sind Normteile die in bestimmten Größen eine Normumdrehungszahl aushalten müssen z.B. 10oooU/min. Wenn das Lager komplett mit Fett vollgeklatscht ist kann dies bei solchen Umdrehungszahlen zum Bruch des Lagers führen. 

Soll heißen da wird NIE viel Fett in den Lagern sein und es ist auch KEIN FEHLER der Hersteller! 

Wusst ich vorher auch net aber jetzt simma wieder bissl schlauer  Die nächsten Lager kommen definitiv von SKF nicht nur wegen der Goodies die er dagelassen hat


----------



## CelticTiger (10. September 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Alsooo, gestern war bei uns in der Firma der SKF Mann. Hab ihn mal gefragt warum in Kugellagern immer so wenig Fett drin ist und man bei Neukauf eines Fullys erstmal alles auseinandernehmen muss um in die Lager ordentlich Fett reinzuklatschen.
> 
> Seine Antwort:
> 
> ...




Mit SKF fahre ich auch sehr gut. Na ja, vielleicht fährt auch nur mein Kopf damit besser. Fakt ist: Die Lager, die in meinem ersten AMS 130 Race von 2011 waren, trugen mich problemlos über 4000km. Es waren aber auch Qualitätslager von KOYO, die bei Cube, bzw. bei dem Rahmenhersteller in Taiwan seit 2011 leider nicht mehr verbaut werden. 
Seitdem kommen nur noch Noname Lager zur Anwendung. 
Da fährt ein begeisterter Schrauber nach dem Wechsel auf SKF einfach viel ruhiger - wenn auch nur im Kopf.


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2013)

@cytrax: gibts spezielle Gründe warum du dann SKF verwendest?




CelticTiger schrieb:


> Da fährt ein begeisterter Schrauber nach dem Wechsel auf SKF einfach viel ruhiger - wenn auch nur im Kopf.



Das ist ja die Frage, obs am Ende bei MTBs überhaupt einen Unterschied macht. Ich bin diese Saison mit Noname-lagern gefahren, im Oktober wirds zerlegt und das Hardtail wieder aufgebaut, dann werd ich sehen was die Lager sagen...


----------



## cytrax (11. September 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> @_cytrax_: gibts spezielle Gründe warum du dann SKF verwendest?



Japp. 

1. Ich hab ich jetzt nen Ansprechpartner wenn was is. 
2. Ich kann defekte Lager eintauschen lassen. 
3. Ich bekomme %te  

Letzteres ist ausschlaggebend  und warum soll ich dann billige Lager verbauen wenn ich die Guten jetzt für nen anständigen Preis bekomme?


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2013)

Tja, wer weiß ob es wirklich "die guten" sind 
Aber ich hätte sie dann auch genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (12. September 2013)

Aaaach ich denk schon  Jedenfalls halten sie in unseren Pumpen um einiges länger als die Orginalen.


----------



## naturbiker (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte nunmehr seit über 6 Wochen auf die Lieferung des Lagersets für den Umlenkhebel. Anfragen beim Händler und direkt bei Cube ergaben einen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin für Anfang Oktober. Jetzt haben wir den 18.10. und es tut sich nichts. Ich finde das nicht sehr kundenfreundlich, wenn derartiger Verschleißteile nicht vorrätig gehalten werden und die Kunden mit wochen- oder monatelangen Wartezeiten vertröstet werden. Die Saison auf dem Cube ist für mich zumindest gelaufen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Oktober 2013)

Geht es dir nur um die Lager oder auch um die Schrauben? Erstere bekommst du in jedem Lagerhandel, geht wahrscheinlich jetzt immernoch schneller und es kostet nichtmal annähernd soviel...


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Oktober 2013)

naturbiker schrieb:


> Ich warte nunmehr seit über 6 Wochen auf die Lieferung des Lagersets für den Umlenkhebel. Anfragen beim Händler und direkt bei Cube ergaben einen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin für Anfang Oktober. Jetzt haben wir den 18.10. und es tut sich nichts. Ich finde das nicht sehr kundenfreundlich, wenn derartiger Verschleißteile nicht vorrätig gehalten werden und die Kunden mit wochen- oder monatelangen Wartezeiten vertröstet werden. Die Saison auf dem Cube ist für mich zumindest gelaufen.



Wer die Lager immer noch bei Cube nachkauft, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Mittlerweile sollte es sich doch hier herum gesprochen haben, daß Cube standartisierte Industrielager verwendet, die man z.B. von FAG oder KOYO in besserer Qualität zu einem Viertel bis Fünftel des Cube-Preises bekommt.
Nach den Schraubbolzen/Lagerverschraubungen einfach mal in der nächsten Maschinenschlosserei fragen.


----------



## naturbiker (20. Oktober 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Wer die Lager immer noch bei Cube nachkauft, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Mittlerweile sollte es sich doch hier herum gesprochen haben, daß Cube standartisierte Industrielager verwendet, die man z.B. von FAG oder KOYO in besserer Qualität zu einem Viertel bis Fünftel des Cube-Preises bekommt.
> Nach den Schraubbolzen/Lagerverschraubungen einfach mal in der nächsten Maschinenschlosserei fragen.



Danke für den Tipp! Mir war damit noch zu helfen Ich habe noch nie Lager benötigt, daher auch weder von positiven noch negative Bewertungen zu Cube-Lagern gelesen.


----------



## _Alex_ (4. Januar 2014)

Eine Übersicht über die Lager und Buchsen sowie die Anzugsdrehmomente des AMS 130 (2011) ist in dem Beitrag als Anhang zu finden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-ams-130-thread.555249/page-52#post-11620189


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab schon im Stereo Bereich geschrieben, hat jemand die Bezeichnungen/ eine Übersicht für die Lager am 2009er Stereo?

*Hab's gefunden! 

*


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2014)

Wärst du so nett den Link zu teilen?


----------



## wickedstyle (7. Januar 2014)

Gerne!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stellungnahme-von-cube-bikes-zu-den-lagerproblemen.151851/page-22
Beitrag Nummer 528.


----------



## watersports (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein AMS 125 (Bj 2008) und habe am Horstlink eine Schraube verloren.

Beim Händler hab ich das Horstlink-Set bestellt. Von Cube hat er das Set für AMS110/130/150 geliefert bekommen und es mir so weitergegeben.

Auf Rückfrage ob die Sets kompatibel sind, konnte er mir keine Antwort geben. Auf die Cube-Antwort warte ich nun auch schon seit 3 Wochen...

Weiß das evtl. einer von euch?

Gruß


----------



## grosser (14. Februar 2014)

hallo Gemeinde,
kennt einer die Lagerbezeichnungen vom neuen Stereo Bauj 2013/14 ??? 
650b und 29er müssten doch identisch sein?
Ich würde mir gerne einen Satz auf Halde legen für die kommende Saison!


----------



## Stoapfalzbier (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Tom,
ich habe heute dein Problem mit der Hauptlagerschraube auf der rechten Seite gelesen.
Ich fahre ein Cube AMS 110 Race Bj.2011 und habe nun das gleiche Problem. Schraube war locker und wurde vom Fachhändler neu eingeklebt und angezogen. Nun ist sie wieder locker geworden. Wollte sie mit Drehmoment anziehen. Ist leider nicht mehr möglich. Gewinde defekt?
Könnt ihr mir hier nun weiterhelfen? Bin bei dieser Preisklasse von Rad schon etwas enttäuscht, daß solche Probleme auftreten?
Was sagt hier die Firma Cube dazu?
Danke im Voraus für eure Mithilfe.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## andi. (24. Februar 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> hallo Gemeinde,
> kennt einer die Lagerbezeichnungen vom neuen Stereo Bauj 2013/14 ???
> 650b und 29er müssten doch identisch sein?
> Ich würde mir gerne einen Satz auf Halde legen für die kommende Saison!




Das tät mich auch interessieren.


----------



## CelticTiger (24. Februar 2014)

Stoapfalzbier schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> ich habe heute dein Problem mit der Hauptlagerschraube auf der rechten Seite gelesen.
> Ich fahre ein Cube AMS 110 Race Bj.2011 und habe nun das gleiche Problem. Schraube war locker und wurde vom Fachhändler neu eingeklebt und angezogen. Nun ist sie wieder locker geworden. Wollte sie mit Drehmoment anziehen. Ist leider nicht mehr möglich. Gewinde defekt?
> Könnt ihr mir hier nun weiterhelfen? Bin bei dieser Preisklasse von Rad schon etwas enttäuscht, daß solche Probleme auftreten?
> ...



Das Einzige was Du versuchen kannst, wenn es mit Loctite 243 nicht hält, eine stärkere Klebekraft wählen. Aber in aller Regel sollte 243, vorausgesetzt es wird korrekt angewendet, bombenfest halten.
Was die Qualität und die Kosten der Cube-Rahmen betrifft gibt es ein grundlegendes Mißverständnis: Von einer "hohen Preisklasse" kann hier absolut nicht die Rede sein. Der Rahmen kostet Cube maximal geschätzte € 150.-, eher noch weniger. (Aber für diesen Preis sind die Cube-Rahmen außerordentlich gut in Qualität und Verarbeitung.) Klar, daß es hier viel mehr Schadensausfälle wie z.B. bei einem Liteville gibt, wo man viel höherer Qualitätsmaßstäbe anlegen. Aber der Preis ist eben entsprechend hoch.


----------



## Stoapfalzbier (25. Februar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das Einzige was Du versuchen kannst, wenn es mit Loctite 243 nicht hält, eine stärkere Klebekraft wählen. Aber in aller Regel sollte 243, vorausgesetzt es wird korrekt angewendet, bombenfest halten.
> Was die Qualität und die Kosten der Cube-Rahmen betrifft gibt es ein grundlegendes Mißverständnis: Von einer "hohen Preisklasse" kann hier absolut nicht die Rede sein. Der Rahmen kostet Cube maximal geschätzte € 150.-, eher noch weniger. (Aber für diesen Preis sind die Cube-Rahmen außerordentlich gut in Qualität und Verarbeitung.) Klar, daß es hier viel mehr Schadensausfälle wie z.B. bei einem Liteville gibt, wo man viel höherer Qualitätsmaßstäbe anlegen. Aber der Preis ist eben entsprechend hoch.



Hallo Celtic Tiger,

danke für deinen Tipp mit Loctite. Leider ist das Gewinde bereits soweit beschädigt, daß kein Anzug mehr möglich ist? Habe nun mein Rad zum Fachhändler gebracht. Diese wollen das Problem mit Cube vor Ort besprechen. Mal sehen was da rauskommt?
Mit der hohen Preisklasse meinte ich natürlich nicht den Rahmen alleine. Ich denke daß ein Rad über der 2000 € Grenze, schon eine vernünftige Lagerung verbaut haben sollte?
Bei einer Schraubverbindung von Alu und Stahl, die sich auch mal lösen kann, gibt einfach der schwächere nach. Somit ist dann irgendwann das Innengewinde im Rahmen verschlissen und hinüber?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Februar 2014)

Stoapfalzbier schrieb:


> Hallo Celtic Tiger,
> 
> danke für deinen Tipp mit Loctite. Leider ist das Gewinde bereits soweit beschädigt, daß kein Anzug mehr möglich ist? Habe nun mein Rad zum Fachhändler gebracht. Diese wollen das Problem mit Cube vor Ort besprechen. Mal sehen was da rauskommt?
> Mit der hohen Preisklasse meinte ich natürlich nicht den Rahmen alleine. Ich denke daß ein Rad über der 2000 € Grenze, schon eine vernünftige Lagerung verbaut haben sollte?
> ...



Loktite ist der beste Freund und Helfer des schraubenden Bikers. 

Ein Problem sind übrigens auch Drehmomentschlüssel von minderer Qualität. Du stellst hier 8Nm ein, überträgst aber bis zum Einrasten der Sperrfeder locker 50% zu viel. Hersteller wie Wera eichen ihre Produkte kostenlos. Du kannst sie dazu einsenden.
Außerdem muß die Spannfeder nach jeder Benutzung wieder gelockert, also der Drehmomentschlüssel auf den kleinsten Wert eingestellt werden. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf die eingestellten Werte verlassen.

Dies sind alles Kleinigkeiten, die einem die ohnehin schon unterdimensionierten Verschraubungen in den Hinterbauten schnell den Garaus machen können. 

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Alex_ (26. Februar 2014)

Die negativen Erfahrungen mit minderwertigen Drehmomentschlüsseln kann ich nur untermauern. 
Ich setze nun auch lieber auf namhafte kalibrierte Werkzeuge.


----------



## Boshard (26. Februar 2014)

Ja Hochwertiges Werkzeug ist beim Schrauben wichtig.
Egal ob Fahrrad , Auto oder Motorrad.
Ich hab einen Proxxon MC 30 Drehmomentschlüssel.

Mal zum Problem mit den Beschädigtengewinde
Das Gewinde kann man bestimmt noch Retten Frag mal in deiner KFZ Werkstadt des Vertrauens.
Mit einen BearCoil Gewindeeinsatz
http://www.baercoil.com/de/produkte_bf_gewindeeinsaetze.html

So hat Kumpel mir auch mal einen Rahmen Gerettet


----------



## Moga (13. März 2014)

Hey, hat zufällig jemand die Schrauben vom Horstlink über? Ich bräuchte eine davon, weil das Loch vom Inbus leider nicht passt(wird wohl herstellungsfehler sein.). Cube wollte mir leider nicht weiter helfen. Und n ganzen Lagersatz zu kaufen lohnt auch nicht.

lg bennet


----------



## marvinse (12. April 2014)

@Moga
ich habe noch ein paar schrauben übrig und vielleicht is was dabei ??
Foto siehe unten !!
ciao mike


----------



## marvinse (12. April 2014)

@Moga


----------



## Pitzi (13. April 2014)

Hallo,
bei meinem recht frisch aufgebauten AMS 130 wackelte das Hinterrad (Standard-Schnellspanner) leicht. Dachte, das ist aber komisch. Nabe mit Spiel? Aber nein: nach genauer "Durchwackelung" und Betastung der Hinterbau-Gelenke musste ich Spiel (axial) im Horstlink rechts>links feststellen, trotz korrektem Anzugsdrehmoment. Als sei die Gabel des Lagers (sitzstrebenwärtig) etwas zu weit. Ist das normal? Produktionstoleranz? Hab ich bei anderen Rahmen in der Weise noch nicht gehabt. Muss dorch wieder (noch) Teureres her???
Danke für Eure Antwort(en).
Gruß,
Pitzi


----------



## Moga (13. April 2014)

@marvinse Danke für die Antwort! Hat sich jedoch schon erledigt.


----------



## andi. (8. September 2014)

Kann jemand was dazu sagen? 

"Kennt einer die Lagerbezeichnungen vom neuen Stereo Bauj 2013/14 ???"


----------



## ekib (29. Oktober 2014)

Habe bei meinem Cube Stereo 2006 mit den Schrauben am Hinterbau Probleme. Sind irgendwie Schrauben mit Federn siehe Bilder. Die Frage ist wie bekomme ich den Hinterbau wieder fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Alex_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Eventuell bei Cube oder bei einem Freundlichen Cube Händler anfragen ob es die Schrauben/Lager/Bolzen zu kaufen gibt.
Bei den neueren Modellen gibt es sämtliche Lager und Schrauben als Set zu erwerben.
In den geläufigen Onlineshops die Cube im Sortiment haben finde ich grad leider auch nichts.


----------



## EinsRakete (30. Oktober 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Die negativen Erfahrungen mit minderwertigen Drehmomentschlüsseln kann ich nur untermauern.
> Ich setze nun auch lieber auf namhafte geeichte Werkzeuge.




Kurzer Klugscheißermodus! 

Die Dinger werden nicht geeicht, nur kalibriert. 

Klugscheißermodus aus.

Der Unterschied ist klein, aber wichtig!


----------



## _Alex_ (31. Oktober 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Kurzer Klugscheißermodus!
> 
> Die Dinger werden nicht geeicht, nur kalibriert.
> 
> ...


Ist korrigiert


----------



## BigAirBob (9. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Mein Hinterbau macht nach einer Saison nun auch Probleme. Das Hinterrad hat seitliches Spiel und ich vermute es liegt unten an dem großen Lager. nun habe ich dieses Ersatzteil entdeckt: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lagerset-stereo-hauptlager-ab-2013-263157/wg_id-3353

Allerdings sieht das Teil auf dem Foto nicht sonderlich hochwertig aus. 

Gibt es Alternativen dazu? Wie kann es sein, dass bei einem Rad über 4 T€ solche Probleme auftreten? Geht das auf Garantie?


----------



## Kharne (9. November 2014)

Tja, das Problem haben die ab 13er Stereos Reihenweise. Solange das Rad keine 6 Monate alt ist geht das über Gewährleistung bei deinem Händler, ansonsten musste hoffen, das Cube sich mal kulant zeigt.


----------



## Soldi (9. November 2014)

BigAirBob schrieb:


> Allerdings sieht das Teil auf dem Foto nicht sonderlich hochwertig aus.
> Gibt es Alternativen dazu? Wie kann es sein, dass bei einem Rad über 4 T€ solche Probleme auftreten? Geht das auf Garantie?


Warum soll eine Lagerung hochwertiger aussehen, wichtig ist sie funzt?
Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal zum Händler gehen, vor allem wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist wo der Fehler herkommt! Dann gibt es noch ein paar Lagersitze mehr. Schrauben sind keine locker (am Hinterbau)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (9. November 2014)

BigAirBob schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass bei einem Rad über 4 T€ solche Probleme auftreten? Geht das auf Garantie?



Liegt daran, dass es immer noch zu viele Leute in der Industrie gibt, die sich "Konstrukteure" schimpfen, aber keinen ordentlichen Hinterbau, gescheit ausgelegte Lager und haltbare Rahmen bauen können. Einer davon arbeitet für Cube.


----------



## rune_rne (10. November 2014)

hatte früher auch regelmässig probleme mit der lagerung. habe mir dann normale industrie lager im maschinen handel gekauft. die sind von der haltbarkeit um längen besser und kosten nur nen bruchteil.


----------



## Soldi (10. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass es immer noch zu viele Leute in der Industrie gibt, die sich "Konstrukteure" schimpfen, aber keinen ordentlichen Hinterbau, gescheit ausgelegte Lager und haltbare Rahmen bauen können. Einer davon arbeitet für Cube.


Da muss ich Ausnahmsweise mal für Cube in die Bresche springen.
-Keine Lagerung ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut.
-Jeder will ein leichtes Bike, bei einer größeren Dimensionierung hat man schnell ein halbes Kilo Bikegewicht mehr.
-Die Bikes werden für bestimmte Rahmenbedingungen ausgelegt, beim 2013er Stereo zum Beispiel:
Schwerpunkt liegt hier beim bergab, ist aber bergauf noch fahrbar
Bereich: unbefestigte, wurzelige Strecken, Sprünge bis 1m Höhe
Gewicht (Fahrer mit Bike 115kg)
-Jeder fährt anders (die Lagerung meines 2007er Stereos hielt bei mit 5 Jahre, mein Neffe der 30% weniger wiegt zerlegt diese zur Zeit jährlich durch viele Sprünge und Traileinlagen)


rune_rne schrieb:


> hatte früher auch regelmässig probleme mit der lagerung. habe mir dann normale industrie lager im maschinen handel gekauft. die sind von der haltbarkeit um längen besser und kosten nur nen bruchteil.


Die Preise der 2013er Lagerung sind meiner Meinung nach deutlich fairer geworden. Wenn Du einen guten Lagersatz beim Fachhändler kaufst wirst Du kaum weniger bezahlen. Manches "Markenschnäppchen" im Netz stellt sich als Billigmurks raus.


----------



## AlexanderH (14. November 2014)

Habe jetzt seit 4 Monaten ein Cross Pro. Gleich von Anfang an, wenn vorn das große Blatt, bei jeder Umdrehung ein Knackgeräusch und bei stärkerem Treten ein richtiges Knirschen ( wie knarzender Kunststoff ). Wieder zum Händler gebracht - hat´s nach mehreren Tagen wieder hinbekommen. Jetzt war Erstinspektion - danach war das Knarzen wieder da - diese Woche wieder hingebracht, anderen Mechaniker erwischt - " er hört bei Probefahrt nichts "  -  schwierige Probleme will man abwimmeln - versucht es trotzdem mal.  Ein Fahrrad für ca. EUR 1100 mit einem solchen Geräuschpegel halte ich für eine Frechheit, da sind viel billigere besser, das kann´s nicht sein.


----------



## Kharne (14. November 2014)

Das liegt an der Inkompetenz deines Mechanikers, nicht an Cube.


----------



## Boshard (17. November 2014)

Ziel einfach mal die Kettenblattschrauben fest.
Wen das immer noch ist prüf mal ob die Schrauben zulang sind.
Oder es ist dein Innenlager lose oder die Schrauben am Linken kurbelarmfestziehen.
Auch die Sicherungsschraube nicht vergessen.


----------



## Brotlieferant (17. November 2014)

Knackts und knirschts nur im sitzen oder auch wenn du aus dem Sattel gehst?


----------



## AlexanderH (17. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mit etwas Penetranz meinerseits wurde jetzt das Tretlager nochmals ausgebaut. Laut Mechanikus saß es nicht ganz plan im Rahmen
( was mich zwar etwas wundert, da es angeblich bei der Inspektion nicht ausgebaut worden war ) aber ich bin jetzt ca. 60 km damit gefahren und es herrscht da unten  ( bis jetzt - toi toi toi ) eine wunderbare Ruhe ( das Lager war aber schon im Werk offensichtlich nicht einwandfrei eingebaut worden ). Der Sattel war´s jetzt definitiv nicht, der hat zwar zwischendurch auch mal die typischen Geräusche gehabt, die sind aber nach 3 - 4 Touren von selbst verschwunden. Das mit dem Nachziehen der Schrauben war das erste was ich versucht habe - war´s nich )
Vielen Dank für die Tipps - jetzt ist ja mal erst alles gut.


----------



## blobbyvolley (26. Januar 2015)

Moin moin,

ich bin gerade dabei mein Rad (Cube AMS 110 SL aus 2012) komplett zu zerlegen und zu warten. Unter anderem sind auch die Hinterbaulager dran. Habe bis auf das Hauptlager alle draußen und die Lager laufen z.T. schwergängig aber ohne Spiel.

Ich benötige (Preise von DS-Wälzlager):
Wippenaufnahme: 4x 6800 (61800) 2 RS (SKF Preis 8,80€)
Sitzstrebe: 2x  698 (6198) 2RS (SKF Preis 12,39€) - was für ein Preis für so ein Mini Lager!!!
Horstlink: 4x 688 (6188) 2RS (scheint es von SKF nicht zu geben, PFI: 2,23€) 
Hauptlager: 2x 6000 2RS (SKF Preis für 2RSH (H???): 3,36€) 

Summe für alle Lager: 75 Euro!
Preis für das Set inkl. Schraubensatz über Bike Discount 110 Euro.

Ich sehe da jetzt kaum einen Preisvorteil??!! Wo bestellt ihr eure Lager? Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich die Aktion noch günstiger gestalten kann? Verwendet ihr SKF Lager oder gibt es günstigere Alternativen mit ebenfalls guter Qualität? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei dem Cube Satz keine SKF Lager dabei sind, sondern sehr günstige Teile.

Habt ihr hier paar Tipps`

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## Kharne (26. Januar 2015)

Der Preisvorteil kommt dadurch, dass im Cube Set Chinalager drin sind und du SKF Lager hast...

Ich hab meine Lager über agrolager.de bestellt, vllt. sind die ja etwas günstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blobbyvolley (26. Januar 2015)

Moin,
leider sind die Lager bei Agrolager sogar noch teurer bzw. auch nicht alle zu bekommen. Was haltet ihr von IBU Lagern?? SKF, INA und FAG sind ja preislich identisch und schon echt recht teuer. Ich frage mich halt wo die Unterschiede an der Stelle sind und ob diese beim MTB einen merkbaren Unterschied machen hinsichtlich Ansprechverhalten aber vor allem Haltbarkeit? Was ich ohne hin machen würde: Neue Lager öffnen und etwas mehr Lagerfett hineintun.

Vielleicht hat da noch einmal jemand Erfahrungswerte zwischen günstigen Lagern und den hochpreisigen SKF, FAG etc...


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die SKFs für mein 2011er AMS 130 bei einem örtlichen Händler gekauft. Für den gesamten Satz (natürlich ohne Cube-Bolzen) habe ich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, unter € 30.- gezahlt. Im Originlrahmen waren übrigens Seiko-KOYO Qualitätslager verbaut, die i.d.R. noch teurer als SKFs sind.

Schau doch mal hier nach. Durch den schwachen Euro könntest Du hier einiges einsparen.


----------



## blobbyvolley (26. Januar 2015)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich habe die SKFs für mein 2011er AMS 130 bei einem örtlichen Händler gekauft. Für den gesamten Satz (natürlich ohne Cube-Bolzen) habe ich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, unter € 30.- gezahlt. Im Originlrahmen waren übrigens Seiko-KOYO Qualitätslager verbaut, die i.d.R. noch teurer als SKFs sind.
> 
> Schau doch mal hier nach. Durch den schwachen Euro könntest Du hier einiges einsparen.


 
Danke dir für die Hinweise ich werde mir das mal ansehen. Wenn ich durch Kauf im Ausland was sparen wöllte müsste der Euro aber stark sein, denn dann werden Importe billig und Exporte teuer . In der aktuellen Lage ist es andersrum . Trotzdem vielen Dank!! Kennst du die Lager noch die du verbaut hast? Bei mir scheinen irgendwie Sondergrößen verbaut zu sein, denn gerade die kleinen Lager am HorstLink sind super teuer, das Hauptlager dagegen ziemlich günstig! Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Januar 2015)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Hinweise ich werde mir das mal ansehen. Wenn ich durch Kauf im Ausland was sparen wöllte müsste der Euro aber stark sein, denn dann werden Importe billig und Exporte teuer . In der aktuellen Lage ist es andersrum . Trotzdem vielen Dank!! Kennst du die Lager noch die du verbaut hast? Bei mir scheinen irgendwie Sondergrößen verbaut zu sein, denn gerade die kleinen Lager am HorstLink sind super teuer, das Hauptlager dagegen ziemlich günstig! Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.


Da habe ich mich wohl richtig blamiert.  Ich habe Sowi bereits in der Schule  nicht gemocht. Mußte es jedoch bis 13.2 mitschleppen.  
(Na ja, die Ausrede ist eigentlich windelweich. Ich hätte die letzten Tage einfach aufmerksamer Zeitung lesen sollen.)



Ich bin gerade unterwegs. Werde Dir die Lagerbezeichnungen später mitteilen.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Januar 2015)

Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, daß ich die alten, ausgebauten Lager nicht mehr finde. Im Kopf habe ich nur die Bezeichnung für die Hauptlager (60002RS, bzw. 30002RS für die kuriosen Kegelrollenlager von KOYO).

Auf dieser Seite (weiter unten) stellt _Vincy_ alle Lager und Schraubbolzen für die AMS 130/150er Serie mit Photos vor.


----------



## blobbyvolley (29. Januar 2015)

So ich habe jetzt Lager bestellt. Habe mich für die günstigen IBU Lager entschieden und werde jetzt mal schauen wie das funktioniert. Zahle dafür 22 Euro. SKF Lager hätten 80 gekostet, da die Miniaturlager super teuer sind.

Jetzt habe ich gestern Abend noch das Hauptlager ausbauen wollen, setze einen Inbus an und ohne große Kraft macht es KNACK und der Stahlbolzen ist abgerissen! STAHL! Der Rest steckt jetzt noch im Gewinde im Rahmen - großes Kino, da scheint Cube bei den Bolzen ja auch echte Qualitätsware zu verwenden - ich könnte echt durchdrehen. Ich war vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis von Cube ja immer total überzeugt, da die Komponenten ja wirklich wertig sind. Jetzt weiß ich aber wo gespart wird. Beim Rahmen, bei den Lagern und eben leider auch bei den Rahmenschrauben. Wirklich sehr schade!
Habe den Bolzen noch aufgebohrt und ein Gewinde reingeschnitten, jetzt versuche ich heute Abend den Rest auszudrehen. Hoffe es klappt ohne das Originalgewinde zu beschädigen, das wäre der Rahmentod.

Dazu vielleicht nochmal eine Frage: Wenn ich die Bolzen wieder montiere, muss ich zwangsläufig Schraubensicherung verwenden oder kann ich Montagepaste auf die Bolzen schmieren um ein Festgammeln zu verhindern? Verhindert Montagepaste auch das Lösen einer Verbindung oder nur ein Fressen/Festgammeln?

Anbei noch zwei Bilder des abgerissenen Bolzens


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Januar 2015)

Ärgerlich! Kommt bei Cube aber oft vor, wie man es bereits seit Jahren hier im Forum nachlesen kann. (Höchstwahrscheinlich aber auch bei den anderen Herstellern. Die Rahmen sind eben Billigware aus Taiwan. Vielleicht dann doch besser ein Liteville - die aber, so weit mir bekannt ist, auch aus Taiwan kommen.  )
Wie lange bist Du denn ohne Lagerwartung am Stück gefahren?


----------



## blobbyvolley (30. Januar 2015)

Das ist echt so ärgerlich!! Ich habe den Bolzen noch immer nicht draußen, ich hoffe ich schaffe es.
Habe das Rad in 03/2012 gekauft, also knapp 3 Jahre gefahren und am Hinterbau bisher nichts gemacht. Hat auch bisher alles funktioniert aber ich wollte mir jetzt die Lager mal ansehen und habe dann gesehen, dass sie nicht mehr einwandfrei liefen. Beim fahren hatte ich bis dato überhaupt keine Probleme mit Spiel oder rauem Lauf des Hinterbaus.
Ich wollte das Rad eigentlich noch ein wenig fahren...


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht klugscheißerisch 'rüberkommen, nur solltest Du Deine Hinterbaulager schon alle 12 Monate warten. Ansonsten fressen sie sich dermaßen hartnäckig fest, daß man beim fälligen Wechsel richtig Probleme bekommt, die Teile heraus zu bekommen. Wenn der Bolzen dann auch noch mit "verbacken" ist, bricht er beim Aufschrauben schnell ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blobbyvolley (30. Januar 2015)

Was meinst du mit warten? Die Lager an sich sind prinzipiell wartungsfrei, allerhöchstens nachfetten würde gehen. Aber alle 12 Monate alle Lager ausbauen halte ich für ziemlich heftig, gerade weil ein Lagersitz durch Ein- und Ausbau der Lager auch nicht unbedingt besser wird. Ich bin der Meinung die Schraube ich nicht abgerissen weil sie so fest saß, da ich nur sehr sehr wenig Kraft aufgewandt habe. Vielmehr wird die Schraube vorgeschädigt gewesen sein durch die Benutzung. Eigentlich hatte ich damit dann sogar Glück denn die hätte auch beim nächsten Geländeeinsatz einfach brechen können - mit entsprechenden Folgen


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Januar 2015)

Wie ich bereits in meinem vorletzen Post bemerkte, kommen Schraubenabrisse, bzw. Bolzenbrüche bei den Cube AMS-Rahmen unverhältnismäßig häufig vor, wenn man die vielen Fäden hier und in den Schwesterforen zu dieser Problematik der letzten Jahre einmal Revue passieren läßt.
Ich überprüfe die Verschraubungen der Hinterbaulager alle sechs Monate, reinige sie unter der Abdeckplatte und fette den Bolzen. Anschließend etwas Fett unter die Abdeckplättchen und mit Locktite 243 sichern - fertig. So kann man Verkrusten und Festbacken in aller Regel wirksam verhindern. Selbstverständlich treibe ich nicht die Lager selbst aus, wenn sie keine Probleme machen.


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2015)

ich habe beim neuen Ams Rahmen erstmal wie üblich alle Lager mit ner extradicken Packung Fett innen versehen , damit möglichst kein Wasser reinkommt,-)


----------



## Deleted253406 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, das auch der Bolzen am Hauptlager aus zwei Teilen besteht, die ineinander greifen?
Gehen die beiden Schrauben von beiden Seiten in ein Gewinde, das direkt in den Rahmen geschnitten wurde?


----------



## blobbyvolley (21. Februar 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, das auch der Bolzen am Hauptlager aus zwei Teilen besteht, die ineinander greifen?
> Gehen die beiden Schrauben von beiden Seiten in ein Gewinde, das direkt in den Rahmen geschnitten wurde?



So ist es! Beidseitig ist ein Gewinde in den Rahmen geschnitten. Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um eine Stahlbuchse, sondern Alu - also schön weich :-(.
Ich habe mein Problem inzwischen gelöst, wenn auch nicht allein. Nach unzähligen Versuchen diese verdammte Schraube zu lösen, habe ich einen Kollegen gefragt der Feinmechaniker ist. Er hat es sich angesehen und hatte auch nur noch die Möglichkeit alles auf Kernloch aufzubohren. Dann hat er die Schraubenreste aus dem alten Gewinde gepult und das Gewinde nachgeschnitten. Das Gewinde sieht nicht mehr aus wie neu aber es sollte noch funktionieren. Die Schraube war extrem fest und nicht mehr zu lösen. Die Schraube hatte total gefressen.
Sein Kommentar zur Qualität der Schrauben - BILLIGSTER SCHEIß! Total weich! Werde die neuen Schrauben jetzt mit Anti Seize einbauen und hoffe dass dann nichts mehr frisst.

*Jetzt habe ich beim Zusammenbau aber eine Frage:* Habe schon neue Lager im Horstlink und in der Wippe drin. Jetzt will ich gerade neue Lager in die Aufnahme der Wippe oben am Sitzrohr einpressen. Beidseitig kommen jeweils 2 Lager rein. Zwischen die Lager soll eine Buchse, die beidseitig Innengewinde hat um später von außen die Schrauben einzudrehen. Eine Seite lässt sich ja wunderbar mit Gewindestange, Unterlegscheibe und Mutter einpressen. Dann müsste von der anderen Seite die Buchse rein (siehe auch Fotos) und die beiden übrigen Lager drauf. Ich kann jetzt aber keine Gewindestande mehr durchstecken, da die Buchse in der Mitte nur eine sehr kleine Sechskantöffnung hat. Wie mache ich das nun? Muss ich die Lager auf der anderen Seite wirklich mit nem Hammer einschlagen oder hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Stehe gerade ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch! Vielleicht fällt mir die offensichtliche Lösung grad auch einfach nicht ein.

Danke euch und Gruß
Blobbyvolley


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/ansichtssache-lagerwechsel-duldet-keinen-aufschub/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete88 (3. April 2015)

Abend schön Leute. Heute ist mir bei meinem cube ams 125 pro  wieder mal ne schraube vom Lager abgerissen. Beim ersten mal war es gerade beim Service als es aufgefallen ist. Werde im Internet nicht so richtig schlau draus welches teil genau das ist. Könntet ihr mir es schreiben welches ich da brauche falls es hier jemand weiß. am besten sogar en link oder so wäre super. Vielen dank im voraus schonmal.


----------



## Guru (4. Mai 2015)

@Pete88 Bist du noch auf der Suche? Die kompletten Lagersätze findest du hier: http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatzteile/lagersaetze/

Den einzelnen Bolzen suche ich für ein AMS WLS 100 auch... Bis jetzt erfolglos. Wenn du fündig wirst, melde dich gerne kurz bei mir.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Soldi (4. Mai 2015)

Pete88 schrieb:


> Abend schön Leute. Heute ist mir bei meinem cube ams 125 pro  wieder mal ne schraube vom Lager abgerissen. Beim ersten mal war es gerade beim Service als es aufgefallen ist. Werde im Internet nicht so richtig schlau draus welches teil genau das ist. Könntet ihr mir es schreiben welches ich da brauche falls es hier jemand weiß. am besten sogar en link oder so wäre super. Vielen dank im voraus schonmal.


Hatte bei meinem 2007er Stereo das Gleiche Problem und habe das Gewinde herausgebohrt (mit kleinem Bohrer anfangen, dann immer größer werden und zum Schluß Gewinde nachschneiden), eine Schraube mit großer Unterlegscheibe funktioniert genauso.
Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich angewöhnt komplette Lagersätze zu kaufen, da auch die Aluschrauben des 2013er beim Lagerwechsel ordentlich Gebrauchspuren haben.


----------



## Pete88 (5. Mai 2015)

Bin mittlerweile fündig geworden aber die schraube die ich da benötige gibt's eben wirklich nur im Set. Habe das Problem ja relativ schnell behoben gehabt mit ner anderen schraube und ner unterlegScheibe.  Hat sich bis jetzt absolut bewährt und werde die andere Seite wohl auch so machen. Bin nicht bereit mir jedesmal nen ganzes Lagerset für immerhin 60 Euro zu kaufen nur weil ich mal wieder ne einzelne schraube brauche. Lach.	Bei mir sind die schrauben ect übrigens aus Edelstahl und nicht aus Alu.


----------



## supernanny (17. Januar 2016)

Servus Forum,
ich hänge mich mal an das Thema ran und hoffe, nicht komplett falsch zu liegen.
Ich würde gerne einen Teil der Lager bei meinem AMS 100 wechseln. Nun muss ich zugeben, dass ich zur Wartung das eine oder andere Lager schon einmal offen hatte, gewechselt habe ich die eigentlichen Kugellager jedoch noch nie.
Ich habe aber schon des öfteren gelesen, dass die ursprünglich verbauten Lager nicht von bester Qualität sind und die originalen Ersatzteile von Cube auch nicht - dafür sind sie jedoch recht teuer. 
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
- Woher weiß ich, welche Lagergröße bei meinem Rahmen verbaut ist? Gibt da irgendwo eine Auflistung?
- Welche (Ersatz-) Lager empfiehlt ihr und wo kann ich diese beziehen?
- Zum guten Schluss: Mit welchen (Ein- & Auspresst-) Werkzeugen mache ich den Wechsel überhaupt?
Danke & ein schönes Wochenende
Supernanny


----------



## BiG_D87 (19. März 2016)

Hallo, 
Ich fahre ein cube stereo 140 HPC Pro 29 2015. Mir ist ein kurzem ein komisches knarzen aufgefallen. Siehe da die Lager am Horst Link (Schaltwerk Seite) haben Spiel ich kann die Lager mit den Fingern rausdrücken..

Normal sollte das nicht sein oder?

Neue Lager besorgt.. Und wie soll es anders sein.. gleiches Problem. 

Hat jemand vor dem selben Problem gestanden? Oder eine Idee was ich machen könnte?

Grüße
D


----------



## Flyka (14. Juli 2016)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Das ist echt so ärgerlich!! Ich habe den Bolzen noch immer nicht draußen, ich hoffe ich schaffe es.
> Habe das Rad in 03/2012 gekauft, also knapp 3 Jahre gefahren und am Hinterbau bisher nichts gemacht. Hat auch bisher alles funktioniert aber ich wollte mir jetzt die Lager mal ansehen und habe dann gesehen, dass sie nicht mehr einwandfrei liefen. Beim fahren hatte ich bis dato überhaupt keine Probleme mit Spiel oder rauem Lauf des Hinterbaus.
> Ich wollte das Rad eigentlich noch ein wenig fahren...



Hallo, gehöre jetzt mit zu den "gelackmeierten" . Schraube rechts unten an Schwinge abgebrochen und der Rest steckt fest. Wirklich "Billigst-Konstruktion" diese M8 er Schräubchen im Alu-Rahmen müssen eine brachiale Kraft beim Wiegetritt steil bergauf verkraften und das schaffen sie nicht. Alle Lager sind in Ordnung (AMS 150 pro; Bj. 2015, max. 1000 km)
Gruß


----------



## s8fabord (16. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich brauche dringend Rat und Tipps zu meiner Situation:

Ich besitze ein SHPC 2011, gekauft neu 2012 und ca. 2000/2500km gefahren. Seit ein paar hundert km knarzt es immer mehr beim treten, jedoch spüre ich nichts in der Kurbel.

Der Freundliche zuckt nur mit den Schultern und teilt mir mit, man müsse alles zerlegen und wechseln, Kosten schwer einzuschätzen aber teuer wird es, zudem er mir nicht garantieren kann für so ein "altes" Rad Ersatzteile zu bekommen. Nachdem ich viel hier im Forum gelesen habe, habe ich mir folgende Lager bei einem Kugellager Spezialist geholt:

Schwingenlager 2x (D=28, d=15, b=7) = 6902-RS
Horstlink *4x* (D=16, d=8, b=5) = 688-2RS
Wippe 2x (D=19, d=8, b=6) = 698-2RS

Kostenpunkt : 50€ (SKF)

Dazu habe ich mir Spezial Montagepaste für Carbon und Aluteile geholt, die soll zw. Buchsen und Rahmen rein. (Soll das knarzen zw. Trockenen Teilen verhindern)

Wie gehe ich bei der De- bzw. Montage vor? Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung? Oder kann mir einer von Euch eine Anleitung schreiben? Ich habe keine zwei linken Hände, aber ich will bei meinem 4000€ Bike nichts falsch machen, zumal ich in 2Wo. eine Transalp geplant habe und nicht vorhatte zu schrauben... ;-)

Danke für euern Input!


----------



## Soldi (16. August 2016)

s8fabord schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich mir Spezial Montagepaste für Carbon und Aluteile geholt, die soll zw. Buchsen und Rahmen rein. (Soll das knarzen zw. Trockenen Teilen verhindern)
> Wie gehe ich bei der De- bzw. Montage vor? Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung? Oder kann mir einer von Euch eine Anleitung schreiben? Ich habe keine zwei linken Hände, aber ich will bei meinem 4000€ Bike nichts falsch machen, zumal ich in 2Wo. eine Transalp geplant habe und nicht vorhatte zu schrauben... ;-)
> Danke für euern Input!


Bei meinem "alten" 2007er Stereo kam das Knacken vom Innenlager. Ausbauen, Lagerschalen Fetten und Knacken war weg. Bei meinem 2012er Carbon-Stereo war es der Steuersatz der sich im Carbonrahmen setzte (Klemmung lösen, nachziehen, anschrauben, fertig).
Eventuell hilft Dir das weiter:
http://enduro-mtb.com/ansichtssache-lagerwechsel-duldet-keinen-aufschub/
Pass mit den Schrauben der Lagerung auf, die haben "Ikea-Qualität", brechen gerne ab und verschleißen zum Teil. Es ist nicht verkehrt immer mal wieder die Schrauben mitzuwechseln. Ebenso hast Du im Horstlink Kunststoffscheiben die auch nicht ewig alt werden.
Viel Erfolg!
Soldi


----------



## s8fabord (18. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Danke für die Tipps. Die Lager sind nach sehr viel Mühe draussen. Die neuen sind in der Tiefkühle, der Fön steht bereit ;-) 

Meine Fragen:
- müssen die Lager in einer bestimmten Richtung rein (wenn von beiden Seiten einsetzbar) oder ist es egal?
- reinpressen vermutlich nur mit Nuss und Schraubstock?
- müssen die Lager vorher mit dieser "SLX-Paste" aussen eingeschmiert werden, damit nix zw. Rahmen und Lager trocken bleibt und Knacksen verursacht?
- Wie reinige ich die Schwingenteile vorm Einsetzen der Lager am besten? Bremsenreiniger wird wohl weniger angebracht sein, oder?
- wird am Ende des Lager einsetzen rund um das Lager gefettet bevor die Schrauben mit Schraubensicherung das ganze fest machen?

Danke Euch für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (18. August 2016)

s8fabord schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Danke für die Tipps. Die Lager sind nach sehr viel Mühe draussen. Die neuen sind in der Tiefkühle, der Fön steht bereit ;-)
> 
> Meine Fragen:
> ...


Reinigen kannst Du Dein Bike mit Bremsenreiniger (ich nehme welchen von Würth), Du kannst ja gleich nachreiben, damit Du keine Rückstände am Rahmen hast. Die Lager haben keine Richtung. 
Im Optimalen Fall kommt KEIN Druck "NUR auf den Innenring"! Zum Einpressen kannst Du alles nehmen was sich eignet, wichtig ist, dass Du parallel einpresst. 
Die Paste sollte keinen Unterschied machen, wenn sich die Lager im Passsitz des Rahmens bewegen und deshalb Geräusche machen ist was schief gelaufen!
Um das Lager zu "schützen" kannst Du eine ordentliche Packung geeignetes Fett mitgeben, so kann u.a. Wasser schglechter eindringen.


----------



## s8fabord (10. September 2016)

Hi zusammen

Lager habe ich alle erfolgreich gewechselt. War auch nötig da auf der Antriebsseite die Lager sich spürbar schlecht drehen liessen.

Dennoch habe ich ein Klackendes Geräusch wenn ich trete.

Pedale habe ich gewechselt, die sind es nicht.
Kurbel und Kettenblätter sind festgezogen.

Abschlussberichten:Ich nehme mal das Hinterrad eines Kunpels bei mir rein gemacht -> kein Knacksen mehr...

Speichen sind alle gleich gespannt.
Bremsscheibe ist fest.

Allerdings ist mir etwas  merkwürdiges aufgefallen:
Wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist  kann ich die Kassette einfach so weg ziehen.  Ist das normal?  Sollte die Kassette nicht fest am Rad sein?

Wenn ich die Kassette in der Hand habe gibt es von aussen (am kleinen Ritzel) das kleine Stück dass Kontakt mit dem Rahmen hat.  Dieses ist richtig locker, ich wüsste aber nicht wie ist das fest ziehen sollte. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Soldi (10. September 2016)

Hört sich an, als sei Dein Freilaukörper los. Schau mal bitte bei der Anleitung deines Laufeadherstellers, wie man den wieder fest macht. Hatte das gleiche Bike wie Du, ist mir glaub auch mal passiert. Da Du in dem Fall Sonderwerkzeug brauchst würde ich mal zu Deinem Händler gehen!


----------



## s8fabord (10. September 2016)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hört sich an, als sei Dein Freilaukörper los. Schau mal bitte bei der Anleitung deines Laufeadherstellers, wie man den wieder fest macht. Hatte das gleiche Bike wie Du, ist mir glaub auch mal passiert. Da Du in dem Fall Sonderwerkzeug brauchst würde ich mal zu Deinem Händler gehen!



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ganz dumme Frage:
Wenn Felgen und Naben Easton Haven sind, ist der Freilauf dann auch von Easton?
Ich versuche vergeblich eine Explosionszeichnung oder Einbauanleitung in I-net zu finden...


----------



## s8fabord (10. September 2016)

So.. War jetzt beim Händler... Beim siebten oder achten...

Der hat die Kassette runtergenommen, den Freilauf abgewischt, dünnes Öl rein, zusammengebaut, fertig. Knacksen ist weg! 

So einfach? 

Anscheinend... Was mich ein wenig beunruhigt ist die Tatsache, dass der Freilauf jetzt so gut wie kein Ton von sich gibt wenn man zurücktritt.  Das ist wie fahren ohne Kette 

Dabei mag ich dich dieses laute Nabengeräusch wenn man fährt und nicht tritt


----------



## Soldi (10. September 2016)

s8fabord schrieb:


> Dabei mag ich dich dieses laute Nabengeräusch wenn man fährt und nicht tritt


Wenn Du Dich lange genug mit der Technik auseinandersetzt kannst Du bei gewissen Freiläufen mit der Schmierung spielen und die Lautstärke anpassen (z.B. DT Swiss) aber wie Du gelent hast ist mit Fett für die Technik besser! Also besser Finger weg.
Wenn Du in der Prodktbeschreibung deines Bikes nach der genauen Laufradbezeichnung schaust kannst Du den Nabenhersteller heraus finden und meistens kommst Du wenn Du nach der Nabe schaust auch auf eine Explosionszeichnung. Kann sein, dass Deine Naben von Onyx oder so ähnlich sind und dass diese wiederum baugleich zu günstigen DT Swiss. 5 Minuten Google und ich hatte damals alle Anleitungen. Aber da kannst Du Dich ggf. im richtigen Forum schlau machen.


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2016)

Flyka schrieb:


> Hallo, gehöre jetzt mit zu den "gelackmeierten" . Schraube rechts unten an Schwinge abgebrochen und der Rest steckt fest. Wirklich "Billigst-Konstruktion" diese M8 er Schräubchen im Alu-Rahmen müssen eine brachiale Kraft beim Wiegetritt steil bergauf verkraften und das schaffen sie nicht. Alle Lager sind in Ordnung (AMS 150 pro; Bj. 2015, max. 1000 km)
> Gruß


Versteh ich das richtig, dass der Innenring eines Hauptlagers direkt auf dem Schraubenschaft sitzt und dadurch sämtliche Radialkräfte aufnehmen muss?


Soldi schrieb:


> Pass mit den Schrauben der Lagerung auf, die haben "Ikea-Qualität", brechen gerne ab und verschleißen zum Teil. Es ist nicht verkehrt immer mal wieder die Schrauben mitzuwechseln.


Ich nehme an, das sind Spezialschrauben, die man nicht mal eben irgendwo anders in besserer Qualität kriegt?


----------



## Soldi (25. September 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig, dass der Innenring eines Hauptlagers direkt auf dem Schraubenschaft sitzt und dadurch sämtliche Radialkräfte aufnehmen muss?
> 
> Ich nehme an, das sind Spezialschrauben, die man nicht mal eben irgendwo anders in besserer Qualität kriegt?


Bei meinem Neffen (wenig Budget, viel Verschleiß) habe ich einem Schraubenersatz selbst gebastelt (Inbussschraube und Kotflügelscheine aus VA) hält jetzt schon seit Jahren, schaut aber nicht unbedingt toll aus und hat nicht ganz die Auflage der Oririnallagerung (keine Passung).


----------

